# [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 13629 Punkte! @ 30.12.22]



## roheed (26. November 2010)

Herzlich willkommen zum 

*AS SSD BENCHMARK THREAD*


 
  Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen: Download
Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur, wenn nach folgendem Schema gepostet wird:

*| Punkte | User | SSD Typ | Größe | CPU @ Takt |Chipsatz/SB*

Beispiel

__| 416 | Roheed | Corsair Force | 90 GB | Q9450 @ 3,2 GHz | X38 ICH9R

Ladet als Beweis den AS SSD Screenshot in den Anhang.
Bitte  hier nur Benchwerte posten, kein OT oder sonstige Diskussionen, dafür gibt es den *SSD-Erklärbär*. 
Die Listen werden nach dem jeweiligen Controller Typ  aufgespittet, da  es sonst zu unübersichtlich wird.  Sortiert werden die Listen nur noch nach Single oder Raid Konfig. Im Archiv findet ihr die alten Listen. Zu jedem Score wird der entsprechende  Beitrag verlinkt.


_Regeln:_​_- Leider kommt es beim AS SSD Benchmark hin und wieder zu  Auslesefehlern (unbekannter Ursache), so dass der 4K-64Thrd-Wert höher  ist, als der sequentielle Lese-/Schreibwert. Da dies aber in der Praxis  unmöglich ist (Latenzen des Controllers), werden diese Scores nicht  gewertet._
​_- SSD's, die eine RAM-Caching Funktion integriert haben, (z.B. "Turbo Write", "Real-time  Accelerated Processing of I/O Data", "RAPID-Mode" usw.) dürfen nur mit  deaktiviertem Turbo-Modus gebencht werden. Ansonsten erhält man  unrealistisch hohe Werte, die nicht die Leistung der SSD, sondern eher  die des Arbeitsspeichers  wiederspiegeln._
​_- Jeder User kann pro SSD einmal im Ranking vertreten sein. Da die Listen bereits recht umfangreich sind, Updates bitte kenntlich machen._
​


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

_*SSD Ranking  Single  Benchmark*_
​

RangPunkteUserSSD TypGrößeCPU @ TaktChipsatz*1. *13629​User: "4890"Seagate FireCuda 5302 TBi9-13900K @ StockZ790​2.12628​massakerSeagate FireCuda 5302 TBR9-3950X @ PBO/4,7GHzX570S​3.10718​DJMCMSabrent Rocket 4 Plus2 TBR9-5950X @ ?X570​10002​LuxusDreaXPG GAMMIX S702 TBR7-5800X @ 5,0 GHzX570​9593​A-MAN-1601Samsung 980 Pro2 TBi9-11900k @ ?Z590​9222​massakerSeagate FireCuda 5302 TBR9-3950X @ 4,5 GHzX370​8702​User: "4890"XPG GAMMIX S502 TBi9-13900K @ StockZ790​8415​DJMCMSabrent Rocket 4 Plus2 TBR9-3900X @ 4,6 GHzX570​8175​ssj3rdWD Black SN8502 TBR9-5900X @ StockX570​7571​ThePapabearCorsair Force MP6001 TBR7-3700x @ ?X570​7555​DJMCMWD BLACK SN8500,5 TBR9-3900X @ 4,6 GHzX570​7327​leorpheeXPG GAMMIX S701 TBR7-5800X @ 4,8 GHzX570​6209​MountyMAXSamsung 970 Evo Plus1 TBi7-5820K @ ?X99​5365​TukumanSilicon Power A801 TBR7-2600 @ ?X470-F​5267​GyalSamsung 970 EVO0,5 TBR5-5600X @ 5,6 GHzB550​4978​CraizCorsair Force MP5101 TBR7-2700 @ 4,1 GHzB450​4741​0815-TYPSamsung 970 Pro1 TBi7-8700K @ 4,8 GHzZ370​4552​RoheedSamsung  MZVLB512HAJQ0,5 TBi5-9500 @ 3,0 GHzC246​4298​muchomamboSamsung 960 evo0,5 TBi5-7600K @ 4,2 GHzZ270​4131​FabianHDSamsung 960 EVO0,5 TBi7-5820K @ 4,0 GHzX99​4143​TheOpenfieldWD Blue SN5501 TBR5-3600 @ 4,2 GHzX570​4103​Epix99XPG SX8200 Pro1 TBR7-2700X @ ?X470-Pro​3997​vlimIntel SSD 7501,2 TBi7-5820K @ 3,9 GHzX99​3914​Trigger831WD Blue SN5501TBi7-9700K @ 4,8GHzZ370​3824​PCGHGSSamsung SSD 960 Pro0,5 TBR5-3600 @ 4,2 GHzX570​3712​NetYogiViper M.2 VPN1001 TBR3-2200G @ 3,95 GHzPS5012​3477​msobisch88KINGSTON SA2000M81000G1 TBR7-3700x @ StockB550​1553​msobisch88Samsung MZVLW128128 GBi5-7300HQ @ StockHM175​


_*SSD Ranking RAID0 Benchmark*_
​
RangPunkteUserSSD TypAnzahl & GrößeCPU @ TaktChipsatz*1.*6701​leorpheeXPG GAMMIX S702x 1TBR7 5800X @ 4,8 GHzX570​2.5821​commander_keenSamsung 970 EVO PLUS4x 500 GBE5-1620 V3 @ 3,5 GHzC612​3.4693​PCFreak02Samsung 960 EVO2x 250 GBi7-7700K @ 5 GHzZ270​4328​jackremSamsung 840 Pro8x 512 GBi7 4930K @ 5,0 GHzX79​3652​Marcello20Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen44x 500 GBTR4-3960X @ 3,8 GHzTRX40​2683​domi1711Samsung 840 Pro3x 256 GBi7-4770K @ 4,3 GHzZ87​2444​SoftySamsung 840 Pro2x 256 GBi7-3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ68​2316​mak995OCZ Vertex 3 MI4x 256 GBi7-930 @ 3,2 GHzX58/ICH10R​2108​jeroompjeSamsung 840 Pro3x 256 GBi7-4770K @ 4,6 GHzZ87​2074​BluescreenXSamsung 840 Pro2x 256 GBi7-2600K @ 4,4 GHzZ68​1950​leorpheeSamsung SSD 840256 GB+512 GBi7-3930K @ 4,5 GHzX79​1881​wolff1975OCZ Vector2x 256 GBi7-3960X @ 4,6 GHzX79​1720​dj*viperCorsair P.Pro2x 128 GBi5-2500K @ 4,8 GHzZ68​1555​Xtreme RSSamsung 8302x 256 GBi7-2600 @ 3,9 GHZP67​1550​reAlsTylASamsung 8302x 256 GBi7-2600K @ 4,6 GHzP67​1533​BluescreenXCrucial M42x 128 GBi7-2600K @ 4,8 GhzZ68​1509​gigg0Crucial M42x 128 GBi7-2600K @ 3,4 GHzZ68​1409​moj oxyCrucial M 42x 128 GBi7-2600K @ 5,0 GHzP67​1398​leorpheeSamsung 8302x 256 GBi7-3930K @ 4,5 GHzX79​


_*Die Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen, Sortiert nach Controller Typ, wird nicht weiter gepflegt*_
_*und ist ins Archiv abgewandert. Hier findest du den Link zur "alten" Liste --> Link*_​


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

doch den gibts im benchmark forum.
allerdings ohne rangliste.

aber wenn du umbedingt willst:

655 | Vaykir | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 256 GB | 980X @ 4,2GHz | X58 ICH10R

Screenshot in deinem Thread auf seite 1 

Den shot mit 681 Punkten finde ich leider nicht wieder


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*-->     ARCHIV**     <--*


*Alte Liste mit Ergebnissen, sortiert nach Controller Typ!*
*Wird nicht mehr weiter Gepflegt!*

*Marvell - Controller*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2518EinDodoPlextor M8PeG1TBi7 6800K @ 4,0 GHzX99


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1573True MonkeyPlextor M6e256GBi7 4790K @ 4,5 GHzZ97


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1354KannibalenleicheKingston HyperX Predator240GBi5 3570k @ 4,5GHzZ771297-Ultima-Crucial MX 100512 GBi5 3570K @ 3,4 GHzZ771231SoftyCrucial MX 100512 GBi7 3770K @ 5,0 GHzZ771216Ralf345Crucial MX 100512 GBi5 4670 @ 3,6 GHzZ871174SnipingRavenCrucial MX 100512 GBXeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,8 GHzH971150Fushigi01Crucial MX 100256 GBXeon 1231v3 @ 3,4 GHzH971131CapitanJackCrucial MX 100512 GBi5 4590 @ 3,3 GHzZ971124IluBabeCrucial MX 300750 GBi7 4770K @ 4,65 GHzZ971101HereticCrucial M550512 GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzZ681093MedchaCrucial MX 200250 GBi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHzB851051interessierterUserCrucial MX200 mSATA250 GBi5 4670K @ 4,2 GHzZ871025rtxusCrucial MX 100256 GBXeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHzZ971024DreiradsimulatorCrucial MX 100256 GBi5-4460 @ 3,2 GHzH971010christian150488Crucial MX 100256 GBi5 2400 @ 3,5 GHzZ681010ShmendrickCrucial M500480 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771008timmy2000Crucial M500480 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771006lalakerSandisk Ultra Plus256 GBPentium G3220 @ 3,0 GHzZ87990timmy2000Crucial M500960 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ77977HardcoreKoHCrucial MX 200500 GBXeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHzZ97976SoftyCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ77968timmy2000SanDisk Ultra II960 GBi5 3570k @ 4,2 GHzZ77965Slim08Crucial M500480 GBi7 2600K @ 1,6 GHzZ68952IluBabeCrucial M500240 GBi7 4770K @ 4,6 GHzZ97951NyukiCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,4 GHZP67929koatixPlextor PX-256M3256 GBi7 2600K @ 4,5 GHzP67926SoftyCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 5,2 GHzZ68914dj*viperCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,8 GHzZ68903PAUICorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi7 3770K @ StockZ77892thom_catCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68880jeamalCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,6 GHzP67876hbf878Crucial MX100256 GBA8-7100 @ 1,8/2,35 GHzA76M FCH872HereticCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68872RizomaCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,0 GHzZ68871BraineaterCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi5 2500k @ 4,2 GHzP67A867skadroCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi5 2500k @ 3,8 GHzZ68864latorCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 5,1 GHzZ68863maCqueSanDisk Ultra II240 GBPhenom II X4 955BE @3,8 GHz890GX/SB850857VaykirCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600k @ 5,0 GHzP67855hbf878SanDisk Ultra Plus128 GBi5 3570 @ 3,4 GHzB75849xChristian79Crucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,5 GHzZ68848mojoxyCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 5,0 GHzP67844thom_catCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ StockP67840AxxoCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,5 GHzZ68833BrnGSanDisk Ultra II120GBi7 4790k @ 4,0 GHzZ97827gigg0Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ StockZ68826Bl0ody666Crucial M4128 GBi7 3930K @ 4,5 GHZX79823StefanStgCorsair Perf. Pro128 GBi7 2600k @ 3,5GHzZ68821csmsCrucial M4128 GBi7 3770K @ 3,5 GHzZ77820Brokoli1Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,2 GHzZ68__814max62Crucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,0 GHzZ68811Joker_68Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,4 GHzP67809csmsCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,0 GHzZ77809SoftyCrucial M4128 GBPII X4 965 @ 4,1Ghz870 SB850807Jaran91Crucial M4128 GBi5 3570K @ StockZ77803SonnenroseCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ 4 GHzZ68803blackout24Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,2 GHzZ688010815-TYPCrucial M4128 GBi7 2670QM @ 3,1 GHzHM67800BambusbarCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ 4,2 GHzZ68797SonnenroseCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ 4GHzP67789TBDQCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ StockP67777ChaosOverlordCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,5 GHzZ68773bludi007Crucial M4128 GBi5 3570K @ 3,4 GHzZ77771NyukiCrucial M464 GBi5 2500K @ 4,3 GHZP67767CrimsoN 2.0Crucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,4GHzP67766Singlecoreplayer2500Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600k @ 4,0 GHzZ68759Adi1Crucial M4128 GBi5 3570K @ 4,3 GHzZ77754LaphroaigCrucial M4128 GBX6 1090T @ 4,0 GHz990FX SB950752ManizzleCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ 4,0 GHzZ68750VaykirCrucial C300256 GBi7 2600K @ 5,3 GHzP67748BeckensCrucial M500240 GBA8-7600 @ 3,1 GHzA88X744BautznerSnefPlextor M5 Pro256 GBPII X6 1090T @ 3,3 GHzFX890 SB850743juergen28Crucial C300256 GBX6 1090TFX890 SB850741dystopiaCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ 4 GHzP67741StefanStgCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600k @ 3,5GHzZ68740hbf878Crucial M4128 GBi5 3570 @ StockB75736SethnixCrucial M4128 GB1090T @ 3,2GHz890FX + SB850735dethaccCrucial M4128 GBXeon e3-1230 @ 3,2 GHzZ68732blackout24Crucial M4128 GBi7 2600K @ StockZ68731Boltar174Crucial M4128 GB955BE @ 3,2GHz870/SB850727FreezerXCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68726KaestorferCrucial M4128 GBi3 2120 @ 3,3 GHzZ68723dj*viperCrucial M464 GBi5 2500K @ 4,8 GHzZ68717stingreydidCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ StockZ68704Schaf01Crucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzZ68691PCGHGSCrucial C300128 GBi7 3930K @ 4,2 GHzX79691zweimarkfünfzigCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68689neo3Crucial M4128 GBi5 2410 @ 2,3 GHzHM67686OzzelotCrucial M464 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68682ROROBCrucial M460 GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzP67676MasT3rHCrucial M4128 GBFX-6100 @ 3,3GHz970A SB950676McMondayCrucial M4128 GBX6 1090T870 SB850673R4z0r-WhatElse?!Crucial M4128 GBFX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz990FX668TankCommanderCrucial M464 GBi7 2600k @ 4,4 GHzZ68666SchiassomatCrucial M4256 GBPII X4 955 @ 4GHzFX890 SB850661.::ASDF::.Crucial C300128 GBX6 1055T870 SB850660heroeCrucial M464 GBi5 2500K @ StockP67658Boltar174Crucial M4128 GB955BE @ 3,2GHz870/SB850658SäschCrucial M4128 GB955BE @ 3,2GHz870/SB850656SilverfangCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600kP67655cann0nf0dderCrucial C300256 GBQ9550 @ 3,4GhzX48 ICH9R654VaykirCrucial C300256 GBi7 980X @ 4,2 GHzX58 ICH10R653timmy2000Crucial M4256 GBPh II X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz870 / SB 850653hbf878SanDisk Ultra Plus128GBi5 3570 @ 3,4 GHzB75 (SATA2)647RailCrucial C300128 GBPII @ Stock870 SB850644csmsCrucial C300128 GBX6 1090 @ 3,2 GHzAMD970 SB950640feldspatCrucial M4128 GBi7 930 @ 2,80 GHzX58 Marvell 9128638euMelBeumelCrucial M464 GBi2430M @ 2,4GHzHM67638benji2k9Crucial C300128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,3 GHzP67A-UD4-B3637Birdy84Crucial C300128 GBi5 2500k @ 4,2 GHzP67634smatterCrucial C300128 GBi7 2600k @ 4,5 GHzP67634jhsCrucial M4128 GBi7 2600k @ 3,4 GHzP67A-UD4-B3629orca113Crucial M4256 GBFX6100 @ 3,3 GHz970/SB950629Sarge_70Crucial M4128 GBi7 920 @ 3,9 GHzX58 ICH10R628fctrieselCrucial M4128 GBX6 1090T870 SB850627PCGHGSCrucial M464 GBX2 220 @ 2,8 GHzFX890 SB850626PCGHGSCrucial C300128 GBX6 1055T @ 3,4 GHz990FX621DiabloJulianCrucial C300128 GBPII 945870 SB850620skuttnerCrucial C300128 GBPII X4 955890FX SB850615VeroxCrucial C300128 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68614Roman441Crucial C300128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,0 GHzP67613ShmendrickCrucial C300128 GB1090T @ 3,2 GHz890 FX610HeadcrashCrucial M4128 GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzP67602RichtschützeCrucial M4128 GBQ9550 @ 3,4 GHzP35 ICH9R600dirikusCrucial C300128 GBi5 2500K @ StockP67593TheRedHawkCrucial M4128 GBi5 750 @ StockP55A Marvell 9128593JoKa29Crucial C300128 GBPII X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHzSB850592tom7Crucial M4128 GBQX 9650 @ 4,33 GHzX38 ICH9R558csmsCrucial C300128 GBX6 1090 @ 3,2 GHzNF980a SLI550caduzzzCrucial M464 GBi7 2600 @ StockP67541Accuphase011Crucial C30064 GBPII X2 555 BE @ 3,8 GHz870 SB850539RonnykCrucial M4128 GBQ9450 @ 2,6 GHzX48/ICH9R536thom_catCrucial C30064 GBi5 2500KP67535biohaufenCrucial M464 GBi7 920 @ 3,3 GHzX58 ICH10535CappuCrucial C300128 GB965BESB850530Seba1973Crucial M464 GBi5 2500k @ StockP67 ICH10R527hundElungECrucial M464 GBQ6600 @ 3,2 GHzP35 ICH9526_Hendi_Crucial C30064 GBPII 1055tSB850522neo3Crucial M464GBi7 920 @ 3,42 GHzX58 ICH10R522juergen28Crucial C300256 GBTurion II P540785GX SB800520ManolocoCrucial C30064 GBPII 965BESB850517YellowAntCrucial C30064 GBPII 965BESB850512MidgardCrucial C30064 GBi5 2500P67511ich111Crucial M4128 GBi5 2500k @ 4,5 GHzP67505NFSCCrucial M464 GBi3 2120 @ 3,3 GHzH67M503PAUICorsair Perf. Pro128 GBX6 1090T@ 4,0 GHZ790FX490snakegunCrucial M4128 GBPII X3 720BE @ Stock770 SB710475powermausCrucial C30064 GBQ9550 @ 2,9 GHzX48 ICH9R473CoXxOnECrucial C30064 GBQ6600 @ 3,6 GHzP45 ICH10R468AzraelCrucial C300128 GBi7 920 @ 2,7 GHzX58 ICH10R460biohaufenCrucial M464 GBi5 4670K @ StockZ87_447Atti11Crucial C300128 GBP8400 @ 2,26 GHzGM45 ICH9M433mrnibblerCrucial C30064 GBi7 2600K @ 4,40 GHzP67413AreosCrucial M464 GBPII BE @ 3,4 GHzSB710

*Sandforce - Controller*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

767VoodooChileKingston SSDNow KC100240 GBi7 3930K @ 3,2GHzX79


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

743DynaletikMushkin Chronos Deluxe240 GBi7 2720QM @ 2,2 GHzHM65


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

722thom_catPatriot Pyro SE240 GBi5 2500k @ StockP67705over-clockerIntel SSD 520180 GBX6 1090T @ StockAMD 970701AxxoOCZ Vertex 3 MIOPS120 GBi7 2600k @ 4.3 GHzZ68688thom_catExtrememory XLR8 Express120 GBi5 2500K @ StockP67666dj*viperOCZ Vertex 3 MIOPS120 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68572DynaletikMushkin Chronos Deluxe240 GBi7 920 @ 3,2 GHzX58 (ICH10R)540leorpheeOCZ Vertex 3120 GBi7 3930K @ 4,5 GHzx79539mojoxyOCZ Vertex 3120 GBi7 2600K @ 5,1 GHzP67515Marvin82Corsair Force3180 GBW3520 @ 4,2 GHzX58 ICH10R515generationOCZ Vertex 3120 GBi7 2600kZ68502leorpheeOCZ Vertex 3120 GBQ9650 @ 3,8 GHzP45 ICH10R501MedchaCorsair Force GT120 GBi5 4570 @ 3,2 GHzB85501VeroxOCZ Vertex 3120 GBPII 1055t @ Stock870/SB 850491mojoxyOCZ Vertex 2120 GBi7 2600K @ 5,1 GHzP67488AggrotypAdata S511120 GBX6 1090T @ 3,8 GHz990FX SB950485logikwoelkchen.cssCorsair Force GT120 GBi3 2100 @ 3,1 GHzZ68485OtepMushkin Chronos Deluxe120 GBQ9550 @ 3,8 GHzX48 ICH9R462WC-EnteOCZ Vertex 3120 GBPII X6 1100T @ 4,1 GHz990FX461johnyOCZ Vertex 2120 GBi7 920 @ 4,0 GHzX58 ICH10R459SpeediOCZ Vertex 2120 GBQ9550 @ 3,8 GHzP45 ICH10R458mojoxyOCZ Vertex 2120 GBQ9450 @ 3,2 GHzP965 ICH9R451Marvin82Mushkin Callisto Deluxe120 GBW3520 @ 4,2 GHzX58 ICH10R451WC-EnteOCZ Vertex 3120 GBPII X6 1100T @ Stock990FX444kreidsAdata S599120 GBi7 860 @ 4,0 GHzIT8720 P55441csmsOCZ Vertex 2120 GBX6 1090 @ 3,2 GHzNF980a SLI438guna7OCZ Vertex 2120 GBQ9550 @ 3,3 GHzP35 ICH9R435MaNT1SCorsair Force GT84 GBi5 2500k @ StockZ68435OvertownOCZ Vertex 2120 GBi5 750@3,2GhZzP55426nicoOCZ Vertex 2120 GBQ9450 @ 3,2 GHzX38 ICH9R425ruf!oCorsair Force120 GBQ9550 @ 3,5 GHzP45 ICH10R422Die4LifeOCZ Vertex 2120 GBi7 870 @ 3,1 GHzP55418AhnedosOCZ Vertex 2120 GBPII X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz790FX SB750417-Ultima-Corsair Force120 GBX3 720BE @ 3,6 GHz790X SB750416schrotflinte56Corsair Force120 GBQ6600 @ 3,6 GHzX38 ICH9R416RoheedCorsair Force90 GBQ9450 @ 3,2 GHzX38 ICH9R403leorpheeOCZ Vertex 2120 GBQ9650 @ 3,8 GHzP45 ICH10R401DiNossoCorsair Force 3120 GBQX9650 @ 3,7 GHzP45396WC-EnteOCZ Vertex 3120 GBPII X6 1100T @ Stock790GX/SB750396NyukiOCZ Vertex 260 GBPII X4 955 @ 3,7 GHz870A SB850381Extreme-GamerOCZ Vertex 260 GBi7 920 @ 4,0 GHzX58 ICH10R376BlackViper59Corsair Force 3120 GBi5 2500k @ 4,7 GHzP67365EinrudelgurkenOCZ Vertex 2180 GBi5 750 @ 2,6 GHzP55340Freddy97OCZ Agility 3120 GBPII x2 560 @ 3,6 GHZ890327RoschnieOCZ Vertex 260 GBQ9550 @ 2,8 GHzP35 ICH9327Boltar174OCZ Vertex 360 GB955BE @ 3,2 GHz870/SB850315bjoern1982Corsair Force GT60 GBi5 2500k @ 4,5 GHzP67282jhsOCZ Vertex 364 GBi7 2600k @ 3,4 GHzP67248krolfOCZ Agility 360 GBQ6600 @ 3,00 GHzP35 ICH9R219black020OCZ Agility360 GBAthlon ll Neo K 155Acer Aspire ONE 721178Nico BellicADATA S59940 GBPII x4 965 @ 3,4 GHzNforce 630

*Samsung - Controller*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

6209MountyMAXSamsung 970 Evo Plus1 TBi7-5820KX99


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

47410815-TYPSamsung 970 Pro1 TBi7 8700K @ 4,8 GHzZ370


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4298muchomamboSamsung 960 evo500 GBi5-7600K @ 4,20 GHzZ2704131FabianHDSamsung 960 EVO500 GBi7 5820K @ 4,0 GHzX993952RoheedSamsung MZVLB512HAJQ512 GBi5-9500 @ 3,0 GHzC2463824PCGHGSSamsung SSD 960 Pro512 GBR5-3600 @ 4,2 GHzX5703444PatrickBrSamsung 960 EVO250 GBi7-6700K @ 4,0 GHzZ170a3000SoftySamsung 950 Pro512 GBi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHzX992855vlimSamsung 950 Pro512 GBi7-5775c @ 3,3 GHzZ972833steAK97Samsung 950 Pro512GBi7-6700K @ 4,6 GhzZ1702804Andy_1981Samsung SM951 nvme512 GBi7-6700K @ 4,7 GHzZ170A2773ilavicionSamsung 950 Pro512 GBi7-5820k @ 4,2 GHzX992708KnogleSamsumg PM961 NVMe256GBR7 1700 @ 3,6GHzB3502590twuchsSamsung SM951-NVMe256 GBi7-6700K @ 4,4 GHzZ1702446FabianHDSamsung 950 Pro256 GBi7-5820k @ 4,0 GHzX992375KnogleSamsung SM951-NVMe256GBi7 5820k @ 3,3 GHzX992179csmsSamsung SM951256 GBi7-4790K @ 4,0 GHzZ972049Joker4LifeSamsung SM951256 GBi7-5820K @ 3,3 GHzX991290SoftySamsung SSD 840 Pro256GBi7-3770K @ 4,8 GHzZ771264StefanStgSamsung 840 Pro256 GBi7 3770K @ 3,5GHzZ771254leorpheeSamsung 840 Pro256 GBi7 3930K @ 4,5 GHzX791238HeadcrashSamsung 860 Evo1TBR7 2700XX4701234AddiSamsung 850 EVO250 GBi7 4770K @ 4,8 GHzZ871220csmsSamsung 840 Pro256 GBi7 3770K @ 4,4 GHzZ771207NyukiSamsung 850 EVO500 GBi5-2500K @ 4,2 GHzP67 (B3)1188StevySamsung 840 EVO500 GBi7 3770K @ 4,3 GHzZ771180.:ASDF:.Samsung 840 EVO500GBXeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHzH871179StefanStgSamsung 840 Pro512 GBi7 3770k @ 3,5 GHzZ771178SoftySamsung 840 Pro512 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ771173SammlaSamsung 840 Pro128GBi7 3770K @ 4,0 GHzZ771172timmy2000Samsung 850 EVO500 GBi5 3570k @ 4,2 GHzZ771162etarSamsung 840 EVO500 GBi7 4770K @ 4,3 GHzZ871158ebastlerSamsung 840 Pro256GBi5 4670K @ 4,2 GHzZ871156GoldenMicSamsung 840 EVO500 GBXeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,4 GHzB851151EdubetSamsung 850 EVO1000 GBi7 4710MQ @ 2,5 GHzHM871151timmy2000Samsung 850 EVO1000 GBi5 3570k @ 4,2 GHzZ771150floertSamsung 840 Pro256 GBi7 3820 @ 4,3 GHzX791137timmy2000Samsung 840 EVO1000 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771137dj*viperSamsung 840 Pro128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,8 GHzZ681132ebastlerSamsung 840 Pro256 GBi5 4670K @ 3,8 GHzZ871127RatiborSamsung 840 EVO500 GBi5 3570K @ 3,4 GHzZ771118timmy2000Samsung 840 EVO500 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771117ZulgohlanSamsung 840 EVO500 GBXeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHzH871095OzzelotSamsung 840 EVO500GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzZ681094SammlaSamsung 840 Pro128GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ771084DerSmoke1977Samsung 840 EVO250 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771062MystikSamsung 840 EVO500 GBi5 3570K @ 4,4 GHzZ771056NyukiSamsung 830128GBi5 2500K @ 4,4 GHzP671046BlechdesignerSamsung 830128 GBi3 2120 @ 3,3 GHzZ771040pixellordSamsung 840 EVO250 GBXeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHzZ871033F1nnSamsung 840 EVO256 GBi7 4770K @ 3,5 GHzZ871027MountyMAXSamsung SSD XP941256 GBi7-5820k @ 3,8 GHzX99 m.21023Marvin82Samsung 840 EVO250 GBi7 3930K @ 4,2 GHzX791010Bl0ody666Samsung 840 Pro128 GBi7 3930K @ 5,0 GHzZ791002aL3XSamsung 850 Pro256 GBi7 2600k @ 3,4 GHzP67972dsdenniSamsung 840 EVO120 GBi5 4670K @ 4,2 GHzZ97962BlackViper59Samsung 840256 GBi5 2500k @ 4 GHzP67950StevySamsung 840 EVO500 GBi7 3770K @ 3,5 GHzZ77935KusarrSamsung 840 EVO250 GBi7-3635QM @ 3,4 GHzHM76929GoldenMicSamsung 840 EVO250 GBXeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,4 GHzB85911crashthemonkeySamsung 840 Pro256 GBPhenom II X4 965 @ 4,3 GHz990FX/SB950894rhalinSamsung 840 EVO250 GBi5 4570 @ 3,2 GHzZ87881Basti18Samsung 840 Pro256 GBi7 4770 @ 3,5 GHzZ87875DrebbinSamsung 830128 GBi5 3570K @ 4,9 GHzZ77874boltar174Samsung 840 EVO120 GBXeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,3 GHzH87857BoomerXYSamsung 840250 GBi7 3770k @ 3,9 GHzZ77854leorpheeSamsung 830256 GBi7 3930K @ 4,6 GHzx79841h.101Samsung 830256 GBi5 2500k @ 4,4 GHzP67838moreno111Samsung 830256 GBi5 2500K @ 4,4 GHZP67830Fleshless91Samsung 830256 GBi5 2500k @ 4,4 GHzP67823Resident-EvilSamsung 830256 GBi5 2500k @ 4,5 GHZZ68818apostoliSamsung 830256 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ77X812BaerlinerSamsung 840 EVO500 GBFX-8350 @ 4,1 GHz990FX SB950809timmy2000Samsung 840500 GBPh II X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz870 / SB850805VerminaardSamsung 830256 GBi7 2600K @ 4,2 GHzZ68792BlackViper59Samsung 830128 GBi5 2500K @ 4,7 GHzP67790ShmendrickSamsung 840250GBi5-3570K @ 3,85 GHzZ77787BlackViper59Samsung 830256 GBi5 2500k @ 4,9 GHzP67786FlowuarSamsung 830128 GBi5 2500K @ 5,0 GHzZ68785TankCommanderSamsung 830128 GBi7 2600k @ 4,4 GHzZ68779SpiffSamsung 830256 GBi7 3930k @ StockX79755Topper_HarleySamsung 830256 GBi7 3770k @ 4,3 GHzZ77x749BlechdesignerSamsung 830128 GBi3 2120 @ 3,3 GHzZ77744Topper_HarleySamsung 830256 GBi7 3770k @ StockZ77x742spukisputnikSamsung 830128 GBFX8120 @ 4,2 GHz990FX SB950737BlechdesignerSamsung 830128 GBi3 2100 @ 3,1 GHzH67735DolcemanSamsung 830128 GBi5 2400 @ 3,1 GHzH67733DarkSamsung 830256 GBi5 2500K @ StockZ68732Scholle_SattSamsung 830128 GBi7 3770K @ StockZ77732JaffiSamsung 830128 GBi5 2500k @ StockZ68728beta012bSamsung 830128 GBi5 3570 @ StockZ77722AeroXSamsung 830128 GBi5 3470 @ StockB75721Motek-18Samsung 830128 GBi7 2600k @ 3,8 GHzZ68716ArjabSamsung 840120 GBi5 3570 @ StockH77710mojoxySamsung 830128GBXenon E3-1230V2 @ StockH77703Home EditionSamsung 830128 GBi7 2600k @ 3,5 GHzZ68694saint-devilSamsung 840 Pro128GBFX-8150 @ 3,6 GHz970691AeroXSamsung 830128 GBi5 3470 @ 3,2 GHzB75689EvgasüchtigerSamsung 830128 GBPII 965 BE @ 3,9 GHz890FX672steffen0278Samsung 840 EVO120GBFX 8320 @ 3,9 GHz970/SB950649PCGHGSSamsung 83064 GBi7 3930K @ 4,2 GHzX79641tipsybroomSamsung 850 EVO500GBi7-3930K @ 3,2 GHzX79637Danney92Samsung 830128 GBi7 2700K @ 3,5 GHzZ68633timmy2000Samsung 830512 GBPh II X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz870 / SB850631NizaSamsung 830128 GBPII X4 925 @ 2,8 GHzAMD870/SB850630WuluSamsung 840250 GBi7 920 @ 2,66 GHzX58 ICH10624SammlaSamsung 83064 GBi5 2500K @ 3,3 GHzH67620msobisch88Samsung 840 Basic120 GBPII X4 960T @ 3,0 GHz880G611StormtrooperSamsung 830128 GBPII X4 955 @ 3,7GHz870/SB850582iGotRiCeSamsung 830128 GBPII X4 955 @ 4 GHz870 SB850581GoldenMicSamsung 830128 GBi7 870 @ 3,6 GHzP55574leorpheeSamsung 830256 GBQ9650 @ 3,8 GHzP45 ICH10R569GxGamerSamsung 830128 GBPII X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz880G/SB850567diu_tesc_g.o.Samsung 83064 GBi5 3570K @ 4,0 GHzZ77560To_by_bSamsung 830128 GBi7 950 @ 3,7 GHzX58 ICH10R551Jolly91Samsung 830256 GBQ9550 @ 3,8ghzP45 ICH10R541PhilSeSamsung 840120 GBPII X4 965 @ 4 GHzAMD 970538pain_suckzSamsung 830128 GBi7 860 @ StockP55512SilentKillaSamsung 830128 GBQ9650 @ 4,0 GHzP45 ICH10R478beta012bSamsung 830120 GBQ6600 @ 2,4 GHzP35 ICH9R462hbf878Samsung 83064 GBP G860 @ StockH61418diu_tesc_g.o.Samsung 83064 GBQ6700 @ 3,21 GHzP965 ICH9R

*Indilinx - Controller*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1286SoftyOCZ Vertex 4128 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ77


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1267SoftyOCZ Vector256 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ68


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1206StefanStgOCZ Vertex 4128 GBi7 3770K @ 3,5GHzZ771188FreizeitmanagerOCZ Vector256 GBi7 3770K @ 4,2 GHzZ771183StefanStgOCZ Vector256 GBi7 3770K @ 4,5 GHzZ771148PCGHGSOCZ Vertex 4256 GBi7 3930K @ 5,0 GHzX791061matten1987OCZ Vertex 4128 GBi7 3610QM @ 3,3 GHZHM771056DerTourist48OCZ Vertex 4128 GBi5 3570k @ 3,4 GHzZ77x1033Vertex4OCZ Vertex 4128 GBi7 2630QM @ 2,0 GHzXps 15 L502x1025Hardztyl3rOCZ Vertex 4128GBi5 2500K @ 4,0GHzZ681013.::ASDF::.OCZ Vertex 4256 GBi5 3320M @ 2,6 GHzID1E551008timmy2000OCZ Vertex 4512 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ771004Q_MarineOCZ Vector128 GBi5 3470 @ StockH77990timmy2000OCZ Vertex 4256 GBi5 3570K @ 4,2 GHzZ77912MrPeOCZ Vertex 4256 GBA8-3850 @ 2,9 GHzA75 FCH864SixxerOCZ Vertex 4128 GBFX 8150 @ 3,6 GHz990 FX170pcfreak26OCZ Vertex Plus120GBC2D T7100 @ 1,8 GHzICH8M165SoftyOCZ Onyx64 GBAMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHzAMD145PCGHGSOCZ Vertex Plus30 GBi7 3930K @ 4,2 GHzX79142pcfreak26OCZ Vertex Plus64 GBX4 955BE @ Stock785G/710100RTW112OCZ Petrol64GBP2 965 @ 3,5 GHz780G96pcfreak26OCZ Core V232 GBPII X4 955BEAMD 785G/SB710

*Sonstige Controller*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

3997vlimIntel SSD 7501200 GBi7-5820k @ 3,9 GHzX99


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

733MaxthonFanSK Hynix Canvas SC300256GBFX 8350 @ 4,5 GHz970/SB950


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

722hbf878SanDisk Plus240 GBi5 3570 @ 3,4 GHzB75515MaxthonFanADATA SP550240 GBQ8300 @ 3,0 GHzP35 ICH9R431CompExIntel X25-M G2160 GBi5 750 @ 3,0 GHzP55424thom_catIntel Postville80 GBi5 2500KP67415SESOFREDIntel Postville G180 GBQ9550 @ 3,6 GHzX48 ICH9R380PortvvIntel Postville G280 GBi7 2600P67329D!str(+)yerIntel Postville80 GBW3520 @ 3,8 GHzX58 ICH10R290PCTomPLEXTOR PX-128M2S128 GBX6 1090T @ 3,5GHz890FX SB850286thom_catSolidata K564 GBi5 2500KP67198leorpheeST Ultra Drive GX2128 GBQ9650 @ 3,8 GHzP45 ICH10R62pcfreak26Transcend TS32GSSD25-M32 GBPentium IV M 1,8GHzThinkpad T30/ICH 352Kryptonite_1988KINGSTON SNV425S128GBi5 750 @ StockP55


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

329 | D!str(+)yer | Intel Postville | 80GB | Xeon W3520 @ 3,8GHz | X58 ICH10R


----------



## Ahnedos (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

418 | Ahnedos | OCZ Vertex 2 EX | 120GB | PII X4 955 @ 3.6 GHz | 790FX SB750


----------



## Nyuki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

396 | Nyuki | OCZ Vertex 2 EX | 60GB | PII X4 955 @ 3.7 GHz | 870A SB850


----------



## Die4life (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

422 | Die4Life | OCZ Vertex II 3,5" | 120GB | Intel Core I7 870@3,08GH | DMI11 P55


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Ha da mach ich doch auch mal mit. Der Einfachheit wegen, verwende ich mal noch den alten Screen aus dem SSD-Sammelthread.
*
458 | mojoxy | OCZ Vertex 2 | 120 GB | Q9450 @3,2 | P965 ICH9R*


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Pls keine Formatierung bei den Einträgen verwenden 
Also keine Farben, Fett oder Kursiv ^^ Thx 

BTW, Post sind alle eingefügt


----------



## johny (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

461 | johny | OCZ Vertex 2  | 120GB | i7 920@4.0 GHz |  X58 ICH10R                  

Hi, hier mal meine OCZ Vertex 2:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## guna7 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

438 | guna7 | OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" | 120GB | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3315 MHz | P35/ICH9R

Mit meinem anderen OC-Profil von 3825 MHz ist bestimmt noch mehr drin!


----------



## csms (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hi
441|csms|OCZ Vertex2|120GB|X6 1090@3,2GHz|NF980a SLI


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Und hier von mir

451 | Marvin82 | Mushkin Callisto Delux | 120GB | W3520@4,2GHz | X58 ICH10R


----------



## Roman441 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Na dann zeig ich auch mal mein durchgang mit meiner C300

614 | Roman441 | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | I5-2500K @ 4,0GHz | Sandy Brige P67

Angeschlossen ist sie am P67 mit SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

mal mein neustes schätzchen

286 | thom_cat | Solidata K5 | 64 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Ich hab jetzt auch eine

381 | Extreme-Gamer | OCZ Vertex 2  | 60GB | i7 920@4.0 GHz |  X58 ICH10R


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

nochmal eins von mir, diesmal die crucial c300

536 | thom_cat | Crucial C300 | 64 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## mojoxy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

@thom_cat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

danke für den hinweis, ist geändert.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

426 | n/a | OCZ Vertex 2 | 120 GB | Q9450@3,2 GHz | X38 ICH9R


----------



## S3l3ct (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

599 | Airwolf | OCZ Revodrive | 120GB | Core I7 @3,3Ghz |X58 ICH10R


----------



## Overtown (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

435 | Overtown | OCZ Vertex 2 | 120GB | i5 750@3,2GhZz | P55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Auch wenn meine SSD gerade nicht so richtig laufen will, hier mal mein Eintrag:

459 | Speedi | OCZ Vertex 2 | 120 GB | Q9550 @ 3,8 GHz | P45 ICH10R


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

416 | schrotflinte56 | corsair force | 120 GB | Q6600@3,6 GHz | X38 ICH9R

mfg


----------



## .::ASDF::. (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

661| .::ASDF::. | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | PII X6 1055T | 870 SB850


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Jo da kann ich nur ein "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" zum neuen erstplatzierten aussprechen 

thx für deinen Beitrag

MFG Roheed


----------



## fico (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte mir ich spiele mal mit, auch wenn es für die beiden Topplatzierten nicht reicht! Die Werte der ersten beiden Plätze sind schon beachtlich!

Ich schmeiße mal aus einem Test stammend eine Raid0-Konfig in die Runde (siehe Anhang).

Die Screens stammen aus einem Test, da ich mir 2 SSDs kaufte und diese mal testweise in den Laptop mit Raid0 einbaute (Sata2). Demnächst wird eine davon in einen neuen Desktop wandern...

647 | fico | Corsair F120 Raid0 | 2 x 120GB | Core2Duo T9500 @ 2.6 GHz |  IHC8


----------



## fico (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

<bitte löschen, Doppelpost>


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

@Fico
wäre cool von dir, wenn du in dem anderen SSD Thread ein paar worte dazu verlieren könntest, 
ob du nen unterschied zwischen single SSD und RAID SSD bemerken konntest. Link
zum Diskusions-SSD- Thread ist auch in meiner Signatur enthalten.

gruß


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Dann mal meine, wird mit die langsamste sein, da IDE.

gebencht mit meinem Thinkpad t30 (Pentium 4 M@1,8GHz)

55 Punkte :pcfreak26: Transcend TS32GSSD25-M IDE 32Gb

und ich weiss auf dem screenshot ist meine Blocksize noch nicht korrekt


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

55 punkte sind schon mal geil, letzter platz ist dir sicher  ^^
btw, das zeichen --> | text | <--- ist sehr wichtig für die tabelle, 
daher bitte darauf achten, es auch einzufügen 

Und auch sonst ein wenig mehr an die Vorgaben halten pls


----------



## pcfreak26 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*



roheed schrieb:


> 55 punkte sind schon mal geil, letzter platz ist dir sicher  ^^
> btw, das zeichen --> | text | <--- ist sehr wichtig für die tabelle,
> daher bitte darauf achten, es auch einzufügen
> 
> Und auch sonst ein wenig mehr an die Vorgaben halten pls



mach ich, danke für den hinweis


----------



## S3l3ct (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hab gerade mal den neusten Intel Treiber draufgehaun 
Ein bissl hats was gebracht.

607 | Airwolf | OCZ Revodrive | 120GB | Core I7 @3,3Ghz |X58 ICH10R


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Oo bissel is gut über 200 punkte mehr als bei mir :S


----------



## mojoxy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Diskussionen bitte hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rks-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html

Kleine Anmerkung zum Benchmark: Er hat ne Revodrive und Du (glaube ich) ne Vertex 2... Kein Vergleich


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

danke für den hinweis, wusste ich nicht das die revodrive besser ist.


----------



## Portvv (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hey ho, ich mach auch mal mit.

380 | Portvv | Intel Postville G2 | 80GB | i7 2600 | P67


----------



## Roschnie (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Werd auchmal mitmachen,


327 | Roschnie | OCZ Vertex 2  | 60gb | Q9550@2,8 GHz | Intel P35/ICH9


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

475 | powermaus | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64 GB | Q9550 @ 2,88 GHz | X48 ICH9R |


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

512 | Midgard | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64 GB | i5 2500 | P67 |


Werte aktualsiert.

Die verhält sich fühlbar besser als die Vertex2


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

637 | Birdy84 | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | i5 2500k @4,2Ghz TC | P67

Die C300 ist am 6G Port angeschlossen.

Edit: Wert aktualisiert.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Will auch P67


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Werte wurden eingefügt...


----------



## kreids (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

444 | kreids | Adata S559 | 128GB | I7 860 @ 4,0GHz | IT8720  P55


----------



## _Hendi_ (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

526 | _Hendi_ | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64GB | Phenom II 1055t | SB 850

Zusatz: läuft auf SATA 6G

EDIT: ganz geringfügig verbessert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

gz zur zweit schnellsten 64 gb Crucial SSD  
Werte eingefügt, ps schau dir nochmal dein post an...da hängt noch der alte anhang mit drin


----------



## _Hendi_ (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Danke


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

654 | cann0nf0dder | Intel X-25m | 2x80gb | Q9550@3,4 | X48 ICH9R
655 | cann0nf0dder | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 256gb | Q9550@3,4 | X48 ICH9R


----------



## roheed (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

und aus der Corsair ist auch die richtige c300 geworden  werte eingefügt

EDIT: Kennst du meinen anderen Thread? würd mich mal interessieren wie deine SSD so im Alltag performen...Also ob du einen unterschied merkst usw. 
Diskutieren dann pls im dafür vorgesehenen Thread, THX


----------



## Manoloco (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Juhuuuu bin jetzt auch dabei 

520 | Manoloco | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64 GB | 965BE | SB850

Falls ich da noch was rausholen kann, bitte PM an mich. Danke!


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ich wieder, diesmal die postville g2

406 | thom_cat | Postville G2 | 80 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dirikus (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Dann liege ich ja mit meinen Werten auch im grünen Bereich, was?

600 | dirikus | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | i5-2500K im Standardtakt | Intel P67


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

was für ne Punktlandung  Jo deine werte sind im gesunden Mittelfeld . Werte eingetragen.
Wenn du noch paar punkte rauskitzeln willst, mußt du den Intel RST treiber draufmachen, die CPU etwas auslasten beim benchen und oder OC.
Aber wie gesagt, ansich nicht der rede wert. Es sei den du willst noch paar Ränge aufsteigen. Merken wirst den unterschied im Alltag eh nicht.


----------



## JoKa29 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Moin, so - der erste Test! Allerdings mit AMD Treibern ... Mhh, vielleicht ist der Installationstreiber von MS doch noch nen Tick besser!?


593 | JoKa29 | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | AMD PII X6 1090T@3,2GHz | 870 SB850


----------



## roheed (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

wenn du ein AMD System hast kannst du nicht einfach den Intel drauf machen  Hängt vom Mainboard ab

EDIT zu deinem EDIT^^:
Nein, mit dem AMD Treiber hat man idr den höheren score als mit dem m$ treiber


----------



## Obihamster (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

738 | Obihamster | 2X Crosair F120 (Raid 0) | 2X 120 GB | AMD 1100T @6X 3,7 Ghz | 890FX SB850 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

gz zum ersten Platz 
Jetzt wirds zeit, dass sich mal ein C300 Raid den ersten platz zurück erobert und die 1 000 Punkte knackt^^


----------



## Obihamster (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> gz zum ersten Platz
> Jetzt wirds zeit, dass sich mal ein C300 Raid den ersten platz zurück erobert und die 1 000 Punkte knackt^^



Danke   

Du hast mich mit dem C300 Riad grade auf ne idee gebracht ^^  (ich glaub ich schnei nächste Woche mal bei Alternate vorbei )


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

 Ich/wir lassen uns gerne überraschen


----------



## Yellowant (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

517 | YellowAnt | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64 GB | 965BE | SB850


----------



## Cappu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

535 / Cappu / Crucial RealSSD C300 / 128GB / 965BE / MSAHCI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skuttner (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

sooo, jetzt komm mal ich 

620 | skuttner | crucial c300 | 128gb | phenom II x4 955 stock | 890fx sb850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@skuttner 
und wenn du dir noch die mühe machst die angaben so zu verfassen wie alle anderen auch werde ich deinen score auch einfließen lassen  danke

PS, schau es dir aber nicht bei cappu ab  der hat sich auch nicht an die richtlinien gehalten, aber zumindest versucht^^


----------



## amateur (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Bluetooth-Turbo ??

Notebook Lenovo N500, T5900 2,2 GHz, PM 45, win 7 HP/32, SATA 2


Benchmark rechts mit eingeschalteten Bluetooth/WLAN, ein Wunder ?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Nein das glaube ich nicht. Sondern eher ein Bug. Die Schreibwerte sinken ja sogar leicht (im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit), nur die 4K-64 Werte explodieren (ca. Verdopplung). Was der genau Grund dafür ist kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, könnte irgendeine Art Caching sein, die die Messung hier verfälschen und den Wert deutlich erhöhen. Warum das aber mit dem WLAN/Bluetooth Modul zusammenghängt ist mir nur noch schleierhaft. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Phänomen


----------



## roheed (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@amateur
hast ein wenig den falschen thread erwischt würd ich mal sagen  Hier gibts keinen SSD Support. Der rechte screen ist definitv ein Bug und wie schon von mojo erlklärt kann es sich um eine art System Caching handeln.


----------



## PCTom (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

290 | PCTOM | PLEXTOR PX-128M2S | 128 GB | P2 X6 1090T @ 3,5GHz | 890FX SB850


----------



## Azrael (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

468 | Azrael | Crucial C300 | 128GB | i920@2,7 |X58 / ICH10R[/B]


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Azrael schrieb:


> 468 | Azrael | Crucial C300 | 128GB | i920@2,7 |X58 / ICH10R[/B]


 
da fehlt nen pic und der score is zu low. das müssten min 100 punkte mehr sein. vergewissere dich mal, dass ahci an ist.


----------



## Horsi74 (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

1397 | Horsi74 | 3xIntel X25-E RAID0 | 3x64gb | 980X@3,92 | X58 ICH10R


----------



## roheed (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Und die 1000 Punkte sind geknackt  Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz. Geht sicher ab wie schnitzel dein Dreier- Raid


----------



## fico (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

kleines Update meinerseits:

892 | fico | Corsair F120 Raid0 | 2 x 120GB | i7-2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | IHC10


----------



## Rail (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

moin 
endlich die crucial und win7 installed was fürn krampf wenn man sich vorher nicht die passwörter für all möglichen krams merkt...

641 | Rail | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | AMD Phenom II @ Stock | 870 SB850


----------



## DiabloJulian (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Grad auch frisch die Crucial bekommen und ein bisschen rumprobiert. Zuvor ohne AHCI 320 Punkte, jetzt mit AHCI und 2 versch. Treibern getestet(AMD und Standard? Ist der Standard Treiber der Intel-Treiber?). Sind beide im Anhang zu sehen.

621 | DiabloJulian | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | AMD Phenom II 945 | 870 SB850

€: Danke für die Aufklärung und das Lob


----------



## roheed (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Der standard Treiber kommt von Microsoft...deshalb (MS)AHCI^^


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

super werte für die mittlere. würde ich nix dran ändern (amd treiber).


----------



## Accuuphase011 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

541 | Accuphase011 | Crucial RealSSD C300  | 64 GB | AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 3.8 GHz | 870 + SB 850


----------



## Rail (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hey 6 punkte mehr dafür aber gute 4K werte wie ich mein :o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hey verdammt, jetzt haben doch zwei geschaft den gleichen score zu erreichen  Update ist drin


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



715 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256 GB | Phenom II X6 1090T | FX890  SB850





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hab noch ein paar Pünktchen rausgekitzelt. 

730 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256 GB | Phenom II X6 1090T | FX890  SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

welchen treiber hast du benutzt (amd ist klar, aber welche version)?


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Meine Treiber CD vom Mainboard ist defekt also habe ich den Treiber V8.700(3.0.762.0) von der Asus Seite runtergeladen. Also nichts besonderes.


Sorry, falsche Angabe. AMD Chipset V307650 ist korrekt. Habe gerade meinen USB-Stick kontolliert und den Fehler bemerkt.


----------



## Rail (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hi wo kann man denn sehen was für ne version man hat? und wie kann man die updaten? ja weiss bin noob


----------



## Accuuphase011 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager -> IDE/ATA/ATAPI-Controller -> rechtsklick auf AMD SATA Controler -> Eigenschaften -> Treiber, das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ok..bei mir sieht das so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Alter schwede...730 Punkte sind echt schon krank für ne C300  
Ein persönlicher Glückwunsch zur momentan schnellsten single Crucial von mir


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@ roheed
Danke!!...aber ich habe keine Ahnung warum 

Hab das Teil gestern von Alternate geliefert bekommen, eingebaut, Windows installiert und jetzt geht die Post ab. Was meinst Du wie mir nach dem ersten Benchmark-Test die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen sind.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

was haste fürn board?


----------



## roheed (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich Spiel ja nur ungern den Spielverderber, aber ...



> _Bitte hier nur seine Benchwerte Posten. Kein OT oder sonstige Diskussionen einleiten._



 Wäre nice wenn wir an dieser stelle in meinem anderen, normalen SSD thread weiter machen könnten  thx


----------



## juergen28 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was haste fürn board?



Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3


----------



## Rail (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

edit.


----------



## Accuuphase011 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



juergen28 schrieb:


> Ok..bei mir sieht das so aus.


 
Die treiber sind etwas alt, neue version kannst du hier downloaden: *AHCI for Windows 7*

Wobei, vielleicht  "_Never change a running system_" 

Wie roheed schon sagt, Top-Wert für C300


----------



## -Ultima- (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



417 | -Ultima- | Corsair Force | 120GB | X3 720BE @3,6Ghz | 790X SB750



mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Mai 2011)

Edit.


----------



## puntorex (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


756 | puntorex | Crucial C300 | 128GB | Athlon II X4 640 @3,0Ghz | 870 SB850
mit neuer FW 007


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

was geht?! Ein neuer Rekord nach dem anderen 

Glückwunsch zur schnellsten C300 puntorex


----------



## Rail (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

edit .. ah lol  wow muss mal ins crucialforum und neue fw ziehen. aber die 4k werte sehen bescheiden aus ?!


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



puntorex schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fake oder bug. die 128er schafft keine 7xx punkte.
bench nochmal.


----------



## puntorex (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Extra nochmal für Vaykir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Screenshot ist direkt aus ASS gemacht, Mann, vor allem Du, beachte bitte beim Aufruf der Datei wird unten links Datum und Uhrzeit vom Programm aufgezeichnet, und damit kommen wir zu
2. warum sollte ich und vor allem wie sollte ich hier ein Fake erstellen und reinstellen.
3. Vielleicht sollte Mann, vor allem Du mal fragen, was kann ich tun um auch die 700 Punkte zu knacken? (Frage der Einstellungen?!)
4. Aber wahrscheinlich weißt Du ja schon alles!?
Gute Nacht jetzt und danke an roheed für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## puntorex (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Anbei noch ein älterer Bench mit FW0006



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: Das ist weder ein Fake noch ein Bug. FW 0007 funktioniert übrigens sehr gut, habe den Eindruck das der TRIM-Befehl wesentlich besser implementiert ist und effizienter arbeitet, kann man sicherlich alles ausbenchen, hab ich aber weder Lust, noch Muße dazu!


----------



## juergen28 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Gott sei Dank...... ich bin nicht der einzige über 700 Punkte!!! 

Glückwunsch puntorex

mfg
juergen


----------



## Rail (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hast aber echt komische 4K 4K64 werte  auch mit fw0006


----------



## puntorex (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@Rail: Mit dem entsprechenden Treiber habe ich wohl die von Dir erwarteten Werte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der msahci funktioniert aber besser! Aus bums Ende! Habe alles ausgebencht!
@juergen28: Special thanks, aber bei Dir geht auch sicherlich noch was, schau Dir die IRQ Belegung des Controllers an, bimmelt´s?


----------



## puntorex (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

zum Vergleich mal das ATTO-Bench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRedhawk (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hallo, 
hab gestern meine M4 128GB eingebaut und Win7 einfach mal rüberkopiert.

Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5 750 @ Stock | P55A Marvell 9128

Sind die Werte OK?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

eine M400 gibts net. entweder micron C400 oder Crucial m4.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

gibt bis jetzt wenige vergleichswerte, scheint aber ok zu sein.

kannst du das teil mal vergleichsweise an einen intel sataII controller schnallen?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

siehe post 1 von roheed.
da steht nen bench von mir an sata 3gb/s drinne an nem rampage iii extreme.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

du hast doch aber ne c300... wollte gerne mal die m4 da sehen


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

axo^^ hupsi 
da ändern sich aber nur die seq werte, rest bleibt gleich.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

die neugier bleibt ^^ sonst muss ich es selbst testen


----------



## roheed (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

um jetzt den von mir eigentlich unerwünschten spam (in diesem thread^^) gebührend fortzufahren...Sind die seq. werte nicht irgendwie viel zu wenig für die m4?! Oder ist die einzigste inovation zwischen der C300 und C400 die 25nm flash? falls überhaupt verbaut


----------



## ruf!o (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         417 | ruf!o | Corsair Force | 120 GB | Q9550 @ 3,5 GHz | P45 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: da geht noch was

425 | ruf!o | Corsair Force | 120 GB | Q9550 @ 3,5 GHz | P45 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feldspat (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

*550 | feldspat | Crucial m4  | 128 GB | i7 930 @ 2,80 GHz|X58 ICH10R*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Updates sind drin...bitte die texte *nicht *"formatieren".


----------



## feldspat (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Habe noch was rauskitzeln können:

578 | feldspat | Crucial m4  | 128 GB | i7 930 @ 2,80 GHz|X58 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hängt noch nicht an SATA 6GB/s, weil das Kabel noch nicht da ist.
Wenns soweit ist, gibts noch nen Bench.



thom_cat schrieb:


> gibt bis jetzt wenige vergleichswerte, scheint aber ok zu sein.
> 
> kannst du das teil mal vergleichsweise an einen intel sataII controller schnallen?


 
Ungewollt hast es


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ja danke... auf was für ein kabel wartest du? sata6gb/s? 
brauchst du nicht


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

naja...brauchte ein drittes 
und ein stromkabel...haben mir meine eltern aus unserm haus in meine studentenbude geschickt...

jetzt hängt die m4 an dem SATA 6gb des Rampage III Extreme:

640 | feldspat | Crucial m4  | 128 GB | i7 930 @ 2,80 GHz|X58  Rampage III Extreme  Marvell 9128




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So...letztes Update derweil.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

die m4 hat sie gleichen werte wie ne c300? is ja nen spitzen nachfolger


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

für crucial bestimmt, durch den flash sicher günstiger in der herstellung


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Bedenkt, dass ich nen Marvell Chip habe!


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ja, gutes argument


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



feldspat schrieb:


> Bedenkt, dass ich nen Marvell Chip habe!


 
hatte ich auch.
schließ mal das ding am 3gb/s port an.
oder ham wir da schon nen shot ?


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

haben wir!
nur nervt mich am 6gb das zusätzliche detecten beim boot vor dem windows logo, und dass die SSD unter "hardware sicher entfernen" rechts unten in der taskleiste angezeigt wird.
Die ersten 2 Benches von auf auf Seite 12 sind am 3gb angeschlossen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hier nen Update:

62|pcfreak26|Transcend TS32GSSD25-M|32GB|Pentium IV M 1,8GHz|Thinkpad T30/ICH 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein Neueintrag:

96|pcfreak26|OCZ Core V2|32GB|Phenom II x4 955BE|AMD 785G/SB710




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

mich würd echt nur mal brennend interessieren, ob man überhaupt nen funken unterschied zu aktuellen SSD festmachen kann im Alltag^^vermutlich nicht auch wenn die Punkte einem was anderes vermitteln wollen


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> mich würd echt nur mal brennend interessieren, ob man überhaupt nen funken unterschied zu aktuellen SSD festmachen kann im Alltag^^vermutlich nicht auch wenn die Punkte einem was anderes vermitteln wollen


 

Vielleicht sollte man dafür mal noch das OS und die Boottime angeben, oder wie lange kopiervorgänge dauern, mit bestimmten Archiven, da die Core bei mir nur für den Train Simulator genutzt wird, und nicht als Start-SSD !!! 

Das würde mir eher einen Anreiz geben, meine Meinung. Punkte sind ja nicht alles!!!

Edit: Ich hab mal meine Ergebnisse verglichen, die Transcend ist zwischen beiden Benchmark Posts ein 1/2 Jahr gealtert, wirkliche leistungsabnahmen hab Ich im Benchmark nicht (SSD nicht durchweg gelöscht bzw. zurückgesetzt). Aber in den 6 Monaten Betrieb hatte Ich in Windows doch gravierende Leistungseinbußen, weshalb Ich das Windows letztes Wochende neu gemacht habe. Kann natürlich auch am falschen Aligment gelegen haben, aber jetzt rennt das Windows Xp Pro wieder richtig flott!


----------



## roheed (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

windowsbootzeiten kannste knicken weil die configs zu unterschiedlich sind um einen vergleich machen zu können. Außerdem kann man da ne Unmenge noch am Windows feilen sodass die angaben echt relativ werden (leider). Kopierbench ist sogar in AS SSD Tool integriert...warum es dort keine punkte gibt weiß nur der erfinder selbst


----------



## Verox (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

501 | Verox | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120GB | 1055t@non-oc | 870/SB 850
615 | Verox | Crucial C300  | 120GB | i5 2500K@non-oc | Z68 (Asus P8Z68-V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caleb (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

523 | Caleb | Mushkin Callisto Deluxe | 2x40GB | i7 920 @ 3,2GHz | X58 ICH10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

#### Eingepflegt ####

​


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hier mein Ergebnis mit Beweisbild. 

1175 | violinista7000 | Crucial Real SSD C300 | 64 GB | Pentium D 950 @ 3,4 Ghz | 945 (?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@*violinista7000

ist aber leider ein bug von AS SSD Tool  Wir wissen zwar nicht warum aber du bist nicht der erste mit diesem traumergebniss 
*


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Das habe ich schon von Kaki gehört, aber ich habe ihr auch gesagt, ich komme immer wieder zum ähnlichen Ergebnisse... keine Ahnung warum 

Ich habe es hier gepostet, weil sie es mir empfohlen hat.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

du kein problem, posten darf jeder der mag  aber ein bischen "filtern" tu ich/wir dann aber doch. AS SSD tool generiert die meisten punkte über den 4k-64 thread wert und da der bei dir bugi ist kommst du auch auf so nen geilen wert. wirklich schafen tut sie es aus mehreren gründen nicht

a) die c300 schaft physikalisch schon keine 650 mb/s
b) dein Sata 2 port ist auch auf 300 mb/s limitiert 
c) scheint wohl gecached zu sein von windows. also läuft nur virtuell ab.

wo der wurm drin steckt kann ich dir net sagen. Aber nett sieht es allemal aus


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> du kein problem, posten darf jeder der mag  aber ein bischen "filtern" tu ich/wir dann aber doch. AS SSD tool generiert die meisten punkte über den 4k-64 thread wert und da der bei dir bugi ist kommst du auch auf so nen geilen wert. wirklich schafen tut sie es aus mehreren gründen nicht
> 
> a) die c300 schaft physikalisch schon keine 650 mb/s



Stimmt



roheed schrieb:


> b) dein Sata 2 port ist auch auf 300 mb/s limitiert



Stimmt



roheed schrieb:


> c) scheint wohl gecached zu sein von windows. also läuft nur virtuell ab.



Schon möglich, aber wie gesagt, ich komme immer wieder zum ähnlichem Ergebnis... 



roheed schrieb:


> wo der wurm drin steckt kann ich dir net sagen. Aber nett sieht es allemal aus



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich habe es gerade wiederholt, alle mögliche Dienste ausgeschaltet, und zum neuem Ergenis gekommen, es ist etwas realistischer geworden.

Altes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WD Caviar Green zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hmm...selbbst die 345 gehen ja mit sata 2 nicht auch wenn man die werte schon paar seiten zuvor gesehen haben und auch gelten haben lassen. aber mit sata 2?! echt komisch weiß net was sagen....und ob wir es einplegen sollen oder nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich war bei punterox schon dagegen und bins auch hier.
aber ums fair zugestalten, solltest ihn mit reinnehmen oder punterox raushauen, bzw diejenigen, bei denen das buggt.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich finde auch, dass offensichtliche Fehlbenches nichts in einer (Besten-) Liste zu suchen haben. Wer mitspielen will muss sich auch an die Regeln halten! Da ich die Systemkonfiguration des Benchers leider nicht kenne, kann ich auch keine Aussage machen, wo der Fehler liegt, aber ganz offensichtlich besteht einer.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



> Wer mitspielen will muss sich auch an die Regeln halten!


Ich/wir wollen hier ja auch keinem unterstellen, das er am system rumgedreht hat und absichtlich bescheißt. Der bug ist recht bekannt nur wir müssen diese halt leider ausfiltern. Da war aber noch einer der zu hohe 4k-64 thread punkte hatte...wenn dann sollten wir beide rausnehmen. 

Eins ist sicher, alle drei rein oder die anderen 2 wieder raus. Also die wo zumindest an Sata 3 hingen und somit halbwegs glaubhaft waren. Aber mit sata 2...no way!


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hab ja auch niemandem unterstellt, dass er das absichtlich macht. Doch auch wenn einer unabsichtlich bei einem Wettlauf durch die Stadt von den Regeln abweicht (weil er zum Beispiel falsch abgebogen ist und so einen kürzeren Weg genommen hat), wird er trotzdem ausgeschlossen. Egal ob Absicht oder Versehen. Der deutsche Jurist würde so etwas als fahrlässiges Handeln bezeichnen


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ja und wie willst dich an "regeln" halten wenn die ganze arbeit ein programm für dich macht? ^^ 
Als laie kannst doch gar net sagen ob der test stimmt oder net. nur wir erkennen nach bald einem jahr das was nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Sagte doch der dt. Jurist bezeichnet soetwas als fahrlässiges Handel. Auf diesem Fall angewandt: "Unzureichendes Informieren über eine neue Technologie und deren Anwendung." Ich weiß ich bin ein Arsch 
Mir ist schon klar, dass ein Laie evtl. Schwierigkeiten hat solche Feinheiten zu erkennen, aber dafür ist ja die Jury da, die solche Fälle behandeln muss. Also mach mal ^^


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sagte doch der dt. Jurist bezeichnet soetwas als fahrlässiges Handel. Auf diesem Fall angewandt: "Unzureichendes Informieren über eine neue Technologie und deren Anwendung." Ich weiß ich bin ein Arsch



Dito 

Nein im Ernst, ich habe in meinem System gar nicht gemacht, das Ergebnis habe ich immer wieder bekommen, letztes mal aber, habe ich alle Win Dienste abgeschaltet, und so bekamm ich das *"realistischere"* Ergebnis, aber woran es liegen könnte? Habe ich selber keine Ahnung.

Am Ende könnt euch mich rauslassen, egal, der Post ist so wie so da.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

also liebe "jury"....was machen wir dann mit diesem eintrag   


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...anked-ssd-highscore-thread-9.html#post2951495

 der ist ja absolut grenzwertig....


diesen können wir glaub getrosst in die ecke "bug" einstufen wie wir heute bei *violinista7000 *gesehen haben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nked-ssd-highscore-thread-10.html#post2961526


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hä warum fragst du uns? Du bist der Author ==> Dein Problem, oder wo habe ich etwas unterschrieben, dass ich auch in der Jury bin. Habe bisher nur einer Person meine Seele verkauft  Zudem meckert es sich besser, wenn man kein "Offizieller" ist. Vielleicht sollten wir diese Diskussion in den anderen Thread verschieben, damit hier nicht zu viel Spam entsteht?


----------



## Accuuphase011 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> also liebe "jury"....was machen wir dann mit diesem eintrag
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...anked-ssd-highscore-thread-9.html#post2951495
> ...


 
Lesewerte sind bei ihm ok,ich habe sogar mit C300 60 GB fast gleiche Werte, er hat viele Punkte beim schreiben geholt, die Punkte sind hoch, aber ich würde sagen nicht unmöglich, ich glaube C300 fühlt sich wohl auf SB850


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

also da ich scheinbar das einzigste jury Mitglied bin (vielen dank @ mojo für den Hinweis ^^) entscheide ich...

trommelwirbel....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nked-ssd-highscore-thread-10.html#post2961526
wird leider wie schon bei violinista für ungültig erklärt. Dickes sry und ich hoffe ihr könnt mit dieser Entscheidung umgehen. 

over and out, Roheed


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Kein Problem!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Bei diesen Bench ist doch ausschlaggebend der 4K-64thread test ... soviel ich weiß wird die SSD dabei getestet wie sie mit Daten umgeht die vom CPU mit 64threads kommt (welche CPU hat 64threads).
Also eig. Nutzlos ... Quelle


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Tja, aber nur so kann man die Höchstleistung eines SSD feststellen - unter Alltagsbedingungen hätten alle die gleiche Werte 

Bei CPU's und GPU's jagst du die doch auch dorch einen abnormal krassen Benchmark, mit einer Physik- und Grafikpracht sowie Anforderungen, die eigentlich kein aktuelles Spiel stellt. Denn nur so findest du auch noch unter den total überdimensionierten Teilen, jenes, dass noch mal ein bisschen schneller ist, als die anderen 

Ich bitte nun jedoch wirklich alle weiteren Diskussionen in diesen Thread zu verlagern. Hier ist nicht zum Labern, sondern zum Pos(t)en!


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Damit's hier auch mal wieder einen Bench gibt: 
Habe die Tage mal einen kleinern Vergleichsbench gemacht um zu sehen, wie stark die Leistung meines SF-SSD eingebrochen ist. Wie ich finde unwesentlich!

Alte Werte links, aktuelle rechts - unten SSD-Life Screen von heute, damit man sieht, dass das SSD auch genutzt wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benji2k9 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hallo zusammen, wollte auch mal meinen aktuellen Bench posten 

638 | benji2k9 | Crucial C300  | 128GB | i5 2500K @4,3  | P67A-UD4-B3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

eingefügt...


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

löschen


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

leute leute, das hier rutscht immer mehr in ne Laber thread ecke ab! *Hier werden NUR AS SSD Ergebnisse gepostet*. Für alles andere gibts ja noch meinen anderen Thread.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

nagut dann poste ich auch mal meine ergebnisse.

603 | djviper| OCZ Vertex 3 MI  | 120GB | i5 2500K | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ich weiss nicht ob das gut ist da es meine erste SSD und nur SatatII wegen nem 700er chipsatz ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




413 | Areos | Crucial C4  | 64GB | PhenomII BE @3,4  | Gigabyte 770(TA-UD3) SB710


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Kann dich beruhigen, dafür das sie an der alten SB 710 rennt sind das normale bis gute werte.  
Update eingefügt...


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Dann will ich mich mit meiner frisch gebenchten V3 auch mal wieder verewigen 

539 | mojoxy | OCZ Vertex 3| 120 GB | I7-2600K @ 5100 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

das einzigste was mich grad vom hocker haut....deine 5ghz + lol


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Es sind 5,1 GHz, um die 100 MHz habe ich lange gekämpft ^^ Hehe die sind aber auch wirklich nur zum benchen! Und mehr geht auch auf keinen Fall. Nicht weil ich mich nicht traue, oder die Temps zu hoch sind, sondern, weil die CPU einfach nicht mit mehr starten will ^^


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich hab noch was für's "Kuriositätenkabinett": Ich konnte es mir  natürlich nicht nehmen lassen und habe gestern auch flott ein RAID0 aus  meiner alten Vertex 2 und der neuen Vertex 3 gebildet. Leider sind die  Benches nicht ganz so überwältigend, denn zum einen bremst die V2  natürlich die V3 aus, zum anderen denke ich ist mein crappy  Raidcontroller auch nicht ganz unschuldig, aber Spaß hat's trotzdem  gemacht 
Dürfte das schnellste SF-SSD-Raid in dieser Tabelle sein?


 1022 | mojoxy | RAID0 - OCZ Vertex 2 + 3| 2 x 120GB | I7-2600K @ 5100 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

lol was für ne mischung^^ aber ich werde es selbstverständlich einfügen. dacht zuert sei wieder so eine bug messung bis ich dann deinen text gelesen hab


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

War ja klar, dass du erst mal nur die Bilder betrachtest


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Es sind 5,1 GHz, um die 100 MHz habe ich lange gekämpft ^^ Hehe die sind aber auch wirklich nur zum benchen! Und mehr geht auch auf keinen Fall. Nicht weil ich mich nicht traue, oder die Temps zu hoch sind, sondern, weil die CPU einfach nicht mit mehr starten will ^^


 
dann dreh den BLCK höher. 103 bis 105 sollte eigl jedes board/cpu mitmachen.
meiner macht 5780 MHz mit. evlt mache ich auch mal nen bench damit.
aber jetzt gibts erstmal einen bei stock frequency:

687 | Vaykir | Crucial C300| 256 GB | I7-2600K @ 3400 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

550 | caduzzz | crucial m4 64gb | i7 2600 | intel p67


----------



## roheed (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

na da scheint einer nicht zu wissen wie man --- > | < --- das Zeichen macht 

Aber ich kläre dich gerne auf. einfach "Alt gr" und dann diese taste hier drücken "<|>" ist normal direkt zwischen Shift und Y
Das Zeichen ist nicht frei von mir gewählt, sondern braucht man um eine Tabelle erstellen zu können.


mfg Roheed


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich wäre Übrigends für 3 listen:


gesamt
ssd raidverbände
single ssd

und ne einfärbung nach AMD und Intel Chippies.


PS: P67 is GOIL!


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Cool wäre es auch die einzelnen Beiträge zu den Benches zu verlinken, oder gibt das die Tabelle nicht her? So könnte man immer recht schnell die einzelnen Werte vergleiche


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hab gerade nen 703 gemacht. poste ich aber net, weil irgendwie buggy war. 234MB/s im 4k64thrd packt die C300 eigl nicht


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Lesen oder Schreiben?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Schreiben.
Aber zieh dir mal den Fake-Shot rein. Damit bin ich Spitzenreiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Aha lol, das kann doch vorne und hinten nicht stimmen! Ich glaube AS SSD taugt nicht mehr so recht für die C300, als Vergleichsbenchmark


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Jo, konnte das Problem auf reproduzieren. Ist defintiv nen bug. Sieht fast so aus, als wenn das Programm teile in den Ram cached. Da tauchen teilweise werte von 15.000MB/s auf.
Hier aber mal nen richtiges Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme einfach net über die 700 Punkte


----------



## roheed (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



> Ich wäre Übrigends für 3 listen:
> 
> 
> gesamt
> ...



kannst gerne machen, kriegst sogar den quellcode der bisherigen liste. 
Also mit anderen Worten, hab ich keine zeit mich drum zu kümmern und vieles, glaubs mir seeeeeehhhrrr vieles geht mit diesen dumpfbacken tabellen hier einfach nicht. Leider.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Update mal meine Score bitte. nur score ändern und anstatt 3,4ghz auf 4,5 packen


----------



## roheed (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

... und dann noch zu faul das ganze in eine zeile zu packen das ich nur noch copy paste machen muß^^ 
Aber weil du es bist und wir uns schon lange kennen werde ich diese arbeit für dich übernehmen


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hrhr kein plan wie so ne liste funzt. dachte geht schneller wenn du einfach die beiden werte ändernst.


----------



## roheed (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

wenn ich morgen besonderst viel langeweile haben sollte, überleg ich mir mal ne lösung für eure vorschläge  mir schwiert da schon was vorm inneren auge


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ach ja morgen frei... glaube ich werde mal wieder etwas benchen 
SSD ist ja am Limit.


----------



## roheed (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

also ich mal die Raid Configs separat aufgeführt. Ich wollte das ganze eigentlich im Excel aufbereiten aber die liste ist mittlerweile so lang, das ich nicht ohne weiteres nen Screenshot machen kann und diesen dann wieder hochladen. somit schade aber der Aufwand/Nutzen Faktor steigt nur unnötig in die Höhe mit weiteren "Spielereien".

mfg


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Wieso sind die c300 Modell hier schneller als die m4? Irgendetwas passt da doch nicht oder?


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Kein Laberthread hier! ==> Hier ist deine Frage richtig


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

598 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | X6 1055T @ 3,440GHz | 870 SB850


----------



## roheed (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Legende für die Startseite:

Score Blau = Intel Plattform
Score Rot = ATi/AMD

jaja ich weiß AMD ist (bzw. war) eigentlich grün aber ich würde fast behaupten, dass rot verbindet man es eher mit AMD/ATI^^


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

So ich mal wieder. Wieder schön mit 5100 MHz Bech 

688 | mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I7-2600K @ 5100 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

610 | Headcrash | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i5-2500K@3,3Ghz | Intel P67

Edit: Sowas beklopptes wie hier mitn Bilder einfügen habe ich auch noch nciht erlebt.

Edit2: Hatte ja nen IMG Tag gesetzt nur der hat IMG immer in URL umgewandelt. 
Naja, egal du hast es ja jetzt eingetragen!


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@ headcrash

bitte beachten 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich hätte dann mal gerne Platz 1 wieder. Vielen Dank 

734 | Vaykir | Crucial C300 | 256GB | i7 2600K@4,6GHz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: bei den 4k werten geht mir echt einer ab 
und nein, das ist kein bug.


----------



## roheed (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hehe war ein hartes stück arbeit aber vaykir hat seinen verdienten ersten platz zurück erobert  glückwunsch


----------



## juergen28 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@ vaykir

Nichts für ungut. 

738 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256GB |X6 1090T | AMD 890FX  SB850


----------



## roheed (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ich sehe grad vaykir sein gesicht vor mir....NEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN....mein schaaaaaaaaaaaaatz..................  

hehe hier gehts ja wirklich schlag auf schlag zu an der spitze. glückwunsch @ jürgen zum verteidigen deiner Spitzenposition


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

kann mir einer erklären was der eine "besser" hat als der andere


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



> Nichts für ungut.



Is irgendwas? 

742 | Vaykir | Crucial C300 | 256GB | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ich weiß nicht ob das voreile bringt, aber warum messt ihr einmal alles und dann nochmal nur einen einzelnen punkt ? 

@vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

weil teilweise einzelne punkte schlcht sind. dann messen wir den nochmal und falls die werte besser sind als vorher geht auch die gesamtpunktzahl hoch.

hatte z.b. im ersten durhcgang nur 95mb/s schreiben, im zweiten warens direkt dann die 102.
wobei die 4,9GHz natürlich auch ihren teil dazu beigetragen haben.

vllt werde ich mal einen mit 5,7 GHz machen, dafür muss aber erst wieder die Kokü rein


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

update

629 | djviper| OCZ Vertex 3 MI  | 120GB | i5 2500K @Stock| Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@ vaykir

Ich  vor deiner C300 und deinem System. 

Aber  mein Ergebnis mit einem Rechner im Standardtakt ist auch nicht schlecht oder???


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



juergen28 schrieb:


> @ vaykir
> 
> Ich  vor deiner C300 und deinem System.
> 
> Aber  mein Ergebnis mit einem Rechner im Standardtakt ist auch nicht schlecht oder???



Den AS kannst du eh vergessen , wer hat denn bitte schön einen 64 kern (oder Thread) CPU


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



juergen28 schrieb:


> @ vaykir
> 
> Ich  vor deiner C300 und deinem System.
> 
> Aber  mein Ergebnis mit einem Rechner im Standardtakt ist auch nicht schlecht oder???


 
auf jeden fall!


@ psychoqueen
ähm der benchmark stellt 64 anfragen an die cpu.... und die braucht dafür keine 64 thread cpu. die cpus kann mehrere tausende dieser anfragen gleichzeitig bearbeiten.


----------



## Verox (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ey vaykir langt dein NT überhaupt noch ? ^^800 W werden langsam bisschen wenig


----------



## juergen28 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Verox schrieb:


> ey vaykir langt dein NT überhaupt noch ? ^^800 W werden langsam bisschen wenig



Beim benchen strampelt er heftig auf seinem Ergometer.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

545 | fctriesel | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | X6 1090T |  870 SB850


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Verox schrieb:


> ey vaykir langt dein NT überhaupt noch ? ^^800 W werden langsam bisschen wenig


 
Die reichen locka!


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juni 2011)

*473 | CoXxOnE | Crucial C300 | 64GB | Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz | p45  ICH10R

is das Ok für die Platte? hängt an nem Sata2 port (board P5Q Pro)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @ psychoqueen
> ähm der benchmark stellt 64 anfragen an die cpu.... und die braucht dafür keine 64 thread cpu. die cpus kann mehrere tausende dieser anfragen gleichzeitig bearbeiten.



Nö , mein ich mal, 4k wird auf 64 Prozessorthreads verteilt 
in der Praxis also 100% Ar***los (um das mal deutlich zu sagen)


----------



## roheed (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@psycho

schau mal in deinen taskmanager, da wirst du geschockt sein, das dein windows mit über 800 threads am werkeln ist! Im 4k-64 thread geht es ja auch nur darum zu testen, ob AHCI und der NCQ befehl greift. es werden 64 anfragen in der CPU gesammelt und dann auf einen schlag an die SSD geschickt inkl. dem NCQ befehlt. Die SSD entscheidet dann selber wie sie was abarbeitet! Den NCQ befehl gab es schon zu HDD zeiten, nur da hat er nicht so kraß gewirkt wie bei den SSD. Eins ist klar, im alltag kriegst keine 64 anfragen hin, weil die ssd schneller ist als die CPU anfragen stellen kann aber um das mögliche zu zeigen ist der test schon ganz net. 

weitere info zum NCQ befehl : Native Command Queuing


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @psycho
> 
> schau mal in deinen taskmanager, da wirst du geschockt sein, das dein windows mit über 800 threads am werkeln ist! Im 4k-64 thread geht es ja auch nur darum zu testen, ob AHCI und der NCQ befehl greift. es werden 64 anfragen in der CPU gesammelt und dann auf einen schlag an die SSD geschickt inkl. dem NCQ befehlt. Die SSD entscheidet dann selber wie sie was abarbeitet! Den NCQ befehl gab es schon zu HDD zeiten, nur da hat er nicht so kraß gewirkt wie bei den SSD. Eins ist klar, im alltag kriegst keine 64 anfragen hin, weil die ssd schneller ist als die CPU anfragen stellen kann aber um das mögliche zu zeigen ist der test schon ganz net.
> 
> weitere info zum NCQ befehl : Native Command Queuing



Aso ok , alles klar ...


----------



## roheed (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Und bitte bitte bremst euch hier wieder ein bisschen mit dem Posten von *nicht *AS SSD Screens  Ist in letzter zeit echt ein bisschen aus dem Ruder gelofen mit dem (fast) OT spam. Mich mit einbegriffen


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Gesagt Getan:

530/Seba1973/ Crucial M4/64 GB/i5 2500k/P67 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## roheed (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@seba
bitte mal diesen post reinschnuppern  habs jetzt aber direkt für dich gemacht. [  |  ]

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nked-ssd-highscore-thread-18.html#post3114232


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ups...sorry....und danke....


----------



## htcerox (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

665| McMonday |Crucial RealSSD M4|128 GB|X6 1090T|AMD 870 / AMD SB850|


----------



## fctriesel (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

*Update!*
Neuer Wert wegen neuem Treiber:

628 | fctriesel | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | X6 1090T |  870 SB850                         




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

741 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256GB |X6 1090T | AMD 890FX  SB850


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Selbst wenn, ich hab noch jede Menge Luft nach oben


----------



## juergen28 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, ich hab noch jede Menge Luft nach oben



Mach doch, mach doch......


----------



## Privatier (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Fehler


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Privatier schrieb:


> 763 Privatier OCZ Revodrive X2 [RAID0] 4 x 25 GB i7 920@3,8 GHz X58 ICH10R
> 
> 
> Bild: revox2wmio.png - abload.de



Die "|" fehlen und du hast das Bild falsch hochgeladen.
Bitte im Forum einbinden und nicht extern.


----------



## roheed (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@juergen und Vaykir

habt ihr zwei es dann bald ?  
EDIT:::OH ich seh grad, reihenfolge hat sich nicht geändert ^^ dann nichts für ungut. außer euer OT spam 

@Privatier 

Bitte dieses hier mal anschaun
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nked-ssd-highscore-thread-18.html#post3114232

und dann das hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Btw, ohne Screenshot hochgeladen im Forum auch kein eintrag, sry


----------



## Privatier (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@roheed,

danke für die sicherlich gut gemeinte Hilfestellung.

Der Zwang, Screenshots oder Bilder auf dem PCGH-Server hosten zu müssen und die umständliche
Handhabe ist aus meiner Erfahrung in etlichen anderen Foren nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß und mir die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

umständlich?
also ich hab noch nirgends (!) eine so einfache handhabung von bilder im forum gesehen wie hier.

einfach in die anhänge packen und auf "an cursorposition einfügen drücken" - fertig. du kannst sogar ältere bilder anzeigen, ohne erst ereut die url dafür suchen zu müssen.
weis echt net was daran kompliziert sein soll...


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

jo sind ca. vier klicks bis ein bild hochgeladen ist  also mir ist es wurst. etwas umständlich anfangs ja, aber soooo übertrieben schwer dann auch beim besten willen nicht. drei mal deinen post zu ändern hat sicher länger gedauert als das bild normal hochzuladen  

naja wir wollen hier auch nicht weiter auf dir rumhacken. es ist jedem überlassen welchen aufwand er betreiben möchte oder auch nicht. mfg


----------



## csms (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Meine Neue!
533|csms|Crucial C300|128 GB|X6 1090@3,2 Ghz|NF 980a SLI


----------



## csms (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Nichts!gemacht..keinerlei Erklärung!
558|csms|crucial C300|128 GB|X6 1090@3,2Ghz|NF 980a SLI


----------



## csms (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Nach neuem MB
627|csms|Crucial C300|128 GB|X6 1090@3,2Ghz|AMD970 SB950


----------



## sepei (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

So eine SSD hätte ich gerne


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

kein problem. die kann sich jeder selber bauen - ist nämlich ne ramdisk 
einfach mal googeln.


----------



## sepei (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

mir schon klar screens stammen auch von mir nur wär mal interessant wie ein os auf einer ramdisk wirkt bzw auch interessant ob ich mit 6 Speicherriegel eine bessere Performance bekomme als z.b mit 2.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



sepei schrieb:


> nur wär mal interessant wie ein os auf einer ramdisk wirkt


Ähm gar nicht. Wie soll das auch funktionieren?


----------



## roheed (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

lol 32 000 punkte...das da as ssd nicht explodiert bei ist  aber geiles system mit 24gb+^^


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ähm gar nicht. Wie soll das auch funktionieren?


 
das war wohl ne rethorische frage. glaube er weis selber, dass man auf ram kein os installieren kann.

Mal davon abgesehen haben aktuelle prozessoren schon probleme die anfragen der ssd richtig zu stellen, von daher ist ne ramdisk "theoretisch" nicht schneller


----------



## sepei (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ähm gar nicht. Wie soll das auch funktionieren?


 
Warum auch nicht? Ramdisk müsste nur schon beim booten zu Verfügung stehen mir ist klar das bei einen Neustart die Daten des Rams verloren gehen. Aber man könnte vor dem Booten das OS auf die Ramdisk laden aber da ist dann leider der Knackpunkt --> das Booten würde ne halbe Ewigkeit Dauern. Trotzdem wär es mal interessant.
Edit:
Was mich auch interessieren würde was bei einer SSD limitiert? Ich meine Arbeitsspeicher haben zur SSD bis auf Bauform, Anwendungsgebiet und Controller keinen Unterschied aber man sieht was mit Flash Speichern möglich wäre. Lieg ich richtig das der Controller limitiert?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ich verlege das ganze mal in den Sammelthread von roheed.


----------



## csms (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Update.Wird immer schneller das gute Stück.
@Vaykir     Danke nochmals!
644|csms|Crucial C300|128 GB|X6 1090@3,2Ghz|AMD970 SB950


----------



## black020 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

219|black020|OCZ Agility3|60 gb|AMD Athlon ll Neo K 155|Acer Aspire ONE 721


----------



## Dynaletik (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Mehr oder minder auf gut Glück habe ich mir die Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB für 400€ gekauft und bin doch angenehm überrascht, dass sie mit den teureren Vertex 3 (max IO) Modellen ganz gut mithalten kann. 

*743 | Dynaletik | Mushkin Chronos Deluxe | 240 GB | Core i7-2720QM @ 2,20 GHz | Intel HM65 Express Chipset*


----------



## Dynaletik (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Und die gleiche SSD in meinem Desktop PC mit X58 Chipsatz (3 GBps):

*572 | Dynaletik | Mushkin Chronos Deluxe | 240 GB | Core i7-920 @ 3,20 GHz | x58 (ICH10R)*


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Dynaletik schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder auf gut Glück habe ich mir die Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB für 400€ gekauft und bin doch angenehm überrascht, dass sie mit den teureren Vertex 3 (max IO) Modellen ganz gut mithalten kann.
> 
> *743 | Dynaletik | Mushkin Chronos Deluxe | 240 GB | Core i7-2720QM @ 2,20 GHz | Intel HM65 Express Chipset*



Sahnige Score, und das in nem Laptop (btw, was ist das fürn läppi? ich brauch nämlich einen fürs studium).
die 4k64thrd schreiben score kommt mir zwar etwas hoch vor, aber lassen wa mal so stehen, weil den ersten platz verlierste am wochenende eh wieder


----------



## htcerox (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

676| McMonday |Crucial RealSSD M4|128 GB|X6 1090T|AMD 870 / AMD SB850|


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

morgen kommen von mir auch werte einer m4


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

irgendwie kommt mir meine vertex 2 ganz schön langsam vor wenn ich die werte mal so vergleiche 

226 | skyw8lk3r | OCZ Vertex 2 |60 GB | Q6600 (2.8Ghz) |Intel P45 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

liegt bei dir an der pci einstellung.
wenn dein system im ahci wäre, hättest du auch bessere werte


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

das heißt ich sollte auf achi umstellen und dann sollte das besser werden ?
kann ich ja ohne probleme nachträglich machen oder ?
soweit ich gelesen habe muss ich erst was in der registry einstellen und dann kann ich das im bios ändern ?!?!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Ja genau so geht das, siehe auch:



roheed schrieb:


> *Wie  Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*
> 
> Um AHCI  nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> ...


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

@Dynaletik

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum ... extra für den screen angemeldet? 
Glückwunsch zum ersten platz  echt ne krasse Leistung für nen laptop  ich denk auf dem desk limitiert zum einen der sata 2 bus und die Stromsparmechanismen der CPU.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @Dynaletik
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum ... extra für den screen angemeldet?
> Glückwunsch zum ersten platz  echt ne krasse Leistung für nen laptop  ich denk auf dem desk limitiert zum einen der sata 2 bus und die Stromsparmechanismen der CPU.


 
ja aber schau dir mal die 4k64thrd werte im schreiben an. exorbitant hoch. über 200 mb/s hab ich noch nirgends gesehen (zum mindest bei keinem ohne bug).


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hab kurz geschaut und bin spontan schon über mehrere gestolpert die mehr als 200 ,mb/s schafen. ich denke selbst deine sollte das schafen. also fangen wir bitte nicht wieder mit dieser diskusion an und wenn dann ohne mich weils kein sinn macht ^^ wir haben nur die werte weit über 300 mb/s in frage gestellt


EDIT::::

ups dachte du meinst den lese wert....naja wie auch immer ich diskutier nicht wieder rum


----------



## Dynaletik (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @Dynaletik
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum ... extra für den screen angemeldet?
> Glückwunsch zum ersten platz  echt ne krasse Leistung für nen laptop  ich denk auf dem desk limitiert zum einen der sata 2 bus und die Stromsparmechanismen der CPU.


 
Hey, ja ich lese PCGH zwar schon fast von Beginn an, aber bisher gabs nie nen Grund sich hier anzumelden, musste nur lesen. 
Der Laptop hat ja halt nen 6 GBps Port und er ist auch als Desktop Replacement gedacht.  Dank PCGH Test war das bei Schenker Notebooks mitm P501 ne sichere Sache.

Hatte die Platte auch mit Crystal Disk Mark getestet: Klick
Gefaket ist daran nichts, ich habe nur Windows 7 x64 SP1 installiert, die Platte während des Setups partitioniert, formatiert und nichts weiter optimiert.


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

tja wie gesagt, werte sind etwas hoch (gefühlt) aber was solls dann ist es halt so. und cdm zeigt ja das gleiche an. können jetzt nicht anfangen alles und jeden in frage zu stellen.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Mir kommt der Wert auch ein bisschen arg hoch vor. Hatte das schon öfter bei Laptops beobachtet. Keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass dort irgendwas cached. Bei nem Laptop kannste halt auch nicht viel ändern, deswegen wird das wohl noch länger ein Rätsle bleiben


----------



## Silverfang (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hab jetzt auch mal meine SSD gebencht.

656| Silverfang | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Core i7 2600k@stock | P67





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

roheed vielleicht solltest du den Post mal im Startpost verlinken


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Silverfang schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal meine SSD gebencht.
> 
> 656| Silverfang | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Core i7 2600k@stock | P67
> 
> ...



deaktivier mal LPM und bench nochmal.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

update nach einem secure erase:

666 | djviper| OCZ Vertex 3 MI  | 120GB | i5 2500K @Stock| Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> deaktivier mal LPM und bench nochmal.


 
soll das bei der aktuellen firmware nicht schon behoben sein?
sprich per firmware deaktiviert?!


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

stimmt, aber ich würds manuell trotzdem nochmal nachchecken.


----------



## roheed (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html
> 
> roheed vielleicht solltest du den Post mal im Startpost verlinken



Jo guter Tip, habs grad dezent auf der startseite eingepflegt  mein alter link zum Bilder upload passt ja nicht mehr zur neuen Forumsversion^^


----------



## neo3 (16. Juli 2011)

*Aw: -*

*juhu* endlich ist sie da 


522 | neo3 | Crucial M4 | 64GB | i7 920 @ 3,42 GHz | X58 ICH10R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom7 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hier die Werte der m4 am SataII:

592 | tom7 | Crucial M4 | 128GB | QX 9650 @ 4,33 GHz | X38 ICH9R


----------



## gigg0 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hallo,
danke für die Auflistung, habe aufgrund dieses Rankings zu der M4 gegriffen und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.


690 | gigg0| Crucial M4  | 128GB | i7 2600K Stock | Z68

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4236/ssdw.jpg


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



> danke für die Auflistung, habe aufgrund dieses Rankings zu der M4 gegriffen und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.


hehe, freut mich zu hören  Herzlich willkommen im Forum. Werte eingefügt.

mfg roheed


----------



## axxo (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Den Thread die ganze Zeit noch nicht gesehen:

*Punkte | User | SSD Typ | Größe | CPU+OC |Chipsatz + SB*

701 | Axxo | OCZ Vertex 3 MI | 120GB | i7 2600k @ 4.3Ghz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mir bald noch eine Max Iops holen für Raid0, dann werdens locker wieder 1200-1300 Punkte.


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hehe, also knappe 1400 punkte sollten schon drin sein damit du dir den ersten platz ergattern kannst  Aber ich bin gespannt auf dein Ergebnis im Vertex 3 Raid.


----------



## axxo (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Hab heute ne gebrauchte für Vertex3 Max Iops für 180 gesehen, falls der Typ auf 150 Euro runter geht werd ich zuschlagen, wenn nicht Anfang nächsten Monats eben erst halt ne neue aus dem Laden.


----------



## BluescreenX (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Grüß euch leute,

Bin über diesen threat zu euch gestossen und hab mir gleich 2 m4 128Gb geholt und bin sehr begeistert fürs erste 

Ist ein Raid 0 mit 128 Blockgröße


1038 | BluescreenX | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i7 2600k @ Stock | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab den Cpu-Z screen Hinzugefügt.
Sobald ich meinen Wasserkühler habe werde ich mal an der Taktschraube drehen mal schauen ob nicht der erste platz drinnen ist hehe 
mfg Blue


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ja das ja mal geil^^ zwei Neuzugänge an einem Tag.  willkommen im Forum BluescreenX.


----------



## BluescreenX (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

 ich bedanke mich recht herzlich!


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

ich habe zu danken  schön hin und wieder zu hören, dass der thread über den Tellerrand des Forums hinausreicht


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Beim Benchmarken der SSD auf jeden Fall die C-States abschalten und EIST aus, gibt noch mal paar Punkte mehr


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

jop um die letzten punkte aus der ssd zu quetschen bringt das allemal vorteile!


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Beim Benchmarken der SSD auf jeden Fall die C-States abschalten und EIST aus, gibt noch mal paar Punkte mehr


 
 Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

wie heißt des klump bei amd nochmal? cool & quiet?^^


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> wie heißt des klump bei amd nochmal? cool & quiet?^^



Muuuhhhaaaa!


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Gibts das bei AMD auch ? Hätte nicht gedacht das es möglich ist, die Dinger zum Stromsparen noch langsamer laufen zu lassen als die eh schon sind


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Gibts das bei AMD auch ? Hätte nicht gedacht das es möglich ist, die Dinger zum Stromsparen noch langsamer laufen zu lassen als die eh schon sind


 
Ja, ja, immer feste druff.


----------



## mojoxy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

LPM abschalten sollte eigentlich schon 98% des Leistungszuwachs ausmachen. EIST, C&Q, oder die C-States abschalten bringt nur noch minimalsten Gewinn.


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

LPM hab ich sogar noch angelassen. 

C-States abschalten brachte bei mir 51 Punkte unterschied, aber man muß ja bedenken das AS SSD sowieso von Mal zu Mal andere Ergebnisse bringt!


----------



## jhs (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

282 | jhs | OCZ Vertex 3  | 64 GB | i7-2600k @ 3,4 GHz | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

hast nicht du vor paar tagen nen thread offen wegen der schwachen v3?! 
fürs benchen würde ich mal die stromspardinge ausmachen und nochmal benchen. 400 punkte sollte selbst für die kleine V3 sein


----------



## thom_cat (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

so, hat was gedauert, aber die m4 ist jetzt auch am start bei mir.

keine neuinstallation, vom systemabbild wiederhergestellt.
mal sehen was ich irgendwann mal mit ner neuinstallation erreiche.

656 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Das ist ein echt guter Wert. Die M4 ist im moment echt die vernünftigste Lösung, die laufen soweit man weiß ohne die gängigen Probleme und die Werte stimmen auch


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Sie haben "kaum" Probleme (kurze Freeze Probleme hört man auch immer mal wieder) ^^ und günstig sind sie noch oben drein. Für mich z.Z. auch die beste wahl!


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Ranked SSD - Highscore - Thread*

Mich würden ja echt mal die Verkaufszahlen so interessieren, gerade jetzt nachdem soviele Leute mit den Sata3 Devices von OCZ und Corsair so viele Probleme hatten.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kannst dir ja mal die Startseite anschauen...anfangs warn die vertex 2 echt der Renner, jetzt werden es mehr und mehr Crucial SSD. Ist zwar nicht ganz aussage kräftig die Statistik aber zumindest ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja hier im Forum hab ich festgestellt das die meißten Crucial M4 haben, ist ja derzeit auch die logische Schlussfolgerung wenn man sich ausgiebig genug vor dem Kauf erkundigt, desweiteren ist da der Preis für das 128er Modell ja auch mit am günstigsten.


----------



## jhs (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> hast nicht du vor paar tagen nen thread offen wegen der schwachen v3?!
> fürs benchen würde ich mal die stromspardinge ausmachen und nochmal benchen.
> 400 punkte sollte selbst für die kleine V3 sein


Korrekt und bei dem Test war im Bios alles was es zu Stromsparfunktion gab, deaktivert
und  unter W7 war "Hochleistung" als Energiemodus ausgewählt.

Trotzdem kackt die SSD ab. Wollte dennoch die Werte/Benchmark hier kundtun für
andere.  Werde die SSD mit dem Erase-Tool plattemachen und mit die 120er m4 
zulegen. Wie gut das ich 14 Tage umtauschen kann.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Die kleine Vertex 3 ist echt ein FAIL!!! von OCZ. Platt machen, eine m4 zulegen und glücklich werden.


----------



## thom_cat (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

sag ja immer, dass die kleinen sandforce zu abgespeckt sind... wollen manche ja nix von wissen...


----------



## axxo (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja alle Sata3 unter 120gb von OCZ sind echt etwas schwacher, zurzeit lohnt sich eh das abwarten bis der Flash Storage Summit fertig ist, da werden bestimmt paar neue Technologien präsentiert und die Preise fallen weiter


----------



## jhs (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Die OCZ Vertex 3 64GB ist auf dem Rückweg und die "Crucial m4 128Gb" ist bestellt. 
Melde mcih wieder mit Benchmark/Screens etc


----------



## jhs (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

634 | jhs | Crucial m4  | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 3,4 GHz | Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3

Damit kann ich gut leben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja sieht schon etwas geiler aus  Fühlst man den punkte unterschied eigentlich auch ?!


----------



## smatter (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

779 | smatter | Crucial C300  | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | Asus P67 Sabertooth


----------



## mojoxy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich weiß nicht ob man hier wirklich zum ersten Platz gratulieren kann. Die 4k Werte sehen etwas arg hoch aus, im Vergleich zu den sequentiellen... Soll der Chef selbst entscheiden


----------



## axxo (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



smatter schrieb:


> 779 | smatter | Crucial C300  | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | Asus P67 Sabertooth


 
Für mich schaut das aus als würde da noch Fancy-Cache unterstützend mitlaufen, die Werte sind für eine Crucial C300 128gb wirklich sehr hoch!


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja ich denke auch das ich den nicht gelten lassen kann. Die 4k 64 read werte sind noch fast realistisch aber schreiben schaft die C300 leider keine 200 mb/s und mehr. hast du irgendwelche tool aktiv im hintergrund?@smatter


----------



## smatter (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@axxo..was soll da mitlaufen ???...kenne ich nicht, das Fancy-cache...!!!

.....das war kurz nach dem Aufspielen des Systemes, was soll daran nicht stimmen ?

Jetzt nach ungefähr 8 Monaten schaffe ich diese Werte nicht...da sind dann solche Werte gang und gebe...aber es geht ja um die Besten Werte, die man erreicht hat, oder `?

E:://

...oder war das damals ein Auslesefehler ?


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

genau um das geht es....wir unterstellen hier keinem mutwillig das er bescheißen will. ABer es ist schon öfters passiert, das es bei AS SSD zu auslesefehler kommt. Gerade bei den C300 modellen. Wir sind aber nicht dahinter gekommen woran das liegt. gab aber auch schon scores die richtung 1000 gingen und das sieht dann jeder blinde das was nicht stimmen kann.

In dem screen ist der 4k-64 wert auf einem normalen/Realistischeren wert.


----------



## smatter (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

axxo. naja, ohkai, dann nehm ich eben mein 2`ten Wert, und betrachte den ersten als Auslesefehler..

*634 | smatter | Crucial C300  | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | Asus P67 Sabertooth*


----------



## jhs (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Fühlst man den punkte unterschied eigentlich auch ?!


Mit der Vertex 3 64gb war schon merklich mehr Speed vorhanden, die Anwendungen starten deutlich schneller.
Aber mit de Curical m4 128gb fliegen die Progs nur noch, "klick und da", also quasi instant. 
Kann das garnicht richtig in Worte fassen. 

Hab den Win XP Mode installiert weil ich ab und mal Bock auf Anstoss 2 Gold(16bit Anwendung) habe und auch
das ist ein Genuss, fluppt einfach.

So richtiges Feeling kommt sicher mit einem anderen Game(Everquest2) was nach wie vor recht anspruchsvoll
in Sachen Hardware ist. Da erhoff ich mir extrem schnelle Zonenwechsel, wobei da vermutlich der Anmelde-
server die Bremse sein wird.


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@smatter
vielen dank für dein Verständnis. Habe deinen SCore eingefügt. Und wie du selber siehst, reiht sie sich in bester gesellschaft ein. Wirst ja selber sehen, eine 128 gb version kann nicht schneller sein als die 256 gb versionen. 

mfg Roheed


----------



## Schwager (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Habs nun auch mal getestet... nuja geht so?!


----------



## axxo (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



smatter schrieb:


> @axxo..was soll da mitlaufen ???...kenne ich nicht, das Fancy-cache...!!!
> 
> .....das war kurz nach dem Aufspielen des Systemes, was soll daran nicht stimmen ?
> 
> ...


 
Kurz nach Aufsetzen des Systems, ist gut möglich das deswegen die Werte noch ne Ecke Höher sind als nach ein paar Stunden Betrieb.


----------



## roheed (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@schwager 
willkommen im Forum 

Die CPU scheint im standby zu sein. Die ganzen stromsparfunktion ausmachen und dann nochmal benchen. außerdem scheint die SSD an einem zusatzcontroller zu rennen oder?


----------



## Schwager (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Jepp, hab sie im Moment an sata3-5 hängen! Muss ich heut abend mal umstöpseln...dürfte ja kein Problem sein; wegen den Stromsparfunktionen sollte ich nochmal nachsehen... 
Danke für die Tipps
Und auch Hallo euch allen !!!


----------



## smatter (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

denke ich auch, das das jetzt Realistischer ist...Danke euch..!!


----------



## roheed (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@schwager
Jo für die punkte sind die 4k werte wichtig. und die sind an nicht nativ eingebundenen Sata Controller schlechter als in chipsatz integrierte Controller. Also idr wird man an einem Sata 2 Controller mehr punkte erreichen als einem Marvel o.ä. SAta 3 chip


----------



## Schwager (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hallo Leute...
Hab jetzt die Platte an sata3-1 hängen, doch leider ist das Ergebnis fast das Selbe...hmmm
Macht mich jetzt doch ein wenig ratlos 
Bin für alles offen...
Grüsse, 
Der Schwager


----------



## roheed (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

du sollst es auch an einen Sata2 port hängen^^ welcher das bei dir ist kann ich leider aus der ferne nicht sagen


----------



## Schwager (16. August 2011)

Hey roheed,
So wies aussieht hab ich nur 6 SATA 3 Ports. So steht's auch in der mobo-Anleitung. Finde auch im BIOS nix mit SATA 2...
Naja, die SSD rennt ja trotzdem ganz fix, von daher...
Der Schwager


----------



## roheed (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Tatsache^^ Hab grad mal gegoogelt hat wirkich keine SAta 2 ports mehr auf deinem MB^^ Naja hätte eh nur paar Punkte beim benchen gebracht für den alltag macht es keinen unterschied 
Aso, wenn du in die liste aufgenommen werden willst musst deinen screenshot wie auf der startseite beschrieben aufpäppeln. 

mfg


----------



## Schwager (16. August 2011)

@roheed
Danke erstmal! Ich lass das jetzt so laufen und werd mal öfters vorbeischauen...
Ist nett hier. 
Bis denne


----------



## juergen28 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

742 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256 GB | Phenom II X6 1090T | FX890  SB850





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe, ich werde deinen hart erkämpften Punkt vorne updaten


----------



## thom_cat (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so, ein ganz klein wenig hab ich auch noch rausholen können 

681 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## juergen28 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wie ging noch mal der Spruch mit dem blinden Huhn? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Oh super... dann kann ich ja endlich meine 750er Score hochladen 
Dachte schon, du lässt mich hängen


----------



## roheed (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

...und erst heut morgen bin ich aufgestanden mit der Hoffnung das Jürgen wieder die ganze Nacht durchgebencht hat das ich was zu tun habe 
Auf gehts, ein punkt noch dann gehört der erste dir (allein)


----------



## juergen28 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Dich hängen lassen? Im Leben nicht.
Ich muss dir doch ab und zu Anreize zu Höchstleistungen geben.


----------



## roheed (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Vaykir, es wird zeit das du dir endlich die m4@ 256 gb zulegst und zeigst wem der erste platz gebührt


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich brauch gar keine m4 
Aber die wird schon noch kommen, keine Sorge.
Hab mir allerdings gestern erst nen Galaxy SII geholt.

Und jetzt viel Spaß beim 750er Score knacken. Ich leg mich so lange nach draußen 
(PS: hab noch 500MHz Luft nach oben  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

lol, ich dachte du machst nur spaß^^ Also gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wiedererlangen des ersten Platzes @ Vaykir


----------



## juergen28 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Glückwunsch Vaykir, der Erste der die 750er Marke geknackt hat.
Die  500 Mhz Luft nach oben wirst Du aber noch brauchen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Dann lass jucken, Kollege


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich brauch gar keine m4
> Aber die wird schon noch kommen, keine Sorge.
> Hab mir allerdings gestern erst nen Galaxy SII geholt.
> 
> ...




Hast du nicht noch vor kurzem als ich mir ein Smart Phone gegönnt hab rum geblögt du brauchst so was nicht??
Dann gleich ein GalaxyII, misst hätt ich auch gern ist mir aber zu teuer bis ich mehr Kohle hab reicht mir mein Samsung Wave!


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

joar kann sein, aber da stand auch noch nicht fest, dass ich bis nach aachen zum studieren gehe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hat Oma wieder bluten müssen, gelle!


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

oma? was wieso?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Mein ja nur weil du mal gesagt hattest das deine damalige sau teure Intel 6 Kern CPU von Oma finanziert wurde und sie sich aufgeregt hat wie teuer die CPU war!


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hä? wie kommsten auf das schmale brett  das finanziere ich alles selber, und zwar jeden cent. nix oma 
die ist nur fast aus allen wolken gefallen, als sie erfahren hat, dass so ein kleines ding so dermaßen teuer ist.


----------



## roheed (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jop da muß ich vaykir recht geben^^so oder so ähnlich waren seine worte schon damals. und das er auf dem trip ist sich ein galaxy II zu kaufen ist mir auch grad nichts neues.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hä? wie kommsten auf das schmale brett  das finanziere ich alles selber, und zwar jeden cent. nix oma
> die ist nur fast aus allen wolken gefallen, als sie erfahren hat, dass so ein kleines ding so dermaßen teuer ist.



Ah so alles klar, also nix Oma...........dann hast ein Paar Mädels an der Hand die für dich arbeiten oder, wenn du verstehst was ich meine, hehe


----------



## Vaykir (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja hab ich verstanden, aber is auch falsch.
Ich gehe ganz normal arbeiten, wie jeder normale mensch auch, der seine kröten irgendwie verdient.
is kein hexenwerk.


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wohooo

666 | dj*viper | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | I5-2500K | Intel Z68

meine andere ssd, die m4 64gb, hat mit der neuen fw unter as ssd den gleich score wie meine vertex 3 120gb MI

unglaublich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher hatte ich nen wert von grademal 530!


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ah, der erste mit der neuen firmware.

bleiben die daten beim flashen erhalten?


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jap, lief alles sauber und sehr schnell ab.

edit:
update: mit oc hab ich jetzt 723 punkte mit ner m4 64gb 

  723| dj*viper | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | I5-2500K @ 4.8 GHz | Intel Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hm, werde wohl trotzdem sicherheitshalber ne sicherung machen und dann auch mal flashen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Also bei mir ging das Update auch ohne Probleme meiner m4 64GB auf dem Lappi aber wenn wichtige Daten drauf sind würd ich es auch sichern, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## mojoxy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ups, ich übernehm dann mal. Sorry Vaykir. Du wirst doch jetzt nicht weinen, oder? 

826| mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I7-2600K @ 5000 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe, das ist mal ein geiler wert... datensicherung läuft schon


----------



## mojoxy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ach quak warum sichern? Der Windows Idle Betrieb hat eine höhere Chance auf Datenausfall, als ein Flash unter DOS


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

nene, nix gibt es... es eh mal wieder fällig


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ups, ich übernehm dann mal. Sorry Vaykir. Du wirst doch jetzt nicht weinen, oder?
> 
> 826| mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I7-2600K @ 5000 Mhz | Intel P67



du weisst, daß er auch ne crucial hat oder?!


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ist doch aber nur ne c300


----------



## mojoxy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Aber ne C300, die FW hat sich so gelesen als ob sie nur für die m4 und C400 wäre, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

oh ja stimmt, das hab ich überlesen vor lauter eifer 
das update ist nur für die C400 / M4


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

danke crucial...und ich soll jetzt entscheiden ob die werte noch ganz koscher/glaubhaft/listen tauglich sind?


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch zuerst. Aber was will man machen? Kannst ihnen ja schlecht vorwerfen, dass sie ihre FW auf AS SSD (und andere Benchmarks) optimiert hätten...

Im Normalgebrauch konnte ich jedoch noch keinen Unterschied feststellten!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja klar warum auch die 4k Werte sind ja eigentlich nicht gestiegen. Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat ne große 10GB Datei von einer SSD auf die andere zu verschieben, dann würde man sofort sehen ob Crucial geschummelt hat oder nicht.


----------



## juergen28 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Zitat aus Der Bench.de

Für diese kostenlose Leistungssteigerung hat Crucial mal wirklich ein  dickes Lob verdient! Zu beachten gilt es hier zusätzlich, diese  Leistungswerte werden nicht daduch erreicht, das Daten wie beim  Sandforce-Controller erst komprimiert werden müssen. Ein Einbruch beim  Schreiben findet ebenfalls nicht statt - die 128er schreibt immer mit  ca. 200 MB/s!	


Ist doch wohl nix mit schummeln. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> danke crucial...und ich soll jetzt entscheiden ob die werte noch ganz koscher/glaubhaft/listen tauglich sind?


 
naja, offizielles update... was soll da nicht glaubhaft sein?


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Man wird es ja sehen. Demnächst werden hier sicher noch ein paar mehr Benches der m4 009 (warum eigentlich nicht 007  ) kommen. Werde sicher nicht der einzige >800P Bench bleiben.

Ich konnte während dem Test auch keine "dubiosen" Leistungssprünge feststellen, die man bei Cachinggeschichten ja immer wieder sah (sowas wie kurzzeitig 4k-64 bei >1000MB/s). Denke also schon, dass da nicht gemogelt wird. Wohl eher Leistung gegen Haltbarkeit getauscht. Soll mir recht sein


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mal sehen ob ich nachher auch die 800 sehe...


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

naja jetzt ist es wohl mehr als offiziell^^Sie haben an der benchschraube gedreht. Nun gut, dann will ich nichts sagen und die scores gelten lassen. 


> "Neben der Verringerung der Bootdauer wurden auch Optimierungen  vorgenommen, die das Ergebnis mit PCMark Vantage verbessern sollen.  Inwieweit die Unterschiede bei realen Anwendungen spürbar sind, bleibt  abzuwarten."




Update für Crucials M4 bringt mehr Leistung - 26.08.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## heroe (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

660 | heroe | Crucial m4 | 64GB | Core-i5 2500K @ Stock | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> danke crucial...und ich soll jetzt entscheiden ob die werte noch ganz koscher/glaubhaft/listen tauglich sind?


 
wieso? passt doch. ledigleich seine seq lesewerte sind gestiegen, was durch das Fw update ja auch prophezeit wurde.


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so, dann auch mal meine werte nach dem update:

797 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ich glaube ich bin mal fix einkaufen


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

oh man, und das sind erst die 128er platten.
die 256er haben nochmal 100 punkte mehr


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hm, dachte immer bei der m4 ist die 256er etwas langsamer...


----------



## juergen28 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ich glaube ich bin mal fix einkaufen


 

Wenn ich Glück hab bekomme ich meine M4 morgen schon, wenn nicht, am Montag. Päckchen ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> hm, dachte immer bei der m4 ist die 256er etwas langsamer...


 Ne nicht zwingend. In machen Tests sind sie gleich auf, mal auch die 128GB etwas schneller, doch wenn man einen Durchschnitt bildet (was bei den meisten Benchmarks ja passiert), ist die 256GB doch die flottere.


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

rein von der theorie müsste die große schon schneller sein, weil die einfach mehr zellen hat, die schreiben können.
sieht man ja auch an den werten, dass die schreibwerte meiner c300 noch über euren der m4 liegen.


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> wieso? passt doch. ledigleich seine seq lesewerte sind gestiegen, was durch das Fw update ja auch prophezeit wurde.


jo ist ja auch mittlerweile geklärt^^ konnte ich heute nacht nicht so schnell entscheiden, aber nach einigem recherchieren heute morgen bin ich ja auch zu dem ergebniss gekommen das da mehr dahinter steckt als nur ein "Messfehler" wie schon zu oft hier erlebt. 

Ich denke auch das die 256gb m4 die 900 punkte knacken könnte. Wie vaykir schon sagte, allein schon wegen dem höheren Writespeed. Alle Updates eingefügt.


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> die schreibwerte meiner c300 noch über euren der m4 liegen.


 Das kann man leider nicht direkt vergleichen. Bei der m4 ist die Aufteilung etwas anders. Ich finde leider die Grafik nicht mehr, die das beschreibt, aber da konnte man das sehr gut sehen, warum die 128 mit der 256 teilweise so gut mithalten kann. Im AS SSD dürfte sie aber sicherliche (mit dem richtigen Untersatz) die 900 knacken 


Edit: Garfik doch noch gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist die Architektur der 128GB mit der 256GB recht identisch. Sie haben gleich viele Channel, Memory Packages, Dies per Package und Dies per Channel. Nur die Die Density ist bei der 256GB doppelt so groß


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

echt lustig euch zuzusehen wie erbittert ihr um den ersten platz kämpft  gefällt mir, nur weiter so 

Will auch endlich das die 900 punkte im Single SSD geknackt wird !
aso und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch an unseren alten Freund Mojo für seinen frisch ergatterten ersten Platz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Der König ist tot, es lebe der König!


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> der könig ist tot, es lebe der könig!


 +1 :d

Lol das : D Smiley geht nicht mehr, er macht nun immer ein "kleines d" daraus, selbst wenn man das Smiley Icon unter "Erweitert" direkt anklickt...


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

272 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 (FW 009)| 64 GB | X2 220 @ 2,8 GHz | FX890 SB 850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*auf ahci wären deine werte deutlich besser.
*


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> *auf ahci wären deine werte deutlich besser.*


Achja? Is nich war


----------



## thom_cat (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

naja, wenigstens im benchmark verschenkt er ja leistung


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jo Pinwand eintrag @PCGHGS wurde schon rausgehaun  mit dem score darf er nicht in die liste


----------



## thom_cat (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe, ne also das ist für ne m4 definitiv zu wenig ^^


----------



## thom_cat (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mini update:

die 800 sind geschafft 

800 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## heroe (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wenn ich 10 verschiedene Benches einliefere, komme ich dann auch 10 mal in die Liste?


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mit einer und der selben SSD?! naja mehr als fünf stück pro user sollten es dann nicht werden! Die liste ist jetzt schon recht lang geworden


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich würde auch sagen: Pro Hardware ein Eintrag (natürlich immer der höchste). Was hätten denn die anderen Einträge noch darin verloren? Eine Ausnahme könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen. Wenn es mal so eine krasse Änderung der Leistung auf Grund eines FW-Updates gibt, könnte es Sinn machen zwei Einträge bestehen zu lassen (einmal mit alter FW, einmal mit neuer), um die Vergleichbarkeit zu wahren


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jo so sehe ich das auch und habe es auch so gehandhabt^^ ist dir ja vlt schon auf der startseite aufgefallen  Pro SSD nur ein eintrag, es sei den der score ist durch ein FW update explodiert. wenn ich jeden score update reinklopfe hätte die liste ja schon mehr als die doppelte länge^^


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ich würde selbst alte einträge raushauen, wenns ne andere FW ist.
lediglich andere hardware würde ich lassen, z.b. intel/amd oder anderer prozessor.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

solange wir uns noch in der FW übergangsphase befinden werde ich so verfahren. betrifft ja nur die Crucial SSD. Sonst machen FW updates normal ja nur wenige punkte aus und nicht gleich 6 plätze^^


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ...mit dem score darf er nicht in die liste


 lol





update:

627 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 (FW 009)| 64 GB | X2 220 @ 2,8 GHz | FX890 SB 850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jop sieht schon besser aus  so nehm ich dich auch in die liest auf


----------



## gigg0 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hallo!
Habe auch bereits die neue FW auf 0009 aufgespielt und die Werte die jetzt erreicht werden, sind ja genial. Selbe Hardware wie vorher, nur der Score ist um knapp 150Punkte gestiegen.

827 | gigg0 | Crucial M4 @ FW 0009  | 128GB | i7 2600K Stock | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe, wir haben einen neuen ersten Platz  Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Aber die 256 m4 sind ja schon in den startlöchern, also nicht zu sehr an die frische luft da oben gewöhnen


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Buff das ging schnell...

Muss ich doch noch mal bisschen mehr Takt rauskitzeln


----------



## BluescreenX (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Grüß euch,

So hab auch mal das neue update aufgespielt und sag einfach nur YES i like nachdem meine wasserkühlung funktionstüchtig ist muss ich auch mal mehr als 4,7 Ghz raushollen hehe *G* Will ja den ersten platz haben im raid ranking hehe 

1355 | BluescreenX | 2xCrucial M4 @ FW 0009  | 2x128GB Raid 0 | i7 2600K@4,7Ghz | Z68


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoggie (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hey,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit schon hier mitgelesen und habe es heute mal geschafft mich anzumelden 

Ich habe ja ne Samsung SSD Serie 470 64Gb... Bin auch sehr zu frieden damit 

Ich hoffe doch die Werte stimmen soweit... nur eins habe ich und zwar wenn ich den Benchmark laufen lasse, bekomme ich diese meldung...

Bye Yoggie


----------



## thom_cat (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

an was für einem board hängt die samsung?


----------



## Namaker (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

970 | Namaker | OCZ RevoDrive X2 | 4·60 GB RAID 00 | AMD Phenom II X4 | 790GX; SB700
Ziemlich vollgemüllt, deswegen wahrscheinlich die niedrige 4K-Rate, muss mal wieder aufräumen


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@bluescreen
hehe, ja da musst noch paar mhz rauskitzeln wenn du die 3x Intel kombo vom ersten platz vertreiben willst 

Updates eingefügt....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> an was für einem board hängt die samsung?


 
Könnte wetten das es ein Notebook ist!


----------



## BluescreenX (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@*roheed *genial danke mal nebenbei für deine mühe mit diesen threat!!

und ja hab gestern mal 1-2 versuche gestartet muss jetzt mal alle unöntigen funktionen etc. ausschalten irgendwie läufts nicht so recht bei 5ghz hatte ich teilweiße wirklich merklich schlechtere ergebnisse superI etc. laufen zwar ohne probleme durch und der Aida Stresstest läuft auch stundenweiße ohne probleme.

Aber die besten ergbenisse bekomm ich derzeit bei 4,7Ghz (also Standart takt + turbo) am rande sei erwähnt das die werte bei 1,6ghz auch nur rund 200punkte schlechter sind... erhöhe den takt aber derzeit rein mit dem multi vieleicht versuch ich mal einen niederen multi und dafür mehr systemtakt...

weil ich diesen Praxis: Kann man mehr Platz und Performance aus einer SSD herausholen? : Optimierung von wertvollem SSD-Speicher beitrag heute gefunden habe was habt ihr so deaktiviert bzw. eingeschalten?

mfg

Blue


----------



## Yoggie (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Könnte wetten das es ein Notebook ist!



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen 
Sie hängt an einem M2N Sli Deluxe Board....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Was ein alter Chipsatzt, die 5** Serie besierte teilweise noch auf der älteren 4** Serie, man da wärs aber mal Zeit für ein Update.


----------



## Vaykir (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> hulkhardy1 hat "Gefällt mir" geklickt.



sind wa hier bei gesichtsbuch oder was?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> sind wa hier bei gesichtsbuch oder was?


 
Hulky hat ein neues Spielzeug entdeckt und das heißt "drück mich!", hehe


----------



## Yoggie (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ein alter Chipsatzt, die 5** Serie besierte teilweise noch auf der älteren 4** Serie, man da wärs aber mal Zeit für ein Update.


 
Wops okay... dann wird es wohl doch mal zeit für ein update....


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



BluescreenX schrieb:


> @*roheed *genial danke mal nebenbei für deine mühe mit diesen threat!!


 
Vielen dank fürs würdigen des Arbeitsaufwandes  Weißt ja, solange etwas wirklich spaß macht (meine mitarbeit für dieses Forum) macht man es ja gerne 

zum thema SSD tweak...das gehört in den anderen Thread. wir haben schon so etwas zu viel OT spam^^
Hab nur den V-RAm verschoben/manuell verkleinert und hibernate File ausgemacht. Den rest kann man sich eigentlich echt sparen. zum gleichen fazit kam ja THG auch


----------



## Esca (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Da ich durch das FW Update einen ordentlichen Push bekam, hab ich mich mal schnell angemeldet um ein bisschen zu prahlen 

1033 | Esca | Crucial M4 (0009) | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ Stock | Z68





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Möchte auch solche 800er Scores

732 | blackout24 | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128GB | Core i7 2600K @ Stock | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@esca
herzlich willkommen im Forum. Finde ich super das du dich extra dafür angemeldet hast 
Ich muss aber deine euphorie leider etwas bremsen. Sieht stark nach einem auslesefehler aus! Die 4k64 werte schaft keine m4 der welt. Bench es bitte nochmal und deaktiviere irgendwelche Caching tools falls vorhanden. Sry. Aber ich denke das ist im interesse aller. wenn andere bereit sind den score gelten zu lassen können wir nochmal darüber reden. ist aber mehrfach schon vorgefallen, nicht die erste bugy Messung.


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

der wert ist wirklich extrem weit weg von allen anderen werten.
mir scheint dort auch ein auslesefehler vorzuliegen.


----------



## Esca (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Caching tools hab ich eigentlich keine an, zumindest nicht wissentlich. Mir ist bei meiner M4 auch schon aufgefallen, dass sie bei den 4k Lese-Werten "deutlich" besser ist als ihre Geschwister. Was wären denn z.B. tools, die ich versehentlich anhaben könnte, die das Ergebnis verfälschen könnten ?
Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit ein anderes Tool zu nutzen, dass die Angaben bestätigen würde ??

Gruß Esca.


----------



## axxo (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Meine neue M4:

836 | Axxo | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128GB | Core i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz | Z68

Proof:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mist, knapp geschlagen... hab auch nochmal etwas gespielt 

829 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## axxo (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hier nochmal 840 Punkte beim zweiten Durchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd nachher noch mal mit 5Ghz benchen da sollten gute 870-900 drin sein


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## roheed (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Esca schrieb:


> Caching tools hab ich eigentlich keine an, zumindest nicht wissentlich. Mir ist bei meiner M4 auch schon aufgefallen, dass sie bei den 4k Lese-Werten "deutlich" besser ist als ihre Geschwister. Was wären denn z.B. tools, die ich versehentlich anhaben könnte, die das Ergebnis verfälschen könnten ?
> Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit ein anderes Tool zu nutzen, dass die Angaben bestätigen würde ??
> 
> Gruß Esca.


 

hmmm...probier mal CrystalDiskmark und oder test nochmal AS SSD tool. ist halt schade wenn es zu auslesefehler kommt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Meine neue M4:
> 
> 836 | Axxo | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128GB | Core i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz | Z68
> 
> ...



Haste dir jetzt doch ne m4 gekauft. Wie ist dein empfinden gegnüber der V3? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## axxo (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Der Händler hat die Stornierung nicht mehr rechtzeitig durchführen können, und da das Ding nun eh schon hier ist dachte ich ich benche es wenigstens mal ein bisschen, aber weiß noch nicht ob ich es behalte da ich dringend eine neue gute Grafikkarte brauche(mir wurde gestern mein Xbox Live gesperrt d.h. ich werde mir nie nie nie wieder Originalspiele holen bzw. auf Konsole spielen!) und die ja einiges an Geld kosten.

Spürbar schneller ist es jetzt nicht unbedingt Windows Start usw, benutze die aber auch erst seit ein paar Stunden.


----------



## roheed (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

aber zumindest hat sie dir den ersten platz verschaft  fürs erste halt, so wie das hier grad schlag auf schlag geht. hab aus insider quellen gehört, das gewisse leute schon die m4@ 256gn daheim haben^^man darf also gespannt sein


----------



## axxo (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich häng die M4 jetzt mal kurz in meinen Laptop denke ich werde die doch behalten für mein Arbeitsgerät, je nachdem wie sehr mir ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auf dem alten Laptop auffällt.


----------



## Esca (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

So, hab jetzt nochmal Crystal drüber laufen lassen und im Anschluss direkt nochmal AS SSD. Verstehe nicht, warum es bei mir diese "Auslese Fehler" gibt, und bei den anderen nicht... 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben, damit ich hier auch mal nen "ordentliches" Ergebnis posten kann, auch wenn ich mit meinem 1000er schon sehr zufrieden bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

In meinem Laptop mit Sata2 schafft die M4 525 Punkte, die ist also auch auf dem älteren Chipsatz echt das Beste was im Moment zu kaufen gibt was die Performance betrifft


----------



## thom_cat (31. August 2011)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> aber zumindest hat sie dir den ersten platz verschaft  fürs erste halt, so wie das hier grad schlag auf schlag geht. hab aus insider quellen gehört, das gewisse leute schon die m4@ 256gn daheim haben^^man darf also gespannt sein



Also die Benches die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe von der 256er waren durch die Bank langsamer als die 128er.
Denke daher nicht, dass es da einen neuen Spitzenwert gibt.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> aber zumindest hat sie dir den ersten platz verschaft


Ich dachte du akzeptierst nur Ergebnisse die auch im Forum ordentlich hochgeladen werden?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/97326-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Dann sollten sich auch "Stammuser" daran halten und nicht nur die Frischlinge! Sonst wirkt das hier nicht unparteiisch, sondern eher anarchistisch


----------



## roheed (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich dachte du akzeptierst nur Ergebnisse die auch im Forum ordentlich hochgeladen werden?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/97326-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
> 
> Dann sollten sich auch "Stammuser" daran halten und nicht nur die Frischlinge! Sonst wirkt das hier nicht unparteiisch, sondern eher anarchistisch


 

hö?! was ist dir über die leber geloffen?  hab ich schon mal ein Ergebnis nicht gelten lassen bloß weil der screen extern gelagert wurde?  kann mich grad spontan nicht dran erinnert. es kann aber durchaus sein das ich frischlingen einen hinweis gegeben habe. sonst bleibt mir nur zu sagen, sry wenn ich gestern "nacht" keine lust mehr auf solche diskusionen hatte wo der screen abgelegt ist. 

*Aber jetzt nochmal offiziell @axxo. Lade bitte die screenshots zukünftig direkt ins forum hoch. die anleitung zu wurde gepostet. Schon aufgrund der Gleichberechtigung. *

mfg Roheed

btw, hat jemand noch nen tip für den user mit 1000 punkte + ? weiß auch nicht was den fehler hervorruft....intels Bios SSD caching vlt vom z68 board?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-42.html#post3381120


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> hö?! was ist dir über die leber geloffen?  hab ich schon mal ein Ergebnis nicht gelten lassen bloß weil der screen extern gelagert wurde?  kann mich grad spontan nicht dran erinnert. es kann aber durchaus sein das ich frischlingen einen hinweis gegeben habe. sonst bleibt mir nur zu sagen, sry wenn ich gestern "nacht" keine lust mehr auf solche diskusionen hatte wo der screen abgelegt ist.


Ich muss Informatik lernen, noch Fragen?

Trotzdem weiße ich dich gerne noch einmal auf deine eigenen Regeln hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wir brauchen das Lehrer-Smily unbedingt nativ im Forum - als staatlich anerkannter Klugscheisser könnte ich das mehrmals am Tag gebrauchen...)



roheed schrieb:


> Btw, ohne Screenshot hochgeladen im Forum auch kein eintrag, sry


 
Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-23.html#post3148678


----------



## roheed (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

da ich selber staatlich geprüfter Klugscheißer bin kann ich nur sagen....ups da haste mich wohl erwischt  krass das du dich an so nen alten post von mir erinnerst^^ ich selber habs zumindest nicht mehr/bzw. nicht mehr dran gedacht im eifer des gefechts gestern^^


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Sich daran zu erinnern war nicht das Problem - das lag viel mehr darin, den passenden Post wieder zu finden


----------



## roheed (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe...und jetzt geh wieder lernen  
joke bei seite, hast mein beileid. habs ja selber lang durchgemacht 2010


----------



## Esca (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> btw, hat jemand noch nen tip für den user mit 1000 punkte + ? weiß auch nicht was den fehler hervorruft....intels Bios SSD caching vlt vom z68 board?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-42.html#post3381120


 
Nein, SSD-Caching ist natürlich aus. Auch wenn ich im Gegensatz zu den Meisten usern hier nicht den MS AHCI Treiber nutze, sondern den Intel RST. Aber dies alleine sollte diesen Auslesefehler nicht auslösen können, da ja auch ein Paar weniger den Intel RST genauso nutzen.

mfg

P.S. schade, dass ich so nicht in den Genuss komme einen Eintrag in der Hall of Fame zu bekommen


----------



## axxo (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich hab den Screen extra extern geladen weil er knapp 500Kb hat und ich mir denke das das bissle viel ist. nächstes mal mach ichs dann laut vorgabe ihr mädels 

Edit: Zu dem 1000er Score, das muss ein Auslesefehler sein allein schon weil der 2500k ja nur @ Stock läuft, da sollten die Werte sowieso etwas geringer ausfallen als bei jemanden der OC hat.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Mal was von der AMD-Fraktion^^:

809 | Softy | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128GB | Phenom II X4 965 @4,1Ghz | 870 / SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hundElungE (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



527 | hundElungE | Crucial M4 (0009) | 64 GB | Q6600@3,2 Ghz | P35 ICH9


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Mal was von der AMD-Fraktion^^:
> 
> 809 | Softy | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128GB | Phenom II X4 965 @4,1Ghz | 870 / SB850
> 
> ...


 
Gute 4K Werte! Wie kommt's das doch viele über 800 kommen bei gleichem System Schnittstelle Modell und Firmware?
Gute Produktionsmodell erwischt?


----------



## BluescreenX (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@blackout24

Also soweit ich das sehe ist der prozzesor takt entscheiden bzw was man eben leider nicht sieht der systemtakt bei den ersten 3 sieht man sehr schön den unterschied!
bei giggo lauft der prozz auf ref takt also 3,4 und bei nächsten z68 board auf 3,5Ghz, und dann kommt nach dazu das der ASS Benchmark selbst eine große streung hat und vor allem je öfert hindereinander in macht um so schlechter die ergebnisse soweit zumindestens meine erfahrung.

mfg
Blue


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Gute 4K Werte! Wie kommt's das doch viele über 800 kommen bei gleichem System Schnittstelle Modell und Firmware?



ich verstehe die frage nicht ganz^^ Crucial hat ja gesagt das sie die firmware dahin optimiert haben, dass mehr punkte beim benchen rauskommen. und da die 4k64 werte am meisten einfluss haben auf den score macht da paar mb schon mächtig was aus. die meisten die unter 800 punkte haben kommt eher davon das die CPU im idle ist und idr auch nicht OC wurden. Je mehr takt, desto mehr punkte hat die SSD. Ist bei meiner force auch nicht anders.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

623 | Sarge_70 | Crucial M4 (FW0009) | 128 GB | I7 920 @ 3930 Mhz | X58 ICH10R 

Die ist noch ganz frisch, lediglich alle Windoof7-Treiber und das SP1 wurden vorher aufgespielt.

Mfg


----------



## roheed (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

dein niedriger score im Verhältnis zu den anderen m4 ist auf deinen etwas angestaubten Sata Controller zurück zuführen...falls das indirekt deine frage war


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Weiss ich ja, das war mir von Anfang an bewusst. 

Die M4 ist in der Praxis auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück schneller als meine 2 Jahre alte Corsair P128, darum ging es mir vor allem. 

Auf die P128 kommen jetzt Spiele, Foto's und MP3-Dateien drauf. 

Mfg


----------



## roheed (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

sieht man schön das die alten ssd noch nicht so auf "parallel" arbeiten ausgelegt waren. Wird sich aber in der praxis/windows nicht so stark auswirken wie man es vlt zuerst vermuten würde.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Die M4 arbeitet im Windowsbetrieb etwas schneller als die "alte" P128, gewaltig kann man den Performancezuwachs natürlich nicht nennen. Das war vorher aber schon klar.


----------



## roheed (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ich finde es halt immer schwierig zwischen schnell, und sau schnell zu unterscheiden. Außerdem trifft ein gewisser plazebo effekt ein und nicht zuletzt ist ein frisch installiertes OS immer agiler als ein etwas älteres. Aber hab da selber keine persönlichen praktischen erfahrungen. bin der meinung, von HDD auf SSD umsteigen um jeden preis....von einer ssd generation auf eine andere generation umzusteigen wird keinen weiteren speed kick mehr bringen. zwischen 2, 3 generationion könnte man sicherlich nochmal ein kleiner schub verspüren.


----------



## thom_cat (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hm, haben alle ihr pulver verschossen? 

mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen 

836 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wir warten ja immer noch auf jürgen seine neue m4  auf geht's lass die katze entlich aus dem sack ^^


----------



## juergen28 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Gemach, gemach, ohne vaykir macht das im Moment keinen Spass.


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja der vaykir, der hat auch atm keine zeit für sowas.
bin im maschnenbaustudium gerade mathevorkurs machen. hab genug zu tun, dass ich den stoff in mein schädel bekomme.
sry, aber da müssta atm ohne mich weiter machen.

aber sei gewiss, dass ich wieder komme 
die neue cpu macht auch 5500 mht unter luft mit ^^

edit:
und bevor keiner die 900 killt, mache ich hier eh nix


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich werd die Woche sobald meine Grafikkarte eintrifft nochmal ein bisschen mit 5Ghz benchen, mal sehen ob ich meinen eigenen Score nicht noch toppen kann


----------



## juergen28 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@vaykir
Ich hab schon gedacht Du wärst die ganze Zeit über mit deinem neuen Smartphone beschäftigt.

@axxo
Dann sollte ich ja mit meiner M4 so langsam in die Gänge komme. Die setzt sonst noch Staub an.


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



juergen28 schrieb:


> @vaykir
> Ich hab schon gedacht Du wärst die ganze Zeit über mit deinem neuen Smartphone beschäftigt.


 
das auch, sau geiles teil halt!

aner die m4 kommt noch, keine panik.


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



juergen28 schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach, ohne vaykir macht das im Moment keinen Spass.



na wenn ich mir die liste anschaue, gilt es ja nicht ihn zu schlagen


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> na wenn ich mir die liste anschaue, gilt es ja nicht ihn zu schlagen


 
jaja, genieße deinen kleinen vorsprung


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

tue ich auch, aber bin auch gespannt


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Irgendwie fühle ich mich ja jetzt übersehen  aber wartets nur ab ich leg da nochmal nach


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

beeil dich... nicht, dass ich dich noch überhole 

*edit:*

zu spät, da ist es passiert 

841 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> beeil dich... nicht, dass ich dich noch überhole
> 
> *edit:*
> 
> ...



Auf wie viel hast die CPU übertaktet? Das bringt ja einige an Punkten!


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

meine cpu ist nicht übertaktet!
ich laste diese nur aus beim bench.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Dann mach das mal und schraub die CPU hoch das bringt noch einiges an Punkten.


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hey nicht noch Tips geben. Na dann wirds ja Zeit das ich nachlege, jetzt wo es wieder 10° weniger Raumtemperatur hat kann ich auch wieder ne Ecke höher takten


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ich werde es dann wohl mal testen müssen


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

also ab ca. 5200mhz bringt das nix mehr übrigends. hab ich shon getestet


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

bin mir eh nicht sicher inwiefern es überhaupt was bringt.

ich fahre @standard und der kollege axxo liegt bei 4500 und hat nicht mehr punkte...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Doch bringt auf jedenfalls noch was besonders im 4k Bereich merkst du das. Das macht bei meinem i5 2800MHz auf 3800MHz fast 10MB/s mehr aus!


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> bin mir eh nicht sicher inwiefern es überhaupt was bringt.
> 
> ich fahre @standard und der kollege axxo liegt bei 4500 und hat nicht mehr punkte...



Ja aber bei 3,8Ghz bekomme ich nur 750 Punkte statt 840 also macht das schon jede Menge....vielleicht solltest du mal @OC Benchen und schauen ob nicht noch mehr bei rum kommt.


----------



## mojoxy (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Leute bitte! Diskussionen sind im allgemeinen Thread zu halten. Hier sollten doch nur Benchmarks und vielleicht ein oder zwei Kommentare dazu rein, aber keine Diskussion wie viel mehr Takt wie viele Punkte in AS SSD bringt!

Also bitte hier entlag Herrschaften...


----------



## juergen28 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Benchmark mit meinem 08-15 Notebook

522 | juergen28 | Crucial C300 | 256 GB | Turion II P540 | 785GX  SB800


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Du hast ne c300 256GB SSD ins Lappi eingebaut?


----------



## juergen28 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Habe ich mal aus reiner Langeweile gemacht. Das Kind muss was zu spielen haben.
Der Performance-Gewinn ist enorm. Aber bei dem Lappi ist das eigentlich Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen, da ist die SSD fast teurer als der Rechner.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hast aber Glück das die SB800 drin ist mit der SB750 hättest ne ziemliche Niete gezogen!


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

immer noch ohne oc:

844 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67 						

werde mich die tage aber noch daran versuchen


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

723 | Nyuki | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67

Zieh gleich mit viper^^


----------



## blackout24 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> immer noch ohne oc:
> 
> 844 | thom_cat | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67
> 
> werde mich die tage aber noch daran versuchen



Meiner läuft nun auch mit 4200 Mhz das hat beim SSD Test vielleicht 10 Punkte mehr aus gemacht. 
Hatte in der zwischenzeit auch kaum was installiert/deinstalliert. Sollte also noch fast im selben Zustand gewesen sein.
Test immer direkt nach einem frischen Hochfahrvorgang.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nur als weiterer Tipp man kann noch ein paar Pünktchen raus holen wenn die SSD nicht als Systemlaufwerk arbeitet!


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

och ich hätte auch noch nen paar tweaks die gute 15-20 punkte bringen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Tja wir wollen dir dein Comeback nicht leicht machen, @Vaykir! Dafür ist die Freude um so größer falls du es doch schaffen solltest wieder erster zu werden.


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

nene erstmal net, ich warte noch etwas.
will auch mal anderen den ersten platz gönnen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Jaja schon klar ich weiß bescheid wofür bei einem Studenten die Kohle drauf geht!
Partys ohne Ende, heheh!


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

glaube da biste bei mir an der falschen adresse.


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab gerade noch 2 Benches mit der M4 gemacht @ 4,5Ghz , kam auf 839 und 842 Punkte. Das Problem ist ab nem 46er Multi will meine CPU deutlich mehr VCore deswegen muss ich da erst mal irgendwie das System stabil bekommen. 

Werd jetzt gleich noch in der selben Session die Vertex 3 MI benchen damit ich da mal einen direkten Vergleich unter exakt den selben Bedingungen habe.

edit: Die Vertex 3 MI schafft unter gleichen Vorraussetzungen wenigstens noch 623 Punkte (zum Vergleich: Die M4 schafft in meinem Laptop an einem Sata2 Port 525 Punkte in jedem Lauf (maximum unter Sata2), also sind das nur schäbige 98 Punkte mehr für die OCZ unter Sata3, finde ich recht interessant.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Leute bitte! Diskussionen sind im allgemeinen Thread zu halten. Hier sollten doch nur Benchmarks und vielleicht ein oder zwei Kommentare dazu rein, aber keine Diskussion wie viel mehr Takt wie viele Punkte in AS SSD bringt!
> 
> Also bitte hier entlag Herrschaften...


 
So sehe ich das auch! Ich weiß das Smalltalk Spaß macht (ich machs je selber gerne ) Aber in letzter zeit haben wir den thread doch recht stark zugespamt. Ich bitte euch ein weiteres mal, euch wieder ein bisschen zusammen zu reißen. 

@thom_Cat glückwusch zum ersten Platz.  Alle Post eingetragen und hoffe keinen zwischen dem ganzen Geplapper übersehen zu haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hast ja Glück wurde, auch von mir, wieder ein paar Posts gelöscht, hehe!
Besonders nach dem Post vom @mojoxy gings erst so richtig los, manchmal sind wir wie die kleine Kinder.


----------



## thom_cat (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> S
> @thom_Cat glückwusch zum ersten Platz.  Alle Post eingetragen und hoffe keinen zwischen dem ganzen Geplapper übersehen zu haben


 
danke schön 

mal sehen wie lange ich vorne bleibe...


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich geb mich offiziell geschlagen (vorerst), hab gerade noch mal unter 4,7Ghz gebencht und kam auf 842, und ich mag mir das Laufwerk ehrlich gesagt nicht zu Grunde benchen, gibt wichtigeres 

Dafür kann ich mich damit trösten das meine CPU 4,7Ghz bei ner VCore von 1.295v macht, glaube das ist ganz ok.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

grad mach ichs maul zu .... thx fürs weiterprabeln ^^

Ich zitiere mich kurz nochmal selber. Thema Spielregeln, Quelle Startseite 



> _Ladet als Beweis noch den AS SSD Screenshot in den Anhang ([How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1)  .Erlaubt ist alles, Single SSD, RAID0, Revodrive usw. An alle  Enthusiasten...die Leistung skaliert recht gut mit der CPU Leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und hier kann man nach Herzenslust diskutieren bis die Tastatur Qualmt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html

Aber dieser hier muss wieder Spam frei werden, bitte!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

766 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Crucial m4 FW0009 | 128 GB | i7 2600k @ 4 GHz | Z68


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Und gleich mal einer der vorderen Plätze gesichert.

@roheed könntest du bitte langsam ne Nummerierung in deine Liste einfügen würde die ganze Sache übersichtlicher machen und man findet einzelne SSD's einfach besser.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Mini-Update 

629 | Sarge_70 | Crucial M4 (FW 009) | 128GB | i7 920 @ 3930 MHz | X58/ICH10R

Immerhin kann ich mit der Sata 2.0-Gurke 2 Plätze gutmachen, hab die Auslagerungsdatei auf die andere SSD verfrachtet, und wieder etwas mehr Speicherplatz auf C:.

Mfg


----------



## generation (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hi,

280 | generation | OCZ-Vertex 3 | 120GB | i7 - 2600k  | Z68X

Nicht grad der "Hit" aber steh noch am Anfang meiner SSD Benutzung. Kann man was verbessern an der Geschwindigkeit?

Gruss, gEneraTion


----------



## axxo (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@generation: In Ahci Modus schalten(und die Registry auf AHCI umstellen) !! Im Moment hast du Werte die man mit ner normalen Sata3 Festplatte erreicht


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

Na ich mag bezweifeln, dass eine HDD (oder was verstehst du unter "normaler SATA 3 Platte") 20 MB/s in 4k schafft, aber klar ist auch, das die V3 zu größerem bestimmt ist 

Also AHCI einschalten!


----------



## generation (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hi,

nach Anleitung lesen, wie AHCI aktivieren unter installierem Win7 hier mal aktuell:

477 | generation | OCZ-Vertex 3 | 120GB | i7 - 2600k  | Z68X

Gruss und gn8t... gEneration

ps.: eventuell oben Post dann löschen oder so, wenn ich Editieren hätte sollen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Und installiere noch den Intel Treiber für dein Mainboard das bringt noch mal was an Geschwindigkeit, gegenüber dem MS Treiber, MSAHCI!


----------



## generation (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Morgen, 

danke für die Tips.
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht. Nach Treiberinstallation nun:

515 | generation | OCZ-Vertex 3 | 120GB | i7 - 2600k  | Z68X

Gruss, gEneraTion


----------



## Vaykir (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hab gestern nen direkt vergleich gemacht HDD - SSD im AS SSD benchmark.
nach 30min rumrüdeln im 4k hab ich den bench dann abgebrochen bei der hdd. die werte sind einfach unterirdisch 
0.5 bis 1.5 MB/s, im 64thrd teilweise noch weniger.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab mal mein Revo gebencht...:

956 | Da_Obst | Revodrive 3x2 | 4X240GB | I5 2500K  | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind eigenartige Werte, beim ATTO sieht das ganze viel Schöner aus... ^^


----------



## thom_cat (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja, wer schöne hohe zahlen will, sollte im atto bleiben


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*Updates Eingefügt!
* 


> @roheed könntest du bitte langsam ne Nummerierung in deine Liste  einfügen würde die ganze Sache übersichtlicher machen und man findet  einzelne SSD's einfach besser.


Das gibt die Tabelle leider nicht her, bzw. ich hab nicht rausgefunden wie man es automatisiert macht. Und jedes mal wenn sich was ändert von Hand durchnummerieren ist keine Option  falls jemand nen plan hat wie man es machen kann dann pls per PN/Pinnwand weiterhelfen  Danke

Ich denke eher, es wäre vlt Langsam sinnvoll die SSD in Hersteller/Typ zu unterteilen. Also quasi so wie es im CPU OC Thread gang und gebe ist. Und von mir aus noch eine Hersteller unabhängige Liste mit den Top5 SSD oder so.

*Sample :*


*Top5:*



1. | Krampf | aber | lustig
2. | erster | verlierer | 
3. | bla | bla |bla *Crucial m4:*



kajhsdf | khjasdf | lakjsd*Vertex 2:
*


kajhsdf|lajsh|jals


----------



## TBDQ (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

738|TBDQ|Crucial M4|128GB|I5 2500K @Stock|P67 SB

MFG TBDQ


----------



## GBoos (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

... und ich auch !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ähm ja genau gboos  wieder so ein ramdisk scherzkeks?


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hm was soll das sein? Für eine RAM Disk wäre es ein bisschen langsam


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

dem name zu urteilen soll es angeblich eine Revo sein aber die werte sind eh viel zu hoch. egal was es ist


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja wäre nett wenn GBoos sich noch einmal zu Wort melden würde, ansonsten wird es wohl beim schlechten Scherz bleiben.


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

müsst aber ein ramdrive sein! Mein DDR2 schaft auch nur um die 7gb/s sollte also hinkommen


----------



## axxo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ne 93GB Ramdisk wäre ein wenig groß.


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kann man doch sicher alles irgendwie faken. wie gesagt tendier eh richtung Revo. aber kein plan warum sie werte wie ein ramdrive aufweisen.


----------



## Vaykir (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

In dem mam mehrere Ramdrives einbaut?


----------



## Devil Dante (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab grad auch mal den AS Bench über meine m4 128GB laufen lassen, aber ich glaub da stimmt irgendwas nicht! Hab nur 323 Punkte!? Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Zeig dochmal nen Screenshot ... 
... und was fürn CPU, Board und Speicher nutzt du?


----------



## mojoxy (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Jetzt geht das hier wieder los... Erst vor vier Seiten wurde es angesprochen: Hier keine Diskussionen, diese sind hier zu führen!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...shooting-und-begriffserklaerung-new-post.html


----------



## Devil Dante (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so nochmal durchlaufen lassen, jetz warens zwar 337 was aber auch nicht den Unterschied macht!
- 2600K @ 4,5Ghz
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance
- AsRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@devil

Du hast AHCI im Bios nicht an! wie man das nachträglich umstellt steht in meinem anderen Thread auf der Startseite.


----------



## Devil Dante (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Oh, da bin ich wohl zu schnell übers BIOS des Boards geflogen ! Danke für den Tipp werd ich nachschauen und umstellen bin ich mir im klaren wies funktioniert!


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@devil
ja kommt da jetzt noch was oder war das rein eine frage von dir mit dem screen?^^


----------



## SESOFRED (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

So habe gerade mein Raid0 erstellt und das ist mein Ergebnis.

908 | SESOFRED |M4 Raid0 FW009| 2X 256 GB| Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | X48 ICH9R


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Da ich gegen thom_cat wohl einfach kein Land mehr sehe (MAAAAAN wie machst du das? Selbst ohne OC... und unsereiner reißt sich ein Bein aus... raff ich einfach nicht), habe ich mich mal meiner übrigen Hardware gewidmet und meine V2 mal wieder gebencht. Hab meinen vorherigen Benchmark dominiert (in jedem Wert mindestens genauso gut, oder besser).

491| mojoxy | OCZ Vertex 2 | 120 GB | I7-2600K @ 5100 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (22. September 2011)

Auf den Wert komme ich auch nicht mehr, aber bis auf 4-5 Punkte komme ich eigentlich immer ran.
Habe wohl eine gute erwischt


----------



## FreezerX (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

727 | FreezerX | Crucial m4_009 | 128GB | i5-2500K @ Standard |Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> So habe gerade mein Raid0 erstellt und das ist mein Ergebnis.
> 
> 908 | SESOFRED |M4 Raid0 FW009| 2X 256 GB| Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | X48 ICH9R


 
hmm, also das sieht mir verdächtig wenig aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nö die hängen am SATAII Controller das begrenzt das RAID etwas.


----------



## SESOFRED (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hmm, also das sieht mir verdächtig wenig aus.


 
Denke auch das das Ergebniss für sata2 gut ist.
Mal schauen was ende des jahres mit Sandy E geht


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*Warning!*

thom_cat's first place is in danger!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> *Warning!*
> 
> thom_cat's first place is in danger!



Öhm bin ich zu alt oder warum kapier ich den Gag nicht?


----------



## roheed (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Updates Eingefügt...

PS. Wird zeit die Liste nach Hersteller aufzusplitten ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Updates Eingefügt...
> 
> PS. Wird zeit die Liste nach Hersteller aufzusplitten ^^


 
Ranglisten brauchen ne Nummerierung!


----------



## roheed (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

tja deine "quelle" hat sich immer noch nicht die mühe gemacht mir zu antworten und da diese stupide Rangliste/Tabelle keine Nummerierung kann wird das wohl weiterhin ein Wunschgedanke von dir bleiben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> tja deine "quelle" hat sich immer noch nicht die mühe gemacht mir zu antworten und da diese stupide Rangliste/Tabelle keine Nummerierung kann wird das wohl weiterhin ein Wunschgedanke von dir bleiben


 
Ach ich bin recht hartnäckig!


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hast du nen Glück das es kein "gefällt mir nicht" Button gibt  zwei dinge wirst die nächsten jahre so schnell nicht erleben...1) das ich nach jedem update die "Nummerierungen" von hand neu durchmache und b) ich ne ssd in den schwachen subbook einbau


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm bin ich zu alt oder warum kapier ich den Gag nicht?


 
Ok, extra für dich Opi:

einer meiner sata 6gb/s anschlüsse wird ab dienstag kurzzeitig ne m4 befeuern.
reicht das als hinweis?


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

Dann mal los


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Ok, extra für dich Opi:
> 
> einer meiner sata 6gb/s anschlüsse wird ab dienstag kurzzeitig ne m4 befeuern.
> reicht das als hinweis?


 
Für den ersten Platz müsste es aber ne große m4 sein, wie zum Beispiel ne 512er oder die nimmst ne 128er und kennst noch ein paar Tricks???


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ne ist nur die 128er.
zu mehr konnte ich mein wg mitbewohner nicht überreden


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Bin echt gespannt ob jemand thom_cat wieder von seinem Thron verdrängen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt ob jemand thom_cat wieder von seinem Thron verdrängen kann



Aber auch nur wenn du ne Nummerierung einfügst denn woran sollte man sonst erkennen das @Vaykir auf Platz EINS ist?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hmm ansich ganz einfach...du gehst auf die startseite....scrollst schön hin das du möglichst viel siehst...dann nimmst nen edding zur Hand und schreibst dir zur Gedankenstütze zu jedem score eine Plazierung vorne hin auf deinen Monitor. Und wenn du das nächste mal wieder den thread besuchst mußt du nur wieder passend hinscrollen und siehe da, Hulk hat sein eigenes feines universelles Nummerierungssystem


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so jungs und mädels...ich habe keine kosten und mühen gescheut und die Startseite nochmals komplett überarbeitet. Ich hoffe es macht die Sache fürs erste wieder Übersichtlicher. 

@Hulk
Lass dich überraschen ....


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

daumen hoch 

schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

steckt auch mehr als drei stunden arbeit dahinter  Ich weiß nur noch nicht so recht, ob ich die einzelnen Hersteller "Spoilern" soll oder den Ganzen block...sieht ein wenig komisch aus... hmm oder die ersten 3 plätze und dann spoilern?! Glaub das probier ich gleich nochmal. Der Aufwand ist aber recht hoch die Tabelle zu "splitten" zwecks spoiler


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kannst du jetzt noch bitte für die plätze 1-3 folgende pokale einfügen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für plätze 4 und 5 ne medallie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Na du bist kein Dummer @roheed war ein super Kompromiss!

@Vaykir und jeweils ein Bonbon für den Rest, hehe!


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@vaykir 

hehe genau die dinger habe ich gesucht^^hab dann meine eigenen pokale eingefügt in form von zahlen mit "farbe"  Ich denke ich werde die Pokale noch reinbasteln. gefällt mir auch ganz gut. 
soooo jetzt ist aber feierabend, die sonne lacht mich an und möchte etwas zeit mit mir verbringen  Bis später jungs


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

also das mit den pokalen ist echt klasse 

was mir aber nicht so gut gefällt ist die aufteilung im spoiler.
hier solltest du nicht nach hersteller der ssd trennen sondern eher nach verwendetem controller!
sprich nicht für die vertex3 eine tabelle und dann die mushkin chronos unter sonstige. hier wäre es meiner meinung nach deutlich besser beide (und natürlich auch alle anderen) unter sandforce sf22xx zusammenzufassen.


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> also das mit den pokalen ist echt klasse
> 
> was mir aber nicht so gut gefällt ist die aufteilung im spoiler.
> hier solltest du nicht nach hersteller der ssd trennen sondern eher nach verwendetem controller!
> sprich nicht für die vertex3 eine tabelle und dann die mushkin chronos unter sonstige. hier wäre es meiner meinung nach deutlich besser beide (und natürlich auch alle anderen) unter sandforce sf22xx zusammenzufassen.



laptop sei dank sind die pokale jetzt auch drin  also wenn das jetzt nicht heiß aussieht dann weiß ich auch nicht 

Ich wollte zuerst die Unterteilung nach Controller machen, aber irgendwie wird mir dann der aufwand zu groß...grad bei den exotischen SSD wo ich nicht mal weis was da verbaut wurde...und ich denke vielen anderen geht es nicht anderst...soll heißen sie wissen gar nicht was ein sandforce 1200 controller ist, aber dafür recht gut das sie unter OCZ vertex 2 zb. schaun müssen. 

wie gesagt, die idee ist sehr gut, ob ich es nochmal umwerfe weis ich noch nicht (zwegs meinen oben genannten argumenten)


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen größeren aufwand wie jetzt auch.
und da wir hier ja nicht über seitenlange listen reden, werden selbst die leute, die keine ahnung haben ihre ssd auch schnell wiederfinden.
ausserdem wird es doch so viel einfacher zu vergleichen wie unterschiedliche hersteller mit dem gleichen controller abschneiden.

und was für exotische ssds meinst du?


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @vaykir
> 
> hehe genau die dinger habe ich gesucht^^hab dann meine eigenen pokale eingefügt in form von zahlen mit "farbe"  Ich denke ich werde die Pokale noch reinbasteln. gefällt mir auch ganz gut.
> soooo jetzt ist aber feierabend, die sonne lacht mich an und möchte etwas zeit mit mir verbringen  Bis später jungs


 
das sind die offiziellen pokale und medallien von hwbot.


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen größeren aufwand wie jetzt auch.



ja ich muss halt bei jeder mir nicht bekannter SSD nachschaun bzw. googeln was für ein controller verbaut ist. so ist es für mich einfacher...OCZ V2/3, Corsair, Crucial oder sonstiges. mal schaun, werde wohl schon noch nach Sandforce 12XX, Sandforce 2XXX und sonstiges zu unterteilen. ich weiß schon was du meinst.


----------



## SESOFRED (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hi,

Habe mal meine alte Intel X25-M G1 getestet

415| SESOFRED |X25-M G1| Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | X48 ICH9R


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Sag mal wie lange hast du dein "alte" SSD schon? Weil nur 415 Stunden erscheint mir ein bisschen wenig.


edit: Habs mit den Laufzeit Thread verwechselt.


----------



## SESOFRED (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sag mal wie lange hast du dein "alte" SSD schon? Weil nur 415 Stunden erscheint mir ein bisschen wenig.


Wie 415 Stunden wo sieht mann das denn?
415 Punkte
Habe die seit Anfang 09


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Oh weh, ich hab den Thread verwechselt sorry, heheh!
Bin vom PC auf den Lappi über gewechselt, weil am PC läuft Star Trek Day auf Pro7.


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe mal meine alte Intel X25-M G1 getestet
> 
> 415| SESOFRED |X25-M G1| Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | X48 ICH9R



die GB angabe fehlt  hab ich dann kurzer hand auf 80gb gesetzt. 

@all
ja was meint ihr...Sollen wir anstelle von OCZ/Corsair und Sonstiges nach Sandforce 1XXX, Sandforce 2XXX und Sonstiges unterteilen?! Crucial bleibt wie es ist


----------



## thom_cat (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ja ich muss halt bei jeder mir nicht bekannter SSD nachschaun bzw. googeln was für ein controller verbaut ist. so ist es für mich einfacher...OCZ V2/3, Corsair, Crucial oder sonstiges. mal schaun, werde wohl schon noch nach Sandforce 12XX, Sandforce 2XXX und sonstiges zu unterteilen. ich weiß schon was du meinst.


 
dabei kannst du gerne auf mich zukommen, ich würde dir natürlich behilflich sein.


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wie ihr mich kennt konnte ich es ja doch nicht lassen die einzelnen ssd nachzugooglen^^ glaub jetzt bin ich im klaren welche ssd welchen controller hat. bin jetzt grad noch dran die neuen "Überschriften" zu designen, der rest ist ja dann nur noch Fleißarbeit.


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Alter Verwalter! Da hat man mal Geburtstag und ist zwei Tage nicht online, schon geht das Gespamme hier wieder los 

Aber Holla die Waldfee: roheed was du aus diesem Thread gemacht hast!  Nicht schlecht. Die Tabellen gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut. Pokale und  Medaillen peppen das ganze optisch noch etwas auf!



Vaykir schrieb:


> *Warning!*
> 
> thom_cat's first place is in danger!


Wie er recht hat! Ich bin mal so frei und komme dir zuvor 

848| mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I7-2600K @ 5087 Mhz | Intel P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich zum Glück nur ca. sechs Stunden gekostet  Was man nich alles in Kauf nimmt


----------



## Vaykir (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Wird aber nur 48 Stunden halten 

Wobei die 112mb/s bei 4k schrieben schon abnormal geil sind.


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Was kannst du denn bieten?

Ich hab dann ja noch ein Trostpflaster:

1409 | mojoxy | 2 x m4 [RAID0] | 2 x 128GB | I7-2600K @ 5087 Mhz | Intel P67

1400 geknackt. Mal schauen wann der nächste Hunderter fällt. Wahrscheinlich 3 x m4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



Vaykir schrieb:


> Wobei die 112mb/s bei 4k schrieben schon abnormal geil sind.


Hatte einmal sogar nen 114er Wert. Leider waren da andere niedriger


----------



## thom_cat (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> 848| mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I7-2600K @ 5087 Mhz | Intel P67


 
glückwunsch von  mir


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

alter schwede, mojo führt jetzt schon in 4 Tabellen den ersten Platz  Dicken Glückwunsch von mir 

Btw, Startseite 3.0 ist online.  Tipps wie man den Bereich "sonstige" noch aufpeppen kann immer direkt an die redaktion pls


----------



## thom_cat (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ich hätte erstmal ein kleines update von mir für sonstiges:

424| thom_cat | Postville | 80 GB | I5-2500K @ standard | Intel P67


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Der Thread ist dir nun wirklich gut gelungen! Kann man hier im Forum "Stickies" voten? Hätte eine Empfehlung verdient 

Achja ich wäre nicht MOJO, wenn nicht bei jeder Benchsession auch an mein "Kuriositätenkabinett" denken würde. Hierunter fällt definitv dieser Score:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Raid auf sequentiellen Read optimiert. Den 1 GB/s Read konnte ich leider (noch) nicht knacken, aber daran gekratzt hat es schon ordentlich knapp


----------



## Da_Obst (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Von mir gibts ein Update:

984 | Da_Obst | Revodrive 3x2 | 4X64GB | I5 2500K  | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab ein klein wenig gecheatet 
Das Revo wanderte für diesen Test vom PCIe x4 in den PCIe x16 Slot... ^^

Was man vllt. noch erwähnen sollte: 
Der AS SSD Benchmark reizt SSD-Raids nicht voll aus, 
daher sind die Werte meist niedriger als in Wirklichkeit...


----------



## porgatorie (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

798 | porgatorie | OCZ RevoDrive3 | 240 GB | i7 980 @ 3,33 GHz | X58 ICH10R

Leider bootet die SSD nicht, wenn ich die SATA Controller im AHCI Modus laufen lasse.
Ob sich das allerdings auch auf die SSD performance niederschlägt bezweifle ich. (wird ja über PCIe angebunden)
Der geringe Benchwert ist denke ich auf die eher magere Leistung im 4k Modus zurückzuführen.
Erst ab 1024k dreht die SSD so richtig auf und kommt auf die vom Hersteller angegenen 1000 MB/s lesen und 900 MB/s schreiben.
Um das zu untermauern lege ich direkt noch ein Screen vom ATTO Benchmark hinterher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Keine Ahnung als was ihr diese SSD wertet (Single oder RAID) da es sich ja im Grunde um eine RAID-Karte mit MLC Speicher handelt, diese aber als Single Karte angeboten wird.
Übrigens gibt es nach wie vor kein TRIM für die Revodrive Karten. Laut OZC wird dies zwar von der Karte nicht aber vom OS unterstützt.
Die Mehrleistung soll aber sehr gering ausfallen.
Da die Liste im Startpost so schön nach Controller sortiert ist hier auch noch diese Angabe "SandForce SF-2281-Controller".


----------



## Da_Obst (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Trim wird zwar [OS-seitig] nicht unterstützt, aber Garbage Collection bietet auch ganz gute Dienste C:
Mit ATTO bei mir das selbe Spiel, ab 1024k gehts rund 

Werde jetzt dann aber vmtl. wieder das Revo und die Graka umsiedeln...


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@porgatorie
wir bzw ich habe mich dazu entschlossen die ganzen revo's unterm raid laufen zu lassen. Und wenn man fair ist, ist es auch nichts anderes als ein raid auf einer karte verbunden. 

...updates werden morgen eingeplegt. mfg


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*Wie versprochen:*

857 | Vaykir | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | i7 2600k @ 5,0 GHz | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Jo und wie versprochen gleich Platz EINS geholt, mein Glückwunsch war bestimmt nicht leicht sie bis an die Grenze zu treiben.


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Gratuliere! Irgendwie behalte ich meinen ersten Platz immer nur sehr kurz


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo und wie versprochen gleich Platz EINS geholt, mein Glückwunsch war bestimmt nicht leicht sie bis an die Grenze zu treiben.


 
also ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur eingebaut, auf 5ghz gestellt, einmal laufen lassen und den 64thrd 2 mal wiederholt. 
hat 5min gedauert.


----------



## thom_cat (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

auch von mir glückwunsch. top wert


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Roheed sollte mal langsam aktualisieren.

edit:
hupsa, hatta ja schon


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Roheed sollte mal langsam aktualisieren.
> 
> edit:
> hupsa, hatta ja schon


 
Jaja, ruhig Blut junger Samurai  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wieder eroberten 1. Platz 

@All
Sodele, Startseite V3.5 ist Online...
Lustig das sich die Bereiche die üblichen verdächtigen unter den Nagel gerissen habe^^ Mojo, Vaykir und Thom_cat...nur im SF 22XX bereich habt ihr noch einem nen ersten platz gegönnt


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> verdechtigen


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*

jaja Entschuldigung fürs zu faul zu sein um es zu ändern  extra für dich korrigiert!


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> nur im SF 22XX bereich habt ihr noch einem nen ersten platz gegönnt


Ja meine V3 hat ja leider recht schnell den Dienst quittiert. Und das ohne dass ich richtig nachgeholfen habe (in Form von Exzessiven benchen...)


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der Hall of Fame SSD Thread*

hmm..hab da mal wieder eine idee... ich könnte doch vaykir sein Post auf der startseite löschen lassen dann habe ich wieder drei post von mir am Stück...und im dritten das vom Spoiler einfügen. Hmm muss ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen  Echt doof wenn man sich zu wenig Post reserviert^^


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der SSD - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> nur im SF 22XX bereich habt ihr noch einem nen ersten platz gegönnt


Überheblich ausgedrückt könnte man auch sagen: Wir haben halt aufs richtige Pferd gesetzt 

Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle auch direkt wieder für den Spam hier entschuldigen und verdrücke mich


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

gelle, gar nicht so einfach sich zusammen zu reißen  Jo bin dann auch draußen sonst geht das hier noch Seitenweise weiter ^^


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ne aktuelle Sandforce gönnen


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ne aktuelle Sandforce gönnen



Das wird dir deinen ersten platz auch net wieder bringen ^^


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

na moment... erst hole ich mir den bei den sf 22xx und dann takte ich mal ein wenig


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> na moment... erst hole ich mir den bei den sf 22xx und dann takte ich mal ein wenig



Viel erfolg und gutes gelingen.


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

danke sehr... ist aber ne harte nuss


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Möchte auch mal meine zum besten geben, ist aber noch mit Firmware 0001 wird beim nächsten neu aufsetzen auf 0009 upgedated.

Menno 603 ist schon halbwegs low.

603|Schiassomat|Crucial M4|256GB|PIIX4 955 @ 4GHz|Fx890 SB850



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

Update geht doch ohne Datenverlust


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Ja so etwas in der Art hab ich auch schon mal wo gelesen, ich geh da aber lieber auf nummer sicher abgesehen davon wird mein Pc ja auch  einmal im Jahr neu Aufgesetzt und die 5 bis 6 monate  halt ich auch noch durch.

Und so langsam ist meine M4 dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so etwas in der Art hab ich auch schon mal wo gelesen, ich geh da aber lieber auf nummer sicher abgesehen davon wird mein Pc ja auch  einmal im Jahr neu Aufgesetzt und die 5 bis 6 monate  halt ich auch noch durch.
> 
> Und so langsam ist meine M4 dann auch wieder nicht.



Das argument ist doch quatsch.
Der flash geht ohne probleme. Die image von crucial auf ne cd brennen und rechner von cd booten. Vorher den controller noch auf ide stellen.
Den rest macht der flashvorgang dann von alleine.
Solange du nicht auf die glorreiche idee kommst den strom abzuschalten oder datenkabel zu ziehen, passiert da nix.
Hab ich mittlerweile schon paar mal gemacht.


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

Kenne auch keinen Fall wo es zum Datenverlust gekommen ist.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Jup. Die Crucial m4 flashen ist kein Hexenwerk  Außerdem ist auf der Download-Seite ein ausführliches How-to mit dabei


----------



## mojoxy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Bei Crucial ist das Problem ja nicht der Flashvorgang, sondern die CD-R


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bei Crucial ist das Problem ja nicht der Flashvorgang, sondern die CD-R



Bootfähiger USB-Stick FTW


----------



## mojoxy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Ja aber nicht ohne Umwege...

Edit: Genug des Spams. Ich verzieh mich wieder in den Spamthre... äh Allgemeinen Thread...


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bei Crucial ist das Problem ja nicht der Flashvorgang, sondern die CD-R



Willst du damit sagen dass ich zu Blöd bin ein Image auf eine CD zu Brennen?


----------



## roheed (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

nein nein, er meinte damit nur, das manche sowas wie cd-r gar nicht mehr besitzten ^^meine neigen sich auch dem ende hin zu...

btw, mit FW001 kommst mir nicht in die tabelle, ist ja ne schande für die m4 auf gehts, cd brennen flashen benschen uploaden glücklich sein


----------



## mojoxy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Nein, nein - so etwas würde ich mir niemals erlauben! Ich meinte viel mehr man muss erst mal eine CD-R besitzen. Ich selbst stand nämlich auch vor dem Problem


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

So jetzt mit Firmware 0009

666|Schiassomat|Crucial M4|256GB|PIIX4 955 @ 4GHz|Fx890 SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde aber 666 auch nicht wirklich viel, wie kommt ihr denn auf so hohe Werte mit einer SSD?
Hat warscheinlich was mit dem Controler auf meinem MoBo zu tun, muss aber erlich gestehen dass ich nicht weis welcher bei mir verbaut ist.

Hab da noch ein anderes Problem und zwar bekomme ich meine 64GB SSD wo Windows installiert ist nicht Geflasht.
Das prog. schreibt immer dass das Updaten nicht möglich war und darum das Laufwerk übersprungen wird.


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

joar deine 4k werte sind sehr niedrig.

könnte auch allgemein am system selber liegen.


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Was meinst du mit allgemein am system, ich meine ok es ist zwar ziemlich deutlich dass man mit nem 2600k CPU und MoBo mehr leistung hat im AS SSD Benchmark genau so wie bei allen anderen Benches, aber dass das so viel auswirkung auf den SSD Speed hat dachte ich nicht.

Aber egal, wenn AMD so weiter macht wird mein nächstes System von Intel kommen.

Ach ja bei dem Problem mit der 64GB Festplatte war ich wohl ein wenig zu vorschnell, das Prog. hat zwar einen Fehler beim Updaten angezeigt aber im  AS SSD Benchmark wird 0009 angezeigt!
Ist zwar komisch aber solange es Funktioniert bin ich glücklich.


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

stromsparmechanismen an?
und du hast die 256gb version, die ist einfach langsamer wie die 128er.


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> stromsparmechanismen an?
> und du hast die 256gb version, die ist einfach langsamer wie die 128er.


 
naja so viel langsamer sollte sie aber nicht sein.
mal davon abgesehen merkt man das im alltag eh nicht, aber die werte zeigen doch deutliche unterschiede, gerade im 4k schreiben (die 128er macht da gute 114mb/s).

und die einzige bremse in deinem system ist einfach die cpu, erst recht wenn du nen CF gespann befeuern musst.


PS: dein zweitsystem sollte auhf jeden fall nen intel werden. dafür sind die einfach zu doll atm


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich keine Ahung, wie ich mit meinem popeligen Phenom II auf relativ viel Punkte komme. 

Ich habe für den Benchmark halt nicht nur die CPU-Frequenz erhöht, sondern auch den RAM und die NB übertaktet. Außerdem neueste Chipsatztreiber. Was davon jetzt aber ausschlaggebend ist:


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> naja so viel langsamer sollte sie aber nicht sein.
> mal davon abgesehen merkt man das im alltag eh nicht, aber die werte zeigen doch deutliche unterschiede, gerade im 4k schreiben (die 128er macht da gute 114mb/s).
> 
> und die einzige bremse in deinem system ist einfach die cpu, erst recht wenn du nen CF gespann befeuern musst.
> ...



Doch, die größere Version ist in dem Benchmark deutlich langsamer.
Kannst du überall in Tests sehen.

Im Alltag sind die Unterschiede natürlich wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Vielleicht das Alleignment beschädigt durch Defragmentierung oder Fehlerhaftes Formatieren?


----------



## Schiassomat (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Alleignment beschädigt durch Defragmentierung oder Fehlerhaftes Formatieren?



Nö kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weil meine 64Gb Platte genau so Langsam im 4K bereich ist, zumindest beim Lesen.
Dass der Schreib speed lansamer ist ist mir schon klar ist ja auch von Haus aus langsamer die kleine Platte.

Formatiert und Defragmentiert hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht da die Platten erst 1Monat eingebaut sind, abgesehen davon wird da auch so schnell nichts Defragmentiert da bei SSD nicht nötig.


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Alleignment beschädigt durch Defragmentierung oder Fehlerhaftes Formatieren?


Wenn sich das auf den geposteten Bench bezieht, dann nein. Dort ist das Alignment vollkommen in Ordnung.



Schiassomat schrieb:


> abgesehen davon wird da auch so schnell nichts Defragmentiert da bei SSD nicht nötig.


Nicht nur nicht nötig, sondern auch noch schädlich! Bloß die Finger davon lassen. Windows 7 weiß schon warum es diese Funktion für SSDs automatisch deaktiviert


----------



## BluescreenX (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Sodala nach tagen des probierens etc. hab ich hier meinen raid bench und möchte den 1. platz erobern 
ich hab jetzt so ziemlich alle zaubertricks angewand die ich kenne bitte zu beachten das dass system immer noch das gleiche ist seit meinen ersten bench und natürlich werden die platten immer voller etc. *G*

*1442 | BluescreenX | M4 (0009) | 2x128 GB | i7 @4,8 | z68*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab hier auch gleich nochwas der cpu takt sagt gar nicht soviel aus bei 1,8ghz 1425P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel spass beim gucken und ich freue mich schon darauf wer mich woll einhollt^^


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

GZ! Mist mein nächster Platz der flöten geht 
Und den 1GB/s haste auch gleich noch geknackt


----------



## BluescreenX (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Danke mojoxy lob vom meister hört man immer gerne!!
ja den 1GB/s knack ich jetzt eigentlich bei jeder benchrunde  das höchste was ich bisher zusammengebracht habe war 1002,44



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sieht man auch schön das im lese sektor noch einiges möglich wäre jetzt habe ich 564P und bei dem bench vom bild sind es stolze 625 aber auf diesen wert komm ich einfach nicht mehr rauf vermutlich weil die platte schon zulang läuft! bin am überlegen neu aufsetzen und 128 blöcke machen und dann nochmal versuchen wies läuft hehe

UPDATE: 
jetzt hab ich diese zeilen geschrieben und mir gedacht räum ich die platte wieder ein wenig auf schwubs 5gb daten gelöscht und nun diese werte erhalten!
entschuldig den doppelpost wollte nur die übersicht waren 

*1533 | BluescreenX | M4 (0009) | 2x128 GB | i7 @4,8 | z68

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Wo soll das noch hinführen aber ich denke langsam wird Schluss sein mit höheren Werten außer es kommen noch schnellere SSDs auf den Markt. Auch Glückwunsch von mir!


----------



## BluescreenX (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Danke danke!
aber ob es das max. darstellt weiß ich nicht, wenn man den besten singel wert x2 nimmt würde man 1714P bekommen aber irgendetwas sagt mir das dies nicht zu erreichen ist aber so runde 1600 könnten drinnen sein wenn alles optimal läuft... ich glaube das die Blockgröße noch etwas aussrichten könnte aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir das antue bin derzeit gerade so zufrieden mit meinen system 
aber wer weiß wenn ich überboten werde steigt vieleicht auch der anreiz diesbezüglich was zu unternehmen


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

auffällig ist, dass sich die 4k lesen werte überhaupt nicht ändern


----------



## BluescreenX (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

ja die ändern sich kaum 0,23 unterschied bei den obigen 2 bench.. hab noch nicht ganz rausgefunden was da so limitiert....


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

BluescreenX schrieb:
			
		

> ja die ändern sich kaum 0,23 unterschied bei den obigen 2 bench.. hab noch nicht ganz rausgefunden was da so limitiert....



Da kannst lange suchen, weil nix limitiert. Die werte werden nicht besser.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

updates eingefügt

Und gz @ Bluescreen zum 1. Platz bei den RAid platten. ​


----------



## thom_cat (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

meine sandforce ist da 

erstmal das ergebnis out of the box

688| thom_cat | Extrememory XLR8 Express | 120 GB | I5-2500K @ standard | Intel P67

mal sehen ob das teil wirklich stabil läuft...


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

ich hab meine zweifel das es sich schon lohnt den Post Einzupflegen (weil du sicher eh noch dran rumschraubst) aber ich tue es jetzt einfach mal. 
war ja jetzt doch schon paar tage ruhig um dich und deiner SF


----------



## thom_cat (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

ja, erstmal rein damit. weiß nicht wann ich zum optimieren komme.

war das ganze we nicht zu hause, deswegen erst so spät.
bis jetzt aber keine probleme.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Möchte hiermit einen Platz in den Top 10 beanspruchen. Da sind noch zu wenig M4s.

Dummerweise hatte ich in einem anderen Test schonmal 25,4 MBs bei 4K dafür sequentiell weniger.

803 | blackout24 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i7 2600K @ 4.2 Ghz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

ja da muss ich dir recht geben, in der top10 sind eindeutig noch zu wenig m4  aber zwei "alternativen" halten sich ja doch noch tapfer drin

EEDIT:



> Dummerweise hatte ich in einem anderen Test schonmal 25,4 MBs bei 4K dafür sequentiell weniger.


Man darf auch einzelne Ergebnis "nachbenchen" häckchen raus und dann nochmal testen. Hat der erstplatzierte auch nicht anders gemacht


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Ich Depp hatte noch den Win 7 Treiber, weil ich dachte die Rapid Storage Geschichte auf der Treiber CD wäre für das SSD Caching
des Mainboards was ich ja nicht brauche. Hat 70 Punkte ausgemacht. Dann klappts auch mit den über 800 Punkten.


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

der intel treiber macht normal nicht soviel punkte aus! ich denke der unterschied kommt auch durch dein OC...dein alter score war stock laut deinem post


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> der intel treiber macht normal nicht soviel punkte aus! ich denke der unterschied kommt auch durch dein OC...dein alter score war stock laut deinem post


 
Hatte nach dem OC mal gebenched da waren es höchstens 10 Punkte mehr als beim alten. Mit dem Treiber wurde es dann schlagartig besser voallem was 4K angeht und das treibt ja den Score.


----------



## BluescreenX (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

"Man darf auch einzelne Ergebnis "nachbenchen" häckchen raus und dann  nochmal testen. Hat der erstplatzierte auch nicht anders gemacht " 

man darf nachbenchen?? aja dann schaf ich es vermutlich auf noch mehr punkte^^ muss ich woll überlesen haben das man einzelen durchgänge wiederhollen kann...


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

jop das stimmt, die höchste Gewichtung haben dir 4k und 4k-64 Ergebnisse...was auch bis zu einem gewissen Teil Sinn macht. Das heutige CPU im Home-Office-Betrieb gar nicht schaffen so ein hohes Thread aufkommen zu genereriern steht auf nem anderen Papier ^^(die SSD arbeitet die befehle schneller ab als die CPU generiert) Und das ist auch der Grund warum "alte" ssd generationen mit einem schlechten AS SSD Score im alltag genauso Flink wirken wie moderne m4 zb. Die sequenzielle Leistung ist zwar schön zu haben, nutzen wird man es nur in den seltensten fällen. Thema Ferrari im Stadtverkehr fahren und nur selten auf ner freien Autobahn/Rennstrecke.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

takte mal auf 5ghz und lass dann laufen. da sollten deine 4k werte auch auf über 30mb/s gehen.


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



> man darf nachbenchen?? aja dann schaf ich es vermutlich auf noch mehr  punkte^^ muss ich woll überlesen haben das man einzelen durchgänge  wiederhollen kann...



Naja, sagen wir es mal so...es wurde nie Offiziell verboten  Und da ich es meistens durchgehen hab lassen und theoretisch auch nicht wirklich viel gegen diese Methode spricht dürfen also alle diesen kleinen "Trick" nutzen.


----------



## axxo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> takte mal auf 5ghz und lass dann laufen. da sollten deine 4k werte auch auf über 30mb/s gehen.


 
Nicht zwangsweise. Habe die Woche mit 4.9Ghz gebencht und leider hat sich da nichts mehr weiter getan.


----------



## BluescreenX (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsweise. Habe die Woche mit 4.9Ghz gebencht und leider hat sich da nichts mehr weiter getan.


 
naja meine besten ergebnisse habe ich bei exat 4,9Ghz bei 5 oder mehr fangen die werte sogar wieder sinken an da ist der vergleich mit dem stadtverkehr ganz gut! ich hab bei 4,9 eine grüne welle 

am meisten punkte meines erachtens macht bei dem intel treiber das aktivieren des Write-Back-Cache´s aus und das deaktivieren von indizierung, usw.


----------



## franklin84 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

@roheed: Bitte mal in die Hall of Fame eintragen 

896 | franklin84 | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 256GB | AMD Phenom II XII 550 | AMD970 SB950




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Neuinstallation schon starke 733 Pkt.
Umstellung auf AHCI, Treiber installieren, Firmware der SSD sktualisieren machen neuen Highscore


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Mit ner C300 ein echt super Punktzahl


----------



## roheed (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*



> Mit ner C300 ein echt super Punktzahl


...ja und leider ungültig...

Hallo und Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum  Leider muss ich dir allerdings mitteilen, dass es sich bei diesem Score um einen Auslesefehler seitens AS SSD Tool handelt. Eine c300 kann im 4k-64 thread nicht schneller sein als seq. Es kam die letzten Monate schon öfters zu diesem Auslesefehler, wurden aber alle für ungültig erklärt. Tut mir Leid das ich deine Euphorie etwas bremsen muss und hoffe du bleibst unserer Comunity dennoch weiterhin Treu


----------



## franklin84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

Ok schade, das wußte ich natürlich nicht.
Mit welchem Programm kann man da nun reale Werte erwarten?


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

probiere mal Crystal Disk Mark...spuckt zwar keine "Punkte" aus aber wirst den unterschied recht gut sehen.


----------



## neo3 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hier mal meine neue M4 im Notebook. Gar nicht sooo schlecht 

689 | neodrei | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 - 2410 @ 2,3 GHz | HM67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*

fürn Laptop echt der Hammer!  wäre froh mein ULV i5 hätte ähnlich viel Leistung


----------



## neo3 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der °° Hall of Fame °° SSD Thread*


War auch echt überrascht... beim ersten Bench direkt nachm Win7 Installieren waren's sogar 729... hab leider kein Screen gemacht und die bislang auch nicht wieder geschafft  
Mal sehen, ob ich da bei Gelegenheit noch was rauskitzeln kann   War mit meinen 500nochwas bei der 64er M4 ja schon etwas deprimiert ^^


----------



## mojoxy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ja ein 500er Score mit nem 64GB SSD ist schon echt schlecht... 
Vor einem Jahr hätten sich alle noch um solche Werte gerissen


----------



## dethacc (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

so dann will ich auch mal 

735 | dethacc | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Xeon e3-1230 @ 3,2 ghz |Z68


----------



## axxo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Bei mir ist irgendwas komisch, sogar wenn ich bei 5 Ghz benche, erreiche ich jedes Mal genau 832 Punkte, irgendwas limitiert da, wüsste nur zugerne, was.


----------



## blackout24 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dethacc schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal
> 
> 735 | dethacc | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Xeon e3-1230 @ 3,2 ghz |Z68


 
Installier mal den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber, dann sollte da iaStor oder sowas stehen anstatt msahci. Danach
hab ich die 800 geknackt. 

Jetzt wo ich im Rechner SSD habe aber noch mein Laptop benutze möcht ich da auch eine rein knallen. Hat aber gerademal SATA I das Ding. Gibts auch SATA III Laptops?


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Hat aber gerademal SATA I das Ding. Gibts auch SATA III Laptops?


sry aber falscher thread  Hier gibts idR keine Beratung. nutzte bitte meinen anderen Sammelthread. Danke


Update eingefügt.


----------



## snakegun (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*


490 | snakegun | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Phenom II X3 720BE @ Stock | 770 + SB710


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Tja, schade, dass der letzte AMD nun aus den Top 10 fliegt (), aber den Bronze-Pokal würde ich dann doch gerne haben :

845 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,7GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ich hab beide scores drin gelassen also amd und deinen neuen @ Intel  könnte für den einen oder anderen interessant sein


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Super  Danke


----------



## DiNosso (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

401 | DiNosso | Corsair  Force Series 3 | 120GB | QX9650 @ 3,7GHz | P45


----------



## roheed (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

SCore eingefügt.... ... .. .


----------



## pacha (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

1671  4 X Intel X25E    i7 980X   X58


----------



## pacha (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



pacha schrieb:


> 1671  4 X Intel X25E    i7 980X   X58



Gruß, Frank


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ähm echt genialer Score...vorallem die 2,2 gb/s read ^^ könntest du bitte noch einen blick auf die startseite werfen und die Vorlage fürs posten etwas genauer beachten?


----------



## axxo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ein Raid0 mit 4 Laufwerken oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
Finde die Zugriffszeiten sind dafür aber auch etwas höher als bei ner einzelnen SSD, da sieht man das so richtig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja die Lesezugriffszeit ist voll im Rahmen finde ich, dafür ist der Zugriff beim Schreiben extrem niedrig  Was so ein richtiger RAID-Controller ausmacht - klasse


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die 4k REad werte sind so extrem hoch...was haste den da für ne Stripe size eingestellt?! 2k oder noch kleiner ?


----------



## TBDQ (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*Update* will ja wieder in die Top ten liste .

789 | TBDQ | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i5 2500k @Stock | SB Asus P8P67 Rev.3.1

MFG TBDQ


----------



## Horsi74 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

2,2GB/s kommt aus dem Cache des Controllers und nicht von den SSD's. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um einen Areca 1880 handelt.


----------



## thom_cat (27. Oktober 2011)

Genau das war auch meine Vermutung!


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jo ihr habt recht...hab mich auch mal schlau gemacht. Auch wenn sie eine SLC SSD ist kommt sie denoch nur auf 250 mb/s read. Das mal vier weils ein RAID ist kommt man also auf einen theroetischen durchsatz von 1gb/s. Mit einer Intel 510 könnte man an den 2gb/s kratzen. Darüber hinaus, sind die 4k werte extrem hoch. Diese profitieren idr nicht von einem RAid verbund. Bitte um stellungnahme seitens des Posters. 

@TBDQ 
Update Eingefügt


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

lol die letzte NICHT m4 wurde aus den top 10 verdrängt


----------



## ChaosOverlord (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich mache auch mal noch mit. Die SSD hängt am Intel Controller, welcher allerdings im RAID und nicht im AHCI Modus läuft.
Der Grund ist dass noch ein Raid 0 Verbund aus 3 Samsung Festplatten da dran hängt...

*Punkte | User | SSD Typ | Größe | CPU+OC |Chipsatz + SB
777 | ChaosOverlord | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i7-2600K @ max 4,5 GHz (dynamisch) | Z68

*Damit habe ich mich dann wohl noch in die Top 10 gemogelt


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hab gestern mal wieder meine Force gebencht ....unglaubliche ... 350 punkte bin mal gespannt ab wann 1000 scores selbstverständlich werden


----------



## ChaosOverlord (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Meine OCZ Agility 3 60 GB hat am gleichen Controller nur 250... dafür ist sie im ATTO stärker... 
Naja, die kommt jetzt ins Asus Notebook.


----------



## Sonnenrose (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

werd nach Aufspielen der neuen FW mein Ergebnis auch mal posten.

797 | Sonnenrose | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i5 2500k @ 4GHz | P67


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Damit habe ich mich dann wohl noch in die Top 10 gemogelt


und schon wurdest wieder hinausgeschoben


----------



## ChaosOverlord (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

grml... welches ist denn die neue FW?


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

bisher ist die 0009 noch die aktuelle ^^


----------



## Sonnenrose (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hi

hatte noch die 0002 vorher drauf. Die Anleitung zum Flashen hatte mich bisher abgeschreckt.


----------



## ChaosOverlord (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ah, okay, bei mir ist die 009 drauf. Ich glaube bei mir liegt die recht geringe Punktzahl daran dass ich den Intel Controller auf "RAID" stehen habe.


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ne nicht unbedingt....aber mach dir keinen kopf, siehst ja selber wie weit die range ist zwischen den m4 vom ersten bis zum letzten.


----------



## ChaosOverlord (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mache ich nicht. Verstehen tue ich die Diskrepanzen trotzdem nicht   Vor allem kann das System kaum "moderner" sein


----------



## stingreydid (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

717 | stingreydid | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i5 2500k @Stock | Gigabyte Uh3-Z68X-UD3P-B3


----------



## lator (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

830 | lator | Crucial M4 | 128  GB | i5 2500K @ 4.7 Ghz | Z68


----------



## roheed (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im Forum @ Lator

Gleich nen guten Start hingelegt, Glückwunsch zum direkten einstieg in die Top 10


----------



## lator (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hey, danke War eigentlich schonmal angemeldet gewesen aber Acc war sicherlich mittlerweile deleted
Eigentlich wollte ich noch n bissl mehr an Punkten schaffen Mal schauen ob ich da noch was drehen kann Zu oft Benchmarken ist schliesslich auch net grad optimal für die gute Platte


----------



## roheed (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ne definitv nicht, aber ich denke es wird kaum einer schafen seine SSD kaputt zu schreiben! vorher geht der Controller flöten.


----------



## Marvin82 (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hi
hab auch mal was neues 

Corsair Force 3 180GB

515  Marvin82  Corsair Force3  180 GB  W3520 @ 4,2 GHz  X58 ICH10R    

Ist so wenig da ich sie am SATA2 Port habe da der Marvell auf dem RIIIE Schrott ist
Sobald ich nen vernünftiges SATA3 Board habe kommt das Update


----------



## BluescreenX (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hi zusammen

Man sieht sehr schön in diesem threat das die m4 128er mit dem z68 chipsatz am rundesten zu laufen scheinen 

@roheed wie wäre es wenn man den normalen Benchmark mit dem Kopierbenchmark vom AS SSD erweitern würde!? bringt vieleicht auch wieder die ein oder andere überraschung zu tage


----------



## roheed (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> @roheed wie wäre es wenn man den normalen Benchmark mit dem  Kopierbenchmark vom AS SSD erweitern würde!? bringt vieleicht auch  wieder die ein oder andere überraschung zu tage



könnte man Grundsätzlich machen, aber es gibt ja dafür leider keinen Score...deshalb meine frage, nach was willst sortieren?!^^


----------



## thom_cat (6. November 2011)

Nach der Zeit?! 
Je kürzer desto schneller.

Da hätte ich gute Werte mit ner alten Indilinx


----------



## roheed (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jop, aber der bench spuckt drei werte/zeiten aus deshalb frage ich sooo blöd^^ kann man jetzt drüber streiten welcher der verfahren wohl wichtiger ist im Alltag. und ich glaub sie können sich unterscheiden von Kategorie zu Kategorie und von SSD zu SSD.


----------



## thom_cat (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

man müsste wohl alle 3 dann "werten" ... was aber ein problem sein kann ist die ramaustattung. diese hat auf das ergebnis wohl auch einen einfluß.


----------



## roheed (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

also ich denke es reicht wenn man es mit "hochläd" wenn man möchte, um es dann auch noch in eine Liste einzuordnen sprengt dann auch irgendwann mein zeitrahmen. wär interesse hat, kann ja immer noch ein bischen im Threaead blättern wenn ich nicht evtl. sogar anfange den Score mit dem jeweiligen eintrag zu verlinken (auf der Startseite).


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So jetzt hab ich meine auch endlich einbauen können

638 | euMelBeumel | Crucial m4 | 64 GB | i2430M @ 2,4GHz | HM67

Einfach fantastisch, das Teil bootet so schnell, ich bekomme nichtmal das Windows Logo komplett zu sehen


----------



## sucxevious (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

noch keine mit einer samsung 830 ??? würde mich sehr interessieren wo die sich einordnen


----------



## thom_cat (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die liegen irgendwo zwischen der m4 und den sandforce basierten ssds.


----------



## BluescreenX (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> könnte man Grundsätzlich machen, aber es gibt ja dafür leider keinen Score...deshalb meine frage, nach was willst sortieren?!^^


 
nunja da werden 3 werte ausgeben in mb/s oder so habs grad nicht bei der hand da braucht man eigentlich keinen score oder?
und ja klar denk ich mir das dies den zeitrahmen sprengt!
Hab nur bei meinen eigenen versuchen gemerkt das dies jetzt für mich eigentlich der wichtigere score/wert ist gerade bei größeren installationen oder daten verschiebungen zb outlook datei macht sich das im altag bemerkbar ob da jetzt 20mb stehen oder 100 

und die bilder mit dem score verlinken das finde ich eine super idee!


----------



## roheed (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



sucxevious schrieb:


> noch keine mit einer samsung 830 ??? würde mich sehr interessieren wo die sich einordnen


Sie dürfte so einiges in den Schatten stellen (vom Speed), aber mit neuen Score Rekorden würde ich mal nicht rechnen, dass war noch nie die stärke der SAmsung SSD's



BluescreenX schrieb:


> nunja da werden 3 werte ausgeben in mb/s oder so habs grad nicht bei der hand da braucht man eigentlich keinen score oder?
> und ja klar denk ich mir das dies den zeitrahmen sprengt!
> Hab nur bei meinen eigenen versuchen gemerkt das dies jetzt für mich eigentlich der wichtigere score/wert ist gerade bei größeren installationen oder daten verschiebungen zb outlook datei macht sich das im altag bemerkbar ob da jetzt 20mb stehen oder 100
> 
> und die bilder mit dem score verlinken das finde ich eine super idee!



Hab mich ja noch nie hingestellt und behauptet AS SSD hätte sonderlich viel mit der Alltagsleistung zu tun, sie gibt nur die grobe Richtung vor. Dem einen Sind die Rohen Seq. READ/WRite werte wichtig, der andere kann ganz drauf verzichten! Brauch die Leistung wenns hochkommt 2 mal im Monat. und ob ich dann 30 sekunden kürzer oder länger warten muss stört mich kaum bis gar nicht  Und das Booten können die aktuellen SSD auch nicht arg viel besser als die ersten Generationen. 

*Ja ich versuche ab jetzt den Post immer mit zu verlinken. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand lust hat kann er noch den "Kopie-Bench" von AS SSD mit hochladen. **Gewertet wird er weiterhin nicht!!!!
*


----------



## Bambusbar (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So, Rechner läuft wieder (oder eher endlich) und direktmal n paar Benches gemacht 
Punktlandung hier, würd ich sagen 

*Bambusbar | Crucial M4 |128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,2 GHz | Z68*​

Ach, und weil wir grad dabei sind - der Kopier-Bench-Screen


----------



## roheed (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update eingefügt, jetzt gibts nur noch 800 scores in den top 10 

Btw, Anhänge bitte nicht in den Post einbinden, macht ihn nur unnötig unübersichtlich auf kleinen Monitoren, danke  Und nice das du den Kopie Bench gleich gemacht hast.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Geändert - nur für dich 
Und kloar, wenn ich schon mal dabei bin.

Bin mal gespannt, was die anderen so an Kopier-Benches vorzuweisen haben


----------



## Softy (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier mal mein Kopier-Test Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Geändert - nur für dich


Sieht doch gleich viel übersichtlicher aus


----------



## zweimarkfünfzig (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Dann will ich auch mal:

691 | zweimarkfünfzig | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ stock | Z68

Ist meine erste SSD. Kann ich da evtl. noch was mehr rausholen?


----------



## roheed (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hallo und herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum 



> Ist meine erste SSD. Kann ich da evtl. noch was mehr rausholen?


Deine werte gehen vollkommen in Ordnung und bedarf keinerlei weiteren tuningmassnahmen. Alle Twicks beziehen sich darauf, dass du deine CPU übertaktest und über diese ecke mehr punkte erreichst. Einen Unterschied im Alltag wirst allerdings nicht ausmachen können 

achso evtl. noch den Intel RST Treiber installieren. Bringt auch noch paar pünktchen


----------



## zweimarkfünfzig (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Danke für die Begrüßung!
Dann kann ich ja erstmal mit meinen Werten zufrieden sein.  CPU OC kommt evtl. wenn meine Wasserkühlung fertig ist.


----------



## roheed (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

wie gesagt, kannst dir noch den Intel RST runter laden...bringt nochmal paar punkte ohne den finger krumm machen zu müssen


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

485 | logikwoelkchen.css | Corsair Force GT | 120 GB | i3 2100 @ 3,1 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich brauch ne potentere cpu


----------



## thom_cat (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

lass mal prime während des tests laufen


----------



## roheed (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@logikwoelkchen.css

könntest du bitte noch den Kopie - Bench hochladen? würde mich mal interessieren wie die Force GT im vergleich zur M4 abschneidet. darüber hinaus, wirst wohl kaum mehr punkte raushollen können. die Sandforce 2 generation sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt, neue Highscore Rekorde aufstellen zu können. Den tip von thom_Cat kannst allemal probieren und darüber hinaus kannst mit dem Intel RST Treiber auch noch paar punkte rauskitzeln. 

mfg


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hi ihr

Kopie - Benchmark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei prime ( blend; 4 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rst nicht installiert.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

alles klar, dank dir...da sich die werte nicht groß verbessert haben, werde ich deinen post von heute mittag einpflegen. vielen dank mfg roheeeeeed


----------



## Ozzelot (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So mein neuer Rechner ist jetzt auch endlich fit und ich hab direkt mal einen Benchmark von meiner ersten SSD erstellt! 

686 | Ozzelot | Crucial M4 | 64GB | i5 2500K @ stock | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Werte ok für mein System? Die neusten Treiber sind natürlich alle installiert, auch der Intel RST und das System ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt, nur ein paar Programme wurden bisher installiert.

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Sind die Werte ok für mein System? Die neusten Treiber sind natürlich alle installiert, auch der Intel RST und das System ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt, nur ein paar Programme wurden bisher installiert.



Jup, sieht alles gut aus


----------



## BluescreenX (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@ozzelot,

jub sieht wirklich gut aus für die 64GB version vor allem auch bei einem normalen prozz takt.


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*UPDATE*  Ganze 2 Pünktchen mehr @4,9GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



847 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,9GHz | Z68


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

841 | DJNoob | Samsung 470 Raid 0 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | Z68


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

BIlder bitte nicht direkt in Post einfügen 

Update eingefügt.


----------



## mojoxy (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Kauf Dir mal ein Display


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

auf meinem 24" kann ich grad noch so alles sehen  Aber soll ja leute geben, die über Laptop o.ä. hier vorbeischaun...ich weiß klingt abwegig aber könnt ja sein


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

3x und nicht 2x roheed . Bitte um editierung. War wohl nicht groß genug das Bild wa?


----------



## mojoxy (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich bin oft hier mit dem Notebook. Muss man halt auf eine ordentliche Auflösung bei Kauf achten - mit 1600x900p komm ich gut klar  Mit nem Netbook kann das aber natürlich nix werden ^^


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Das war nen bild von 500x. Ihr müsst nicht gleich übertreiben Leute.


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@mojo
ich hab halt nur das 720p auf dem Laptop was wohl auf 70% der leute zutreffen könnte aber lassen wir das thema! Ich möchte es nicht und basta  

@djnoob


> 3x und nicht 2x roheed . Bitte um editierung. War wohl nicht groß genug das Bild wa?


 ihr habt manchmal so ideen  in deinem Post war nicht ersichtlich das du einen Raid aus 3!!!Samsung hast, werde es selbstverständlich ändern. Und nein ich rechne nicht anhand des Speicherplatzes nah, welche Konfig ihr haben könntet , omg


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

wenn das leben doch so einfach wäre, wie du dir das immer vorstellst. Sollst ja hier auch was zu tun haben oder  ?


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> wenn das leben doch so einfach wäre, wie du dir das immer vorstellst. Sollst ja hier auch was zu tun haben oder  ?



jhalkjsdfh kajskajsdh fkn *zensiert*...weil ...schei* drauf !


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

mal ne Frage, kann man jetzt pauschal anhand der Liste sagen, das die Cruzial M4 abgeht wie ein Zäpfchen!?


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

kommt auf dein Anwendungsgebiet drauf an .


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Tja, schnelle Ladezeiten beim Zocken und ein schnelles Os sind Vorraussetzung 
Falls ja, kommen 2 der Babys beim nächsten Umbau rein


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die m4 gehört mMn definitiv zu den besten SSD die es zZ auf dem Markt gibt! schon allein wegen ihrer Zuverlässigkeit die man bei SF2 SSD vergeblich sucht. aber dazu mehr unter diesem Link

[User-Review] SSD Praxistest - Stoppuhr VS Benchmark (Update 08.11.11 Samsung 830 eingefügt) - Forum de Luxx

mit dem FAzit: von der "leistung" her ist es absolut wurst welche SSD man sich gönnt ^^


----------



## djnoob (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Fürs gaming brauchst du keine ssd.
Schnelles os erreichst du auch mit einer anderen SSD.

Mit Anwendungsgebiet meinte ich natürlich, ob du viel schreiben tust, oder viel lesen tust.
Fürs OS kannst du ruhig das nehmen .

Ich habe die samsung drin, weil ich viel mehr wert auf schreiben tun


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

richtig, die Samsung SSD insbesondere die neue 830 ist echt relativ stark im seq. schreiben. Im lesen unterscheiden sich beinahe keine ssd zur anderen (quelle siehe link, erfahrung hier im Forum und persönliche erfahrungen)


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*UPDATE* Vorübergehend mal Platz 1   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



859 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | Z68


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*lach* tatsache^^ Glückwunsch zum (vorübergehenden) ersten platz


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> *lach* tatsache^^ Glückwunsch zum (vorübergehenden) ersten platz



Danke schön  Die Kavallerie kommt noch (2x 140er Wing Boosts für den Alpenföhn K2). Dann sind vllt. über 5 GHz drin


----------



## djnoob (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

refresh pls

929 | DJNoob | Samsung 470 Raid 0 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | Z68


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Sooo, liebe Freunde des guten Geschmacks  

Hier mal ein  Update , damit der Thread nicht einschläft :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



867 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | Z68


----------



## djnoob (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



djnoob schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus.



Jup, danke.   2 Pünktchen hab ich noch drauf gelegt. Ich bin grad noch am basteln und tweaken, so 890 Punkte halte ich mittlerweile für realistisch. I'LL BE BACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



869 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | Z68


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

update eingefügt^^
Schade das Vaykir ziemlich passiv geworden ist die letzten Wochen/Monate, der hätte sicher ein Wörtchen mitzureden wenns um den ersten Platz geht


----------



## thom_cat (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

glückwunsch, toller wert.


----------



## WC-Ente (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Hallöle, 

hab seit kurzem eine OCZ Vertex 3. Anfangs hatte ich kein AHCPI aktiviert, da ich es vergessen hatte. Heute habe ich mich mal dazu gerungen, das nachträglich zu aktivieren. Es ist unglaublich, es sind ca. 80 MB/s mehr beim Lesen. Dazu sei gesagt, dass es nur SATA II ist. Habe mir noch einen SATA III Controller bestellt, habe zwar gehört, dass die nicht so "mau" sein sollen, aber probieren kann man es ja mal. Wenn er nichts ist, werde ich mir wohl oder übel ein neues Mainboard bestellen müssen. Meines ist eh schon recht alt 

Anbei noch der Screenshot meines AS-Benchmarks.

396 | WC-Ente | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB | AMD II Phenom X6 1100T @ Stock | 790GX/SB750

Sind die Werte mit SATA II denn so noch OK? Scheint mir dann doch ein bisschen wenig.

//Edit:
Grade nochmal den AMD-AHCI-Treiber getestet. Der scheint nicht sonderlich gut zu sein. Mit dem erreiche ich nur 360 Punkte und geringere Lesewerte. Ich nutze wieder den von Microsoft.

Gruß
Die WC-Ente.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Score eingefügt....mit der alten AMD SB wird es empfohlen den MSAHCI Treiber zu nutzen. Es gab Ungereimtheiten mit der SB750 und dem TRIM Befehl. Laut AMD wird dieser bei der 7XX Generation nicht unterstützt. Lange rede kurzer Sinn, wie du schon selber gemerkt hast, lass den Treiber lieber weg 



> Sind die Werte mit SATA II denn so noch OK? Scheint mir dann doch ein bisschen wenig.


Solche fragen gehören in meinen anderen Thread aber da du neu bist hier, ja die Score gehen für eine Sata 2 Schnittstelle in Ordnung. Ich werde dich aber leider enttäuschen müssen, mit dem Sata 3 Controller wirst du auch nicht arg viel mehr raushollen können.


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

***Update*** 

Glatte 900 Punkte.  Aber so langsam bekomme ich Angst um meine CPU^^ (und die SSD ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



900 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | Z68


----------



## lator (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

845 | lator | Crucial M4 | 128  GB | i5 2500K @ 5.0 Ghz | Z68


So auch mal wieder nen Update


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> ***Update***
> 
> Glatte 900 Punkte.  Aber so langsam bekomme ich Angst um meine CPU^^ (und die SSD ):
> 
> ...


 
wow, das ist ja der hammer, gw 

kannst mal deine oc settings verraten?
welchen ram hast du?

will mir heute auch ne m4 128GB holen, denn meine kleine m4 kommt in den notebook und die vertex 3 ist schon verkauft.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wow, das ist ja der hammer, gw
> 
> kannst mal deine oc settings verraten?
> welchen ram hast du?
> ...



Danke schön.  

RAM habe ich diesen hier: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

OC habe ich mit Hängen und Würgen die 5,1 GHz bei knapp 1,45 Volt VCore hinbekommen. Und halt noch ein Haufen Einstellungen im BIOS und Windows verändert.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@softy
hmm, ob ich mit meiner cpu auf 5ghz komme ist fraglich. auf 4.5ghz war ich schon.
welches board hast du denn?
geht oc auf >5ghz auch mit value ram?

@roheed
hab mal interessantes über as-ssd gefunden, vllt kannst du das ja ins startpost aufnehmen oder so.


> Beschreibung:
> 
> Der AS SSD Benchmark ermittelt die Performance von Solid State Drives  (SSD). Das Tool enthält vier synthetische sowie drei Praxis-Tests.
> 
> ...


Quelle:AS SSD Benchmark [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> @softy
> hmm, ob ich mit meiner cpu auf 5ghz komme ist fraglich. auf 4.5ghz war ich schon.
> welches board hast du denn?
> geht oc auf >5ghz auch mit value ram?



Board: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68. Der RAM ist zum Übertakten Banane, weil ja über den Multiplikator übertaktet wird. Entscheidend ist da der CPU-Kühler, aber da ist dann bei mir der Alpenföhn K2 auch am Ende.  Die 5,1GHz gehen nur mit offenem Fenster und Gehäuse.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

joa. board ist ja quasi dasselbe 
cpu kühler ist ja kein problem (siehe sig) der kühlt ordentlich. wohl eher die cpu, da muss man halt nen guten erwischen^^
würde das was bringen, wenn man nen i7-2700k nimmt und den oced?


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Für den AS SSD Benchmark? Nein, denke ich nicht, dass SMT da Vorteile bringt, ich kann es Dir aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, weil ich keinen i7 habe.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

softy, du hast ja vorhin im anderen thread die Corsair Performance Pro erwähnt.
die macht ja einen sehr guten eindruck. ich glaub, ich werd die mal holen und es testen 
aber auch nur, weil se einen marvell controller besitzt 



EDIT:
soooo, Corsair Performance Pro 128GB gekauft für 166€ inkl. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Super  Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich hoffe mal auf ein ausgiebiges Feedback von Dir.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja natürlich, dafür hab ichs ja geholt


----------



## mojoxy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

LOL Softy Du Freak! Ey das ist ja abnormal. Du bescheisst doch 
Wollte eigentlich demnächst (Weihnachtszeit) mal wieder ne Benchsession machen, aber ich glaube die kann ich mir sparen. ~60P hole ich sicher nicht mehr aus meiner m4 heraus... GZ zur Punktlandung


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

 Ich bin noch nicht (ganz) am Ende der Fahnenstange. Sagt meine Kristallkugel.  Aber mir gefällt der glatte Punktwert so gut. 

Ich behaupte mal, jeder in der Top 10 Liste  tweakt und kramt in der Trickkiste.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

spamgott was willst du mehr^^ Habt ja heut wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet  Glückwunsch zum 900 score ^^ Updates werden morgen eingefügt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

178 | Nico Bellic | ADATA S599 | 40 GB | Phenom II x4 965 @ 3,4 Ghz | Nforce 630

Der dumme Chipsatz unterstützt den AHCI Modus nicht, von daher hängt die Platte am Sata Controller und kann ihre volle Leistung nicht enfalten, zumal ein Firmware Update dadurch unmöglich ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> @roheed
> hab mal interessantes über as-ssd gefunden, vllt kannst du das ja ins startpost aufnehmen oder so.



Dein Zitat welches du über drei ecken gefunden hast ist eine Kopie von der Hersteller Homepage von AS SSD und war mir soweit bekannt. Ich denke jeder der Interesse dran hat wie sich der Punkte Schlüssel aufbaut kann sich zu genüge auf der Hersteller HP schlau machen 

was wollt ich noch sagen? ah ja, die Corsair Performance ist ein ableger der m4 und ich erwarte mir nur gutes


----------



## boltar174 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

316 | Boltar174 | OCZ Vertex 3 | 60GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | AMD 870 AMD SB850


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*update eingefügt*


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

GZ zum 900er Score. Von mir wirds aber keine Revenge geben. Vllt mitte april, wenn alle klausuren durch sind. bis daher habt ihr "frei"


----------



## Richtschütze (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

588 | Richtschütze | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Q9550 @ 3,4 GHz | P35 ICH9R


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mal sehen was meine Samsung SSD 830 Series 128Gb an meinem Controller sagt. Meine Extramemory Sata II SSD war ja nicht so der Knaller


----------



## blackout24 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht (ganz) am Ende der Fahnenstange. Sagt meine Kristallkugel.  Aber mir gefällt der glatte Punktwert so gut.
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, jeder in der Top 10 Liste  tweakt und kramt in der Trickkiste.


 
Ich hab für meine 803 nichts getweakt oder mehrfach gebenched.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe für den Bench bei mir auch nur die CPU belastet.


----------



## Richtschütze (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update:
602 | Richtschütze | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Q9550 @ 3,4 GHz | P35 ICH9R


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*update eingefügt*


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

 *Update* 

Ein paar Punkte bringt eine Secure Erase (danke nochmal roheed ) + frische Windows Installation schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, und dann hatte ich wohl noch so etwas wie einen "Lucky Run" :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1050 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68

Ich denke, dabei belasse ich es erstmal.  Ich hab keine Lust, dass mir die CPU oder SSD oder sonst was abraucht.   Ach ja, für den Benchmark hatte ich 2 CPU-Kerne und sämtliche Energiespar- und Cache-Optionen im BIOS deaktiviert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die 454MB/s im 4K-64 ist glaub ich ein auslesefehler. so ein großer sprung ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

nun hab ich endlich meine corsair performance pro bekommen und gleich mal getestet.
hier das ergebnis

871 | dj*viper | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dachte, daß ich locker über 900 komme, schaffe ich aber nicht 

vielleicht kann softy mir ja dabei helfen 


EDIT: ach mist doppelpost, sry....garnicht gesehen...argghhh


----------



## Vaykir (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

nichts für ungut, aber die 1050 halte ich doch für sehr fragwürdig (die 900 sind schon nah an grenze).


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jawoll XD
hab jetzt die 900 geknackt 

900 | dj*viper | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber die 1050 halte ich doch für  sehr fragwürdig (die 900 sind schon nah an grenze).



Ja, ich hab mich auch gewundert, keine Ahnung wie das zustande kam. Auf jeden Fall ist da nix gephotoshopped oder so. 



dj*viper schrieb:


> jawoll XD
> hab jetzt die 900 geknackt



Glückwunsch  Die Schreibwerte sind ja echt... nett.  (will haben  )


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ist dein wert denn reproduzierbar? wenn nicht, dann stimmt da was echt nicht. 

weil bei mir ist es so, daß ich immer so zwischen 850 bis 900 punkten bin.

und ich hab diese treiber installiert:
Intels neueste Rapid Storage Technology "Enterprise Edition" (RSTe) Treiber v3.0.0.2003 vom 12.10.2011 in modifizierter Fassung:
"gemoddete" Intel AHCI- und RAID-Treiber - WIN7 - Treiber - Win-Lite Forum



> Glückwunsch  Die Schreibwerte sind ja echt... nett.  (will haben  )



jap, mit den werten bin ich auch sehr sehr zufrieden.
hab jetzt bestimmt schon 50 durchläufe mit as-ssd gemacht^^


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ist dein wert denn reproduzierbar? wenn nicht, dann stimmt da was echt nicht.



Nö.  Die 900 und etwas mehr sind reproduzierbar. Welcher Wert am Ende in die Highscoreliste kommt, soll Master roheed entscheiden. 



dj*viper schrieb:


> jap, mit den werten bin ich auch sehr sehr zufrieden.
> hab jetzt bestimmt schon 50 durchläufe mit as-ssd gemacht^^



Dass pro Durchlauf etwa 3,5GB Daten geschrieben werden, weißt Du aber? 



dj*viper schrieb:


> vielleicht kann softy mir ja dabei helfen



Lässt Du während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen?


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Dass pro Durchlauf etwa 3,5GB Daten geschrieben werden, weißt Du aber?


macht doch nix, ist ne gute ssd, die kann das ab^^



> Lässt Du während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen?


prime? nä, wieso?


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> prime? nä, wieso?



Weil das mehr Punkte bringt.   Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

klingt komisch, aber werd ich mal ausprobieren^^
und was hat das mit 2 kernen auf sich? 

ich mach grad nen systemabbild von meiner m4. dann kommt das abbild auf die pro. habs vorher nie gemacht, mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> und was hat das mit 2 kernen auf sich?



2 Kerne abzuschalten war einfach ein Versuch, damit die CPU-Frequenz höher geht. Keine Ahung, wie ich da drauf gekommen bin.  Alles Weitere per PN oder Pinnwand, denn in diesem Thread sollten eigentlich nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden, und ich hab schon viel zu viel hier gespammt. (sorry!)


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wie bekommt man die Punkte mit einer M4 so hoch?
Kommt das durch das OC des Prozessors?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die m4 ist halt gut,dank dem verbauten marvell-controller.
besonders in dem anwendungsbereich. also das, was as-ssd tool bencht.
und wie man sieht ist die corsair performance pro sogar besser als die m4 
bin froh, die pro geholt zu haben


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@Softy
ähm...die scores über 1000 Punkte waren bisher immer auf nen auslesefehler zurückzuführen und wurden bisher nicht aufgenommen. So auch leider in deinem Fall geschähen  Der andere rekord fließt natürlich voll ein und auch hierzu nochmal ein dickes Glückwunsch zum abnormal guten Score 

@Manitou
Das OC macht viel aus, aber es gibt auch darüber hinaus noch den einen oder anderen legalen "Trick/Tweack"  um seine Punkte in die höhe zu schrauben. Das hier ist aber nicht der richtige Ort um sowas auszudiskutieren. Macht das bitte per Pinwand/PN oder in meinem anderen SSD Sammelthread. 

@DJ*Viper und co.
Ähm...bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass dein Corsair Exot den gleichen Controller hat wie die m4?! Ich würde sie gerne dort einreihen. Darüber hinaus, die Schreibwerte sind ja abartig. Wäre wohl auch mein direkter Favorit! Man soll sich ja bekanntlich nicht nur von dem AS SSD Punkte Score blenden lassen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So sie ist endlich bei mir:
Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nachdem ich alles drauf hatte habe ich zunächste mal geschaut, was das Sata 3 per IO Level Up an meinem Board bringt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wirklich ziemlich enttäuschent.
Liegt aber am Board bzw. am Chip und nicht an meiner SSD.
Ich habe dieses Board:
ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Danach hab ich wieder auf Sata II umgesteckt und habe folgendes, meiner Ansicht nach besseres Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde die SSD nun auch am Sata II Port lassen, das sie dort eine bessere Perfoamnce zu bieten scheint. Außerdem hab ich dann 16 Lanes an der Graka oder optional etwas schnelleres USB 3.0.
Interessant wäre ob jemand mir jemand einen Sata III Controller empfehlen kann. Also als Steckkarte, natürlich wenn dann mit einer besseren Performance als mein aktueller onboard Sata III Controller.

Und hier zum eintragen:

509 | GoldenMic | Samsung 830 Series | 128 GB | i7-870 | P55


Besser als meine alte Extramemory Sandforce ist die Samsung auf jedenfall


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jo und wieder ein opfer der onboard Sata 3 controller ^^ Nur im Chipsatz integrierte Sata 3 Controller taugen was. Update eingefügt


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja, ich werd mich zumindest bei Asus nochmal für den Marketing Gag Beschweren 

Und auch nen Controller den ich oer Steckkarte ins System einbinde würde mir nicht mehr Leistung bringen?


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

bist nicht der erste der das gesicht runter hängen lies nachdem er seine onboard Sata 3 schnittstelle getestet hat ^^ Normalerweise reißen es Steckkarten auch nicht raus. bzw. kommt drauf an was du haben willst...Dem Score wird es idr nichts nutzen. die seq. Werte werden sicher weiter steigen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Kannst ja mal was verlinken...der score steht bei mir nicht an erster Stelle, mir gehts vor allem um die Alltagsperformance.
Wobei das nächste Updgrade dann doch eher 4 bzw 8 Gb mehr ram sein werden


----------



## Zergoras (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Sieht fast identisch mit meinen Werten aus. Viel Spaß mit der Platte.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hab ich schon, danke


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

btw, wir haben den ersten Platz in der Kategorie "meiste Hits" im nicht gepinnten Bereich ergattert  An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an euch alle


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @DJ*Viper und co.
> Ähm...bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass dein Corsair Exot den gleichen Controller hat wie die m4?! Ich würde sie gerne dort einreihen. Darüber hinaus, die Schreibwerte sind ja abartig. Wäre wohl auch mein direkter Favorit! Man soll sich ja bekanntlich nicht nur von dem AS SSD Punkte Score blenden lassen


 
hab grad mal bissl gegoogelt. die haben beide tatsächlich den gleichen controller. nur der NAND-Typ ist anders.
also bei mir ist definitiv die CPP jetzt mein favorit der SSD's 



> btw, wir haben den ersten Platz in der Kategorie "meiste Hits" im nicht gepinnten Bereich ergattert  An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an euch alle



danke an die spammer^^


----------



## Verox (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum meine Vertex 3 bei X6 1055t @ 2.8 GHZ Stock besser ist als bei @3.43 GHZ OC  ? (499-496) mit Secure Erase. höchstens 5 GB geschrieben bis jetzt nach Neuinst. von Windows.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach OC.

meine seq. Werte Write find ich auch grottig o0

vor OC warns 499....


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

naja es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten...entweder dein systembus wird durch das OC leicht instabil (schon öfters nachweisbar) oder es handelt sich schlicht und einfach um einen auslesefehler/tolleranz


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update 

529 | GoldenMic | Samsung 830 Series | 128 GB | i7-870 | P55


----------



## ROROB (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hallo,
habe endlich meine SSD in Betrieb genommen.
Anbei meine Daten

682 | ROROB | Crucial M4 | 60 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | P67Pro3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passen die Werte, oder muss ich noch was umstellen?
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Genial! Entlich stellt Corsair auch m4 SSD her  
Abgesehen davon, gehen deine werte in Ordnung.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ich gebs auf....
mehr schaff ich leider nicht.
folgendes hab ich jetzt gemacht:

1. secure erase 
2. CPU@5Ghz 
3. c-states und sämtliche sparmechanismen OFF
4. modifizierte intel RSTe treiber für den server-bereich
5. prime auf 2 kernen


nach einigen durchläufen hier nun das ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




914 | dj*viper | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | Z68


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wow.  Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. I'LL BE BACK  
EDIT:
Sorry, dj*viper, aber das Krönchen behalte ich.  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



917 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68


----------



## lator (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

864 | lator | Crucial M4 | 128  GB | i5 2500K @ 5.1 Ghz | Z68


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

512 | SilentKilla | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB | Q9650 @ 4,0 GHz | P45 ICH10R

Die Gute wird leider durch SATA 2 eingebremst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WC-Ente (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Jetzt endlich mit meinem ASUS Crosshair V Formula 

451 | WC-Ente | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB | AMD II Phenom X6 1100T @ Stock | 990FX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



*Startseite aufgefrischt*​


----------



## To_by_b (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So seit gestern bin ich auch SSD abhängig   Hab mir die Samsung 830 128 GB geholt

*547 |To_by_b | Samsung 830 | 128 gb | i7 950 @ 3,7 Ghz |X58 ICH10R*


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich wohl noch ne eigene Samsung ecke aufmachen müssen  gz zum ersten platz in der untergruppe "sonstige"


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich habe noch keine SSD, die kommt aber noch nächstest Jahr.
Aber dj*viper  Corsair Perf. Pros hat wohl nichts in der M4 Liste verloren!


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

das hab ich auch schon gemerkt. die liste sollte "marvell-controller" heissen oder so.

denn die CPP hat den gleichen controller wie die m4


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Die Marvelliste steht ganz unten im Spoiler, der Titel ist aber Sonstige !


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

dann fehlt noch ne overall score list

edit: mist den haben wir ja schon xD


----------



## thom_cat (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ich hatte ja derzeit vorgeschlagen die listen nach controller zu machen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



To_by_b schrieb:


> So seit gestern bin ich auch SSD abhängig   Hab mir die Samsung 830 128 GB geholt
> 
> *547 |To_by_b | Samsung 830 | 128 gb | i7 950 @ 3,7 Ghz |X58 ICH10R*



Die hängt bei dir an nem Sata III oder?



roheed schrieb:


> wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich wohl noch ne eigene Samsung ecke aufmachen müssen  gz zum ersten platz in der untergruppe "sonstige"



Mir hast du nicht zum ersten Platz gratuliert


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jaja ich weiß das die m4 und Corsair PP einen MArvel Controller haben...und außer wir wer noch?! ^^
soll soviel heißen wie --> Crucial M4 kennt jeder, was drunter steckt nur wenige und da ich nicht ahnen konnte das Corsair auch noch eine eigene "m4" rausbringt war das ja auch lange kein Problem 

Ähm jop, die Überschrift bei Sonstige (Marvel) stimmt nicht. Ist mir heute auch mal so aufgefallen  naja schauen wir mal, denke das ich die liste am WE nochmal etwas aufarbeite.


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Meine Vorschlag für die "neue" Aufteilung...​ 


*TOP 10 Single*
1.
2.
3.

*TOP 10 RAID*
1.
2.
3.

* Marvel Controller*
(m4, CPP, C300, Intel 510?!)

* Sandforce Controller*
(V2, V3, usw)

*Samsung Controller*
(S470/S830)
*
Sonstige*
(Intel Postville, Indilinx Controller)​


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja das ist auf jeden fall übersichtlicher


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Macht einen geschickten Eindruck. 

Ich würde eh vllt. den Spoilerkram weglassen. Soo viel Gescrolle ist das auch nicht, und keine Sau macht den Spoiler auf (ich zumindest nicht,  aber ich bin ja auch auf Platz 1   )


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

warts ab. ich hab die ssd jetzt die ganze zeit ruhen lassen 
da geht noch was 

wart ja noch auf ein fw update. weisst ja, was mit der m4 passiert ist


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Och, ich hab schon einen Score von über 920. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den poste ich bloß (noch) nicht, sonst wird der nur wieder angezweifelt.


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die CPP wird schon das bessere "m4" update haben ^^ 

naja spoiler hin wie her, die liste ist ja mittlerweile doch schon ziemlich lang...naja schau mer mal, werd mich dieses we mal dem thema annehmen  wetter wird grad eh immer schlechter, da kann ich nicht mal mehr mit meinem GTi rumheizen


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hier mal nen raid-0 mit 2x CPP's 128GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muahahahaha


----------



## To_by_b (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@ Golden mic:
Ja hängt sie! Leider an den marvellcontroller der nur zusatz ist. Mit dem Sata II Controller der von Intel ist hab ich sogar 11 Punkte mehr gemacht! Aber will nicht die ganze Zeit immer umstecken! Zumal die SSD zum arbeiten da sein soll und nur Spaßweise zum Benchen

@Roheed: thx


----------



## Flowuar (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Moin,

786 | Flowuar | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,0GHz | Z68





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gibt es noch einen Trick um höher zu kommen?
Was könnte ich noch ausprobieren?

Gruß

Flo


----------



## joel3214 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

System wie in der Sig nur mit Standarte Takt.
Sata2
Hoffe die werte sind in Ordnung?


----------



## roheed (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



*!! Soooo, kurzer Rundumschlag !!* 

1. Die Startseite habe ich jetzt nochmal in Liebevoller Detailarbeit überarbeitet
2. Durch die vielen "Marvell Controller" ist es mir etwas zu unübersichtlich, werde mir da nochmal was einfallen lassen 

3. @ dj*viper gesperrt?! WTF? Naja dennoch Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz im Raid menü^^
4. @ Flowuar, auch dir ein GZ zum ersten Platz in der frischen Gruppe "Samsung Controller" 

5. @joel3214 | Für sowas ist der Thread eigentlich nicht gedacht 
Wenn du mit in die liste willst, bitte mal ersten Post mal anschauen ^^ 
Deine werte sind für die S2 Schnittstelle vollkommen I.O.
​


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

787 | Verminaard | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7-2600K @ Stock | Z68





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne OC als Systemplatte auf ner frischen Wininstallation.

Mal schauen ob ich irgendwann mal Lust auf mehr bekomme.


----------



## roheed (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

und schon ist der erste platz wech ^^ gz @ verminaard


----------



## WC-Ente (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

462 | WC-Ente | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB | AMD II Phenom X6 1100T @ 4,07GHz | 990FX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGotRiCe (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

582| iGotRiCe | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | AMD II Phenom X4 955 @ 4GHz | 870 SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja, zumindest kann ich noch damit angeben das ich der erste mit ner Samsung 830er im Thread war 
Hab scheinbar gute Überzeugungsarbeitet geleistet


----------



## roheed (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja die SAmsung SSD sind wohl immer mehr im kommen. Die Rohleistung weiß ja auch durchaus zu überzeugen


----------



## Sonnenrose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mit neuem Board hab ich ja die 800er Marke geknackt 

803 | Sonnenrose | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i5 2500k @ 4GHz | Z68


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

und ist stolz wie harry   verdammt, sowas nennt man glaub OT spam^^


----------



## TankCommander (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier meine kleine M4

668|TankCommander|Crucial M4|64GB|i7 2600k@4.4 GHz|Z68


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ist es den soooo schwer den 1. Post zu beachten ?! @TAnkcommander


----------



## TankCommander (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@roheed
Bei 82 Seiten schon....

Am besten rufst du einen Moderator und beschwerst dich...über mich.


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Am besten rufst du einen Moderator und beschwerst dich...über mich.


ja werd ich wohl machen müssen ... weil der böse, böse TankCommander gleich zurück Zickt  Ich kann es nur jedem mal ans Herz legen, versucht mal einen ähnlichen Thread zu Pflegen und Aktuell zu halten, dann seht ihr vlt. vieles plötzlich mit anderen Augen  Bei vielem sag ich schon gar nichts mehr aber einfach Posten ohne auch nur ansatzweise die Spielregeln gelesen zu haben darf auch ruhig kommentiert werden  Und bist sicher nicht der erste geschweige den der letzte den ich darauf hinweise(n muss)


----------



## TankCommander (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@Roheed

1. Respekt das du den Threat pflegst  
2. Vielleicht kannst du einen kleinen Vermerk "auf Seite 1" im Thema platzieren.
3. Guck auf mein Avatarbild "Peace" 

Gruß Tank

P.S. Der Threat ist nee tolle Idee und vermittelt einen guten Eindruck über die jeweiligen SSD's


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich hab dich nicht gemeldet, brauchst also nicht so dick auftragen   

Darüber hinaus, vielen Dank das du meine Arbeit hier zu schätzen weißt  In diesem Sinne, Peace @ all


----------



## TankCommander (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich hab dich nicht gemeldet, brauchst also nicht so dick auftragen   (hoffe du verstehst den Spaß dahinter  )
> 
> Darüber hinaus, vielen Dank das du meine Arbeit hier zu schätzen weißt  In diesem Sinne, Peace @ all


 
Ich hatte deine Ironie erkannt...   xD


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

du, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie schnell man was in den falschen Hals bekommt (je nach pers. Laune versteht sich)
Daher auch mein evtl. etwas zu "genervter" post auf deinen Eintrag ohne die Tabelleneigenschaften


----------



## TankCommander (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Sorry hatte es wirklich nicht gesehen...ich hätte auch gucken können. 

Hast ja recht!


----------



## mojoxy (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Bäh wie sich alle lieb haben... Eklig! Dieses vorweihnachtliche Getue 
Habe TankCommander gemeldet. roheed traut sich ja nicht und einer muss es ja mal machen!


(Wer mich noch nicht kennt: Das war und ist nicht ernst gemeint!)


----------



## TankCommander (21. Dezember 2011)

Mal gucken ob du jetzt den Silver Star bekommst.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Kleines Update

548 | GoldenMic | Samsung 830 Series | 128 GB | i7-870 | P55


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ahhhh, knapp das Treppchen verfehlt  Aber du bist auf dem richtigen weg. Mit ner neueren Plattform hättest ihn sicher geknackt.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

huhu, i'm back in town 

die erste seite sieht jetzt viel besser aus. 
doch ein kleiner fehler hat sich dort eingeschlichen: tabellenname "Samsung C*R*ONTROLLER" 
nochwas: der samsung raid score ist ohne OC, also @stock!

kam garnicht dazu meine CPP zu quälen, sry


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ahhhh, knapp das Treppchen verfehlt  Aber du bist auf dem richtigen weg. Mit ner neueren Plattform hättest ihn sicher geknackt.


 
Bekomm ich nicht nen Trostpreis weil ich der Beste mit Sata II bin? 

Überlege aktuell mir dieses Board zu holen:
ASRock P67 Transformer, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ne leider nicht^^ Hab ja die abzeichen für den 4. Platz (und ganz früher 5.) abgeschaft. Also mußt es schon aus eigener Kraft schafen^^

..Solange du das MB nicht nur kaufst um hier paar plätze gut zu machen ist es mir Wurscht.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Und was sind diese Sterne die manche haben? 

Und ja, das Mb nur für den Thread


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Und was sind diese Sterne die manche haben?


da steckt system dahinter^^ und zwar haben das nur die  4. Platzieren in der Sonderliste "top 10"  In den Untergruppen sind sie entfallen


----------



## VoodooChile (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*?  |  767  |  VoodooChile  |  Kingston SSDNow KC100  |  240GB  |  i7-3930K @ 3,2GHz  |  X79

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der Bench wurde mit laufender Win 7x64 Installation auf dem Testlaufwerk und keinen besonderen Tweaks/Spezialtreibern/etc. gemacht. Gefallen mir ganz gut, diese Werte )



*edit: *Den Regeln aus dem 1ten Post angepasst


----------



## roheed (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

und TAnkcommander...merkste was ? 

@Vodoooooochileschote
Bitte 1. Post beachten  danke


----------



## TankCommander (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

LOL 

@roheed
Ja ich war nicht der letzte....lach


----------



## roheed (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Na schau an...es geht ja doch @ *VoodooChile* (danke fürs Anpassen)  

Btw, ein sehr sehr schöner Wert für eine Sandforce SSD. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten platz. 


Und ein Frohes Fest @ All


​


----------



## Brokoli1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 731 | Brokoli1 | Crucial M4  | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,2 GHz | Z68 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 751 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830  | 128 GB | 2500K @ Stock | P67


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*? | 422 | Joker_68 | Crucial M4  | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,4 GHz | P67*

Der Wert ist viel zu gering, oder?! Hab ich was falsch gemacht?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Joker_68 schrieb:


> Der Wert ist viel zu gering, oder?! Hab ich was falsch gemacht?!


 
Jup, die SSD hängt am Marvell-Controller. Schließe sie mal am Intel-Controller an.


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ähhhhmmmm okay... Wie mach ich das?!  Heißt es Treiber erneut installieren oder am MB umstecken?!


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Am Mainboard umstecken. Die sind farblich kodiert, da musst Du mal im Handbuch nachschauen, ich glaub es sind die 2 grauen SATA-Ports.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Nach dem Umstecken dann noch den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installieren für die letzten Paar Punkte, damit's auch mit den 800 klappt.


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ker das muss man auch alles erstmal wissen ... Hab den Marvell-Controller jetzt komplett deaktiviert und meine Platte über den Intel-Controller laufen, und siehe da, TOP Ergebniss 
Vielen vielen Dank Softy!!!

Neuer Versuch:


*? | 811 | Joker_68 | Crucial M4  | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,4 GHz | P67*


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Bitte schön, sieht doch schon viel besser aus.  Auch wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass der letzte AMD-Rechner bald aus der Top-10 fliegt.


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Die 2 Punkte Unterschied machens ja in der Praxis zum Glück nicht ... einen Platz hast du dann ja noch Luft


----------



## blackout24 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich hab dir geholfen mich von meinem Platz zu verdrängen. 
So takte ich das Ding halt auf 4500 Mhz hoch. Sollte mit unter 1.3V was meine Schmerzgrenze ist noch gehen. 
Ist zur Zeit auch schön kühl hier im Zimmer. CoreTemps locker 5 Grad niedriger als im Sommer. I'll be back!


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Was meinst du warum Intel seine neue Generation immer im Winter released (hat)? 
Okay wir sollten hiermit das Offtopic wieder einstellen


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dir geholfen mich von meinem Platz zu verdrängen.
> So takte ich das Ding halt auf 4500 Mhz hoch. Sollte mit unter 1.3V was meine Schmerzgrenze ist noch gehen.
> Ist zur Zeit auch schön kühl hier im Zimmer. CoreTemps locker 5 Grad niedriger als im Sommer. I'll be back!



Sorry war nicht meine Absicht euch alle zu schlagen, aber egal ob einen Punkt oder 100 Vorsprung, der Bessere steht oben xD


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Solange Du unter 917 Punkten bleibst, ist alles OK. 

Und wieder mal sorry für  @roheed 

Die Edith sagt, ich soll dem Post noch einen Sinn geben^^:

926 | Softy | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Säsch (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mein erste Bench, denk mal die Werte sind ganz Ok!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



658 | Säsch | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | 870<<<???


Hab ein Gigabyte GA 870ud3 rev2.0


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Jup, sieht gut aus. Du kannst mal schauen, ob Du mit dem aktuellsten AMD AHCI Treiber noch ein paar Punkte mehr holen kannst.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@säsch
Bitte 1. Post beachten und die Spielregeln befolgen 

@Rest
Werte werden morgen eingepflegt...Hab grad nur euer gespame überflogen


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



So, habe jetzt alles eingefügt und hoffe in der Menge ist keiner Untergegangen 

Hab hier mal was interessantes aufgestellt für alle "Statistik" Freunde wie ich einer bin ^^ 
Selbst bei den SSD trifft die "Gauß'sche Normalverteilung" zu was ich irgendwie Witzig finde. 
Hier das ganze grafisch aufbereitet das es greifbarer Ist ^^

Über alle SSD gemessen (ohne RAID!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze nochmal mit dem Crucial SSD ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf die idee bin ich gekommen, weil sich mal ein User im Forum beschwert hat, 
warum er "nur" nen 7XX Score mit seiner M4 Schaft. 
Hier hätte er die Optische Bestätigung das alles I.O. ist bei ihm^^​


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja das ist super, gefällt mir. statistiken sind was tolles 

kommt das auch auf die erste seite? wäre schon nicht shclecht


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> kommt das auch auf die erste seite? wäre schon nicht schlecht



Oh, Sperrung wieder aufgehoben worden? 
Hatte eigentlich nicht vor das auf der Startseite zu integrieren. Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es das Breite Publikum interessiert wie es mit der "Nordverteilung" der ganzen "Messwerte"  aussieht


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Oh, Sperrung wieder aufgehoben worden?



 nee, hab den sever gehackt 



> Hatte eigentlich nicht vor das auf der Startseite zu integrieren. Kann  mir schwer vorstellen, dass es das Breite Publikum interessiert wie es  mit der "Nordverteilung" der ganzen "Messwerte"  aussieht



hmm... schaden kann es ja nicht. kannst es ja nach ganz unten verfrachten


----------



## boltar174 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Säsch schrieb:


> Mein erste Bench, denk mal die Werte sind ganz Ok!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Säsch,

habe identische Hardware (Mainboard Rev.3.1) und identische Punkzahl, aber die Werte sind komischerweise nicht identisch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



658 | Boltar174 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | 870/SB850


----------



## boltar174 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

327 | Boltar174 | Vertex 3 | 60 GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | 870/SB850                         





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja die Werte liegen doch sehr nah beieinander (fast identisch - im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit!). Sieht man vor allem schön an den 4k-64-Werten. Der End-Score ist ja auch nur eine "weighted sum" - sagt also gar nichts über die Einzelwerte aus.


----------



## To_by_b (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So meine SSD ist jetzt am sata 2 controller von Intel und bringt nen paar mehr Punkte als der Sata 3 von Marvel

*560 |To_by_b | Samsung 830 | 128 gb | i7 950 @ 3,7 Ghz |X58 ICH10R*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



To_by_b schrieb:


> So meine SSD ist jetzt am sata 2 controller von Intel und bringt nen paar mehr Punkte als der Sata 3 von Marvel
> 
> *560 |To_by_b | Samsung 830 | 128 gb | i7 950 @ 3,7 Ghz |X58 ICH10R*
> 
> ...


 
Geht mir genauso.
Aber ich sollte mal meine CPu übertakten...fehlt ja nicht viel dann hab ich dich


----------



## To_by_b (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich bin beim Googlen auf nen Firmwareupdate des Marvellcontrollers gelangt nur hatte ich ihn bislang nicht aufgespielt weil ich einfach nicht sehen kann was verbessert wurde! Marvells HP ist Schrott!!!

@GoldenMic soso ne Kampfansage!!  Auf 4 Ghz schaffft es mein Prozzi bestimmt muss ja nur benchtable sein! Mal sehen wann ich wieder Lust bekomme Durch welche Übertaktung  profitiert die SSD eig am meisten?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich hab meine CPu noch nie wirklich übertaktet und mache mir auch Sorgen ob ich mit meinem Grand Kama Cross auf 4 Ghz gehen sollte 
Brauchst dir also keine Sorgen zu machen denke ich.


----------



## To_by_b (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ach  Sorgen hab ich nicht. Wär nur nen guter Anreiz!

Gibts eig noch mehr möglichkeiten um ne hohe Punktzahl zu bekommen als :
Prime
Stromsparfunktionen aus
CPU Übertaktung

@GoldenMic mit Prime meine ich alle Kerne voll auszulasten und das durchgehen beim Benchen. Bringt nen paar Punkte mehr!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mh, Prime? Kannst du genauer werden?
Stromspartechs aus...also die ganzen C-States sind bei mir aktuell deaktiviert.
Und das übertakten übernimmt der Turbo


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@GoldenMic
Du musst Prime95 während des Benchmarks laufen lassen. 

@To_by_B
Ich hab mich relativ lange mit dem Benchmark auseinandergesetzt, die meisten Punkte hatte ich mit diesen Prime95-Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Auf allen Threads?
Was soll das bringen? Dann hab ich nur 3,2 Ghz Takt.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ja, wenn alle Kerne ausgelastet sind, ist der Score höher. Warum das so ist:


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Also ich dachte bisher das liegt am höheren Takt. Aber nun gut, ich werds mal machen und das ergebnis posten.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

bitte etwas weniger


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

OT, aber wichtig:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ials-m4-ssds-haben-einen-bug.html#post3794558


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Bisschen der falsche Thread, aber danke trotzdem...


----------



## Brokoli1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Juhhu, ich habe nochmal alles optimiert, den iaStore Treiber installiert und komme nun auf 818 Punkte!! Das sind 87 P mehr. Bitte ändern^^


| 818 | Brokoli1 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Tja...das wars dann wohl für den letzten AMD Rechner in der Top 10^^ Schade aber so ist das leben halt...hart und unfair  GZ Brokoli


----------



## Joker_68 (31. Dezember 2011)

Brokoli1 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhhu, ich habe nochmal alles optimiert, den iaStore Treiber installiert und komme nun auf 818 Punkte!! Das sind 87 P mehr. Bitte ändern^^
> 
> | 818 | Brokoli1 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,2 GHz | Z68
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=504198"/>



7 Punkte... Verdammt xD...


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Nach ein paar kleinen optimierungen nochmal 21PKT rausgeholt  ich übertakt später mal kurz und schau was ich dann rausbekomm
| 772 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | 2500K @ Stock | P68


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Bevor BlackViper59 noch auf komische Gedanken kommt, meinen alten Score schlaegt und Roheed doppelte arbeit hat 

| 796 | Verminaard | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | 2600K @ 4,2GhZ | Z68





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Bevor BlackViper59 noch auf komische Gedanken kommt, meinen alten Score schlaegt und Roheed doppelte arbeit hat


ach...ihr seit einfach zuuuuu guuuutt zu mir  Update wird umgehend eingepflegt


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bevor BlackViper59 noch auf komische Gedanken kommt, meinen alten Score schlaegt und Roheed doppelte arbeit hat
> 
> | 796 | Verminaard | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | 2600K @ 4,2GhZ | Z68


 
Bis jetzt musste noch keine Angst haben erster Versuch bei 4,5Ghz hat kein wirkliches plus gebracht  naja im neuen Jahr dann auf ein neues  
Guten Rutsch euch allen

| 776 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | 2500K @ 4,5GhZ | P67



Edit: Erst einmal allen ein gesundes neus 

So mehr geht glaub ich bei mir nicht. aber es fehlen noch 4PKT 

| 792 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | 2500K @ 4,7GhZ | P67


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 670 | Evgasüchtiger | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | PH II 965 BE @ 3,6 GhZ | 890FX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

| 


warum habe ich sowenig punkte und einige mit der selben ssd mehr? liegt sowas am chipsatz ? 

bringt cpu oc , ram oc , nb und httakt oc auch punkte oder lohnt das nicht?

habe heute schon den neusten ahci treiber draufgeschmissen habe bisl mehr punkte ca 30 aber dafür ist SEQ lesen und schreiben bisl niedriger ausgefallen .

was kann ich noch optimieren?!


----------



## BlackViper59 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> | 670 | Evgasüchtiger | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | PH II 965 BE @ 3,6 GhZ | 890FX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das erste was du machen könnest wäre zu schauen ob deine CPU während des Benchmarks nicht runtertaktet. d.h. einfach währden des bench im hintergrund prime95 oder ein anderes cpuauslastendes programm


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Das erste was du machen könnest wäre zu schauen ob deine CPU während des Benchmarks nicht runtertaktet. d.h. einfach währden des bench im hintergrund prime95 oder ein anderes cpuauslastendes programm


 
habe den energiemodus deaktiviert ! also auf Hochleistung.
sehe ich auch weil mein aida sidebar zeigt immer 3,6ghz an


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

in erster Linie Bremst dich die AMD Plattform...Siehst ja in der TOP 10. Die Spitzenplätze belegen nun mal (leider) die Intel Plattformen. Mach dich nicht Verückt. Bist die beste AMD Plattform in der Samsung Liste


----------



## moreno111 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

819 | moreno111 | Samsung 830| 256 GB | I2500K@4,4 | Asus P8P67-M

http://www8.pic-upload.de/04.01.12/ran6wigofo4.png


@roheed nochmal gebencht^^

mfg moreno111


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2012)

Ok... 

Oc von cpu/ram/nb/ht bringt nichts?


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*@Moreno111*
Sehr sehr schöner Score...Noch ein Punkt mehr und du wärst die Erste Samsung in der Top10 ...Dran bleiben 

*@EVGAsuchti*
Doch Klar Bringt OC idr was. Siehst ja selber die ganzen Top Score haben bis Anschlag OC. Deinie 3,6 GHz sind ja wirklich nicht schlecht aber kein Vergleich zu den 5 GHZ Boliden aus der Intel Ecke.


----------



## manizzle (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 752 | Manizzle | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,0GhZ | Z68

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120104/8lktmo2m.jpg

wie macht ihr das mit den bildern so schön kompakt?


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

steht auch im 1. Post 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2012)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> @Moreno111
> Sehr sehr schöner Score...Noch ein Punkt mehr und du wärst die Erste Samsung in der Top10 ...Dran bleiben
> 
> @EVGAsuchti
> Doch Klar Bringt OC idr was. Siehst ja selber die ganzen Top Score haben bis Anschlag OC. Deinie 3,6 GHz sind ja wirklich nicht schlecht aber kein Vergleich zu den 5 GHZ Boliden aus der Intel Ecke.



Jo ok . Klar bekomme auch 4ghz hin und 3,9ghz 24/7 stable.

Dann oc ich mal die tage und poste nochmals 

Möchte doch der beste mit ner samsung ssd auf amd plattform bleiben


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

so Rar wie AMD Systeme mittlerweile geworden sind, dürfte das kein großes Problem werden


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

...immer diese spammer...

amd systeme sind vom aussterben bedroht...lol


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> ...immer diese spammer...
> 
> amd systeme sind vom aussterben bedroht...lol



Ja ja


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> ...immer diese spammer...


schon nervig wenn man nicht selber dran beteiligt ist, nicht wahr?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> schon nervig wenn man nicht selber dran beteiligt ist, nicht wahr?


 hahaha du sagst es 
ist aber echt so. wenn man da nicht mitmacht, nervt das schon etwas


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hehe, jetzt kannst dir vorstellen wie es hin und wieder mir gehen muss wenn man mal 1,2 oder mehr Tage nicht mehr online war und dann noch zwischen den ganzen Spam Post die mit Scores rausfischen muss^^ Ja da kommt dann Richtig Freude auf  Aber man soll ja bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man selber im Glashaus sitzt (oder wie der spruch geht XD)^^ Spam ja selber für mein leben gern


----------



## moreno111 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

819 | moreno111 | Samsung 830| 256 GB | I2500K@4,4 | Asus P8P67-M

http://www8.pic-upload.de/04.01.12/ran6wigofo4.png

hab den benchmark nochmal drüber laufen lassen^^

mfg moreno111


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja hat er es doch noch geschaft  Glückwunsch zur Ersten Samsung in der Top 10


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

habe gerade auch nochmals einmal laufen lassen 

685 | Evgasüchtiger | Samsung 830| 128 GB | PHII 965BE @ 3,6Ghz | Asus 890FX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gleich mal mit oc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



689 | Evgasüchtiger | Samsung 830| 128 GB | PHII 965BE @ 3,9Ghz | Asus 890FX


hier mal ein durchlauf auf 3,9 ghz und 1866 ram...lohnt nicht


----------



## Brokoli1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich konnte es nicht lassen udn musste nochmal nachlegen. Das war´s dann aber auch,sonst raucht meine ssd eher ab als meine HDD^^

Neues Ergebnis: Sage und schreibe 2 Punkte mehr! 

| 820 | Brokoli1 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 2600K @ 4,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_68 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Und zack, da bin ich raus aus den Top10... Schönen Dank auch xD


----------



## Vaykir (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Traut euch mal was.  So gut wie jeder 2500K/2600K macht 5GHz unter Luft. 
50x100 @ 1,55V und auf gehts.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

juhu die ersten 50 000 Hits sind geschafft   Thx @ All


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> juhu die ersten 50 000 Hits sind geschafft   Thx @ All


 WOW GRATZ 

du bist mein held des tages 

ohne deine SSD-Threads wär es voll langweilig


----------



## skadro (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

5 | 850 | skadro | Corsair Performance Pro | 128GB | i5-2500k @ 3,3 Ghz | z68

Gestern die cpp bekommen und mit den C-States aus, kein oc, heute getestet. asrock z68 pro3, i5-i2500k @ 3,3 ghz, 8gb 1600er ddrIII ram, corsair performance pro 128gb ssd.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



850 ist doch in ordnung


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



skadro schrieb:


> Gestern die cpp bekommen und mit den C-States aus, kein oc, heute getestet. asrock z68 pro3, i5-i2500k @ 3,3 ghz, 8gb 1600er ddrIII ram, corsair performance pro 128gb ssd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sauber, endlich mal noch einer mit ner CPP 

die werte sind top ohne OC. mal schauen was du mit OC schaffst 
bin gespannt, ob du mich von da oben wegkickst


----------



## skadro (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wäre bestimmt interessant, aber da ich den standardlüfter drauf habe und nicht gerade ein oc-experte bin, belasse ich es dabei. Brauchst also nicht Bangen


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

wie schaft ihr es unter 0,1ms zu kommen (beim lesen)?
nur über die cpu? bevor ich auch nur eine datei auf meine geschrieben hatte, hatte ich noch unter 0,05ms. mit windows hat sich das dann aber mehr als verdoppelt


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@skadro
Hallo und Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum. Bitte 1. Post beachten und deinen Post anpassen, danke 



EDIT::::: *CHECKPOINT*​


----------



## skadro (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

3 | 867 | skadro | Corsair Performance Pro | 128GB | i5-2500k @ 3,3 Ghz | z68

Naja ein wenig oc dachte ich mir schadet nie .

C-States aus, OC auf 3,8 Ghz (mehr wage ich mich nicht  ). Asrock z68 pro3, i5-i2500k @ 3,8 ghz, 8gb 1600er ddrIII ram,  corsair performance pro 128gb ssd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



867


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



skadro schrieb:


> 3 | 867 | skadro | Corsair Performance Pro | 128GB | i5-2500k @ 3,3 Ghz | z68
> 
> Naja ein wenig oc dachte ich mir schadet nie .
> 
> ...



ja wie geil, der 3. platz gehört jetzt noch einer CPP 

glückwunsch 

echt ein top teil sag ich nur


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*checkpoint*​


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ach mittlerweile muss man auch den Rang selbst noch angeben. Du fauler Hund 

Dann bring das aber mal in das Template auf der Startseite mit rein. Ein "X" reicht ja aus, aber damit man erkennt, dass da noch was hinsoll. Habe das nämlich gar nicht realisiert, bis hier die ersten angefangen haben mit der Zahl vor dem Score zu posten...


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

den rang selber eingeben find ich aber nicht so dolle...
der score gibt das doch schon vor.
wenn jemand im späteren post besser ist als jemand der früher gepostet hat, macht das ja eh kein sinn.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

den RAng muss man auch nicht selber eintragen^^ ist nur als platzhalter gedacht und der eine oder andere hat es auch verstanden  Wenn leute es ausfüllen ist das zwar net gemeint aber wird eh nicht übernommen. Einfach das Teil vom 1. Post copy Pasten und gut ist aber naja...was dabei rauskommt seht ihr ja selber jeden tag


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

__| 416 | Roheed | Corsair Force | 90 GB | Q9450 @ 3,2 GHz | X38 ICH9R


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*| 801 | 0815-TYP | Crucial M4 | 128GB | 2670QM @ 3100MHz |Intel HM67*


*801 Punkte im Notebook... jefällt ma jut *


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Nu ist alles klar. War etwas komisch mit dem "Loch" am Anfang


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> den RAng muss man auch nicht selber eintragen^^ ist nur als platzhalter gedacht und der eine oder andere hat es auch verstanden  Wenn leute es ausfüllen ist das zwar net gemeint aber wird eh nicht übernommen. Einfach das Teil vom 1. Post copy Pasten und gut ist aber naja...was dabei rauskommt seht ihr ja selber jeden tag


 ah ok, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, war nur etwas verwirrt


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 801 | 0815-TYP | Crucial M4 | 128GB | i7 2670QM @ 3,1 GHz | HM67

Hallo 0815, Leider fällt bei dir noch die CPU...bitte noch durchgeben. Danke


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ups,habe die CPU nun hinzugefügt.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

und immer noch falsch  aber Google hat mir verraten, das es ein i7 sein muss ^^ thx


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

__| 5720 | GoldenMic | Das wüsstet du gerne wa?  | 3 Gb | i7-870@Stock |P55


Wo bleibt mein keks?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ramdisk


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ne, das ist quasi nen Raid aus zwei 4 GB großen Flashspeicherriegeln...und der controller ist von Intel


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

interessant

Da haue ich deine Flashspeicher mal eben   !!!


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ohne Gesamtscore kein Ranbking


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ohne Gesamtscore kein Ranbking


 
Ohne SSD auch kein Ranking!


----------



## dj*viper (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ohne score und ssd nur spam


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

 Wie wäre es mit einem RAM-Disk Hall of Fame Thread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mit gepimptem RAM :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da soll noch einer sagen, RAM-OC bringt nichts.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Also, wenn wir damit gleich anfangen, dann hab ich gleich meine Elpida Hypers bei 2400MHz drinne. Das wollt ihr doch nicht, oder? 

PS: ich hab immernoch kein plan, wofür man die braucht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jo ab 1333MHz Ram Takt geht jeder Sinn verloren, heheheh!


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> jo ab 1333MHz Ram Takt geht jeder Sinn verloren, heheheh!


 
WHAT? 
Ab 2000MHz gehts erst richtig los!


----------



## VoodooChile (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem RAM-Disk Hall of Fame Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wesentlich mehr bringt als  RAM-OC ist ne bessere RAMDisk Software, dann sind schon mal Steigerungen um 200% drin 
BTW, warum zeigt AS SSD eigentlich keine Zugriffszeit beim Lesen an (ist bei mir auch so)?


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> ohne score und ssd nur spam


Ja, dass ist die perfekte Zusammenfassung der letzten Post (und die noch gefolgt sind) 



> BTW, warum zeigt AS SSD eigentlich keine Zugriffszeit beim Lesen an (ist bei mir auch so)?


ich denke bei den zugriffszeiten im nanosekunden Bereich des RAM kommt AS SSD einfach nicht mehr mit...soll heißen die anzeige reicht nicht mehr XD



**checkpoint Info für miiiicch**


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Was wesentlich mehr bringt als  RAM-OC ist ne bessere RAMDisk Software, dann sind schon mal Steigerungen um 200% drin


 hast du auch n tip welche da schneller is?


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> hast du auch n tip welche da schneller is?



Ich fahre richtig gut damit.Absolut ohne Probleme und sehr leicht zu bedienen

Dataram RAMDisk - Download - CHIP Online

Das ist der Grund warum ich überall noch bei jeder SSD 100% Health habe^^

Alles auf Ramdisk zugewiesen (verlagern) !!!

Von der Geschwindigkeit merkt man aber nichts.Wenn man Ein spiel z.b. Auf Ramdisk Installiert oder hi Kopiert und vergleicht,0 unterschied !

Es dient einfach die SSD zu schonen und den Müll draufzulagern.


----------



## VoodooChile (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> hast du auch n tip welche da schneller is?


VSuite Ramdisk SE (im Direct I/O Mode) und  SuperSpeed RAMDisk Plus (aber nur ohne Einrichtung während des Bootens) sind nach meiner Erfahrung die besten/schnellsten Programme. Die anderen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_RAM_disk_software#Gilisoft_RAMDiskhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_RAM_disk_software#QSOFT_Ramdisk_Enterprisewaren unter Win7Ux64 entweder langsamer und/oder Quell unzähliger BSODs^^


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*




dj*Viper und ich haben zusammen mal wieder was schönes ausgetüftelt 
Über eine Rege Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr Freuen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-schaetzchen.html


​


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hehe, was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Hehe, was kommt als nächstes?


 
roheed: "Komm, dj*viper, wir müssen uns auf morgen Abend vorbereiten..."
dj*viper: "Wieso,was wollen wir denn morgen Abend machen, roheed?"
roheed: "Genau dasselbe was wir jeden Abend machen, dj*viper. Wir versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen."


----------



## Nyuki (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> roheed: "Komm, dj*viper, wir müssen uns auf morgen Abend vorbereiten..."
> dj*viper: "Wieso,was wollen wir denn morgen Abend machen, roheed?"
> roheed: "Genau dasselbe was wir jeden Abend machen, dj*viper.n."Wir versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reiße



und wir wollen alle dabei zuschauen, ohne unsere Finger dabei wund zu hauen


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> roheed: "Komm, dj*viper, wir müssen uns auf morgen Abend vorbereiten..."
> dj*viper: "Wieso,was wollen wir denn morgen Abend machen, roheed?"
> roheed: "Genau dasselbe was wir jeden Abend machen, dj*viper. Wir versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen."


 
Heute nur der Laufwerke und Speichermedien Thread...morgen vlt die ganze Welt?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Aber ihr kennt das "etwas veränderte" Zitat schon, oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@roheed + dj*viper

Wie wäre es vor der  () mit einem weiteren Gruppenmasturbations-Benchmark-Thread?  

Und zwar der [PCGH Extreme-sinnfrei Benchmark] Der AS SSD °°RAM-DISK°° Thread. Angegeben wird Größe der Ramdisk, verwendetes Programm, CPU + Takt + Chipsatz. Ich hätte da schon ein feines Ergebnis :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

waaaaas?
ich komme ja mit meiner 4GB ram disk gerade mal 6.500pkt
allerdings laufen die grad auch nur mit 640MHz und8er timings


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ist ein Auslesefehler. Der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Lese- und Schreibrate.   Aber


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Aber ihr kennt das "etwas veränderte" Zitat schon, oder?


das ist doch von pinky & the Brain oder wie man die Trickfilmserie schreibt XD Müssen uns jetzt nur noch darüber streiten wer die dicke kleine Maus und wer die große schlanke spielt XD



> Und zwar der [PCGH Extreme-sinnfrei Benchmark] Der AS SSD °°RAM-DISK°° Thread.


Mach doch so nen Thread auf  Ich bin fürs erste ausgelastet mit meinen 3 1/2 Threads in dieser ecke


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updateshttp://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Super, danke für die Info.  Hab gleich mal geupdatet. (Bringt aber nicht mehr Punkte beim AS SSD Benchmark  )


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ja hast recht, bei mir auch nicht, schade eigentlich


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Jup, war aber ja auch nicht Sinn / Grund des Updates. Daher verzeihe ich es Crucial, dass sie nicht nochmal 20% Mehrleistung reingepackt haben.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

alter, wenn sie das gebracht hätten, dann würd ich nur noch die crucial empfehlen.
mal abwarten, vllt beim nächsten update


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Crucial Update kann bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance (zumindest nicht bei mir).
Hätte auch eher eine Verschlechterung, als eine Verbesserung erwartet. Zum Glück ist dies nicht eingetreten


----------



## Ronnyk (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So, nun ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

539 | Ronnyk | Crucial M4 | 128GB | Q9450 @ 2,6 | X48 + ICH9R

Sind doch recht passable Werte! Allerdings ist der 4K lesen wert sehr gering. Muss dass so sein?
Sie hängt allerdings auch nur an einem NForce Sata 2 Port.

Edit: Welcher Depp programmiert denn so ein Mist. Kann man denn nicht wie früher [IMG...


----------



## Fleshless91 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

5 | 727 | Fleshless91 | Samsung830 | 256GB | i5-2500k @ 3,3 Ghz | P67

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@ronnyk nimm dir mal ein beispiel an Fleshless91 ... so muss ein Post hier aussehen  Anleitung dazu steht im 1. Post


----------



## Fleshless91 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @ronnyk nimm dir mal ein beispiel an Fleshless91 ... so muss ein Post hier aussehen  Anleitung dazu steht im 1. Post



Danke für das Lob^^ aber eine Frage hätte ich kurz zu meiner SSD.

Der Wert für 4K Lesen kommt mir etwas gering vor im gegensatz zu den anderen 830ern.
Liegt das an meinem Asrock P67 Professional Board oder daran dass ich auf die SSD schon relativ viel draufgepackt habe oder woran sonst?.

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

naja in erster Linie liegt es daran, dass die anderen ihre kiste getuned haben für den bench^^ Deine CPU rennt auf Stock und das ist mit ein grund warum die 4k werte so gering sind.


----------



## Fleshless91 (14. Januar 2012)

Ok also auf den Sara II Intel controller sollte ich Sie nicht hängen oder? Hab Sie derzeit am SATA III Marvel. Der soll ja nicht so toll sein


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

An die Sara würd ich auch kein SSD hängen 

Aber den im Chipsatz integrierten Controller würde ich immer den externen Vorziehen. Also in diesem Fall, weg vom Marvell, ran an den Intel SATA 3Gb/s. Damit sollten auch die 4k Werte noch bisschen steigen


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Ok also auf den Sara II Intel controller sollte ich Sie nicht hängen oder? Hab Sie derzeit am SATA III Marvel. Der soll ja nicht so toll sein



Kannst Du ja mal testen, bei manchen kommen am SATA2 Port höhere Benchmark Ergebnisse raus. Dann limitiert zwar die SATA-II Schnittstelle beim sequentiellen Lesen und Schreiben, aber die 4K und die  4K-64Thrd Werte sind höher, und gerade der letztere wird beim AS SSD Bench sehr stark  bei der Punktevergabe gewichtet.


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Ok also auf den Sara II Intel controller sollte ich Sie nicht  hängen oder? Hab Sie derzeit am SATA III Marvel. Der soll ja nicht so  toll sein


DAs ist aber nicht Richtig was du uns da erzählst ^^ In deinem Screen sieht man eindeutig dass du die SSD am Intel Sata 3 Chip hängen hast  Also nochmal ... passt alles, deine nicht OC CPU bremst die  SSD ein wenig aus


----------



## Fleshless91 (15. Januar 2012)

Oh. Mein Fehler. Dachte mein Board hat 6 SATA 3 Anschlüsse von marvel. Dabei sind es 2 Intel und 4 marvel. 

Ok also OC oder damit zufrieden sein ^^  

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

glaub sollte mal langsam aufschreiben (bevorzugt 1. Seite) was man alles machen kann um den Score zu puschen XD Aber das ist ja das witzige an der sache...selber drauf zu kommen 



CPU max. OC
Alle Stromsparfunktionen Aus
CPU während dem Benchen künstlich auslasten (Prime zb)
Chipsatzintegrierte Sata Schnittstelle nutzen, bevorzugt SATA3
Aktuellen Chipsatztreiber Installieren
Aktuelle Sandy Bridge Plattform nutzen
SSD frisch Secure Erasen
SSD bevorzugt nicht als OS Platte einsetzten (während dem Benchen!)^^
Insbesondere die 4k werte in einem Zweiten Run seperat nochmal nachbenchen
Ja das sind alle so kleinen Tricks wie die Leute so abnormal hohe Scores erreichen  abgesehen davon wird bei den SSD sicher auch eine gewisse Streuung vorhanden sein...so wie schon beim rest des Systems üblicherweise auch.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Die Liste kann ich so aber nicht durchgehen lassen.

Wenn die CPU am max. OC ist, dann sind die Stromsparmechanismen eh deaktiviert! Also wäre letzeres für mich der erste Punkt, denn das kann jeder, ohne OC-Kenntnisse hinbekommen und profitiert damit am meisten.

Die Liste würde so denke ich deutlich mehr Sinn machen. (Sortiert nach Nutzen/Einsatz)

1) Im Chipsatz integrierten SATA-Controller nutzen, bevorzugt INTEL SATA 6Gb/s
2) Alle Stromsparfunktionen ausschalten (LPM, C-States)
3) CPU max. OC ODER CPU während dem Bench künstlich auslasten (um den Turbo zu triggern)
4) Vor der Benchsession ein "secure erase" durchlaufen lassen
5) Die 4k-Werte noch mal getrennt "nachbenchen"
6) Aktuellen Chipsatztreiber installieren
7) Aktuelle Plattform nutzen (INTEL Z68)

Ich kann die Liste noch erweitern, aber wir wollen ja nicht all unsere Geheimnisse lüften. Geht ja immerhin um Informationsvorteile 

Was ich nicht bestätigen kann, bei anderen aber funktioniert hat:
SSD bevorzugt nicht als OS Platte einsetzten 

Bei mir war der Score als OS-Platte höher, als beim NON-OS-Bench. Kann auch eine Art Messungenauigkeit sein, aber ich wiederhole meine Tests meist ~zehn mal, um so etwas auszuschließen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

690 | Evgasüchtiger | Samsung 830| 128 GB | PHII 965BE @ 3,6Ghz | Asus 890FX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleines update 2 pünkchen mehr  die 700p muss ich nochmal knacken


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> kleines update 2 pünkchen mehr  die 700p muss ich nochmal knacken


2 Pünktchen  Vorne haste doch schon einen Score mit 689 Punkten macht also gerade mal ein Punkt aus und da du damit nicht mal nen Platz gut machst werde ich mal warten bis du mit einem 700 kommst 

@mojo
Wie gesagt, eigentlich ist es doch viel Lustiger selber rauszufinden was den Score puscht als alles vorgekaut zu bekommen. Daher werde ich es nicht mit ein bauen. Außerdem empfiehlt es sich ehrlich gesagt die Config dann eh nicht 24/7 laufen zu lassen nur um paar Punkte mehr in AS SSD zu erreichen ^^


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Das extreme Benchsettings nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb sind, sollte jeder der so etwas macht wissen. Sonst hat er keine lange Freude damit...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2012)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Pünktchen  Vorne haste doch schon einen Score mit 689 Punkten macht also gerade mal ein Punkt aus und da du damit nicht mal nen Platz gut machst werde ich mal warten bis du mit einem 700 kommst
> 
> @mojo
> Wie gesagt, eigentlich ist es doch viel Lustiger selber rauszufinden was den Score puscht als alles vorgekaut zu bekommen. Daher werde ich es nicht mit ein bauen. Außerdem empfiehlt es sich ehrlich gesagt die Config dann eh nicht 24/7 laufen zu lassen nur um paar Punkte mehr in AS SSD zu erreichen ^^



Ok


----------



## Spiff (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier mal was von mir
| 779 | Spiff | Samsung SSD 830 | 256 GB | i7 3930k @ stock| X79

Bin etwas entäuscht von der SSD dachte die macht etwas mehr Punkt  hoffentlich bringt Samsung FW mässig auch noch sowas raus wie Crucial bei der m4 die FW 0009


----------



## Fleshless91 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

2 | 803 | Fleshless91 | Samsung830 | 256GB | i5-2500k @ 3,3 Ghz | P67

Ab aufs Treppchen 
Hab nur diesmal mit Prime ausgelastet, laut CPU-Z auf 3,4GHZ aber halt ohne OC.


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

...immer wieder herrlich mit anzusehen, wie viel Sportgeist so manche Leute an den Tag legen, wenn es ums "Treppchen" geht  GZ


----------



## Fleshless91 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Früher oder Später hol ich mir auch den 1. Platz 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## BlackViper59 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

och nö. jetzt bin ich nicht mehr aufm treppchen   kann es sein dass die 256GB Version ein bisschen schneller sind als die 128GB ?


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Will einer ne C300 kaufen?


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> och nö. jetzt bin ich nicht mehr aufm treppchen   kann es sein dass die 256GB Version ein bisschen schneller sind als die 128GB ?


ja dem einen Freud dem anderen Leid ^^ Ham halt nur drei stück auf dem "treppchen" Platz XD Ja die 256 ist etwas schneller als die 128 Version. Vorsicht bei der m4 ist es ironischer weise genau umgekehrt


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Will einer ne C300 kaufen?


 achtung sittenpolizei...
"solche anfragen bitte nur im verkaufsthread"
würde jetzt ein moderator sagen


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

|805 | Verminaard | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | 2600k @ Stock | Z68

Jetzt hoert auf mich da zu verdraengen -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

die ssd euphorie ist echt ansteckend..wie geil 


btw...hab heute meine 2k voll^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Vorsicht bei der m4 ist es ironischer weise genau umgekehrt



Dafür gibts allerdings ne ganz einfache simple erklärung. nix ironie


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hier war ein Doppelpost, warum auch immer
loeschen bitte


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Aaaaalterrrr .... 10 post in 5 sekunden XD Leistet ja wieder ganze arbeit XD


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

roheed, hör bitte auf zu spamen, muss dich sonst melden^^


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wir wollen nur den Wasserkuehlquatschthread einholen


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> roheed, hör bitte auf zu spamen, muss dich sonst melden^^



...ich lach ja nicht oft "allein" vorm rechner...aber grad hast es geschaft @ viper  Ich verspreche besserung XD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2012)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> ...immer wieder herrlich mit anzusehen, wie viel Sportgeist so manche Leute an den Tag legen, wenn es ums "Treppchen" geht  GZ



Ok dann teste ich nacher auch mal mit prime  wenn ich von der arbeit wieder da bin.
Was ist denn wenn ich meinen arbeitsspeicher zu 100% auslaste ....bringt das auch was ?!


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ne dürfte nix bringen...es geht nur darum, die CPU aus ihrem Eco modus zu pushen...und das macht man am besten mit ein bischen Prime auslastung. AS SSD führt die CPU ja mit links aus und ist deshalb im sleep modus


----------



## Fleshless91 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste wie ich bei meinem Board richtig OC xD.
Naja, muss ich mich wohl etwas reinlesen oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Asrock Fatality P67 Professional?

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Das ist ein Witz oder? Das ist sicher der Chipsatz mit OC am einfachsten ist seit... ja seit immer. Ich glaube du solltest es einfach lassen. Am Ende machst du noch was kaputt und dann ist das Geschreie groß. Will dir nicht auf die Füße treten, aber, auch wenn es heute wirklich einfach ist, ist die Gefahr bei übermäßigem OC nicht zu leugnen.


----------



## Fleshless91 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Will ja auch nicht übermäßig sondern max. 3,8ghz-4ghz, nur wenn mans noch nie gemacht hat muss man halt fragen oder sich einlesen .

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier kannst Du Dich mal einlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja im Grunde stellst den Multi auf 40 und hoffst, dass es bootet. Vorher jedoch die Spannungen richtig setzen und nicht Auto lassen. Aber das ist hier der falsche Thread. Gibt hier im Forum die passenden dafür. Am besten einfach mal dort vertrauensvoll hinwenden


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

CPU auslasten und dann benchen is allerdings eindeuttig unklug.
wär doch viel schlauer wenn man einfach im bios die ganze strom-spar-******** abschaltet. dann läufste sofort bei 100% und musst die cpu nicht erst wecken, sonst verschenkste ja cpu leistung für was weis ich was


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> CPU auslasten und dann benchen is allerdings eindeuttig unklug.
> wär doch viel schlauer wenn man einfach im bios die ganze strom-spar-******** abschaltet. dann läufste sofort bei 100% und musst die cpu nicht erst wecken, sonst verschenkste ja cpu leistung für was weis ich was


Meine Rede. Scheinbar hatten andere damit aber wirklich Erfolg! Sprich höhere Punkte bei 100% Auslastung ggü. Keiner Last bei deaktivierten Stromsparfeatures. Ich jedoch nicht


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> CPU auslasten und dann benchen is allerdings eindeuttig unklug.
> wär doch viel schlauer wenn man einfach im bios die ganze strom-spar-******** abschaltet. dann läufste sofort bei 100% und musst die cpu nicht erst wecken, sonst verschenkste ja cpu leistung für was weis ich was



Hab ich alles ausprobiert. Aber nur mit Prime95 gehen so hohe Scores.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2012)

Meine stromsparaktion ist schön deaktiviert


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Meins? Bingo 
Dann mach ich mal wieder einen voll 

@Softy: Gibt es für das Phänomen bei dir auch nen Grund?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

 zu 1000 Posts in diesem Thread.  Auf die nächsten 1000 spamfreien Beiträge


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> zu 1000 Posts in diesem Thread.  Auf die nächsten 1000 spamfreien Beiträge


Schöner Text, aber zu langsam


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Schöner Text, aber zu langsam







mojoxy schrieb:


> @Softy: Gibt es für das Phänomen bei dir auch nen Grund?



Nein, ich hab keine Ahnung, warum das so ist.


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

1000? und davon mindestens 80% SPAAAAAAAAAAM 

ihr seid mir ja verrückte hühner muahahhaha

ich sag mal: nice thread und immer weiter so  glückwunsch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

also wenn ich nun prime nebenbei laufen lasse habe ich weniger punkte  ich habe es geahnt






so nun mal bisl den nb und ht takt oced aber leider noch nicht die 700p geknackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen gehts weiter


----------



## moreno111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hey!


konnte es nicht lassen 

| 838 | moreno111 |Samsung 830 | 256 GB | I2500K@4,4GHz | P67

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/9350/asssdbenchsamsungssd830.png 

mfg moreno111


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also wenn ich nun prime nebenbei laufen lasse habe ich weniger punkte  ich habe es geahnt


 
Chipsatz und AHCI Treiber sind aktuell? Probier mal diese Einstellungen bei Prime95: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Januar 2012)

moreno111 schrieb:
			
		

> hey!
> 
> konnte es nicht lassen
> 
> ...



Und ich wollte heute versuchen deinen score zu brechen xD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Chipsatz und AHCI Treiber sind aktuell? Probier mal diese Einstellungen bei Prime95:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
alle treiber sind neu druppe ! deine prime einstellung bringt nichts.
hier mal mit 4ghz und ram auf 1900mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Nicht ganz geschafft aber immerhin nen Platz gut gemacht:

| 818 | Fleshless91 |Samsung 830 | 256 GB | I2500K@4,4GHz | P67

@moreno111 : hast du die Platte als OS Platte oder zum Benchen gecleaned und komplett leer gelassen?

Mfg Fleshless91


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Chipsatz und AHCI Treiber sind aktuell? Probier mal diese Einstellungen bei Prime95:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah du lastest also jeden Kern nur zur Hälfte aus. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum dadurch der Score verbessert wird. Oder schreibt AS SSD Primzahlen auf die Platten


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Olê olê der erste Tausender ist voll und Mojo hat sich wieder erfolgreich auf die Lauer gelegt ^^ Glückwunsch  Und falls es nicht aufgefallen ist, es hat sich wieder eine Samsung in die Top 10 geschoben das muss... werden 


so jungs...weitermachen


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ...Und falls es nicht aufgefallen ist, es hat sich wieder eine Samsung in die Top 10 geschoben das muss... werden
> 
> 
> so jungs...weitermachen



Noch eine 

| 830 | Fleshless91 |Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5-2500k@4,4ghz | P67

Hab nur alle Werte einzeln gebencht diesmal, hoffe dass ist erlaubt?

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Hab nur alle Werte einzeln gebencht diesmal, hoffe dass ist erlaubt?


Hab es schon zu oft durchgehen lassen um bei dir eine Ausnahme zu machen  Also es ist quasi erlaubt und hat wohl fast jeder in der top10 gemacht


----------



## dj*viper (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Hab es schon zu oft durchgehen lassen um bei dir eine Ausnahme zu machen  Also es ist quasi erlaubt und hat wohl fast jeder in der top10 gemacht


 ich nicht


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ah du lastest also jeden Kern nur zur Hälfte aus.  Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum dadurch der Score verbessert wird.  Oder schreibt AS SSD Primzahlen auf die Platten



Nein, die sind schon alle voll ausgelastet (zeigt zumindest das CoreTemp Gadget an ). Ich habe aber für den Benchmark 2 Kerne im BIOS deaktiviert.



dj*viper schrieb:


> ich nicht



Mach doch mal. Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hmm, irgendwie würde es mich auch mal reizen mit nem secure erase usw. aber der pc läuft grad so gut xD

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## mojoxy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Fleshless91 schrieb:


> | 830 | Fleshless91 |Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5-2500k@4,4ghz | P67


Die 830 macht 830P, wie der Name schon verspricht


----------



## VoodooChile (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@Die Leute mit dem Crucial M4  >800 Scores
Gibts irgend nen "Trick" um die 4K-64Thrd-Lesen auf über 250 zu bringen?
Ich hab seit gestern auch ne M4 und es passen eigentlich alle Werte bis auf diesen, da hab ich nur knapp über 100. Firmawareupdate auf 0309 und Biosupdate haben keine Verbesserung gebracht.


----------



## atti11 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

__| 447 | Atti11 | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | P8400 @ 2,26 GHz | GM45 ICH9M


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> @Die Leute mit dem Crucial M4 >800 Scores
> Gibts irgend nen "Trick" um die 4K-64Thrd-Lesen auf über 250 zu bringen?
> Ich hab seit gestern auch ne M4 und es passen eigentlich alle Werte bis auf diesen, da hab ich nur knapp über 100. Firmawareupdate auf 0309 und Biosupdate haben keine Verbesserung gebracht.


 
Auch wenn es mir langsam keiner mehr glaubt (), lass mal Prime95 während des Benchmarks laufen, und benche den 4K-64Thrd nach einer kurzen Wartezeit nochmal getrennt nach.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2012)

*##### +++               Gib Spam die gelbe Karte!        +++  #####*

​ 
Auf diesen Moment wart ich jetzt schon paar tage....


Zeig OT Spam die ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß das es Spaß macht und ab und zu auch sein muss, 
dennoch konzentriert euch Bitte wieder etwas mehr aufs wesentliche...*

Und zwar NUR Benches Uploaden!* 


​


----------



## VoodooChile (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mir langsam keiner mehr glaubt (), lass mal Prime95 während des Benchmarks laufen, und benche den 4K-64Thrd nach einer kurzen Wartezeit nochmal getrennt nach.


Schon gemacht, hat aber nicht viel gebracht. Auch CPU OC und deaktivierte c-states sorgen nur für minimale Verbesserung. 4K-64Thrd-Read bleibt zu niedrig.

Kann es sein das es an der Größe liegt (ist ne 512er)? Die M4s in der Bestenliste sind ja alle 128er.


@roheed
Wenn du drauf bestehst kann ich nen (völlig sinnlosen) Screenshot der 600er Score machen und reineditieren um die Frage Spamtechnisch abzusichern 

*edit:*
*?  | 666  |  VoodooChile  | Crucial M4  | 512GB  |  i7-3930K @ 3,8GHz  |  X79
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wendet euch doch einfach mit "allgemeinen" Anfragen, sowie Quatsch und Tratsch einfach an dieses Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

für einen SATA II mit 3GHz/s Anschluss finde ich das ganz ordentlich

551 | leorphee |  Samsung 830 | 256 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



leorphee schrieb:


> für einen SATA II mit 3GHz/s Anschluss finde ich das ganz ordentlich
> 
> 551 | leorphee |  Samsung 830 | 256 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


 dein score ist optimal für einen sata2 port.
wärst somit auf platz 2 mit deiner kombi. (samsung+sata2)
bist auf jeden fall in den top10 der samsung controller


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier noch mein alte SSD (die erste die ich hatte) ist im Moment im Desktop als Notlösung, sonst ist sie im Convertible

192 | leorphee |  Super Talent Ultra Drive GX2 | 128 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier noch mein alter Test mit der Vertex 2, die wird ja nun getauscht durch den RMA zur Vertex 3 

403 | leorphee | Vertex 2 | 120 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


----------



## Resident-Evil (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

*823 | Resident-Evil | Samsung 830** | 256 GB | 2500k @4,5GHZ | Z68*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

mensch, der thread wurde am 13. genau 1 Jahr alt.
hats denn keine mitbekommen?^^

alles gute zum jahrestag. wünsche dem thread noch weitere erfolgreiche jahre


----------



## Heretic (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

So mit meinem nun endlich funktionierendem Board

|746|Heretic|Crucial M4 (firmware 0009)|128GB|i5 2500K @ stock|Z68|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Heretic


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> mensch, der thread wurde am 13. genau 1 Jahr alt.


Oha...Stimmt, ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen  Wie die Zeit vergeht...ich sags euch Jungs  Vielen Dank Viper und auf ein weiteres erfolgreiches Jahr 

@Resident-Evil
Hab die Tabelle Extra, *NUR FÜR DICH! *aufgefrischt weil du so nett kommandiert hast _**_  
Glückwunsch für einen Treppchen Platz


----------



## Heretic (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

ey ich fasse es nicht dank softys trick hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ark-ssd-hall-fame-thread-101.html#post3859230 mit Prime kommt unglaubliches daher.

daher

* Update : *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





| 872 | Heretic | Crucial M4 (Firmware 0009) | 128GB | i5 2500K @ stock | Z68 |

mfg Heretic


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

und schon ist dir ein Platz auf dem Treppchen Sicher  Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

sag mal, wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man 2 gleiche modelle von einer ssd hat?
werden dann beide in die liste aufgenommen?
im prinzip müsste es ja schon^^


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich 17 Crucial m4's habe?


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich 17 Crucial m4's habe?



Hast du einen geldscheißer zuhause? Wenn ja, kann ich mir den mal ausborgen?

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> sag mal, wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man 2 gleiche modelle von einer ssd hat?
> werden dann beide in die liste aufgenommen?
> im prinzip müsste es ja schon^^



ne dann lassen wir nur die mit dem Besseres score gelten  Bei euch Freaks mit idr 10 SSD pro Haushalt könnte es ja einer allein schaffen die Top10 zu füllen und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder?


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ne dann lassen wir nur die mit dem Besseres score gelten  Bei euch Freaks mit idr 10 SSD pro Haushalt könnte es ja einer allein schaffen die Top10 zu füllen und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder?


 ich hoffe, du hast damit nicht mich gemeint


----------



## Heretic (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Heyo,

Hab folgendes gemacht.

Prime gestartet mit Softys config
Dabei Musik laufen gelassen , war keine absicht total nicht dran gedacht.

Dann kam das. Alle Werte sind eigendlich ok. Aber meint ihr nicht das der 4k 64thrd Wert ne bischen übertreibt ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls gültig : *update* 

mfg Heretic


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Das ist ein Auslesefehler. Der 4K-64Thrd-Wert kann nich höher sein als die sequentielle Leserate. Sorry


----------



## Heretic (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Schade  aber du weist doch nix ist unmöglich also kann der 4k-64Thrd Wert auch höher sein


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Schade  aber du weist doch nix ist unmöglich also kann der 4k-64Thrd Wert auch höher sein



Das ist aber eine SSD und kein Toyota


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Auslesefehler. Der 4K-64Thrd-Wert kann nich höher sein als die sequentielle Leserate. Sorry


 
das sagt softy bei jedem, der einen besseren score als er hat


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier mal meine Werte einmal 
Corsair Performens Pro als SystemSSD
und meine zweite SSD als Daten SSD

Corsair:

823 l StefanStg l Corsair Performens Pro | 128 GB l 2600k 3,5GHz l Z68

Crucial M4:

741 l StefanStg l Crucial M4 l 128 GB l 2600k 3,5 GHz l z 68


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Die Werte sind OK. 

Du kannst noch den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber, und ggf. die neuesten Chipsatztreiber installieren, das gibt meist noch ein paar mehr Punkte.

Und wenn Du Onkel roheed einen Gefallen tun willst, lies mal Post #1.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst noch den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber, und ggf. die neuesten Chipsatztreiber installieren, das gibt meist noch ein paar mehr Punkte.


 auf einen amd rechner intel treiber installieren?!?!

softy, gehts noch?

so langsam mach ich mir sorgen um dich^^


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ja finde auch das es geht. Nene habe doch kein AMD. Solange die so schlecht sind kommt nur Intel ins Haus und das wird wahrscheinlich noch lange so bleiben

Edit: Meinst du das mit der Farbe. Da steht aber auch ein Post wo er geschrieben hat keine Farbe


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> auf einen amd rechner intel treiber installieren?!?!



AMD Rechner? Was laberst Du? Schau mal in sein Profil.  

edit: Häää?


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja welchen gefallen soll ich ihn tun


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Du sollst Deinen Beitrag editieren, und sowas hier einfügen : 

Punktzahl | StefanStg | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | CPU + Takt | Chipsatz

Damit er weniger Arbeit  hat, Deinen Score einzupflegen.


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Achso sags doch gleich. Habe meine Post bearbeitet besser


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Achso sags doch gleich. Habe meine Post bearbeitet besser



Viel besser  

Ich hab meine Office-Rechner-SSD gebencht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



165 | Softy | OCZ Onyx | 64 GB | AMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz | Chipsatz keine Ahnung


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> AMD Rechner? Was laberst Du? Schau mal in sein Profil.
> 
> edit: Häää?


 
jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt 
liegt wohl daran, daß ich grad derbe erkältung hab 

hab da "msahci" gelesen, deshalb amd dachte ich.

sonst steht da doch immer iastor blabla bei intel.

dann nehm ich das wieder zurück softyboy


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, daß ich grad derbe erkältung hab
> 
> dann nehm ich das wieder zurück softyboy


 
Speziell bei den Punkt ist dir Softy bestimmt gern behilflich!


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



dj*viper schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt
> liegt wohl daran, daß ich grad derbe erkältung hab
> 
> hab da "msahci" gelesen, deshalb amd dachte ich.
> ...



1. Gute Besserung 

2. msahci = Microsoft AHCI Treiber, iastor = Intel Rapid Storage Kram, amdsata = AMD AHCI Treiber


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

danke

dachte, der ist nur für amd^^
der msahci gilt ja für amd und intel. son ein mist^^

@muetze: ich mags lieber hard und nicht soft


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ja leck...zwischen dem ganzen geplapper haben sich ja sogar noch 2 Benches versteckt...diese habe ich natürlich, pflichtbewusst wie ich bin, soeben eingepflegt  
ABer das mit der Intel Diskusion war Lustig...Intel als Profilbild und dann ihm unterstellen er hätte sich ne AMD krücke zugelegt


----------



## motek-18 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

geht das auch
721/Motek-18/ samsund 830 ssd /128GB/Intel I7 2600k @ 3,8 GHz/ASUS Gene Z68


----------



## Braineater (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann will ich auch mal mitmachen. Eine zu 2 Dritteln gefüllte Corsair Performance Pro die als Systemlaufwerk ihren Dienst verrichtet. C States sind im Bios deaktiviert. Leider um einen Punkt am 3. Platz vorbei -,-

871 | Braineater | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | Intel i5 2500k @ 4,2GHz | P67A


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*@**motek-18*
gehen tun deine werte schon, aber um in die liste zu kommen bitte 1. Post beachten (Spielregeln). THX


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

so sieht das ganze politisch Korrekt aus XD Aber das meiste übernehme ich ja für euch. Das "Grundgerüst" solltet ihr mir aber schon selber posten 


| 871 | Braineater | Corsair Perf. Pro | 128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,2 GHz | P67A


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@roheed
Und gleich einen Doppelpost hingelegt.


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

stimmt, wie konnte ich nur XD Steht natürlich in keinem Verhältnis zu euren Harmlosen Seitenweisen OT Geplaudere


----------



## motek-18 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> *@**motek-18*
> gehen tun deine werte schon, aber um in die liste zu kommen bitte 1. Post beachten (Spielregeln). THX[/QUOTE
> schon erledigt,sorry noch mal


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ich gebs auf 

| 721 | Motek-18 | Samsung 830 | 128GB | i7 2600k @ 3,8 GHz | Z68


----------



## leorphee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

an meinem SATA II mit 3GHz/s Anschluss ganz okay

496 | leorphee | Vertex 3  | 120 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R

alle SSDs wurden unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet

Samsung 830  | 551 |  256 GB | 
Vertex 2 | 403 |120 GB | ist jetzt tot und wurde über RMA durch die Vertex 3 (siehe oben) getauscht 
SuperTalent UltraDrive GX2 | 192 |128 GB


----------



## leorphee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update für die Samsung 830

574 | leorphee |  Samsung 830 | 256 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R

ich denke damit sollte ich die no. 1 sein mit ICH10R an einen SATA II (3GHz/s) Anschluss


----------



## motek-18 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

wie kommt es eigentlich zur Punkte Schwankungen und bei Leistung???habe nichts verstellt,außer das der CPU mit 5.1 GHZ läuft-hat ein höherer CPU Takt Einfluss auf die Leistung der SSD??


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*



> _Erlaubt ist alles, Single SSD, RAID0, Revodrive usw. _*Bitte hier nur seine Benchwerte Posten. Kein OT oder sonstige Diskussionen einleiten*



ähm, sonst noch fragen? @ motek? hierzu bitte meinen SSD Sammelthread nutzen. Daanke


----------



## Laphroaig (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread |*

Dann will ich auch mal:

* | **754 | Laphroaig | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | Phenom II X 6 @ 4,0 GHz |990 FX/SB950

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

Update für die Vertex 3 und dann ist auch Schluss mit Benchen...  

502 | leorphee | Vertex 3  | 120 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

488 | Aggrotyp | Adata s511 | 120gb | 1090t @ 3.8 Ghz | 990FX/SB950


----------



## leorphee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

Update für die alte Super Talent Ultra Drive GX2 frisch Formatiert, also ohne Betriebssystem.

198 | leorphee |  Super Talent Ultra Drive GX2 | 128 GB |  Q9650 @ 3,8 GHz |  P45 ICH10R


----------



## dj*viper (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

@roheed: da softy nicht mehr unter uns weilt, kannst ihn ja vom 1.platz kicken


----------



## leorphee (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*

wie? was ist los mit softy?


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 926 Punkte !!!!*



leorphee schrieb:


> wie? was ist los mit softy?



Viper macht nur faxen^^Softy ist zZ aus dem Forum gesperrt. Was er gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen aber zumindest denken  Updates werden gleich eingefügt.


----------



## generation (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

Hi,

mal ein "kleines" Update...

Hab mir eine 2. OCZ geholt und nun ein Raid 0 System draus gemacht...

922| gEneraTion | 2x OCZ Vertex 3 | 240GB (2x 120) | i7 - 2600K |  Z68X B3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

update ist drin


----------



## Jaffi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

Hier meine Werte:

732 | Jaffi | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i2500k @stock | z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

Update eingepflegt


----------



## koatix (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

hier mal mein ergebnis

929 | koatix | Plextor PX-256M3 | 256GB| Core i7-2600K @4.5Ghz | P67


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

Und mit Sata II:

511 | Jolly91| Samsung 830 Series | 256 GB | Q9550 @ 3,4ghz | P45 ; ICH10R


----------



## dj*viper (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*



koatix schrieb:


> hier mal mein ergebnis
> 
> 929 | koatix | Plextor PX-256M3 | 256GB| Core i7-2600K @4.5Ghz | P67


 
 herzlichen glückwunsch zum 1. platz 

liegt daran, daß es die 256GB version ist. die sind natürlich schneller als die 128GB modelle, aber dennoch TOP 


dann weiss ich ja schonmal, was ich als nächstes hole...

...CPP 256GB


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

Verdammt  Mein schöner erster Platz    

Im Ernst, Glückwunsch  Und keine Angst, ich bin nicht so  und kauf mir nur wegen des AS SSD Benchmark Threads eine neue SSD


----------



## koatix (17. Februar 2012)

Danke 

@viper: warte noch ein paar tage, dann kommt die M3P, die ist nochmals etwas schneller.
Hab sie mir geholt weil se für mich das beste preisleistungsverhältnis bot. Zwar kein 32nm speicher wie bei der M2P, dafür aber 5 jahre garantie. Für etwas mehr als 300€ insgesamt ganz okay 
CPP wollte ich auch erst kaufen, war mir aber zu teuer da kaum verfügbar.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

edit:


dj*viper schrieb:


> liegt daran, daß es die 256GB version ist.


der unterschied ist aber eher gering. höhere sequentielle schreibrate und paar iops mehr beim 4K schreiben (bei CPP sind die sogar gleich), aber insbesondere ersteres wird nur schwach bewertet von AS SSD. 4K-64 gibt soweit ich weiss am meisten punkte. punktemäßig ist der unterschied also nicht so groß. aber die sind mir sowieso egal, wollt nur bisschen ärgern hier


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*



Softy schrieb:


> Im Ernst, Glückwunsch  Und keine Angst, ich bin nicht so  und kauf mir nur wegen des AS SSD Benchmark Threads eine neue SSD


 

Ne, du testet sie und gibts sie nach anständigen Ergebnissen wieder zurück


----------



## dj*viper (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*



koatix schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @viper: warte noch ein paar tage, dann kommt die M3P, die ist nochmals etwas schneller.


 
und genau auf die warte ich auch schon


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*

die Plextor PX-256M3 gehört auch in die Marvell Ecke oder?! ^^ Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Ersten Platz. Wurde auch mal Zeit das hier wieder etwas frischer wind reinkommt


----------



## dj*viper (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 926p !]*



roheed schrieb:


> die Plextor PX-256M3 gehört auch in die Marvell Ecke oder?! ^^


schau in meine "ssd-controller-liste"


----------



## koatix (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

jap, Marvell 9174 Controller, 24nm Toggle Nand, 512MB DDR3 Cache
die M3P wird dann 100MB schneller bei der sequenziellen schreibrate sein und und jeweils 4-5k IOPS mehr random 4k lesen/schreiben haben. und ist glaube ich nur 7mm dick.....aber das sind dann unterschiede welche man nur messen kann, das war mir dann der mehrpreis nicht wert.


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

sodele Jungs, Liste ist wieder Up To Date...Weitermachen


----------



## Otep (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

*485 | Otep | Mushkin Chronos | 120 GB | Q9550 @3,825 | Intel X48/ICH9R

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

An SATA II, 

551 | Jolly91| Samsung 830 Series | 256 GB | Q9550 @ 3,825ghz | P45 ; ICH10R

durch den höheren Takt, hat sich mein Score um 24 Punkte verbessert.

An einer ASUS U3S6

477 | Jolly91| Samsung 830 Series | 256 GB | Q9550 @ 3,825ghz | P45 ; ICH10R

und das mit aktuellem Treiber und allem drum und dran, kann den Controller einfach nicht empfehlen, Marvell ist da schuld. ^^


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Marvell-Controller waren noch nie für Benchmarkrekorde bekannt


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ich hoffe es stört nicht, dass die 2 Fenster je auf der anderen seite sind. ^^

Die SSD hängt nun wieder an ihrem Sata 2 port.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ne ist ja nur als Nachweis gedacht. Eher stört roheed die Bildgröße. Der surft oft mal mit nem Netbook/Subnotebook das keine 1080 Zeilen hat


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Schon gut, hatte ja bis vor 4 Monate immer nen 19" 1280x1024 


Werds mal verkleinern.


Schon geschehen.


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

es zählt immer nur der bessere Score^^Und das mit den großen Bilder hat mojo schon erklärt... es gibt halt immer noch Leute, die KEINEN FullHD Monitor daheim haben^^ Die Notebook User und Tablet User vorne weg  Scores sind eingetragen und ich verziehe mich wieder in die Mitleseecke


----------



## skadro (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die verschiedenen GB-Versionen ganz klar voneinander trennen in der Bewertung, weil sie jeweils in anderen Ligen spielen.


----------



## Spiff (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Und am besten auch noch Sata 3G und Sata 6G und dann auch noch die verschiedenen Chipsätze und CPUs und all die verschieden SSD Hersteller und und und


Ich find es gut so wie es jetzt ist


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



skadro schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die verschiedenen  GB-Versionen ganz klar voneinander trennen in der Bewertung, weil sie  jeweils in anderen Ligen spielen.



Jop, im Prinzip hat Spiff schon alles gesagt... irgendwann nimmt es halt einfach überhand und zu feine Unterteilungen machen irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr  Ich denke so ist es schon eine gute Verbesserung zu den ursprünglichen Listen. Einmal gehts einfach nur um den höchsten Score und wer es genauer wissen will kann noch in seiner "Controller" Liste reinschnuppern wie er da im Vergleich abschneidet. Dennoch vielen dank für deinen Vorschlag.


----------



## skadro (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Also würdet ihr auch zustimmen, dass beispielsweise auf einer Kartbahn die Rennkarts mit mehr ccm bei den Rekorden für die "normalen" Leihkarts miteinfließen? Wäre sehr deprimierend und kontraproduktiv, wie auch hier.

256gb ist klar zu trennen von 128gb, und 64gb auch nochmal von 128gb. Das sind 3 Kategorieren mehr(256/128/64). Falls es zu viel Arbeit ist, es war ja nur ein Tipp und eine Meinung meinerseits.

Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoller nur die 3 Kategorien 256/128/64 GB zu wählen und die Controller nur dazu zu schreiben, so bliebe es bei der Anzahl der Kategorien.

Jeder hier interessiert sich für die schnellste SSD in den unterschiedlichen GB Versionen, das steht fest.


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Aber eins steht auch mal fest...Die Punkte haben relativ wenig mit der "geschwindigkeit" zu tun...wer rein AS SSD SCore's als Referenz nimmt ist eh selber Schuld  Und außerdem gibt es SSD Controller, wo größere Modelle langsamer sind als kleinere Versionen. die äußerst beliebte m4 zb! 

Und wenn du schon das Thema Kart auspackst...ich wußte nicht, dass beim 100 Meter Sprint (herren zb) auch nach "Größe", Hautfarbe oder sogar Gewicht unterschieden wird. Meineswissens nur nach Geschlecht also wie bei mir nach Controller Typ. Eins steht aber auch mal defininitiv nicht zur Diskusion...das wir alle Controller wieder zusammenwürfeln und nur noch nach Größe Unterscheiden. Es sei den du findest noch ein Paar die gleicher meinung wie du bist, dann können wir nochmal neu Verhandeln


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Hmm.  Dann bin ich dafür, dass alle Plextor PX-256M3's disqualifiziert werden


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

komisch...kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen  
Hab ich was verpasst?! Ist heute irgendwie der "Wünsch dir was Tag"  

Ok jetzt bin ich dran...
Ich wünsche mir als GTI fahrer Spritpreise unter 1€ pro Liter  erkennt ihr die parallelen zu euren Wünschen? *lach*


----------



## skadro (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



			
				
Und wenn du schon das Thema Kart auspackst...ich wußte nicht schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Übertreibung und meine Unterscheidung war nur nach GB Volumen , nichts anderem. Irgendwann sind alle Rekorde von 256gb großen SSDs belegt und keiner mit ner kleineren SSD hat mehr Bock auf dieses eigentlich spaßige Benchen.
> 
> Ist ja nur dein Thread, daher werde ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr bemühen.
> 
> Peace out


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



skadro schrieb:


> Irgendwann sind alle Rekorde von 256gb großen SSDs belegt und keiner mit ner kleineren SSD hat mehr Bock auf dieses eigentlich spaßige Benchen.


Naja ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Weiterentwicklung bei SSDs nicht so abrupt abbricht. Sprich die Hersteller müssen sich ja wieder was für die nächste Generation überlegen - schließlich wollen sie ja verkaufen. Und mit Anwendungsleistung kannst du keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken. Da punkten auch die günstigsten Modelle schon sehr gut. Sprich die Benchmarkwerte müssen zwingend neue Rekorde aufstellen.

Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die nächste Generation SSDs die vorherige in allen Größen schlagen wird. Soll heißen eine "m5" (Name willkürlich gewählt ich kenne keine Interna!) 128 GB wird bestimmt auch eine m4 512GB schlagen. Genauso wie eine Vertex4 128GB das 3er Modell in Groß schlagen sollte.

Alles nur Vermutungen, aber die Erfahungswerte lassen diese schon zu, denke ich. Damit möchte ich es für heute auch seien lassen, denn wir sind schon wieder ordentlich im Off-Topic 

PS: Eins doch noch: Zudem ist doch die Herausforderung und die anschließende Genugtuung, das jeweils größere Modell in Benchmarks zu schlagen viel größer. Manche schätzen solche Sachen - werden dadurch erst richtig motiviert und nicht abgeschreckt


----------



## skadro (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Weiterentwicklung bei SSDs nicht so abrupt abbricht. Sprich die Hersteller müssen sich ja wieder was für die nächste Generation überlegen - schließlich wollen sie ja verkaufen. Und mit Anwendungsleistung kannst du keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken. Da punkten auch die günstigsten Modelle schon sehr gut. Sprich die Benchmarkwerte müssen zwingend neue Rekorde aufstellen.
> 
> Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die nächste Generation SSDs die vorherige in allen Größen schlagen wird. Soll heißen eine "m5" (Name willkürlich gewählt ich kenne keine Interna!) 128 GB wird bestimmt auch eine m4 512GB schlagen. Genauso wie eine Vertex4 128GB das 3er Modell in Groß schlagen sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du Recht, aber bei den neuen SSDs von denen du sprichst, sind evtl die Größeren auch wieder schneller als die Kleinen. Dass die älteren SSDs dann viel langsamer sind, auch wenn sie riesige Volumina haben, wird dann selbstverständlich sein, aber der Unterschied der Geschwindigkeit bei den unterschiedlichen GB Größen der neueren SSD-Generationen wird immer noch da sein.

Wenn aber demnächst die Geschwindikeit bei jeder Größe gleich ist, hat sich die Sache. Aber im Moment sind es Welten, vor allem im seq. Bereich.

Die Plextor 256gb, die im Moment ganz oben steht, stände in der 128gb version ganz woanders, was zeigen würde, dass sie vom technischen her hinter der cpp steht.


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Dieser Thread soll ja, wie roheed bereits angesprochen hat, auch keine Vergleichbarkeit der SSD-Modelle bieten, sondern dient ausschließlich der Unterhaltung. Wir benchen hier rein zum Spaß und zur Demütigung der Unterlegenen 
Wenn jemand meint, eine größere SSD kaufen zu müssen, nur um hier mit einem etwas größeren Score angeben zu können, dann ist das schön für ihn/sie, lässt mich aber kalt.

Zudem bringt das extreme Übertakten des Systems deutlich mehr Punkte, als das Kaufen eines größeren Laufwerks. Ein bisschen Glück gehört auch immer noch dazu. Allein schon aus diesen Gründen spiegelt der AS-SSD-Benchmark für mich nicht die Realität wieder, sondern dient einfach nur, wie oben angesprochen, der Unterhaltung


----------



## skadro (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Richtig es geht um Spaß, und den versuche ich ja nicht durch meinen Vorschlag beizubehalten 


Ich wiederhole mich jetzt nicht und auf Diskussionen habe ich keine Lust. Bleibt es halt so


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Der Vollständigkeit wegen sei auch noch einmal angemerkt, dass es sich nicht bei jedem Modell so verhält, dass die größeren Geschwister generell schneller sind. Baulich bedingt, sind die größten Versionen oft sogar langsamer, als die 128GB Versionen. Bei der durchaus häufig vertretenen m4 sind sogar die 256GB Modelle davon betroffen, die 512GB dagegen wieder etwas schneller.

Auch aus diesem Grund macht in meinen Augen eine Klassierung nach Größen keinen Sinn. Hierdurch wird diese jedenfalls nicht "fairer" als die jetzige - höchstens unübersichtlicher, da nun alle Generation und Controller sich in jeweils einer Liste befinden würden.

So viel noch mal dazu von meiner Seite. Ich wollte nun eigentlich mal wieder in OnTopic wechseln, aber da mein Bench nicht im geringsten wettbewerbsfähig ist. mach ich das lieber im allgemeinen Laberthread: Link


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

skadro, ich verstehe dein Problem ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht so recht  9 von 10 SSD in der Top10 liste sind 128gb ssd nur eine ist 256 gb Version und auch die hat eher nen "lucky Score Run" gehabt...Wie Mojo schon herrlich gesagt hat, dieser Thread dient doch in erster Linie der Unterhaltung und einem Plato in halbwegs geordneten Bahnen seine "schw**länge" unter Beweis zu stellen und mit anderen zu vergleichen  Das die Scores teilweise doch erheblich sich von einander unterscheiden sagt doch schon alles...da ist die größte wahrlich nur noch Nebensache.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ich finde hier Fehler noch die Spalten "Controller" und "Schnittstelle". 

Edit: Ne schon gut. Nach Controllern ist es ja untereinander extra aufgelistet.


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Da kommt der nächste  Toll skadro, siehst du was du angerichtet hast!? Ne nur Spaß 

@Headcrash: Beide Informationen sind indirekt bereits enthalten. Den Controller-Typ kann man ja an der Überschrift erkennen. Die Schnittstelle kann der betuchte Leser am Mainboard-Typ erkennen. Sehe hier keinen Handlungsbedarf. Jeder der sich für diese Informationen interessiert finde diese auch.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Die Schnittstelle kann nicht jeder am Chipsatz erkennen.


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

was verstehst du unter Schnittstelle?! der chipsatztyp oder Sata revision?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ich meine die Sata-Anbindung.

Aber wäre jetzt eh zu spät das alles nachzubearbeiten.


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

blicks immer noch nicht^^ reden wir jetzt von SATA 1, 2 oder 3?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

ja sata 2 oder 3.

1 nutzen wohl die wenigsten noch.


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

naja...auf den ersten blick sieht man das vlt nicht aber spätestens auf dem zweiten ^^ 1. am Chipsatz oder an der CPU, wenn man sich den AS SSD Screen anschaut sowieso und an sich ist SAta3 einfach gerade stand der technik...wenn man was reißen will kommt die Diskusion eh nicht auf ob Sata 2 oder Sata 3


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Schnittstelle kann nicht jeder am Chipsatz erkennen.





mojoxy schrieb:


> Jeder der sich für diese Informationen interessiert finde diese auch.


Nuff said!

Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft. Jeder der überhaupt weiß was SATA und deren Revisionen bedeutet, findet die Info auch. Zur Not gibt es noch Google...


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

dann will ich auch mal

??|884|spukisputnik|samsung ssd830|128 GB|AMD FX8120@4,2GHz|990FX/SB950


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

hmm... was machen wir jetzt mit dir ?  bisher hat noch keine samsung im 4k-64 thread über 300 mb/s geschaft und deine angeblich knapp 400 mb/s. dafür sind die anderen werte überdurchschnittlich schlecht. Ich will man vorsichtig behaupten, dass es sich um einen auslesefehler handeln könnte bzw. muss. Kannst du bitte nochmal benchen und einen vergleichscore uploaden?! wenn der auch so hoch ist lasse ich den etwas "zu guten" score gelten


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Würde ich auch mal behaupten.............

Ich habe die ssd seit 2tagen und das war einer der ersten bechmarks , da ich mich so über die gute leistung gefreut habe habe ich es mal eingestelt.

Habe heute noch mal gebencht und habe bei weiten nicht so hohe punkte bekommen.

Ich bin also nicht böse wenn das ergebniss nicht gezählt wird. Hoffe das sieht jetzt nicht aus wie ein Schummeln oder so.
Werde mal einen aktuelleren nachliefern.

Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Boah voll der krasse Schummler hier - kreuzigt ihn 

Nein nur Spaß, wir unterstellen hier niemand eine Absicht, es sei denn es ist ein alter Hase, der solche Dinge wissen sollte 
Bin mal auf den korrekten Benchmark gespannt


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Hallo
hier mal aktualisiert.

??|742|spukisputnik|samsung ssd830|128 GB|AMD FX8120@4,2GHz|990FX/SB950

Finde die Leistung trotzdem beeindruckend. Vor allem da ich vorher eine samsung ssd470 64 GB als systemplatte nutzte.

Grüße


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



> Ich bin also nicht böse wenn das ergebniss nicht gezählt wird. Hoffe das sieht jetzt nicht aus wie ein Schummeln oder so.


Ne quatsch, wir unterstellen hier niemanden böse Absichten! Wäre ja auch mega Stolz über den Score der alle andern überfliegt das ich ihn gleich uploaden würde 

Aber dann kommt der Blöde Spielverderber Roheed und schaut sich dann doch mal im Detail an, wie der Score zustande kam und ob dieser überhaupt realistisch sein kann. Mit der Crucial m4 waren noch mehr so Überflieger dabei wo die 4k werte sogar den seq. geschlagen hatte was nun wirklich nicht sein kann ^^ Wie dem auch sei, dein letzter Score wird unverzüglich eingepflegt Und Herzlich willkommen bei uns Chaoten


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Danke fürs willkommen heißen,

scheint ja ein netter Haufen zu sein.. 

Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Jo der Score sieht irgendwie "normaler" aus. Der 4K-64-Wert war schon echt verdächtig nahe am Seq.

So nett wie roheed ist nicht jeder, aber wir wollen hier ja auch nicht spammen. Kannst aber gerne hier der Troll-Runde beitreten SSD-Thread


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



> scheint ja ein netter Haufen zu sein..


Doch ich denke hier kann man eine menge Spaß haben und viel sinnlose Zeit verbringen ^^ Mojo und ich fühlen uns ja auch schon seit bald 2 Jahren pudelwohl im PCGH Forum...zumindest unterstelle ich das hier einfach mal ganz frech dem mojo ^^



> So nett wie roheed ist nicht jeder, aber wir wollen hier ja auch nicht spammen.


Welch Sanfte Töne aus deinem Mund...ähm ich meinte...deiner Tastatur  Jo lasst uns im Spamerthread weitermachen


----------



## max62 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Tach allerseits,

__| 814 | max62 | M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | Z68 ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Directupload.net - Dpjjb6ihr.png

(Anders konnte ich leider kein Bild hochladen, FM: rotes Ausrufezeichen)


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Funzt doch mit dem Bild 


max62 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> __| 814 | max62 | M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | Z68 ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> 
> ...



 *[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1** *


----------



## max62 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Liegt vielleicht am INet hier auf Arbeit


----------



## max62 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Test (bitte löschen)

mit "einfacher Ansicht" im Uploadtool gehts


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Da stimmt doch was nicht!?


----------



## roheed (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@max62
Score ist eingepflegt 


@Dynamitarde
jop handelt sich um einen Auslesefehler! Scheint gecached zu sein^^evtl nochmal benchen und bei einem realistischen ergebniss nochmal präsentieren ^^ Bist jetzt schon der zweite mit dem Bug auf nem AMD system


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



roheed schrieb:


> @max62
> Score ist eingepflegt
> 
> 
> ...


 Woran kann das liegen!?
Edit:Liegt wohl an der AS SSD Benchmark Version.
Neues Update und schon hat man realistische Werte


----------



## roheed (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

wir haben die gründe auch nach monaten immer noch nicht rausgefunden ^^ vermutlich hat da windows seine finger im spiel ^^ thema Schreibcache und so nen quark


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

| ??? | bjoern1982 | Corsair Force GT | 60 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,5 GHz | P8P67


----------



## roheed (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

| 315| bjoern1982 | Corsair Force GT | 60 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,5 GHz | P67


----------



## xChristian79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

| 813 | xChristian79 | M4 | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | Z68XP-UD3 1.3 F8


----------



## roheed (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

| 813 | xChristian79 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | Z68


----------



## mojoxy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Hihi, ist schon schwer deine Vorgabe


----------



## xChristian79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hihi, ist schon schwer deine Vorgabe



Tja so knapp dran aber doch nicht in der Top10.
Was kann ich denn noch machen um näher an so einem Wert wie unten zu kommen?
Mehr CPU Takt = bessere Werte? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein bei einem Laufwerk oder?

	864	 lator	Crucial M4	 128 GB	 i5 2500K @ 5,1 GHz	 Z68


----------



## mojoxy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Doch der Takt ist ziemlich ausschlaggebend für den Score. Deswegen haben die TOP-Scorer fast alle ihr System übertaktet. Liegt eindach daran, dass die 4K-Werte dadurch etwas steigen und die die meisten Punkte im AS-SSD bringen


----------



## roheed (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

der 4k-64 bench sind ziemlich CPU lastig...je höher dein Takt desto mehr punkte kann man raus kitzeln ^^ Aber das ganze system muss ein bischen mitspielen und darüber hinaus, gibt es wohl auch eine gewisse schwankung unter den SSD. Wenn man ne gute erwischt hat landet man weiter oben, hat man eine schlechtere erwischt ist man weiter unten angesiedelt. Desto besser und sauberer die Flash Anbindung desto weniger muss der Controller sich mit Fehlerberichtigung beschäftigen und somit auch mehr Durchsatz.


----------



## xChristian79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Stimmt etwas mehr CPU Takt und ich habe leicht bessere Werte.. hier ein Update:

| 849 | xChristian79 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68


----------



## mojoxy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Hm bald bin ich auch aus der TOP 10 draußen ^^


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2012)

Bei mir gerade passiert 

Gut, dass ich noch eine Corsair da habe


----------



## mojoxy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ja hab ich auch vorhin bemerkt 
Ich halte ja immerhin noch zwei Plätze mit meinen RAID-Benches aus dem Kuriositäten-Kabinett


----------



## roheed (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

ja mojo jetzt wird die luft langsam eng für dich  Update ist drin


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Muss ich unfreiwillig mal wieder eine Bench-Session starten xD


----------



## Heretic (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Doch der Takt ist ziemlich ausschlaggebend für den Score. Deswegen haben die TOP-Scorer fast alle ihr System übertaktet. Liegt eindach daran, dass die 4K-Werte dadurch etwas steigen und die die meisten Punkte im AS-SSD bringen


 
Wie recht du hast.... Platzt 4 mit Stock Taktung 
Wie gerne würde ich das nochmal topen , aber seit Firmware 0309 komme ich nichtmehr über 860 Punkte .


----------



## roheed (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

9 von 10 in der Top 10 haben OC betrieben ... ähm sonst noch fragen ? man kann auch einen Lucky run haben ohne OC...mit steigt die Chance aber dennoch deutlich


----------



## mojoxy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



roheed schrieb:


> 9 von 10 in der Top 10 haben OC betrieben ... ähm sonst noch fragen ? man kann auch einen Lucky run haben ohne OC...mit steigt die Chance aber dennoch deutlich


Man kann auch nen "lucky Run" mit OC haben und dann ist gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drin


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ich erreiche seit dem Flash auf 0309 auch bei Weitem nicht mehr die Traumwerte 900+    Also so als Tipp, wer mit der Crucial m4 was reißen will, sollte mit der Firmware 0009 benchen.

Ich finde es echt Scheîße, dass ein zurückflashen nicht funktioniert


----------



## thom_cat (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

aber warum sollte ich zurückflashen?
nur um in benchmarks höhere werte zu haben?


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ja sicher, um mehr Punkte rauszuholen  Das ist doch hier der Benchmark Thread, oder?


----------



## koatix (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

sry dass ich es wieder ausgrabe, aber kann ein paar sachen so nicht stehen lassen 


Softy schrieb:


> Hmm.  Dann bin ich dafür, dass alle Plextor PX-256M3's disqualifiziert werden


öhm, lass mich kurz überlegen - nein 



skadro schrieb:


> Irgendwann sind alle Rekorde von 256gb großen SSDs belegt und keiner mit ner kleineren SSD hat mehr Bock auf dieses eigentlich spaßige Benchen.


das wäre der fall wenn bei der performance immer 512gb > 256gb > 128gb > 64gb gelten würde, was aber nicht der fall ist. somit ändert eine unterteilung garnix. und wer sehen will welches 128gb modell nun das schnellste ist muss sich nur das erst aus der liste nehmen. eine zusätzliche unterteilung bringt nur ein höheren verwaltungsaufwand für den TE ohne wirklichen mehrwert für die lesen. mal ganz davon abgesehen dass die punkte nur wenig aussagekraft haben und man eine SSD nicht danach bewerten sollte....



skadro schrieb:


> Die Plextor 256gb, die im Moment ganz oben steht, stände in der 128gb version ganz woanders, was zeigen würde, dass sie vom technischen her hinter der cpp steht.


nein, der hauptunterschied bei dem 128gb modell ist die sequenzielle schreibrate, welche von AS SSD aber nur sehr schwach bewertet wird. auch das kleinere modell schafft 900 pts+ und sollte man mit etwas cpu overclocking problemlos auf platz 1 der liste bringen können. 4K-64K bringt nämlich am meisten punkte.



roheed schrieb:


> und auch die hat eher nen "lucky Score Run" gehabt


 pah frechheit! 
ich hab nur 2-3 benches gemacht für andere foren (alle 920+) und bin dann durch zufall über diesen thread gestolpert, wo ich dann damit halt glücklicherweise gleich erster bin. falls nötig hätte ich auch noch mindestens 1Ghz bei der CPU draufhauen können, da wie bereits erwähnt 4K-64K am meisten punkte bringt würde das sicherlich noch einige punkte geben, ist also noch luft nach oben ^_^


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@koatix
Servus Rudelanführer  Deinem Post entneheme ich sehr stark das wir eine gemeinsame Sprache sprechen  Zu deinem Letzten Qute in dem du dich auf mich beziehst noch ein kleines Statement von mir ^^



> der 4k-64 bench sind ziemlich CPU lastig...je höher dein Takt desto mehr  punkte kann man raus kitzeln ^^ Aber das ganze system muss ein bischen  mitspielen und darüber hinaus, gibt es wohl auch eine gewisse schwankung  unter den SSD. Wenn man ne gute erwischt hat landet man weiter oben,  hat man eine schlechtere erwischt ist man weiter unten angesiedelt.  Desto besser und sauberer die Flash Anbindung desto weniger muss der  Controller sich mit Fehlerberichtigung beschäftigen und somit auch mehr  Durchsatz.



@Thom_Cat / Softy
Ja softy hat es ja schon gesagt...Der Thread hier dient ja ausschließlich dem "Kräftemessen" und da scheint softy recht zu haben, dass mit der neusten FW die Leistungsschraube wieder etwas gelöst wurde ^^ Für den alltag lohnt es sich sicherlich den Patch aufzuspielen beim Benchen wirkt er sich eher negativ aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Tjo, bin erster 

Das entstand dann nachdem ich das Laufwerk komprimierte. Dachte mich würde das Tool nicht anlügen.

Das du mir den Screen ja nicht mit in die Liste nimmst.


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Das ist ein Messfehler, Onkel roheed wird das nicht gelten lassen  

Das siehst Du schon allein daran, dass es die Bandbreite der SATA3 Schnittstelle völlig sprengen würde


----------



## Spiff (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@ Softy hast du den Post überhaupt gelesen oder nur das Bild angekuckt? Er schreibt ja selbst das es ein Auslesefehler ist.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



Spiff schrieb:


> @ Softy hast du den Post überhaupt gelesen oder nur das Bild angekuckt? Er schreibt ja selbst das es ein Auslesefehler ist.



Verdammt, Du hast mich erwischt. Ich kann gar nicht lesen


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Und lügen kann er 

Jetzt ist wenigstens wieder alles normal. Wär aber schon nen geiles Verhältnis, beim Installiern brauchts ne Stunde, beim Laden knappe 5 Sekunden  Hab´s gleich darauf wieder rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## mojoxy (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und lügen kann er
> 
> Jetzt ist wenigstens wieder alles normal. Wär aber schon nen geiles Verhältnis, beim Installiern brauchts ne Stunde, beim Laden knappe 5 Sekunden  Hab´s gleich darauf wieder rückgängig gemacht.


Eigentlich ne geile Sache, wenn man selten was installiert, sondern eher nur ausführt


----------



## roheed (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

was genau haste rückgängig gemacht? die Komprimierung? ich spiele auch schon länger mit dem gedanken das mal zu testen ^^ aber noch habe ich genug platz so dass ich es nicht machen muss...im geschäft habe ich das mit nem TrueCrypte LW gemacht... Ergebniss--> danach hatte ich noch weniger Platz *lol*


----------



## Spiff (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@Softy irgendwie hatte ich schon lange das Gefühl  aber mich nie getraut zu fragen


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



> was genau haste rückgängig gemacht? die Komprimierung? ich spiele  auch schon länger mit dem gedanken das mal zu testen ^^ aber noch habe  ich genug platz so dass ich es nicht machen muss...im geschäft habe ich  das mit nem TrueCrypte LW gemacht... Ergebniss--> danach hatte ich  noch weniger Platz *lol*​


EDIT....hab heut nochmal etwas rumprobiert...hat doch ca. 10% ersparrnis gebracht. Der TC container hat nur 2GB da machen paar hundert mb doch ein bisschen was aus ^^ man muss nur eine weile warten bis man das Ergebnis bestaunen kann...packt es wohl erst im hintergrund stück für stück


----------



## MaNT1S (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

joa denn mach ich doch auch mal  
*
435 | MaNT1S| Corsair Force GT | 84 GB | i5 2500k @stock | Z68*

wie bekommt ihr eigentlich so hohe punkte hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

in erster linie nicht auf sandforce ssd setzen  update wird umgehend eingepflegt.


----------



## MaNT1S (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

naja zumindest noch im mittelfeld  bei gelegenheit mach ich den nochmal mit höherem takt 

ist es eigentlich egal, dass ich nur noch 4gb frei hab bei dem test? (hätt ich mal ne größere genommen^^)


----------



## roheed (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



> ist es eigentlich egal, dass ich nur noch 4gb frei hab bei dem test? (hätt ich mal ne größere genommen^^)



ja könnte zusätzlich etwas gebremst werden ^^ 4gb ist eh relativ wenig... hast hibernate und V-Arbeitsspeicher gedrosselt?!


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

571 | GoldenMic	| Samsung 830 	| 128 GB | i7 870 @ Stock | P55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasT3rH (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

676 | MasT3rH | Crucial M4 | 128GB | FX-6100 @ 3,3GHz | 970A SB950


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

581 | GoldenMic | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 870 @ 3,621 Ghz | P55

Mistiges Sata II aber auch. 
Allerdings erreich ich mit dem noch mistigeren Sata III Controller vom Board sogar noch schlechtere Werte.

Merke: OC lohnt bei mir gar nicht


----------



## Shmendrick (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Na dann will ich auch mal

613 | Shmendrick | Crucial C300 | 128gb | AMD 1090T 3,2 ghz | 890 FX


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Da fehlt aber was. Schau mal den ersten Post an


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Merke: OC lohnt bei mir gar nicht


Bei SATA 3Gb/s auch kein Wunder


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Naja, immerhin hab ich dann den schnellsten Sata II anschluss. Bei den Samsung SSDs 

Hier mal nen Screen an meinem sehr speziellen Sata3:


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Naja Marvell halt, was erwartest du!? ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Naja...ich hatte eigentlich mehr erwartet wenn ich extra ein Board kaufe das ne extra Funktion für Sata 6 gb/s hat und ich dann auch noch 8 Lanes von meiner Graka abgebe damit die mehr Speed bekommt. Total witzlos eben.


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Von Marvell-Controllern darfst du nichts erwarten - außer enttäuscht zu werden!


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Also ich steh auf Marvell Controller.  Sofern sie sich in SSD's befinden


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Von Marvell-Controllern darfst du nichts erwarten - außer enttäuscht zu werden!


 
Die vom H61 sollen wohl ganz ok sein.
Aber es ist wirklich krass das mein Sata III es schafft - trotzt besonderer Aufwendungen - langsamer zu sein als mein Sata II


----------



## mojoxy (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*



Softy schrieb:


> Also ich steh auf Marvell Controller.  Sofern sie sich in SSD's befinden


Da ist was dran! Ich korrigiere, bzw. spezifiziere meine Aussage deswegen:

Von Marvell-*SATA*-Controllern darfst du nichts erwarten - außer enttäuscht zu werden! 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die vom H61 sollen wohl ganz ok sein.
> Aber es ist wirklich krass das mein Sata III es schafft - trotzt besonderer Aufwendungen - langsamer zu sein als mein Sata II


Das hat mit H61 aber erst mal nichts zu tun, sondern eher mit der Version des Marvell Controllers. Kann schon sein, dass auf den aktuellen Boards auch eine neuere Version verbaut wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Bei H61 ist auf jedenfall ne neue Version dabei, die besser ist.
Bin nach wie vor am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht dieses Board holen soll:
ASRock P67 Transformer, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU

Leider eben kein B3.


----------



## mojoxy (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Das MB gibt es doch gar nicht mehr zu kaufen (in D!) und das wird hier nun auch wirklich zu krass OT - wir sollten es dabei belassen und evtl. auf PM/Pinnwand ausweichen


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

dann will ich nach längerer pause auch mal wieder was zeigen:

892 l thom_cat l Corsair Performens Pro | 128 GB l 2500k l Z68


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Optimierungsbedarf oder Normal? 

673 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | Crucial M4 | 128Gb | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 990FX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrubby67 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Samsung SSD


----------



## jeamal (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

880 | jeamal | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Mit bisschen primen während des Tests und gezieltes nachbenchen ist sicher noch mehr drin.

@R4z0r-WhatElse?!

Du könntest versuchen dem amd sata Treiber zu installieren, wobei ich nicht weiß ob der wirklich mehr Punkte
bringt als msahci. Bei Intel ist es so da ist der Chipsatz aber prinzipell schneller als der von AMD.


----------



## einrudelgurken (29. März 2012)

Hallo Leute hier meine Werte mit ner Vertex2 180 GB, System ist in der Sig.
Sind die Werte gut, habe das Gefühl, dass das eher langsam ist. Ich habe mir bei Tests durchaus höhere Ergebnisse angeschaut.

365 | Einrudelgurken | Vertex 2 | 180| i5-750 @ 2,6 GHz | P55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@einrudelgurken

Hast du AHCI im Bios aktiviert? Befindet sich die SSD in den Sata Slots 1-3? Hatte ähnliche Ergebnisse bevor ich die genannten Dinge berichtigt habe


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

laut treiber im screen hat er ahci aktiviert.


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

sodele mädels...nach einer Woche mehr oder weniger Forum Abstinenz will ich hier kurz mal zum Rundumschlag ausholen 

1. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Neu bzw. Wiedereinsteiger in der Top 10 Liste ^^ An die die rausgerutscht sind gilt nur eins zu sagen...auf gehts zum Händler 
2. @schweinchen auf drogen...bitte 1. Post beachten und Spielregeln einhalten
3. @einrudelgurken das ist kein Laber Thread hier  Auch du bitte 1. Post beachten wenn du mitmachen willst andernfalls den SSD laber thread für solche anfragen nutzen 
4. An die anderen Spamer (Mojo, GM, Softy)....ach ich gebs auf 

Updates sind drin, wenn ich jemanden übersehen haben sollte, bitte kurze Pinnwand post, danke


----------



## thom_cat (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

danke fürs update 

endlich wieder weiter oben dabei


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Nunja, immerhin der schnellste Sata II Nutzer bei den Samsungs. Immerhin was


----------



## einrudelgurken (30. März 2012)

@ roheed 
Ich hab das ma editiert. 

Ich frag dann mal wo anders, thx trotzdem


----------



## jeamal (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

...... es werden immer mehr Corsair PerfPro in der Top 10
Crucial wird wohl langsam verdrängt


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

@gurke
Deine werte sind nicht sonderlich hoch das stimmt aber einen fehler ist nicht auszumachen. Hast sicherlich auch schon die 2X nm version, die waren bekanntlich langsamer beim benschen als die 3X nm Versionen. Einmal Secure erase durchführen dann hättest paar tage deinen spaß an höheren schreibwerten aber wie gesagt...im prinzip alles io

@jea
Crucial hat schon die m5 in den startlöcher  denke bald kommt wieder etwas Bewegung in die liste  und BTW, Corsair PP ist eine aufgebohrte m4


----------



## beta012b (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

Moin, habe jetzt mit der neuen Platte Windows frisch draufgemacht und einmal gebencht.

| 478 | beta012b| Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB | Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz | P35 ICH9R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen ob das mit der FIrmware so ok ist, meine FW ist CXM03B1Q.
Bei dem Samsung Wizard kann ich auf den FW Button drücken aber es passiert nichts. Im Internet finde ich keine neuere
also gehe ich mal davon aus das es passt auch wenn ASSSD das komisch anzeigt.

Ansonsten sind die Werte soweit ok (4k-64 ?)


----------



## blackout24 (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Jo SATA II halt.


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Ok bei mir ist auch Windows neu drauf. Weiß nicht ob ich alles richtig eingestellt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Ok oder gibts da nachjustierbedarf ?


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 929p !]*

Es ist noch nicht mal 24h her, das ich ermahnt habe, dass das hier kein Beratungsthread ist und schon geht es munter weiter 
Ich liebe es wenn ich ignoriert werde  Ich sehe schon ... ich komme eh nicht gegen euch an, deshalb....

@Beta
Der Bench sieht an sich soweit gut aus, die plattform hat halt leider schon paar jahre auf dem buckel^^ 

@Shantyboost
Bei dir Passt leider nicht alles...1. Hast du die Spielregeln nicht angeschaut 2. Hast du AHCI nicht aktiviert...schau dir bitte meinen SSD Sammelthread mal an. Da steht beschrieben wie man AHCI nachträlich aktiviert. Punkte dürften sich dann min. verdoppeln


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

@roheed
AHCI kann ich nicht aktivieren dann bootet der Rechner nicht mher. Hab bereits einen Fred erstellt. Zur Not muss ich ein BIOS Update machen.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

deswegen sollst du ja im threeeed nachlesen wie es dennoch geht XD Aber ich kaue es dir gerne mal schnell vor 



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​ Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*
> 
> Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.


----------



## smoGG (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

So um ehrlich zu sein bin ich selber ein bisschen über meinen hohen Score überrascht...

| 2496 | smoGG | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68

Beweis-Foto: klick mich!


----------



## xChristian79 (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Hi smoGG,

das ist wohl leider ein falsches Ergebniss, konntest du es denn wiederholen? 
Keine SSD der Welt schafft 4128MB/s


----------



## Danney92 (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

| 637 | Danney92 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 2700K @ 3,5 GHz (Speedstep auf bis zu 1,5 GHz) | Z68 (B3)

Schwankt in dem Bereich. Vom Gefühl her super, alles flüssig und fein, aber beim Benchmark komme ich nicht an die 700er Grenze ran! Gibt es noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten?

Wie kommt man den auf 800, sogar 929 (!) Punkte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smoGG (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Und schon wieder der gleiche Wert: bild...

Gibt es noch ein anderes SSD Benchmark Tool? 

EDIT:
Hab eben mal den ATTO Benchmark durchlaufen lassen. Kenne mich mit den ganzen Zahlen und Daten aber kaum aus... Decken sich die Zahlen mit dem AS SSD Benchmark?
Bild: klick mich!


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



Danney92 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man den auf 800, sogar 929 (!) Punkte?



In erster Linie mit einer anderen SSD   Mit Der Samsung SSD 830 wirst Du keine Benchmark Rekorde brechen, dennoch ist die im Alltag in etwa genauso schnell. Mehr Punkte gibt es mit aktuellen Chipsatztreibern, dem Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber. Außerdem mit hohem CPU-Takt und wenn Du während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen lässt.


----------



## pain_suckz (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

|538 | pain_suckz | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 860  | P55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     An die Spezies hier, ist das so ok ?


----------



## smoGG (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Komm ich jetzt Platz eins oder wie?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



pain_suckz schrieb:


> |538 | pain_suckz | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 860  | P55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da Dein Board kein SATA III hat, ist der Wert völlig OK 



smoGG schrieb:


> Komm ich jetzt Platz eins oder wie?



Eher nicht, denn das ist ein Auslesefehler des Programms.


----------



## smoGG (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Haha schade 

Aber daumen hoch, dass du den Thread so oft aktualisierst und aktiv dabei bist


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



smoGG schrieb:


> Aber daumen hoch, dass du den Thread so oft aktualisierst und aktiv dabei bist



Das ist aber der Verdienst von Master roheed   Ich spamme hier nur ab und zu rein (und kriege dafür regelmäßig eins von ihm auf die 12  )


----------



## pain_suckz (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Da Dein Board kein SATA III hat, ist der Wert völlig OK



Danke


----------



## smoGG (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Ok dann geht das Lob auch an Roheed


----------



## gigg0 (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Schönen Sonntag,

eine weitere SSD, neuer Score 

1509 | gigg0| Crucial M4 x2 Raid0  | 128GB x2 | i7 2600K Stock @ 3,4GHz | Z68

Habe die Energieeinstellung auf "Höchstleistung" umgestellt, sonst eigentlich nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantyboost (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Ok jetzt habe ich bessere Werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste gar nicht das ich Sata 2 habe. Hätte man ja auch mal dranschreiben können. Merkt man beim alltäglichen arbeiten und zocken einen Unterschied zwischen Sata2 und 3 ?


----------



## roheed (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



> Aber daumen hoch, dass du den Thread so oft aktualisierst und aktiv dabei bist
> Ok dann geht das Lob auch an Roheed



hehe, vielen dank für deine Wertschätzung  
Deinen Score kann ich leider nicht gelten lassen. Handelt sich um einen Bug. Kein plan wodurch er ausgelöst wird, bist aber nicht der erste und vermutlich nicht der letzte ^^

@gigg0
Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den Podiumsplatz in der Untergruppe RAID Konfig 

@Shantyboost
Ja jetzt sieht es besser aus...jetzt noch den 1. Post beachten einhalten und ein platz in der liste ist dir sicher  Nein im alltag merkt man keinen unterschied zwischen Sata 2 und SAta 3.


----------



## freddy97 (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

warum ist meine so schlecht?
ich sachte die soll bis zu 500 mb/s schaffen...

340 | Freddy97 | OCZ Agility 3 | 120 GB | Phenom II x2 560 @ 3,6 GHZ | ASROCK 890gm pro3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

willkommen im Forum 
naja, die agility 3 schaft leider nicht mehr unter AS SSD...teste mal ATTO dann kannst evtl. die 500 schafen alte Sandforce Krankheit. insbesondere bei der A3


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Auch wenn es hier ja eigentlich kein Erklärungsthread ist (warum rafft das denn keiner, dass es hier im Forum auch noch einen Laberthread gibt ), will ich versuchen die vielen offenen Fragen, seit meiner Abwesenheit aufzuklären:



freddy97 schrieb:


> warum ist meine so schlecht?
> ich sachte die soll bis zu 500 mb/s schaffen...


Agility3 taugt nicht viel. Nuff said  Ne mal im Ernst die ist wirklich eher auf dem Lever der V2. Die 500MB/s die OCZ gerne Werbewirksam einsetzt (und damit offensichtlich auch immer wieder Erfolg hat), kommen in einem anderen Benchmark zu Stande: ATTO heißt der uns ist auf der Produktverpackung beim * auch angegeben.



smoGG schrieb:


> Komm ich jetzt Platz eins oder wie?


Nein eher nicht, wie roheed ja schon gesagt hat.



roheed schrieb:


> Handelt sich um einen Bug. Kein plan wodurch er ausgelöst wird, bist aber nicht der erste und vermutlich nicht der letzte ^^


Sieht mir sehr nach einer Caching-Geschichte aus. Die sehr hohen Leseraten und dagegen die sehr niedrigen Schreibwerte riechen verdächtig danach. Da ich sein System nicht näher kenne, kann ich aber auch nur raten


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

@mojo...du wirst älter...ich war schneller


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Eine Weisheit, bei der ich nicht widersprechen kann 

Ich musste jedoch auch noch ältere Beiträge antworten (alles andere wäre gegen meine Würde gewesen) und hatte mit der Formatierung der Zitate am Handy ordentlich zu kämpfen. 

Auch in diesem Thread gilt für mich: Genug gespamt, ich verkriech mich wieder. Immerhin habe ich noch eine Galaxie zu retten


----------



## freddy97 (4. April 2012)

*[Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread*

@mojoxy
Danke für deine Antwort.
Du hast Recht, bei dem ATTO Benchmark sieht das deutlich besser aus.

Das es da solche Unterschiede zwischen den Benchs gibt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Das wäre doch eine gute Frage für mein neues Projekt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...11218-ssd-kfka-kurze-frage-kurze-antwort.html


----------



## thom_cat (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

das liegt sowohl an der art des benchmarks als auch an der arbeitsweise des ssd controllers.

die sandforce können daten komprimieren.
geht das sehr gut hast du werte wie in atto, geht es nicht dann wie im as ssd.
die wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## roheed (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



> @mojoxy
> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Du hast Recht, bei dem ATTO Benchmark sieht das deutlich besser aus.


tzzz...und ich werde einfach ignoriert ...wieder einmal


----------



## freddy97 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> tzzz...und ich werde einfach ignoriert ...wieder einmal



Tut mir Leid. Danke euch


----------



## Bl0ody666 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

sag mal leude,kommt der wert hin bei der m4? o.O
habe nur eine black wd 640gb und noch meine alte inferno 60gb drin O.o

5693 | Bl0ody666 | Crucial RealSSD M4 | 128 GB | Intel® Core™ i7-3930K @ 3,9 GHZ | ASUS Rampage IV Extreme


----------



## thom_cat (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

wenn du mal die werte im startpost vergleichst sollte klar sein, dass dein wert so nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

jane is klar,aber was läuft falsch bei mir O.o


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Kann dir leider niemand mit Gewissheit sagen, aber ich vermute mal das Gleiche wie dein Kollege Smogg drei Seiten weiter vorne: Caching. Spricht einfach für immens hohe Leseleistung und im Vergleich dazu extrem niedrige Schreibwerte.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

das ironische dabei ist,meine Inferno kommt nicht soweit...meine wd black (normale hdd) haut mir auch so eine Nummer raus.
kann es sonst sein dad dad Programm evtl. ein bug aufgelegen ist?


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Möchte ungern schon wieder darauf hinweisen müssen (roheed, du solltest hier die Polizei spielen und dich unbeliebt machen!), aber das ist hier kein Diskussionsthread.

Dafür gibt es an dieser und dieser Stelle die Möglichkeit, falls Bedarf besteht. Danke, dass du uns hilfst den Thread sauber zu halten


----------



## PAUI (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

wer en neuen Rekord aufstellen möchte sollte sich mal das hier anschauen.

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1888/v4-512-as-ssd1.jpg

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/storage/22030.html?start=1


----------



## roheed (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



> Möchte ungern schon wieder darauf hinweisen müssen (roheed, du solltest  hier die Polizei spielen und dich unbeliebt machen!), aber das ist hier  kein Diskussionsthread.


naja, zum einen bin ich ja nicht mehr täglich online zum anderen weiste doch selber, dass der versuch Spam einzuschränken ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein scheint  Ich kann nicht mehr machen als immer und immer wieder zu ermahnen aber nach ein bis zwei Seiten ist der Post eh wieder vergessen   Siehst ja selber...kaum einen post weiter (nach deinem) macht der nächste weiter 

Wie auch immer, ich denke die neue Vertex 4 wird hier ganz ordentlich mit den Crucial aufräumen ^^ Mal schauen was Crucial dann mit der m5 in der Hinterhand hat


----------



## Nyuki (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

mit 4.3 Ghz*
771 | Nyuki | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## roheed (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

update ist drin


----------



## PAUI (27. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

so meine erste SSD

an Sata 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



503 | PAUI | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | X6 1090T@ 4,0 GHZ | 790FX


----------



## roheed (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

| 503 | PAUI | Corsair Perf. Pro | 128 GB | X6 1090T@ 4,0 GHZ | 790FX

update ist drin. Schöne Werte für Sata 2


----------



## pcfreak26 (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

und die nächste SSD fuers Ranking

| 142 | pcfreak26 | OCZ Vertex Plus | 64GB | X4 955BE @ Stock | a785G/sb710




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

du bist mir ein "Schnäppchen SSD" Jäger  Score eingefügt


----------



## Dolceman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

*735| Dolceman| Samsung 830 | 120 GB | i5 2400 @3,1 | H67*


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

update ist drin


----------



## pcfreak26 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> du bist mir ein "Schnäppchen SSD" Jäger  Score eingefügt



Die Vertex Plus war wirklich ein Schnäppchen; glaube nur so um die 60€ bezahlt. Die Transcend Ide SSD war mit 115€ und der hälfter der kapazität wesentlich teurer und die OCZ Core v2 hab Ich gebraucht übernommen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

767 | CrimsoN 2.0 | Crucial M4 | 128GB | 2500K 4.4GHz | P67@B3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

872 | Rizoma | Crucial M4 | 128GB | 2500K @ 4,0GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethnix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

| 736 | Sethnix | Cucial M4 | 128GB | 1090T @ 3,2GHz | 890FX + SB850


----------



## beta012b (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

So mal nen Update von Sata 2 auf Sata 3

|728|beta012b|Samsung 830|128GB|i5-3570@Stock|Z77


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Uiii ihr wart aber wieder fleißig diese Woche  Score's sind eingepflegt und wir haben einen Neueinstieg in die TOP10 und den ersten Bench mit einer IVY Bridge


----------



## leorphee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Sorry, bitte löschen Doppelpost


----------



## leorphee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Update für die Samsung 830
 
854 | leorphee |  Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,6 GHz |  x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke damit sollte ich die no. 1 sein bei den Samsung Controller, tut mir leid @moreno111 &  @Fleshless91
und das in einem Durchgang leider hat es nicht für die Top Ten gereicht. 
mit dem MS msahci Treiber - Intel Chipsatztreiber ist auch drauf (Logisch)
aber mit dem RSTe werden beim x79 die Platten nur noch als SCSI Laufwerke erkannt und haben eine nicht ganz so hohe Performance (siehe Anhang)

Und 

Update für die Vertex 3

540 | leorphee | Vertex 3  | 120 GB |  i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz |  x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

| 854 | leorphee |  Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,6 GHz |  x79
| 540 | leorphee | OCZ Vertex 3  | 120 GB |  i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz |  x79

Da sieht man mal schön, was man nicht noch alles reißen kann mit einer Neuen Plattform Vom fast Letzten hoch auf den 1. Platz in der Untergruppe Samsung. Herzlichen Glückwunsch hierzu von mir. 


BTW und WTF ^^ Wo bleiben die ersten Vertex 4 Benches?! ^^Traut den keiner mehr OCZ übern weg?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

ich würd mir die v4 sofort holen


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



> BTW und WTF ^^ Wo bleiben die ersten Vertex 4 Benches?! ^^Traut den keiner mehr OCZ übern weg?





> ich würd mir die v4 sofort holen



aber?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

bin diesen monat blank 

mein GTI wird "überarbeitet"...folie ftw^^


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

hehe coole Sache  Hab mein Baby erst gestern Poliert und heute nochmal bisschen dran rumgewachst^^ Ja manchmal muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen ^^ Wollt mir ursprünglich die Ivy Bridge kaufen... jetzt fließt meine Kohle doch lieber in meine neue Leidenschaft rein


----------



## mojoxy (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Ey ihr Spammer  xD


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

muss ja auch mal sein^^ Der Thread ist ja schon unheimlich still geworden  Aber ich gelobe dir Besserung 
_*Finger hinterm Rücken Überkreuz*_


----------



## leorphee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal schön, was man nicht noch alles reißen kann mit einer Neuen Plattform Vom fast Letzten hoch auf den 1. Platz in der Untergruppe Samsung. Herzlichen Glückwunsch hierzu von mir.


 
Hatte ja lange überlegt ob es sich lohnt, aber rennt wie Sau, zwar noch nicht ideal, aber wird noch. Schade das ich es nicht in die Top 10 geschafft habe...


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

wie ich schon angedeutet habe...die Vertex 4 dürfte hier gehörig aufräumen in der TOP10 ^^ Aber beste Samsung ist doch auch nicht schlecht


----------



## leorphee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

ja, sicher wegen der Kombi aus X79 mit 6 Kernen und dem Hohen Takt von 4,6GHz...
schade nur das Intel den RSTe Treiber nicht richtig hin bekommt für die X79 Plattform, aber läuft ja wie man sieht...


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

136 | PCGHGS| OCZ Vertex Plus | 30 GB | 3930K @ 3,8 GHz | X79


----------



## roheed (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

wenn man sich die werte mal so ansieht, bekommt man das Gefühl das die SSD vor 10 Jahren herausgekommen ist...aber ist ja doch erst 2,3 Jahre her...echt krass wie schnell es bergauf mit den werten ging.


----------



## mojoxy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Außer die 4k-Werte, die kommen immer noch nicht so recht aus dem Keller  (Ja sie haben sich teils verdoppelt/verdreifacht, aber absolut gesehen ist das trotzdem nicht viel)


----------



## roheed (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

das stimmt allerdings ^^ absolut gesehen merkt man im alltag keinen unterschied ob man vor einer Vertex Plus oder Vertex 4 sitzt ^^ ich denke so einen kick wie von HDD auf SSD werden wieder einige jahre ins Landziehen ... ich träume ja immer noch vom "Instant ON" PC


----------



## mojoxy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Naja aus dem Standby schafft das meiner schon fast. Vom "Knöpfchen drücken" bis "Eingaben werden angenommen" vergehen ~1.5-2s. Ich glaube am längsten braucht da immer noch die Grafikkarte zum aufwachen.

So dabei belasse ich es aber auch wieder. Genug Trash-Talk für heute ^^


----------



## roheed (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

jo so wie aus dem stanby sollte es auch nach power on sein ^^ wär weiß ... ich denke wir werden das noch miterleben


----------



## leorphee (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

Ich habe mal gezählt nun bin ich 5 mal in den Listen...


----------



## boltar174 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [Gold = 929 Punkte!]*

update
731 | Boltar174 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | 870/SB850


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

629 | orca113 | Crucial M4 | 256Gb | FX6100 @ 3,3 Ghz | AMD 970 SB950


----------



## artjom 2033 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

weiss jemand ob die ssd's mit pcie schneller sind oder ob es sinn macht die zu kaufen ?


----------



## thom_cat (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

pcie ssds sind in der regel schneller, da es sich immer um einen internen raid verbund handelt.
empfehlenswert sind sie aber eigentlich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## roheed (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

ja sie sind schneller, aber für den Heimgebrauch kann man es sich eigentlich sparen...Lohnt sich idr nur, wenn man viele große dateien handeln muss. Fürn normalen windows betrieb merkt man keinen unterschied.


----------



## artjom 2033 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

ok danke


----------



## Seabound (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

732 | Scholle_Satt | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128GB | Intel Core i7 3770K @ Stock| Z77


----------



## apostoli (16. Mai 2012)

793 | apostoli | Samsung SSD 830  | 256GB | Core i7 2600K @ 4200 | P8P67


----------



## Heretic (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

@apostoli:

Falls du es nicht wissen solltest.

Man kann mit diversen Programmen Fotos vom Bildschirm machen lassen. (Bzw auch nur von einem Kleinen Bereich den man zeigen will.)

Soeins wäre z.B IrfanView - Freeware Graphic Viewer .

windows 7 liefert auch ein kleines Programm.

MfG Heretic


----------



## dj*viper (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

oder einfach auf die taste "Druck" drücken. so wird der komplette bildschirm in der zwischenablage gespeichert.
jetzt kann man das bild in eine x-beliebige bildbearbeitungssoftware mit den tasten "strg+v" einfügen, bearbeiten und abspeichern. gilt auch unter ms paint oder word.


----------



## Spiff (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

oder einfach das snipping tool verwenden


----------



## apostoli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

Sorry aber ich fand es einfach bequem, mein Smartphone zu benutzen und das Bild direkt in die PCGHX App zu knipsen.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

1001|matten1987| Vertex 4 | 128GB | Alienware m17x 3610qm 7970m


----------



## dj*viper (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*



matten1987 schrieb:


> 1001|matten1987| Vertex 4 | 128GB | Alienware m17x 3610qm 7970m


 wohoo die tausender marke ist geknackt. und das in einem notebook^^
herzlichen glückwunsch zum ersten 

vertex 4, ich komme....


----------



## roheed (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*

hehe geil wir haben einen neuen ersten Platz  herzlichen Glückwunsch  Ich dachte mir doch, dass auf die Vertex 4 verlass ist ähm ich meine natürlich M4,5   updates folgen baldmöglichst


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

Endlich sind die 1K erreicht  Glückwunsch 

Mach schnell einen Screenshot von der Rangliste  In wenigen Tagen ist meine Vertex 4 am Start


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-256G) | Geizhals Deutschland Die V4 ist gerade auch rapide am preisverfallen. Fast täglich ein neuer Bestpreis. Nun kann ich nicht mehr behaupten, dass wir deshalb sicher hier die erste sehen werden, aber dann behaupte ich halt, dass wir sie demnächst hier häufiger sehen werden


----------



## cam1704 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

Hallo SSD-Gemeinde,

habe die nervige OCZ Vertex 3 gegen eine Crucial M4 128GB (0309) getauscht und in mein altes Acer Extensa 5220 eingebaut: 1045 Punkte 
Tschüß Vertex 

1045 | cam1704 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | T7250 @ 2,0GHz | Intel GL960 Express | Serial ATA-150


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

951 | Nyuki | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5-2500K | Intel P67


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*



cam1704 schrieb:


> Hallo SSD-Gemeinde,
> 
> habe die nervige OCZ Vertex 3 gegen eine Crucial M4 128GB (0309) getauscht und in mein altes Acer Extensa 5220 eingebaut: 1045 Punkte
> Tschüß Vertex
> ...



Das ist ein Auslesefehler, denn der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann niemals höher sein als die sequentielle Leserate 

@nyuki
Hattest Du irgendwelche Tweaks verwendet? 951 Punkte mit der Crucial m4 finde ansonsten etwas hoch, bzw. musst ich für 920 Punkte schon tief in die Trickkiste greifen.


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

Hi Softy 

Nö.Mein ganzes Win7 ist getweakd aber keine zusätzlichen Programme wo die SSD Werte erhöht werden ect.Ich kenn auch keine...


----------



## cam1704 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

 dann scheint das AS SSD Benchmarktool einen Bug zu haben. Habe den Test nochmal wiederholt und:


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

Oha.Soviele punkte bei so schlechten 4k Werten oO.Allgemein passt dein Ergebnis nicht zu einer M4


----------



## NCC-1701-A (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

komisches ergebinis  o0


----------



## NCC-1701-A (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

!!!!!!Update!!!!!

1061|matten1987| Vertex 4 | 128GB | Alienware m17x 3610qm 7970m


----------



## Rizoma (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 929 Punkte!]*



matten1987 schrieb:


> 1001|matten1987| Vertex 4 | 128GB | Alienware m17x 3610qm 7970m



Chipsatz ist falsch ist ein Intel HM77 Chipsatz


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 1061 |matten1987| OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7 3610QM @ 3,3 GHZ| HM77
| 951 | Nyuki | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 4,4 GHZ | P67
| 793 | apostoli | Samsung SSD 830  | 256 GB | i7 2600K @ 4,2 GHZ | P67  
| 732 | Scholle_Satt | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ Stock | Z77 
| 731 | Boltar174 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | 955BE @ 3,2GHz | 870/SB850
| 629 | orca113 | Crucial M4 | 256 GB | FX6100 @ 3,3 GHz | 970/SB950

Liste ist aufgefrischt. Vielen Dank für die Rege Teilnahme 

@*cam1704*
Solche Score's haben wir hier schon öfters gesehen. Wir wissen nicht warum, aber es handelt sich leider um einen Bug und muss ausgeklammert werden. Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis. 

@*Rizoma*
Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir die Mühe gemacht und hab ein bisschen nach dem Alienware NB gegoogelt aber konnte nicht raus finden welcher Chipsatz verbaut ist. Vertraue jetzt einfach mal deiner Angabe  Falls jemand näheres Weiß immer her mit der Info 

@*Nyuki*
Genialer Score für eine M4. Musste erst schauen ob der Lauf Bugfrei ist aber da die Werte nicht jenseits von gut uns Böse ist lass ich ihn Gelten.  Schade nur, dass dir die Vertex 4 einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, sonst wäre dir der 1. Platz gegönnt gewesen ^^ Aber sei's drum, der 2. Platz ist ja auch nicht ohne 

So ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und nun ....Weitermachen


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

Hier mal ein Score der Vertex 4. Leider noch mit Firmware  1.3, das Update auf 1.4 funktioniert irdegendwie nicht  Wenn einer eine Idee hat --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...tex-4-firmware-update-funktioniert-nicht.html

Danke 



| 972 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4  | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

@softy: der score ist aber mager  da geht noch was^^


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



dj*viper schrieb:


> @softy: der score ist aber mager  da geht noch was^^



Ja, natürlich  Aber nur mit der 1.4 Firmware  Schreib mal was Konstruktives  

edit: 

UPDATE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

| [COLOR=blue]1088 | Softy | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=548828&d=1337525551"]OCZ Vertex 4[/URL]  | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE²:

| 1100 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> @*Rizoma*
> Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir die Mühe gemacht und hab ein bisschen nach dem Alienware NB gegoogelt aber konnte nicht raus finden welcher Chipsatz verbaut ist. Vertraue jetzt einfach mal deiner Angabe  Falls jemand näheres Weiß immer her mit der Info



Laut dieser seite muss es der sein  

Test Alienware M17x R4 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Nyuki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1001 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Genialer Score für eine M4. Musste erst schauen ob der Lauf Bugfrei ist aber da die Werte nicht jenseits von gut uns Böse ist lass ich ihn Gelten.  Schade nur, dass dir die Vertex 4 einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, sonst wäre dir der 1. Platz gegönnt gewesen ^^ Aber sei's drum, der 2. Platz ist ja auch nicht ohne


 
Beim ersten Bench waren es 5 Punkte mehr.Beim zweiten nach erase "Clean" 951.
Hätte ich mal auf 5ghz gebencht misst^^ Hab mit undervolted 4.4 gebencht.Nun sind nur noch 900-920 max drin nach win7 Image draufspielen...

Cu


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich  Aber nur mit der 1.4 Firmware  Schreib mal was Konstruktives
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Benchen bis die SSD im ***** ist, aber wofür gibts wohl Garantie
Edit: 511 | ich111 | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | 2500k @ 4,5GHz | P67



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine zugemüllte SSD


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



ich111 schrieb:


> Benchen bis die SSD im ***** ist, aber wofür gibts wohl Garantie



Genau, eigentlich hast Du recht : 

UPDATE

| 1147 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

Hat die Vertex 4 Marvel oder Indilinx?


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

die hat nen indilinx controller


----------



## FreezerX (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

Zum Vertex4 Controller gab es News bei PCGH - OCZ Vertex 4: Ist der Indilinx Everest 2 ein Marvell-Controller mit neuem Namen?


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

achja, da war ja was... sry, das hab ich vergessen gehabt.
es geht nichts über einen marvell-controller in einer SSD


----------



## Nyuki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

Der Matten stört über mir mit seiner V4

und

bald Softy


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Der Matten stört über mir mit seiner V4
> 
> und
> 
> bald Softy



Immerhin hast Du den besten Crucial m4-Score 

Falls es jemand interessiert , hier mal ein Vergleich m4 vs. Vertex 4 des AS SSD Kopier-Benchmarks, wobei im Moment die Crucial m4 recht vollgepackt ist, und zudem Systemplatte ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

ja die rockt echt, kommt bei mir auch am monatsanfang


----------



## Nyuki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

bei mir siehts so aus 85Gb noch frei.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

fühlt sich die V4 schneller an als die M4? Beim Laden/schreiben/Gesamteindruck?


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Genau, eigentlich hast Du recht :
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


Bis die SSD in Rauch auf geht: Neue SSD-Platte mit Selbstzerstörungsknopf lässt Daten buchstäblich in Rauch aufgehen


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



Nyuki schrieb:


> fühlt sich die V4 schneller an als die M4? Beim Laden/schreiben/Gesamteindruck?



Einen Unterschied beim Laden  von Spielen merke ich nicht. Ich habe mal die Ladezeit eines Spielstandes von Risen2 getestet, die lag bei beiden SSD's so um die 6 Sekunden, die V4 war nur minimal schneller.

Beim Kopieren von größeren Datenmengen liegt die V4 dann schon deutlich vorne.

Das Kopieren eines Ordners (6,8GB; 231 Dateien) dauerte bei der m4 1:18 Minuten, bei der V4 lediglich 42 Sekunden.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*

Ja.Meine V2 60 ist auch beim Kopieren schneller als meine M4 (beide 6Xgb varianten).Die Technischen Daten der V4 sehen echt klasse aus.Wie auch die Bench Ergebnisse.Hinzu kommt wie erwähnt Marvel zum einsatz.Was will man mehr.Und teuer ist sie auch nicht.Ich gabe noch rückgaberecht bei meiner M4^^.Bin am überlegen lol


----------



## roheed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*


*hehe, wer hätte das geahnt, dass der Thread so gut bei euch ankommt ... **
die ersten 100 000 Klicks sind geschafft  Vielen dank an alle für eure genialen "Mitarbeit" 
*​
Hey, Softy....gz zum neuen Ersten Platz !!!!!! 
Und du bekommst noch einen Sonderpreis für den "perfekten Post" den ich zum ersten mal einfach nur c&p musste...
Leider hast dir den Sonderpunkt durch viel spam wieder kaputt gemacht 

Neuzugänge:

| 1147 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68
| 511 | ich111 | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,5 GHz | P67


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

 Du bedankst Dich für 100K Klicks und entziehst mir meinen Sonderpunkt wegen Spam?  

Ohne uns Spammer hätte der Thread gerade mal 500 Klicks und wäre längst in den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums verschwunden


----------



## roheed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



> Ohne uns Spammer hätte der Thread gerade mal 500 Klicks und wäre längst in den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums verschwunden



Das gehört wohl zu den Dingen im Leben, die wir nie erfahren werden


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

So gefällt mir das Ranking wieder    Mal schauen, ich denke 1200 Punkte sollten mit der Vertex 4 erreichbar sein. 

Bevor ich von Dir jetzt wieder eins wegen OT auf den Deckel bekomme -->


----------



## Sammla (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Klasse! Da mache ich doch gerne mal mit! 
Soweit ich das gerade sehe wurde noch kein Benchmark einer 64GB großen Samsung 830 hochgeladen? Muss sich ändern 

| 624 | Sammla | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | H67

Nicht der Bringer, aber doch schon recht ordentlich für das kleine Ding, finde ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ginge sicherlich noch mehr, aber die Kleine ist bereits bis oben hin vollgepackt (95% voll) was sicherlich nicht gerade otptimal zum "Benchen" ist 

Die Vertex 4 ist ja irre schnell, wobei der Unterschied nicht fühlbar sein wird. Die merke ich mir auf jeden Fall mal vor.


----------



## roheed (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

was geht^^ der zweite "perfekte c&p Post"  Ihr macht mir Angst hab ja bald gar nichts mehr zu tun 

Neuzugang:
| 624 | Sammla | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | H67


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

update:

142 | PCGHGS| OCZ Vertex Plus | 30 GB | 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79


----------



## mojoxy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [neue #1 --> 1061 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Und du bekommst noch einen Sonderpreis für den "perfekten Post" den ich zum ersten mal einfach nur c&p musste...


Ich kann mich erinnern, dass meine Posts auch immer recht unproblematisch waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Sind nur schon ne Weile her ^^


----------



## roheed (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

auch mit korrekter Verlinkung, Chipsatz Farbe und | als Anfangstrennzeichen?


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2012)

Wie macht ihr das, dass ihr so hohe Werte erreicht? Mit meiner Samsung 830 dümpel ich immer so um die 700 rum!


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

da spielen viele faktoren eine rolle.

softy sollte mal ein how-to zu as-ssd erstellen, wie man das maximale aus ner SSD rausholt


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Der verrät eh nur das jedem bekannte: Prozessor Hochtaken, belasten und vorher aufräumen

Anschließend folgt das How-to-ssd-schrotten


----------



## mojoxy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> auch mit korrekter Verlinkung, Chipsatz Farbe und | als Anfangstrennzeichen?


Den ganzen Schnick-Schnack gab es zu meiner Zeit noch nicht


----------



## BlackViper59 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Ich hab heut die gelegenheit gehabt kurz ne neue 256GB Samsung 830 zu benchen und war erstaunt dass sie gerade einmal so schnell war wie meine 128GB version.

| 787 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,9 GHz | P67


----------



## csms (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Meine neue M4
809 |csms |Crucial m4 |128 GB |I7 2600K@4.0 GHz|Z 77


----------



## pcfreak26 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Hi alle zusammen!

Ich kann erstmal nur sagen grosses Lob für den Thread Autor.

Ich liefer auch mal demnächst ein neues Update, da Ich mir ein Thinkpad T61 billig ergattert hab und SSD und RAM bereits bestellt sind.


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

wer bei den aktuellen preisen von der samsung 830 und m4 noch eine sandforce ssd kauft...

| 376 | BlackViper59 | Corsair Force 3 | 120 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,7 GHz | P67


----------



## mak995 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

| 2316 | mak995 | Vertex 3 MI [RAID 0] | 4 x 256GB | i7 930 @ 3,2 GHz | X58/ICH10R


----------



## mojoxy (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Welchen RAID-Controller verwendest du?


----------



## Horsi74 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Entweder ein Areca 1880 oder Areca 1882. Wenigstens sieht man, dass der Cache vom Controller funktioniert. 

Hatte auch testweise ein ähnliches Setting mit 4 x Corsair Performance Pro. Bringt aber in der Praxis kaum etwas....


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Meine neue Crucial M4 

286 | Minga_Bua | Crucial M4 | 128GB | AMD Phenom X6 @ 3.8Ghz | Asus Crosshair V


Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht??


----------



## blackout24 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Jo du hast es an irgendeinem komischen Buschtrommel-Controller hängen nicht der native vom Mainboard sieht man an dem komischen geschreibsel unter der Firmware. Also einfach umstecken. Vorher ein Blick ins Handbuch werfen des Mainboards.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Hmm.. leider finde ich im Handbuch nichts darüber wo was genau angeschlossen werden müsste. Da steht auch nix von nativen Controller oder so`?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Wo hast du denn die SSD angesteckt?
In der Anleitung wird AMD-Sata oder so ähnlich das native sein, der Zusatzkontroller hat einen Namen den du mit keinem Prozessorhersteller in Verbindung brinst
Steck die SSD mal an Sata_0 an


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

In der Beschreibung steht 

Diese Anschlüsse sind für Serial ATA 6GBps Signalkabel der Serial ATA 6.0 GB/s Festplatten und optischen Laufwerken vorgesehen. Wenn sie SATA Festplatten installieren können sieüber die integrierten AMD SB950 Raid Controller eine RAID0,1,5 und 10 Konfiguration erstellen. 

Eine Seite weiter wird ein zusätzlicher Anschluss beschrieben. Die oberen sind 6 Anschlüsse die zusamenhängen der andere ist 2 cm weiter weg auf dem Board.

Asmedia Serial ATA 6GB/s Anschluss
Dieser Anschluss ist für Serial ATA 6GBps Signalkabel der Serial ATA 6.0 GB/s Festplatten und optischen Laufwerken vorgesehen.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Die Asmedia Anschlüsse sind die falschen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Hab die SSD nun an den Port 1 angeschlossen. 0 gibt es nicht. Selbes Ergebnis


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Beim AS SSD Benchmark sollte statt "ahcix64s" sowas stehen wie "msahci" oder "amdsata".

Hast Du im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktiviert? Hast Du den aktuellsten Chipsatz-Treiber installiert? --> ATI Radeon (unter optional Downloads)


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Oh.. ich hab halt alle Treiber von der Asus Seite installiert. Da waren AHCI Treiber usw. Wusste net das ich auch noch Treiber von der AMD Seite brauche. Bin jetzt auf Arbeit kanns heut Abend testen.

Aber den PC hier muss ich auch neu installieren mit meiner alten Intel SSD da werd ich nachher mal n Bench posten 

Danke bisher für die Hilfe und schönen Tag wünsch ich 

Edit: Im Bios ist Raid aktiviert was ja AHCI beinhalten soll.


----------



## NFSC (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

505 | NFSC | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 Ghz | H67M - ITX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

So hab nun mal den Rechner hier auf Arbeit mit meiner alten Intel SSD installiert.

Hier mal der Bench der Intel SSD.

Sind die Werte okay hab ich das hier richtig installiert?


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

So habe aktuelle Raid und Chipsatz Treiber von AMD installiert. Leider keine Besserung.. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> So habe aktuelle Raid und Chipsatz Treiber von AMD installiert. Leider keine Besserung.. Andere Vorschläge?



SSD('s) Erasen

Cu


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



Nyuki schrieb:


> SSD('s) Erasen
> 
> Cu


 

Äh? Wie bitte?


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



Nyuki schrieb:


> SSD('s) Erasen
> 
> Cu



Nö, ein Secure Erase bringt bei der Crucial m4 so gut wie gar nix. Außerdem ist das äußerst umständlich mit der m4.

@Münchner Bub 

Mach am besten einen eigenen Thread auf. Dieser Thread hier ist eigentlich nur zum Posten von AS SSD Benchmark Ergebnissen gedacht. Master roheed schimpft sonst  

@topic
Hier mal ein Update, die 1200 habe ich leider bisher nicht geschafft :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





| 1192 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4   | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 2316 | mak995 | OCZ Vertex 3 MI [RAID0] | 4 x 256 GB | i7 930 @ 3,2 GHz | X58/ICH10R                         
| 1192 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4   | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68                         
| 809 | csms | Crucial M4 |128 GB | i7 2600K @ 4,0 GHz | Z77                         
| 787 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,9 GHz | P67
| 376 | BlackViper59 | Corsair Force 3 | 120 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,7 GHz | P67                         
| 142 | PCGHGS| OCZ Vertex Plus | 30 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79


Kranker Schit^^ Nen 1TB SSD Raid  GZ zum ersten Platz bei den Raids und @mojo zum neuen alten 1. Platz ^^


EDIT//

Nachzügler:
| 505 | NFSC | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | H67M


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [UPDATE neue #1 --> 1147 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> GZ zum ersten Platz bei den Raids und @mojo zum neuen alten 1. Platz ^^


oO ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht... Du meinst sicher Softy oder?


----------



## roheed (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

ähmm...ups sry klar Softy ^^ So sehr hast du dich wohl in meine birne gebrannt


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

So, ich poste auch mal und hoffe das wird richtig.

*Rang | **569 | GxGamer | Samsung 830 | 128GB | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4Ghz | AMD 880G/SB850*


----------



## Kaestorfer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

| 726 | Kaestorfer | Crucial M4   | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z68


----------



## koatix (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

da schaut man mal ne zeit lang hier nicht rein und schon ist man nur noch 4. >_<
ne m4 vor mir....geht ja mal garnicht. nach meinen prüfungen nehm ich mir mit SE und 5GHz+ zumindest den 3. platz wieder


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 726 | Kaestorfer | Crucial M4   | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z68 						
| 569 | GxGamer | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | PII X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 880G/SB850


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*



koatix schrieb:


> da schaut man mal ne zeit lang hier nicht rein und schon ist man nur noch 4. >_<


Gegen solche "Überraschungen" hilft ein Abonnement des Threads ^^


----------



## Vertex4 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Ich gebe auch meine Daten mal bekannt:

Benchmark an einem Laptop  Xps 15 L502x von Dell 

| 1033 | Vertex4 | OCZ Vertex4 | 128 GB | i7 2630QM @ 2.00 GHz | Socket G2 (rPGA 988B)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RTW112 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Habe auch meine ersten SSD jetzt im Haus für mein kleines Netobook als HDDs Crash Ersatz. Das System mit der dieses SSD und Linux Mint 13 Betriebsystemstart in sagenhaften 5 Sekunden von Powerknopf drücken los. bis zum Desktop.

Es handelt sich um die SSD OCZ Petrol 64GB getestet an Sata2

| 100 |RTW112|OCZ Petrol | 64GB| AMD Phenom2 965 @3,5GHz| 780G


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

RTW112: Deine 4K-64-Werte kommen mir etwas niedrig vor. Liegt das am "Net(t)obook"  oder am SSD? Achne wurde ja am Desktop gebencht, also wohl doch am SSD?


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> RTW112: Deine 4K-64-Werte kommen mir etwas niedrig vor. Liegt das am "Net(t)obook"  oder am SSD? Achne wurde ja am Desktop gebencht, also wohl doch am SSD?


Das Klärt der Screen. AHCI aktivieren hilft. Bei IDE gibts nämlich kein NCQ und damit auch kein 4k 64 weil das lauter einzelne 4k Befehle werden


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

War noch ein bisschen müde heute Morgen ^^


----------



## thom_cat (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

meine neue daten-ssd:

| 722 | thom_cat | Patriot Pyro SE | 240 GB | i5 2500k | P67


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Wie versprochen neues Update mit meinem neuen Laptop und neuer SSD. Auch wieder mal Schnäppchen!


170|pcfreak26|OCZ Vertex Plus|120GB|C2D T7100@ 1,8GHz|i965+ICH8M





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mojoxy schrieb:


> Screen fehlt



Danke, nachgefuegt


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Screen fehlt


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Neue Firmware, neues Glück  Endlich die 1200 geknackt  :

| 1215 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4   | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

hehe Glückwunsch zur neuen Bestleistung  Muss morgen mal die Scores einpflegen, bin im sommer (zu) selten online


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Heiz mal weniger mit Deinem GTI durch die Gegend


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

das wäre so, als ob ich dir das Forum verbieten würde  Tanke aber nur noch alle zwei wochen, bin also auf dem weg der Besserung


----------



## Medcha (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Mal ne Frage. Hab ne Corsair GT 120 (FW 1.3) aufm System mit Win 7 64, Amd X4 955 (3,5 GHz) und nen ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 und 8 GB Ram und meine Ergebnisse liegen so zwischen 430 und 470 Punkten. Alignment stimmt, AHCI ist aktiv, hab alle Dinge wie Defrag, Superfetch etc. augeschaltet und wundere mich über die heftigen Ergenbisse der anderen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass alle, die sehr schnell sind I5 oder I7 Proezessoren sind mit entsprechendem Board. Ist das Zufall oder kann ich mit meinem System gar nicht so schnell werden. Und die Corsair GT hat ja nun auch nicht schlechtesten Werte. Bin etwas irritert. ODER hab ich noch was vergessen/falsch gemacht???

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*



Medcha schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Hab ne Corsair GT 120 (FW 1.3) aufm System mit Win 7 64, Amd X4 955 (3,5 GHz) und nen ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 und 8 GB Ram und meine Ergebnisse liegen so zwischen 430 und 470 Punkten. Alignment stimmt, AHCI ist aktiv, hab alle Dinge wie Defrag, Superfetch etc. augeschaltet und wundere mich über die heftigen Ergenbisse der anderen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass alle, die sehr schnell sind I5 oder I7 Proezessoren sind mit entsprechendem Board. Ist das Zufall oder kann ich mit meinem System gar nicht so schnell werden. Und die Corsair GT hat ja nun auch nicht schlechtesten Werte. Bin etwas irritert. ODER hab ich noch was vergessen/falsch gemacht???
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte.


 
Der Thread ist eigentlich nur für Benchmark Ergebnisse aber ja Intel Systeme sind einfach besser. Das hat nicht direkt
was mit der CPU zutun sondern die Mainboard Chips sind besser. Dafür sind AMD Systeme ja auch billiger.


----------



## roheed (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge: 

| 1215 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4   | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 5,2 GHz | Z68
| 1033 | Vertex4 | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7 2630QM @ 2,0 GHz |  Xps 15 L502x
| 722 | thom_cat | Patriot Pyro SE | 240 GB | i5 2500k @ Stock | P67
| 170 | pcfreak26 | OCZ Vertex Plus | 120GB | C2D T7100 @ 1,8 GHz| ICH8M
| 100 |RTW112| OCZ Petrol | 64GB| P2 965 @ 3,5 GHz| 780G 						

Over & Out bis im Herbst, wenns Wetter wieder schlechter wird


----------



## CompEx (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



| 431| CompEx | Intel X25-M G2   | 160 GB | i5 750 @ 3,0 GHz | P55

Erster Platz unter den sonstigen, JUHUUU!


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge :

| 431| CompEx | Intel X25-M G2   | 160 GB | i5 750 @ 3,0 GHz | P55

Glückwunsch zum goldenen Pokal


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1192 Punkte!]*

Du hast vergessen, den Thread-Titel zu ändern


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

echt? Also bei mir steht 1215 
habs geändert , danke ist mir doch glatt durchgegangen  war wohl geistlich schon wieder beim GTI Polieren und Versiegeln


----------



## thom_cat (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

da muss ich meine olle g2 ja auch noch mal quälen


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

dafür ist ja der Thread da


----------



## Nyuki (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

verdammte V4...Mannn, gehen die ab...


----------



## thom_cat (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

naja, mal sehen wann da die ersten den geist aufgeben


----------



## mrnibbler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

433| mrnibbler| Crucial RealSSD C300 | 64 GB | i7 2600K @ 4,40GHz | P67


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hi muss mal was los werden ( vielleicht hier falsch )
Ich habe ja hier mal mein Benchmark gepostet und bin auf Platz 6, mit 793 Punten, unter den Samsung Contolern gelandet.
Gut soweit.
Nun habe ich ein neues Sytem mit Z77X Chip und einen 3770K @ 4,5 GHz (Win7 neu installiert) und nur 690 Punkte.
Versprochen habe ich mir ja nun viel mehr davon. 
woran kann sowas liegen? Die Bootzeit ist allerdings um einiges besser geworden. Falsches Kabel? Gibt doch nur ein Sata Kabel das ich am weißen Sata am Board angeschlossen habe... 

Bin für hilfe dankbar


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

@apostoli
Hast Du aktuelle Chipsatztreiber und den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installiert? Lastest Du die CPU während des Benchmarks mit Prime95 aus?

Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast, mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, hier sollen eigentlich nur Punkte gepostet werden. Danke


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Alles aktuell IRS auch drauf. Habe beides mal probiert. 1x mit Prime 1x ohne beides unter 700 P.
Danke, mache mal einen Thread auf


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hm, poste am besten in Deinem Thread gleich mal einen AS SSD- und einen CrystalDiskInfo-Screenshot.


----------



## roheed (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugang:

| 433| mrnibbler| Crucial C300 | 64 GB | i7 2600K @ 4,40 GHz | P67


@apostoli
Must aber auch bedenken, dass SSD im frischen zustand immer nen hauch schneller sind als wenn sie schon eine weile im einsatz waren. Abhilfe kann da nur ein Reset ala Werkszustand helfen. In fachkreisen auch secure erase genannt ^^


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

802 | apostoli | Samsung SSD 830  | 256GB | Core i7 3770K @ 4500 | Z77X


Ich weiss nicht warum aber jetzt habe ich Werte.... man man man, nur mal SSDfresh laufen lassen  
freeeeeeu ma  

Dann vor freude das falsche Bild hochgeladen... Hahahhaa


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

737 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2100 @ 3,1 GHz | H67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

@apastoli
wo siehst du den auf dem Screenshot 800 Punkte?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

52 | Kryptonite_1988 | KINGSTON SNV425S | 128GB |Intel Core™ i5-750 | P55

Warum habt Ihr mehr Leistung als ich ?


----------



## apostoli (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben das ich das falsche Bild hochgeladen hatte 

818 | apostoli | Samsung SSD 830 | 256GB | Core i7 3770K @ 4500 | Z77X

und nochmal besser.....


----------



## Laufwerk_33 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hi
sind die Werte gut um zum Spielen?
Würde dann in Ram Installieren 6 GB und 2 GB für Arbeitsspeicher
Benchmark ist hier
http://www7.pic-upload.de/23.07.12/3vskptrgukjh.png


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Das ist hier immer noch kein Diskussionsthread! Ich möchte jedoch trotzdem kurz antworten, um weitere Nachfragen zu vermeiden. Bei weiteren Fragen würde ich aber diejenigen bitten, diese in dem allgemeinen SSD-Thread zu posten, oder einen eigenen zu eröffnen.

@Kryptonite_1988: Weil du kein AHCI, sondern IDE verwendest und dazu noch ein relativ altes und langsames SSD. Das meiste macht sicherlich aber die fehlenden AHCI Befehlssätze aus. Lässt sich im BIOS aktivieren. Siehe dazu auch den allg. SSD Thread (Startseite: "Wie aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?")

@Laufwerk_33: RAM-Disks sind uns durchaus bekannt. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich benutze sie z.B. einfach aus dem Grund nicht, dass mir der Systemstart dadurch zu stark verlangsamt wird. Es sei denn du möchtest eine RAM-Disk, die ihre Daten immer wieder vergisst. Dann wird das mit dem Spiele installieren aber eine recht einmalige Sache sein  (zudem profitieren die meisten Spiele bei weitem nicht so sehr von der Datenübertragungsrate, wie du vielleicht vermuten würdest)


----------



## Laufwerk_33 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

also ich kann nichts am Systemstart bemerken das es langsam ist. habe ja nicht das neue BIOS wo alle Treiber drinne sind
aber ram-disk kann doch ein und aus geschaltet werden.
und ssd ist doch beendet im jahr 2024 laut IBM und co.
aber mir ist es immer noch schneller als auf meiner 80er samsung platte mit AHCI  und videobearbeitung geht auch schneller zum schneiden mit lesen und schreiben 
andere sind ja schon 3fach schneller mit ram disk als ich mit meine wenigen 3000 MB lesen/schreiben


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Warum schafft meine Crucial M4 256GB nur 300 Punke im AS SSD Benchmark ? Also alle Chipsatztreiber sind aktuell, Intel Rapid Storage ist installiert, Firmware der SSD ist 000F. AHCI ist auch aktiviert
Wisst ihr vielleicht an was es liegt ?

Mein Sys steht in der Signatur


MFG


----------



## mojoxy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Das ist hier kein Diskussionsthread. Daher auch an dich die bitte deine Frage in z.B. diesem Thread zu posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html


----------



## thom_cat (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

mit screen hätte man auch mehr sagen können


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das ist hier kein Diskussionsthread. Daher auch an dich die bitte deine Frage in z.B. diesem Thread zu posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html


 
Sorry


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

| 640 | PCGHGS | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79


----------



## roheed (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge 11.08. 

| 818 | apostoli | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77X
| 737 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2100 @ 3,1 GHz | H67
| 640 | PCGHGS | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79
| 52 | Kryptonite_1988 | KINGSTON SNV425S | 128GB | i5 750 @ Stock | P55


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

418 | diu_tesc_g.o. | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | Q6700 @3,21 | P965 ICH9R


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hier mal was ganz Frisches 

251 | Blechdesigner | OCZ Vertex 2 [Raid 0] | 2x 60 GB | Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,2 GHz | ULi M1697




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krolf (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

248 | krolf | Ocz Agility 3 | 60 GB | Q6600 @3,00 | P35 ICH9R





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## mojoxy (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hier mal was ganz Frisches
> 
> 251 | Blechdesigner | OCZ Vertex 2 [Raid 0] | 2x 60 GB | Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,2 GHz | ULi M1697
> 
> ...


Da hätt ich aber schon bisschen mehr erwartet! Wohl nicht ganz optimiert dein Benchvorgang


----------



## roheed (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

der Uli Chipsatz ist ja auch für die Tonne  Hatte den mist auch schon selber


----------



## Home Edition (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

*|** 703 | Home Edition | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 3,5 GHz | Z68*


----------



## Sixxer (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

*| 864 | Sixxer | OCZ Vertex4 | 128 GB | FX 8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | 990 FX |
*


----------



## roheed (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

@Sixxer 
Vorgaben bitte beachten (siehe Startpost oder einer über dir  )


----------



## roheed (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge 20.08

 | 864 | Sixxer | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | FX 8150 @ 3,6 GHz | 990 FX
| 703 | Home Edition | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7-2600k @ 3,5 GHz | Z68
| 418 | diu_tesc_g.o. | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | Q6700 @ 3,21 GHz | P965 ICH9R
| 251 | Blechdesigner | OCZ Vertex 2 [Raid 0] | 2x 60 GB | Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,2 GHz | ULi M1697  (Nicht gewertet)
| 248 | krolf | OCZ Agility 3 | 60 GB | Q6600 @ 3,00 Ghz| P35 ICH9R


----------



## biohaufen (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

*|** 535 | biohaufen | Crucial m4 | 64 GB | i7-920 @ 3,3 GHz (SMT aus) | X58 ICH10 SATA 2
*


----------



## roheed (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

eingefügt

| 535 | biohaufen | Crucial m4 | 64 GB | i7 920 @ 3,3 GHz | X58 ICH10


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Damit der Thread hier nicht einschläft (), hier ein Mini How-to für mehr Punkte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089

Also Jungs, auf gehts  Lasst Eure SSD's rauchen


----------



## roheed (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

ich sehe schon...die meisten stecken im Sommerloch und genießen lieber etwas Natur als zu benchen  Ziemlich ruhig auf einmal aber die tage werden wieder kürzer und der Herbst kommt schneller als gewollt. Daher den Rest Sommer noch in vollen zügen genießen! Ich tue es auch


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Naja, ich habe hier noch einen 

749 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

| 749 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77

und schon eingefügt


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Gibt ja gerade auch nicht so viel neues im SSD-Bereich oder allgemein im PC-Bereich, das man benchen könnte ^^ [/SPAM]


----------



## thom_cat (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

würde ich so nicht sagen... diese hier sieht in benchmarks nicht so schlecht aus: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hast recht, die ging völlig an mir vorbei. Dennoch ist gerade nicht so super viel los


----------



## thom_cat (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

was soll sich im grunde auch noch tun?
alle ssds bieten mehr leistung als ein normaler nutzer benötigt.
jetzt müssen die kapazitäten größer werden.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Die Corsair Neutron ist mir auch schon mal über den weg gelaufen...was ist den das genau?! Der Controller sagt mir schon gar nichts. Ist das der neue Besitzer von Sandforce?


----------



## thom_cat (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

glaube das ist zur abwechslung mal was neues


----------



## roheed (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Dieser Satz lässt mich aber stutzig werden 



> *Hinweis:* Die Lese- und Schreibraten stellen  maximale Werte dar, welche mit ATTO ermittelt wurden und daher nur  bedingt aussagekräftig sind.




EDIT:::

hat sich wohl schon erledigt XD



> *Corsair führt mit der Neutron-Serie nicht nur eine neue SSD ein,  sondern auch einen neuen Controller: Nicht von SandForce oder Marvell,  sondern von „Link_A_Media Devices" stammt der Controller, der nach einem  physikalischen Teilchen benannten Laufwerksserie. Wir schauen uns in  diesem Artikel sowohl das Einstiegs- als auch das Performancemodell an  und vergleichen die Neutron-SSDs mit anderen aktuellen  High-End-Laufwerken.*



Quelle : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...tron-und-neutron-gtx-mit-lamd-controller.html


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

***update***

626 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | X6 1055T @ 3,375 GHz | 990FX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

| 626 | PCGHGS | Crucial C300 | 128 GB | X6 1055T @ 3,4 GHz | 990FX

eingefügt


----------



## Niza (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Ich mache auch mal mit 

631 | Niza | Samsung 830 | 128GB | PII X4 925@2,8GHz | AMD870/SB850

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

1148 | PCGHGS | OCZ Vertex 4   | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 5,0 GHz | X79


----------



## apostoli (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Sorry hat sich erledigt


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

744 | Topper_Harley | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3770k @ stock| Z77x​


----------



## Goldi6 (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hallo, bin neu hier und wollte fragen ob das ein guter Wert ist, bzw. was ich noch verbessern kann an der SSD.

Hier der Link: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/jxv9-3-eccb-png-nb.html


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Goldi6 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und wollte fragen ob das ein guter Wert ist, bzw. was ich noch verbessern kann an der SSD.



Der Thread hier ist eigentlich nur zum Eintragen in die Rangliste 

Bei Deinem AS SSD Benchmark ist ein Auslesefehler passiert, denn der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert. Wo da die Fehlerursache liegt, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## Goldi6 (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## thom_cat (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

irgendwas wird da gecached... machen kann man da wohl nix.

allerdings sind deine 4k werte etwas gering... laste deine cpu beim benchen mal mit prime aus.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

bis auf den kleinen auslesefehler der Software sehen die werte nicht weiter auffällig gut/Schlecht aus ^^ Passt also. Habe mal gelesen, dass eine Aktive NTFS Komprimierung solche Auslesefehler verursachen kann  Ob da was dran ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Goldi6 (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Bei Dateisystem steht NTFS, hat das damit was zu tun?


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

NTFS passt schon. 

Schau mal unter Laufwerkseigenschaften ob ein Häkchen bei "Laufwerk komprimieren um Speicherplatz zu sparen" gesetzt ist oder nicht.


----------



## roheed (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

NTFS passt, das hat idr jeder. Es geht nur um die "NTFS Komprimierung" da wird das System wie mit Winzip quasi gepackt ohne das der User was von Merkt. Vorteil--> Man spart Speicherplatz...ist ja nicht gerade viel von Vorhanden auf einer SSD


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

| 1013 | .::ASDF::.| OCZ Vertex 4 | 256 GB | i5 3320M @ 2,6 GHz | ID1E55


----------



## roheed (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 1148 | PCGHGS | OCZ Vertex 4   | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 5,0 GHz | X79
| 1013 | .::ASDF::.| OCZ Vertex 4 | 256 GB | i5 3320M @ 2,6 GHz | ID1E55                         
| 744 | Topper_Harley | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3770k @ Stock| Z77x
| 631 | Niza | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | PII X4 925 @ 2,8 GHz | AMD870/SB850


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Seit wann gibt es im Ranking Emoticons? ^^ Ich muss wohl auch mal wieder mitmachen.


----------



## roheed (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

die gibts nur für das interne Ranking der Neuzugänge  Legende: Der zweite regt sich auf das er net erster wurde


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Endlich mal "Konkurrenz" mit über  1000 Punkten  Ist ein bisschen einsam da oben auf dem 1. Platz


----------



## Goldi6 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> NTFS passt, das hat idr jeder. Es geht nur um die "NTFS Komprimierung" da wird das System wie mit Winzip quasi gepackt ohne das der User was von Merkt. Vorteil--> Man spart Speicherplatz...ist ja nicht gerade viel von Vorhanden auf einer SSD



Hab den Haken weg gemacht, da ich das was gelesen hab das es besser für die SSD ist. Es befindet sich also kein Haken bei "Laufwerk komprimieren um Speicherplatz zu sparen".

Soll ich den Haken wieder rein machen damit ich normale Benchmarkwerte bekomme?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Du kannst mal ausprobieren, ob der Haken was am Ergebnis ändert. Ich lasse diese Option immer deaktiviert.


----------



## roheed (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Goldi6 schrieb:


> Hab den Haken weg gemacht, da ich das was gelesen hab das es besser für die SSD ist. Es befindet sich also kein Haken bei "Laufwerk komprimieren um Speicherplatz zu sparen".
> 
> Soll ich den Haken wieder rein machen damit ich normale Benchmarkwerte bekomme?



Nein, gerade anders herum...Häkchen raus damit du wieder normale Benchwerte bekommst 
Über den Sinn und Unsinn von "Laufwerk komprimieren um Speicherplatz zu sparen" lässt sich wohl stundenlang diskutieren. Ich persönlich würde es bei einer Systemplatte nicht machen, weil es unter Umständen das System Bremst (dein Rechner muss dauernd packen und entpacken und das geht natürlich irgendwo auf die Leistungsreserven) 

Komprimieren würde ich nur, wenn der Speicherplatz wirklich mal eng werden sollte und es sich um Daten handelt, die man selten benötigt. Unterm Strich spart man eh nur 10 bis max 20% Speicher. Also eher nicht der Rede wert. Hin und wieder aufräumen und einige SSD tips bringen da wesentlich mehr Speicher.


----------



## PAUI (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

so bin auf Intel gewechselt.

| 903 | PAUI | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | Intel Core I7 3770K @ Stock | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaran91 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

|807|Jaran91| Crucial M4| 128gb |Intel Core I5 3570k @ Stock | Z77



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 903 | PAUI | Corsair Perf. Pro | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ Stock | Z77
| 807 | Jaran91 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 3570k @ Stock | Z77


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das it meine neue samsung 830 128gb ssd 
ist das sook????


----------



## roheed (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

kurz und schmerzlos ...nein 
Hast AHCI im bios vergessen


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

nein hab ich auf den 1-4 frei gescaltet


----------



## thom_cat (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

dafür sind aber die 4k64qd werte sehr gering.


----------



## roheed (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

dann hängt die Ssd am falschen controller^^ auch schon des öfteren hier erlebt


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

ich hab noch mal im bios nach geschaut und es war wieder weg hab dann rein gemacht und wieder versucht bekomm ich ein ganz kurzen blue screen und dann startet er wieder neu bin dann wieder ins bios und da hatte ich nur noch sata 5 und 6 alle anderen waren weg und stand auch nicht mehr meine festplatte aber es stand auf diesem ah... wenn ich es zurück stelle auf ide dann fährt er wieder hoch


----------



## roheed (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Zitat von Roheed 



> *Problem Nr. 2* [SSD weist allgemein eine zu geringe Leistung auf]
> Sind  deine ATTO werte im Keller und du kommst vor allem im 4k read/write  Bereich einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig, hat sich die letzten  Wochen gezeigt, dass in 99% der fälle vergessen wurde der AHCI Modus im  BIOS zu aktivieren! Deine Benchmarkergebnisse könnten ohne AHCI ungefähr  so aussehen. Wenn dir AS SSD Benchmark auch noch den "pciide" in der  Info Box anzeigt, ist es definitiv! Deine SSD rennt nicht im AHCI Modus
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Versthe grade garnichts..
Wenn ich im bios auf ahci stelle dann fährt der rechner nicht mehr hoch und im bios verschwinden die sata 1-6
wenn ich wieder auf ide zurück gehe fährt er auch hoch und die sata 1-6 sind im bios wieder da


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier mein 2ter versuch.. sieht scon mal aners aus


----------



## roheed (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

jo sieht schon besser aus  noch ne runde AS SSD dann kannst dich prima mit anderen Samsung User vergleichen


----------



## Andreas_andy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

ja danke das muss ich nicht umbedingt aber ich wollte das die leistung passt und wenn es ok ist bin ich voll zufrieden und werde meine programme endlich drauf installieren.
oderkann mann noch was verbessern?


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Aktuelle Chipsatztreiber schaden nicht und falls Du ein Intel System hast, den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber installieren.

Einen Unterschied merkt man da aber nur in Benchmarks.


----------



## Schaf01 (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

704 | Schaf01 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | Z68

Benchmark war bevor ich Intel RST installiert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrPe (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

912 Punkte , MrPe , OCZ Vertex 4 , 256 GB , AMD A8-3850 @ 2,9 GHz, AMD A75 FCH (Hudson D3)


----------



## mojoxy (30. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Mal wieder was von mir. Hab für ne Freundin nen PC zusammengebaut und dabei auch gleich mal das SSD durch den Bench gejagt 
Alles Stock, keine Tweaks oder OC (haha, ist ja eh nicht groß möglich ), hab einfach mal auf *GO* gedrückt.

BTW: Meine erste 830. Ist deutlich schicker (also das Gehäuse) als meine m4s, muss ich schon zugeben  (auch wenn man davon ja leider nicht viel sieht)


__| 710 | mojoxy | Samsung 830 | 128GB | E3-1230V2 @ Stock (3.3GHz) | H77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reAlsTylA (30. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Rang | 1550 | reAlsTylA | raid0 | 2x256 | SBi7 @ 4,6 | p67

Hi bin grade von meinem Vertex 3 raid auf Samsung 830er umgestiegen und wollte mal fragen ob die werte soweit ok sind? Der raid läuft mit 4k Stripe mode...



http://imageshack.us/a/img15/2493/unbenanntzgbg.jpg



MfG


----------



## mojoxy (30. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



reAlsTylA schrieb:


> Hi bin grade von meinem Vertex 3 raid auf Samsung 830er umgestiegen und wollte mal fragen ob die werte soweit ok sind? Der raid läuft mit 4k Stripe mode...


Zwar falscher Thread für Fragen (der richtige wäre hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html), aber es soll ja niemand dumm sterben 
Der 4k-write sieht bisschen komisch aus. Für ne Single-SSD wäre er definitiv nicht möglich (da 4k > 4k_64 unmöglich), aber bei nem RAID kann das schon wieder anders sein. Vermute trotzdem nen Auslesefehler an dieser Stelle. Sonst sieht doch alles soweit ganz okay aus.

Weitere Fragen dann bitte im verlinkten Thread, damit es hier sauber bleibt


----------



## csms (30. September 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

HI
Nach nem Biosupdate:
821/csms/Crucial M4/128 GB/I7 3770K@3,5 Ghz/Z 77


----------



## hbf878 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hi
| 462 | hbf878 | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | P G860@stock | H61 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das eigentlich normal, dass der 4K46thrd-wert (schreiben) unter dem 4K-wert (schreiben) liegt? das erscheint mir etwas unlogisch. 

hbf


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

_Neuzugänge 07.10.12_

| 1550 | reAlsTylA | Samsung 830 [RAID0] | 2 x 256 GB | i7 2600K @ 4,6 GHz | P67
| 912 | MrPe | OCZ Vertex 4 | 256 GB | A8-3850 @ 2,9 GHz | A75 FCH
| 821 | csms | Crucial M4 | 128 GB |  i7 3770K @ 3,5 GHz | Z77 						
| 710 | mojoxy | Samsung 830 | 128GB | Xenon E3-1230V2 @ Stock | H77 
| 704 | Schaf01 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 3,3 GHz | Z68
| 462 | hbf878 | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | P G860 @ Stock | H61


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

*| **1555| Xtreme RS | Samsung SSD 830 [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB| i7 2600 @ 3,9 GHZ |P67


*


----------



## Bl0ody666 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

826 | Bl0ody666 | Crucial RealSSD M4 | 128 GB | Intel® Core™ i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHZ | ASUS Rampage IV Extreme


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

838 | h.101 | Samsung SSD 830 | 256GB | Intel i5 2500k @ 4,4GHz | Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardztyl3r (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

1025 | Hardztyl3r | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128GB | Intel i5 2500K @ 4,0GHz | ASRock Z68 Pro3


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

samsung830-128 /i7-2600k/asus maximus4Gene-Z68
M4-128
Corsair GT-64GB
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...sts-details-4737-picture594202-corsair-gt.png

M4-64GB
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-tests-details-4737-picture594235-m4-64gb.png


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Ich hab mit meiner Samsung 830 128GB nur max. 360 MB/s Lesen .. woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

_Neuzugänge 20.10_

| 1555| Xtreme RS | Samsung 830 [Raid0] | 2 x 256 GB| i7 2600 @ 3,9 GHZ |P67
| 1025 | Hardztyl3r | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128GB | i5 2500K @ 4,0GHz | Z68
| 838 | h.101 | Samsung 830 | 256GB | i5 2500k @ 4,4GHz | P67
| 826 | Bl0ody666 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHZ | X79


@KonterSchock
Bitte Startseite beachten und an die Posting regeln halten 

@Masterchief
Ist zwar hier kein Diskusionsthread aber vermutlich hängt es nicht am nativen Controller [in deinem Fall Intel]


----------



## Topper_Harley (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neue Intel RS Treiber drauf:

755 | Topper_Harley | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3770k @ 4,3Ghz| Z77x


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

 773 | bludi007 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | I5 3570K @ 3,4 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

AS  SSD Screen vergessen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

841 | h.101 | Samsung SSD 830 | 256GB | Intel i5 2500k @ 4,4GHz | Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufällig nochmal einen Durchgang gemacht. Auch wenn es im Vergleich zum ersten Versuch nur drei Pünktchen mehr sind - für den zweiten Platz sollte es vorerst reichen...


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge:

| 841 | h.101 | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,4 GHz | P8P67
| 773 | bludi007 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 3570K @ 3,4 GHz | Z77
| 755 | Topper_Harley | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | Z77x


----------



## over-clocker (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Sandforce Controller
| 705 | over-clocker | Intel SSD520 | 180GB | X6 1090T Standard | AMD 970



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

| 1137 | dj*viper| Samsung 840 Pro | 128GB | i5 2500K @ 4.8GHz| Z68

nach langer abwesenheit bin ich wieder da 

hab mir ne neue ssd geholt. und gleich den ersten test gemacht.

das war der erste lauf ohne oc oder sonstwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

jetzt der lauf mit 4,8ghz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TankCommander (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

785 | TankCommander | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 2600k @ 4,4Ghz| Z68

Ich habe nee neue SSD  unter Win 8 als SystemSSD


----------



## roheed (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Update:

| 1137 | dj*viper| Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i5 2500K @ 4,8 GHz| Z68
| 785 | TankCommander | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i7 2600k @ 4,4 Ghz| Z68
| 705 | over-clocker | Intel SSD 520 | 180 GB | X6 1090T @ Stock | AMD 970


EDIT: DJ*Viper schafft es neu in die Top10 und kickt sich gleichzeitig raus...das muss man auch erst mal schaffen


----------



## dj*viper (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hehe, ich kann das halt^^

benchen werde ich noch öfters die ssd. da ist noch viel rauszuholen bei der 840 
hab ja nix großartig am oc gedreht. war alles noch standard im bios eingestellt.
also abwarten...^^


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Bin mal gespannt, ob Platz 1 zurückerobern kannst


----------



## dj*viper (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hätte ich die 256gb variante geholt, dann hätte ich längst den ersten 
aber die kostet ja leider noch ne ecke mehr.
und 256gb brauch ich net.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



dj*viper schrieb:


> hätte ich die 256gb variante geholt, dann hätte ich längst den ersten



Ich weiß. Dann rate mal, was demnächst bei mir eintrifft


----------



## dj*viper (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hahaha, das war ja sowas von klar 
suchti


----------



## roheed (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Softy muss ja seinen sicheren ersten Platz noch weiter ausbauen


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Und ich könnte mich ebenfalls selbst aus der Top 10 kicken


----------



## roheed (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

sich selber kicken und dann auch noch 2 mal auf dem podium ^^ ne...das ist dann doch zuviel des guten


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

So, die Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ist bestellt  Ich habe mal 2 geordert


----------



## roheed (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

verdammt...da wird dann wohl sogar noch einer um seinen Platz in der Raid ecke bangen müssen


----------



## Softy (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> verdammt...da wird dann wohl sogar noch einer um seinen Platz in der Raid ecke bangen müssen


 
Jop. Platz 1 wird schwierig, aber ich bin guter Dinge


----------



## roheed (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

kannst dir ja dann immer noch 2 Samsungs nachbestellen


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> kannst dir ja dann immer noch 2 Samsungs nachbestellen



Nein, ich bin ja mit 2 SSD's schon überfordert  

So,  hier mal ein erster Score ohne großartige Tweaks:

| 1881 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro [RAID0]   | 2x 256 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

.  ...das war meine erste Reaktion ... und dann gott sei dank es ist der Raid Score


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hmm..die 4k-werte scheinen sehr niedrig zu sein im gegensatz zu meiner 840 pro 

hätte gedacht, da ist mehr drin bei einem raid.
meine corsair pp 2x128gb im raid hatten ja schon 1720 punkte...


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

***update***

| 649 | PCGHGS | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

***Update***

Hier mal mit Software RAID0:

| 1964 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro [RAID0] | 2x 256 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von OctoCore. Die Kraft der 8 Kerne  



dj*viper schrieb:


> hätte gedacht, da ist mehr drin bei einem raid.
> meine corsair pp 2x128gb im raid hatten ja schon 1720 punkte...



Ja, hätte ich auch gedacht


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Ich würde mir ja noch 2 weitere 840 Pro kaufen.


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

@softy:
hast du wirklich raid 0?

müsste dann nicht die kapazität bei knapp 472gb liegen und nicht bei 238gb?

oder hast du 2 128er bekommen und merkst es nicht mal XD muahahaha


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Das ist das "Windows"-Raid (Stripeset). Da werden beim AS SSD Benchmark die beiden SSD's getrennt angezeigt.

Und ja, es sind die 256GB Varianten


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

achsoo
ja das ist dann ja kein wunder.
lass es mal direkt über den raid controller laufen.
da gibts auch mehr punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



1046 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



dj*viper schrieb:


> achsoo
> ja das ist dann ja kein wunder.
> lass es mal direkt über den raid controller laufen.
> da gibts auch mehr punkte


 
Lol ... nicht zwingend. Was für einen Raid controller? Das macht der RST-Manager und der ist auch nur ein Stück Software, das sich von der CPU befeuern lassen muss.


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

So, Freunde der Sonne, her mit dem RAID-Krönchen. Der Onkel hat die Trickkiste ausgepackt  :

***Update***

| 2443 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro [RAID0] | 2x 256 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Edith bringt noch einen Score einer einzelnen SSD 840 Pro vorbei:

| 1216 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (29. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

hmm wie viper auch schon richtig erwähnt hat... warum zeigt AS SSD im Single modus wie auch im Raid die gleiche SSD an?!


----------



## Softy (29. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Weil dass das Windows-Stripeset ist.

Windows selbst ist auf der Vertex 4 und richtet dann auf den beiden Samsung SSD's ein Windows-basiertes Raid 0 ein. Vorteil ist (soweit ich das kapiert habe), dass Trim weiterhin funktioniert (was beim Z68 Chipsatz und Board-Raid  0 wohl nicht funktioniert. Beim Z77 Chipsatz soll es aber funktionieren). 

Daher werden beim AS SSD Benchmark beim Windows-basierten Raid 0 (Stripeset) auch weiterhin beide SSD's einzeln angezeigt.

edit:

Hier noch die entsprechenden Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit²: Ich habe den "Fehler" gefunden. Der obere Screenshot war mit dem Windows basierten Raid0 ohne RST-Treiber. Hier ein Score mit RST-Treiber, dann sieht es auch im AS SSD Screenshot richtig aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:

| 2444 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Ich tendiere inzwischen zu dem Glauben, dass es beim Z68 auch über Intel-Raid0 per Boardeinstellungen funktioniert - ist aber umständlich nachzuweisen. Und ich bin zu faul, das selbst zu testen. (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung PCGH - ich weiß zwar, das Ihr sagt, es geht - aber könnt Ihr das auch beweisen?)
Per Win-Stripeset muss man sich darüber keinen Kopf machen, kann aber nicht davon booten - und das wollen die Meisten ja.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> So, Freunde der Sonne, her mit dem RAID-Krönchen. Der Onkel hat die Trickkiste ausgepackt  :
> 
> ***Update***
> 
> ...


 
hmm...ich frag mich mal warum ich so weniger punkte raus habe, obwohl ich im Grunde ein etwas besseres System habe  o.O

| 1010 | Bl0ody666 | Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7-3930K @ 5 GHz | Z79


----------



## dj*viper (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> hmm...ich frag mich mal warum ich so weniger punkte raus habe, obwohl ich im Grunde ein etwas besseres System habe  o.O
> 
> | 1010 | Bl0ody666 | Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7-3930K @ 5 GHz | Z79


 
1. du hast "nur" die 128gb version, die beim schreiben langsamer ist.
ABER lass mal beim ssd benchen prime im hintergrund laufen. das bringt noch ein paar pünktchen.
müsste dann ja in etwa wie mein score sein. hab auch die 840 pro 128gb

@softy:
gratz 
bin aber noch nicht glücklich mit deinen ergebnissen 
bin gespannt, was passiert, wenn du mal mit richtigem oc benchst^^


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Hallo..könnte ihr kurz etwas zu meinen Werten sagen. Angeben kann mit diesen wohl nicht oder ?

Mein System :

I5-3570k
Zotac GTX 660Ti AMP
16 GB Corsair XMS3 RAM
OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
1 TB Seagate, 2 TB WD HDD


----------



## Softy (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> 1046 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tippe auf einen Auslesefehler. Dass der 4K-64Thrd Wert so knapp unter der sequentiellen Leserate liegt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Ich zumindest habe noch nie einen 4K-64Thrd Wert zustande gebracht, der nicht mind. ~50 MB/s unter dem sequentiellen Wert lag 



dj*viper schrieb:


> @softy:
> gratz
> bin aber noch nicht glücklich mit deinen ergebnissen
> bin gespannt, was passiert, wenn du mal mit richtigem oc benchst^^



Danke  Aber ich belasse es erstmal dabei. Ich will die SSD ja nicht in der ersten Woche totschreiben   Außerdem habe ich die 2. Samsung heute zurückgeschickt. Ich hatte nur Ärger mit dem ganzen Raid-Gedöns 



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Hallo..könnte  ihr kurz etwas zu meinen Werten sagen. Angeben kann mit diesen wohl  nicht oder ?



Die SSD hängt am falschen SATA-Port (Marvell  Controller). Wenn Du sie an den nativen Intel-Chipsatz-SATA3-Port klemmst, sind die  Werte deutlich besser.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

So...bitte schön. Wie schaut es jetzt aus ?


----------



## Softy (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Ich würde sagen deutlich besser


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Super. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Softy (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Bitte schön. Wenn Du jetzt noch während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen lässt, sollten locker über 1000 Punkte drin sein. 



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Angeben kann mit diesen wohl nicht oder ?



Dann kannst Du auch damit angeben


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

 Sollte machbar sein.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Yippie!! 

Rang  | Punkte |  User  |  SSD Typ | Größe | CPU @ Takt | Chipsatz/SB


1056, DerTourist48,OCZ Vertex 4,128GB,i5 3570k @3,4GHz,Z77x

Hoffe das geht so.


----------



## Konga (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Servus,
hier meine Samsung SSD 830 aus dem Amazon Blitzangeboten für 70 Euro (128gb)
Ist da alles in Ordnung?

Gibts ne Möglichkeit fix zu sehen ob ich nu Sata 600 habe? Als Board habe ich ein sechs Jahre altes Asus p5b

Ps1: Die SSD hängt auf diesem Bild bei mir im oberen roten Sata Port: http://used.dospara.co.jp/img/item/manual/RWEB_83450000006257.jpg
Ps2: ich musste leider als IDE installieren, da es mit der alten Platte einige Probleme gab. Hab dann in der Registrierung allerdings auf Start (0) gestellt, damit fährt sie auch ganz normal hoch.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Yippie!!
> 
> Welches Tool kannst du für einen Grafiktest empfehlen. Ich habe gerade 3D Mark 11 benutzt und kam auf dieses Ergebnis
> 
> ...



Gutes Ergebnis  Wenn Du jetzt noch wie im Startpost vorgegeben "*Rang | **Punkte | User | SSD Typ | Größe | CPU @ Takt |Chipsatz/SB*" dazu schreibst, setzt Dich roheed sogar mit auf die Rangliste 

Der Rest ist hier total Offtopic (Der 3dmark 11 Score ist OK, und Grafiktest kannst Du den hier nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html).

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf oder schreib mir eine PN. Sonst packt   roheed wieder die Peitsche aus 

@Konga
Dein Board hat gar keinen SATA 600-Anschluss  Der Übertragungsmodus beim CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot gibt nur die Schnittstelle der SSD an, nicht die des Boards.

Beim AS SSD Benchmark ist ein Auslesefehler passiert, denn der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann nicht höher sein als der beim sequentiellen Lesen  Für weitere Fragen bitte einen eigenen Thread  aufmachen, hier sollen (eigentlich ) nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1215 Punkte!]*

Neuzugänge 02.12.2012 :


| 2444 | Softy | Samsung 840 Pro [Raid0] | 2 x 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68                         

| 1216 | Softy | Samsung 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68
| 1056 | DerTourist48 | OCZ Vertex 4 |  128 GB | i5 3570k @ 3,4 GHz | Z77x
| 1046 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77
| 1010 | Bl0ody666 | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7 3930K @ 5 GHz | Z79                         
| 649 | PCGHGS | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79

Junger Vater war hier wieder was los die letzten Tage  Finde die peitsche leider nicht Softy, sonst hätte diese hier wieder geglüht zwecks Dauereinsatz 

EDIT:::
Softy, wenn du es dann mal geschafft hast, die Top10 alleine zu füllen kann ich den Thread zumachen lassen  Glückwunsch zur Doppelführung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

***update***

145 | PCGHGS| OCZ Vertex Plus | 30 GB | 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

733 | Dark$unshine | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5 2500K @Stock | Z68


----------



## csms (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

neue SSD
1159/csms /Samsung 840 Pro/256 GB/I7 3770K@3,5 Ghz/Z77


----------



## leorphee (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

hat schon mal einer von Euch getestet ob die Werte bei Windows 8 besser sind gegenüber Windows 7?

@*Blechdesigner* & @*roheed*

Du hast mit der Samsung 830 hier Post 1512


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> 1046 | Blechdesigner | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i3 2120 @ 3,3 GHz | Z77
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  recht hohe Werte erreicht, das kann ich gar nicht glauben, kannst du das noch einmal prüfen oder verraten wie du das geschafft hast?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*



leorphee schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer von Euch getestet ob die Werte bei Windows 8 besser sind gegenüber Windows 7?



Ja, ich habe da keine Unterschiede festgestellt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*



leorphee schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer von Euch getestet ob die Werte bei Windows 8 besser sind gegenüber Windows 7?
> 
> @*Blechdesigner* & @*roheed*
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nur das angewanndt, was hier auch nachzulesen ist, allerdings habe ich den Intel RST nicht drauf bzw. jener lässt sich aus welchen Gründen nicht installieren(sorgt nach dem Neustart für einen Blauen) und somit
kommt nur Samsungs Software zum Einsatz.
Die erreichten Werte lassen sich durchaus reproduzieren, hier mal von eben, zwar nicht ganz so hoch, aber noch mittendrin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

ein wenig seltsam diesmal. Neues M4 update ist draussen und meine alte M4 geht ab laut Bench wie Hulle.

*1078* | Nyuki | M4| 64 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,4 GHz | P67


----------



## leorphee (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

@ Blechdisigner
wow, hätte gedacht das ist ein Bug, aber wenn du es jederzeit wieder reproduzieren kannst wird es schon stimmen. Cool


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*



Nyuki schrieb:


> ein wenig seltsam diesmal. Neues M4 update ist draussen und meine alte M4 geht ab laut Bench wie Hulle.
> 
> *1078* | Nyuki | M4| 64 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,4 GHz | P67


 
Wenn du jetzt noch ein Screen angehängt hättest würde man es dir auch glauben.


----------



## namoet (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

733|namoet|samsung 830|256GB|i7 2600K@4,5|P97


----------



## namoet (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

und hier der shot

sorry für den doppelpost, klappt irgendwie nicht mit dem hochladen


----------



## Nyuki (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

Oh ich hab meinen Screen vergessen xD. Nachträglich drangehangen.

Edit:Gerade wurde genannt das es sich im einen Auslesefehler bei As Bench sich handelt, deß auch bei mehrmals benutzten hintereinander passieren kann. Einfach ignorieren !!!
Schade

Cu


----------



## leorphee (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

| 1398 | leorphee | Samsung SSD 830 [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz |  x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1254 | leorphee |  Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz |  x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

Die Krone gebe ich nicht her  :

***Update***

| 1270 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4  | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

@ Softy
du gönnst es mir auch nicht mal einen Tag wa?


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch ein paar Punkte drauflegen? 

Der obere Benchmark ist schon ein paar Wochen alt und  war ein Backup für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## leorphee (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

nee, ist schon okay so. 2. ist doch auch ganz okay...


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

haha, sehr sehr schöner Fight  GZ @ Leo für die kurze Führung und @ Softy für die Wiedereroberung seiner Krone ^^

hat glaub eh mal angedroht das er noch nen Joker in der Hinterhand hätte  Jetzt scheint die Katze aus dem Sack zu sein


----------



## Heretic (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

Backup für die Krone  ich kann nicht mehr  hast du benchs mit bis zu 2000 Points da rum liegen ? Also nur für alle Fälle ?


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

ich glaube ja immer noch fest daran, dass die Hersteller, bevor sie eine SSD auf den Markt bringen erst mal eine an Softy schicken und ihn um Erlaubnis fragen


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*



Heretic schrieb:


> hast du benchs mit bis zu 2000 Points da rum liegen ? Also nur für alle Fälle ?



Ein Backup habe ich noch  Aber ich verrate nicht mit wieviel Punkten 

Außerdem muss ich ja die Samsung SSD 840 Pro nochmal etwas kitzeln, da geht sicher noch was


----------



## csms (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

Update:
1220|csms|Samsung 840 Pro|256 GB|I 7 3770K@4,4 Ghz|Z 77


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

***update***

691 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1216 Punkte!]*

*Neuzugänge 22.12.2012*


| 1398 | leorphee | Samsung 830 [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79

| 1270 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4  | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68
| 1254| leorphee |  Samsung 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz | X79
| 1220 | csms | Samsung 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,4 GHz | Z77                         
| 733 | Dark$unshine | Samsung 830 | 256 GB | i5 2500K @ Stock | Z68
| 691 | PCGHGS | Crucial C300 | 128 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79                         
| 145 | PCGHGS | OCZ Vertex Plus | 30 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,2 GHz | X79



Hab zwar gehofft, dass ich das dank Weltuntergang nicht mehr  einpflegen müsste, aber wie es aussieht sind wir mal wieder drum rum  geschlittert


----------



## AeroX (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

*

691|AeroX|Samsung 830|128Gb|i5 3470@3,2ghz|B75
*


----------



## Stormtrooper (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

523 | Stormtrooper | Samsung 830 | 128GB | PII955 @ 3.7GHz | 870/SB850

Bei mir sind die 4K-64Thrd Werte viel niedriger als bei anderen AMD-Systemen, stimmt da etwas nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BluescreenX (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

huihui da schaut man mal a bissal nit rein und schon wird man überfahren  da werd ich wohl auch mal wieder was machen müssen^^
die 840er sehen ja vielversprechend aus  gratz an euch raid besitzern!
weiß wer was über die 128GB Modelle von der 840?

edit: ah der dj hat eh schon eine im einsatz... hmm sieht danach aus als währe die 256 von haus aus floter als die 128...

@stormtrooper vieleicht hast nicht den Sata III port dawuschen? 
ansonsten sieht des eh nit so übel aus.


----------



## Stormtrooper (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

***Update***
Habe noch ein bisshen herumprobiert, sieht schon besser aus.

611 | Stormtrooper | Samsung 830 | 128GB | PII X4 955 @ 3.7GHz | 870/SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ach ja, bin ich der Erste, der die neue 1.7er Version des Programms verwendet? Habe auch mit dem 1.6er getestet, Werte sind ungefähr gleich.


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

Update +

| 691 | AeroX | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i5 3470 @ 3,2 GHz | B75
| 611 | Stormtrooper | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | PII X4 955 @ 3,7GHz | 870/SB850


Das es mal ein AS SSD Tool update geben wird, war zu befürchten ^^ Kann nur hoffen, dass der Entwickler an der Score Berechnung nix gedreht hat. Würde ja alle Ergebnisse positiv bzw negativ verfälschen.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Kann nur hoffen, dass der Entwickler an der Score Berechnung nix gedreht hat. Würde ja alle Ergebnisse positiv bzw negativ verfälschen.



Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal testen


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

505 | PhilSe | Samsung 840 | 120 GB | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4 GHz | AMD 970




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhilSe (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

541 | PhilSe | Samsung 840 | 120 GB | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4 GHz | AMD 970

Diesmal mit 2500 MHz NB Takt, beim vorherigen Post mit originalen 2000 MHz NB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

Neue Firmware  :

| 1275 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro  | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1270 Punkte!]*

| 741 | dystopia | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4 GHz | P67





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Update 31.12.2012 (Der wohl letzte in diesem Jahr ^^)

| 1275 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro  | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68
| 741 | dystopia | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4 GHz | P67
| 541 | PhilSe | Samsung 840 | 120 GB | PII X4 965 @ 4 GHz | AMD 970

Soft, Softer Softy^^ Du schaffst wohl das was nur wenige Sportler packen, zweimal auf dem Treppchen stehen  Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Backup Benches noch zu hause liegen hast


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Du schaffst wohl das was nur wenige Sportler packen, zweimal auf dem Treppchen stehen  Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Backup Benches noch zu hause liegen hast



Sind nur 2 Backup's, einer mit der Vertex 4 und einer mit der SSD 840 Pro 

Schenk mir eine OCZ Vector und ich mach den Hattrick


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [#1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

wäre mir Peinlich mit zwei OCZ in den Top10 vertreten zu sein


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Wollte eig. die 1000 PKT mit ihr machen. Naja vllt. im nächsten Jahr
| 962 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 840 | 250 GB | i5 2500k @ 4 GHz | P67


----------



## leorphee (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

evtl. sollte ich das Firmware Update auch noch einmal machen und meinen bench... 
immer dieser Softy - ganz schon hart


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Update #1 2013 

| 962 | BlackViper59 | Samsung 840 | 256 GB | i5 2500k @ 4 GHz | P67

Softy ganz schön hart  der ist gut


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Hattrick  

| 1267 | Softy | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Da fehlen einem echt die Worte 

Glückwunsch zum Hattrick


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Und ich habe noch ein Backup


----------



## StefanStg (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

| 1183 | StefanStg | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

verdammt...und wo füge ich jetzt die Vector ein?! Eigentlich gehört sie in die Sparte "Sonstige" weil sie einen indilinx Controller haben


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Mach doch eine eigene Indilinx Barefoot-Controller Liste 

Und mach mal den Rechtschreibfehler beim "Samsung C_*r*_ontroller" weg


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

wenn ich das "r" weg mache gibt es doch gar keinen sinn mehr ...euer Spiel  Schon mal auf Google nach Controller gesucht? Kommt ja nur misst raus


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Update

| 1267 | Softy | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z68
| 1183 | StefanStg | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77

Hab die Startseite schon mal Provisorisch angepasst. Evtl. verschiebe ich noch die OCZ Vertex 4 auch noch in die neue Kategorie, auch wenn sie eigentlich nur gepimpte Marvel Controller sind.


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

sodele, bin dann mal fürs erste fertig mit dem Frühjahrsputz 
Größte Neuerung ist, dass OCZ Indilinx eine eigene Kategorie bekommen hat. Denke da wird in Zukunft eh noch einiges kommen, während Sandforce scheinbar wie eine Sternschnuppe zu verschwinden scheinen  Immer mehr Hersteller wenden sich da ja ab von Sandforce Controllern.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

567 | diu_tesc_g.o. | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i3570K @ 4,01 Ghz | Z77


----------



## Wolff1975 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

1826 | wolff1975 | OCZ Vector [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB | i3960x @ 4,6 Ghz | x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/img/as-ssd-benchintelraid84uoj.png


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen, danke 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Wolff1975 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

wird gemacht ^^


----------



## Wolff1975 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Ist es eigentlich richtig die Vertex 4 zb. In die indilinx liste zu setzen wo doch ein Marvell Controller ihr inne wohnt ?
( ich mach nur Spaß ^^ )


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*



Wolff1975 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich richtig die Vertex 4 zb. In die indilinx liste zu setzen wo doch ein Marvell Controller ihr inne wohnt ?
> ( ich mach nur Spaß ^^ )


 

Kuckst du hier ^^ Ganz frisch vom WE mein Post 



> Hab die Startseite schon mal Provisorisch angepasst. Evtl. verschiebe  ich noch die OCZ Vertex 4 auch noch in die neue Kategorie, auch wenn sie  eigentlich nur gepimpte Marvel Controller sind.


Ich hatte sie zunächst lange unter Marvel Laufen (weil es eigentlich welche sind) aber wenn OCZ indilinx schon eine eigene Liste bekommen haben, dann gehört auch die Vertex 4 da rein, weil sie offiziell halt immer noch unter Indilinx Controller laufen. Das peinliche umgelable ist ja mal wieder eher unfreiwillig raus gekommen


----------



## Hanisch1982 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Leider nicht ganz frisches Windows 7

866 | Hanisch1982 | Corsair Force GT (Raid 0) | 2x120 GB | I7 3770K@ 4,0GHz | Z77 (Sniper M3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Sagt mal, wieso schneidet die M4-256GB so schlecht ab?
Meine M4-128GB hat über 800points gemacht, bei ner viel geringeren Schreibrate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Das ist halt so, dass die Crucial m4 256GB (messbar) langsamer ist als die 128GB-Variante. Liegt vermutlich an Page Size der Flash Chips. Denn die 256GB Variante hat eine Page Size von 8KB während die 128GB SSD eine Page Size von 4KB hat. Dadurch hat der Controller mehr Verwaltungsaufwand bzw. mehr Leseaufwand bei kleinen Dateien.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Hab aus dem SSD Laber Thread mal meinen alten Post rausgekramt. Da sieht man das ganz gut:



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das kann man leider nicht direkt vergleichen. Bei  der m4 ist die Aufteilung etwas anders. Ich finde leider die Grafik  nicht mehr, die das beschreibt, aber da konnte man das sehr gut sehen,  warum die 128 mit der 256 teilweise so gut mithalten kann. Im AS SSD  dürfte sie aber sicherliche (mit dem richtigen Untersatz) die 900  knacken
> 
> 
> Edit: Garfik doch noch gefunden:
> ...



Wenn noch weiterer Redebedarf besteht bitte ich das hier hin zu verlagern 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread-new-post.html


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Micron kündigt M500-SSDs an, neuer Formfaktor inklusive - ComputerBase


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

*Update 12.01*

| 1826 | wolff1975 | OCZ Vector [Raid0] | 2 x 256 GB | i7 3960X @ 4,6 GHz | X79
| 866 | Hanisch1982 | Corsair Force GT [Raid0] | 2 x  120 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,0 GHz | Z77

| 567 | diu_tesc_g.o. | Samsung 830 | 64 GB | i5 3570K @ 4,0 GHz | Z77

Der Score von Hanisch ist leider zu gering für die Top10 Raid Systeme.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Hier hab ich noch was feines, für alle die meinen anderen Thread nicht mitverfolgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZagmuPaMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hbf878 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

haha der titel ist aber wohl eher ein fail ^^. 

@topic
| 740 | hbf878 | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | i5 3570 | B75




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hbf


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*



> haha der titel ist aber wohl eher ein fail ^^.



da stehe ich aber gerade auf dem Schlauch  Wie meinst du das? schlechtes Englisch oder weil es auch nur ein Auftragsfertiger ist/sein könnte?


----------



## hbf878 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> da stehe ich aber gerade auf dem Schlauch  Wie meinst du das? schlechtes Englisch oder weil es auch nur ein Auftragsfertiger ist/sein könnte?


nee, ich meinte den deutschen titel im video, der von 0:00 bis 0:04 gezeigt wird. da hat crucial wohl an der übersetzung gespart . ansonsten stimme ich dir aber zu, sehr nettes video 

hbf


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> nee, ich meinte den deutschen titel im video, der von 0:00 bis 0:04 gezeigt wird. da hat crucial wohl an der übersetzung gespart . ansonsten stimme ich dir aber zu, sehr nettes video
> 
> hbf


 
 ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen ^^ Jetzt ist auch mir das licht auf gegangen 


EDIT :::  UPDATE

| 740 | hbf878 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 3570 @ Stock | B75


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Damit der Thread hier nicht völlig einschläft  :

| 1286 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Softy du hast halt einfach alle zu sehr eingeschüchtert


----------



## Arjab (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Darf ich mitmachen?

| 716 | Arjab | Samsung 840 | 120 GB | i5 3570 | H77


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

klar darfst du mitmachen  Updates folgen aber traditionell erst am WE ^^

Herzlich willkommen im Forum


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

| 1119 | StefanStg | Samsung 840Pro | 512 GB | i7 3770k@3,5GHz | Z77


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1275 Punkte!]*

Das Wort zum Sonntag....

| 1286 | Softy | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77
| 1119 | StefanStg | Samsung 840 Pro | 512 GB | i7 3770k @ 3,5 GHz | Z77 						
| 716 | Arjab | Samsung 840 | 120 GB | i5 3570 @ Stock | H77


----------



## ostfront79 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Kann mit diesen Werten nicht mithalten wo dran liegt es.So schlecht ist die doch auch nicht.


----------



## Timsu (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist alles


Sorry, musste einfach sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



			
				roheed schrieb:
			
		

> Erlaubt ist alles



... außer RAM-Disks


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Und die war ja noch nicht mal besonders schnell ^^ Gut, genug OT


----------



## Timsu (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Und die war ja noch nicht mal besonders schnell ^^ Gut, genug OT


 
DDR2-800


----------



## BoomerXY (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] AS SSD °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

| 908  | BoomerXY | Samsung SSD 840 Basic | 250 GB | i7 3770k@3,9GHz | Z77






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

wenn du in die liste willst bitte Startpost beachten 


EDIT: 

| 857 | BoomerXY | Samsung SSD 840 | 250 GB | i7 3770k @ 3,9 GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 1178 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro  | 512 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 1264 | StefanStg | Samsung SSD 840 Pr0(n)  | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 3,5GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

edit: Wichtiger Doppelpost  

| 1206 | StefanStg | OCZ Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 3,5GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

*---Update---*

| 1179 | StefanStg | Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 512 GB | i7 3770k@3,5GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Softy, pass auf, da läuft dir sonst einer noch den Rang ab


----------



## Softy (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Softy, pass auf, da läuft dir sonst einer noch den Rang ab



Och, dem sehe ich sehr gelassen entgegen


----------



## StefanStg (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Softy, pass auf, da läuft dir sonst einer noch den Rang ab


 


Softy schrieb:


> Och, dem sehe ich sehr gelassen entgegen


 
Ja Softy nimm dich in acht


----------



## roheed (21. März 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!
Ich bin letzte Woche Papa geworden und man möge es mir nachsehen, wenn ich in den nächsten Wochen noch mehr durch Abwesenheit Glänze  Aber keine Sorge, ich lasse den Thread nicht ein stauben! Vorher noch verschenke ich Ihn Lieber, wie meinen anderen Thread, an eine gute Seele da draußen


----------



## Softy (4. April 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Auch hier nochmal von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Hier mal die Corsair Performance Pro:

| 976 | Softy | Corsair Performance Pro | 128 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ok die Updates sind eingespielt^^

Irgendwie besteht die Top10 nur noch aus Softy und StefanStg....hmmm Ich glaub ich muss da mal wieder an meinem "Regelwerk" arbeiten


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Fast vier Wochen Funk stille...^^
Gibt es keine neuen SSD mehr oder warum ist hier so still geworden?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Sommerloch


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

...dazu müsste sich aber auch mal der Sommer blicken lassen


----------



## mojoxy (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Also ich schwitze hier gerade schon bei 21°C im Büro genug. Brauche nicht unbedingt mehr


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

ja bei 35° im büro macht das schaffen doch erst so richtig Spaß^^ toppen kann das nur noch eine Montage in China bei 0° und dann vorm laptop hocke 

in der linken Hand meine Tochter und mit der rechten wird per Bildschirmtastatur getippt lol
und auf yt läuft nur noch so was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCjJyiqpAuU xd


----------



## ich111 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Dann muss ich mal meine m4 wieder Quälen


----------



## freizeitmanager (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

So nun mach ioch auch mal mit mein Erster Bench:

| 1188 | Freizeitmanager | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,2 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

So lange meine C300 die beste bleibt, bench ich auch nix neues XD


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



Vaykir schrieb:


> So lange meine C300 die beste bleibt, bench ich auch nix neues XD


 
Und solange ich auf den Plätzen 1-3 bin, bench ich auch nix neues


----------



## ComPort (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hi,

habe nun mein neues System aufgesetzt. Komme im AS SSD Benchmark mit meiner 128 GB 840 Pro trotz neuester Firmware und natürlich AHCI Modus "nur" auf ca. 953 Punkte. Das scheint weniger zu sein, als bei den meisten anderen die eine solche SSD eingebaut haben.

System: Intel i5 3470, Asus P8Z77-V LX2, 8 GB Ram OS: Win 7 Sp1

Muss ich mir "sorgen" machen dass mein Alignment Käse ist? Und wenn ja wie kann man das ändern?
LG

ComPort


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot vom Benchmark, da kann man dann genaueres entnehmen.

Aber 950 Punkte ohne Tweaks (Prime95, übertaktete CPU usw.) ist für die Samsung SSD 840 Pro schon OK


----------



## ComPort (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hi,

hatte keinen Screenshot gemacht, beim zweiten Durchlauf 942 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Die Werte sind absolut in Ordnung


----------



## roheed (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

jop..sehe ich genauso! Wenn du noch paar Bench Tricks auspacken tust (Prime, CPU OC usw) könnten die Punkte noch höher gehen aber davon hast im Alltag ja eh nichts. evtl noch den Intel AHCI Treiber (RST) installieren. Dann könnte die 1000 Punkte Marke fallen


----------



## biohaufen (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

*|** 460 | biohaufen | Crucial m4 | 64 GB | i5-4670K@ Stock | Z87 SATA 3*

Sagt mal habt ihr eine Ahnung warum meine Crucial m4 so lahm ist ?
Habe schon mal ein Ergebnis von meiner Crucial in Verbindung von einem X58 Chipsatz gepostet und der Score war höher
--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-thread-no-1-1286-punkte-142.html#post4491640

PS: Ja die Firmware ist momentan 000F, davor hatte ich die aktuelle 070H drauf, bei der es allerdings noch langsamer war ...

Sie ist auch gefühlt ziemlich langsam, alleine der Bootvorgang hat sich mittlerweile verlängert...


----------



## DjangOC (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Darf ich mit meiner RevoDrive 3 X2 mit machen?
Mal schauen wer da mit halten mag ;P

Ach gleich mal Holger anschreiben, der wird uns alle mit seinem 7×Samsung 840 oder so verschnezel, da lossen wir woll alle ab.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> _Ladet als Beweis noch den AS SSD Screenshot in den Anhang (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html) .Erlaubt ist alles, Single SSD, RAID0, Revodrive usw. __Bitte hier nur seine Benchwerte Posten. Kein OT oder sonstige Diskussionen einleiten. _


Alles klar? 

Für allgemeine Diskussionen oder anderes SSD-Gelaber bitte hier entlang


----------



## gpr1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Moinsen 
hab ne frage an die profis sind diese werte gut?

Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz, 1696 MHz, 8 Gb Ram


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Guten Morgen gpr1,

wilkommen im Forum!

Zunächst möchte ich dich bitten, in diesem Thread keine Diskussionen zu starten (siehe Post über dir...), diese gehöeren hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html

Bilder lassen sich folgendermaßen im Forum hochladen (dann kann man auch wirklich was erkennen): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Dann doch noch kurz ein Wort zu deinem Bench: Der Wert wäre ziemlich TOP, wenn er stimmen würde. Kann aber nur ein Messfehler sein, da dein 4k-64 Read nicht höher sein kann als dein sequential Read!

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 722 |AeroX | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i5 3470@stock | B75




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte auch in ordnung sein oder?


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

jo sieht soweit alles gut aus


----------



## AeroX (5. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## Q_Marine (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 1004 | Q_Marine | OCZ Vector | 128 GB | i5-3470 | H77


Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß dass in diesem Thread nicht gelabert werden soll, würde mich aber trotzdem über Meinungen zu meinem Benchmark freuen. 
Ich benutze im Moment den MS AHCI Treiber, könnte ich mit dem von Intel mehr rausholen? Sonstige Ideen wie ich den Wert verbessern könnte? An der SSD und dem Chipsatz dürfte es nicht scheitern und mein restliches System ist eigentlich auch ganz gut. 

Q_Marine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich habe mir die Frage selbst beantwortet und den AHCI-Treiber gewechselt. Siehe da, gleich um ein gutes Stück besser und die 1k-Grenze geknackt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Update 7.7.2013

| 1188 | Freizeitmanager | OCZ Vector | 256 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,2 GHz | Z77
| 1004 | Q_Marine | OCZ Vector | 128 GB | i5 3470 @ Stock | H77
| 722 | AeroX | Samsung 830 | 128 GB | i5 3470 @ Stock | B75
| 460 | biohaufen | Crucial M4 | 64 GB | i5 4670K @ Stock | Z87


...Und ein kleines Highlight...Softy ist nicht mehr 4 mal in den Top10 vertreten sondern nur noch 3 mal  Somit wandert dieser Pokal an StefanStg mit den meisten Top10 SSD


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> ...Und ein kleines Highlight...Softy ist nicht mehr 4 mal in den Top10 vertreten sondern nur noch 3 mal  Somit wandert dieser Pokal an StefanStg mit den meisten Top10 SSD



Verdammt  Ich brauch dringend mal eine neue SSD


----------



## StefanStg (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Verdammt  Ich brauch dringend mal eine neue SSD


 
Haha jetzt bin ich der mit den meisten SSD´s in den Top10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

derjenige der als erstes 5 SSD in den Top10 platzieren kann, dem zahle ich ein virtuelles Bier


----------



## BluescreenX (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

junge junge softy also eines würd mich schon interesieren was du deinem  pc für drogen verpasst hast damit 2400 punkte rausspringen 
hab jetzt mal die trickkiste gerade mal geöffnet und die wichtigsten  einstellungen gemacht aber bin ja noch welten entfernt von dir...

1909  BluescreenX   Samsung 840 Pro[RAID0] 2 x 256 GB  i7 2600K @ 4,4Ghz  Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm mit aktvierten cache werden zwar die werte besser nur leider läuft mein 4k schreib wert unrealistisch jemand eine idee wie ich das wieder hinbekomme...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saint-devil (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 694 | saint-devil | Samsung 840 Pro | 128GB | AMD FX-8150 @ 3,6GHz | AMD 970




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind n paar wenig punkte oder?


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

jo stimmt schon...fehlen paar pünktchen zu den Top Platzierungen. Könnte aber auf dein AMD System zurück zu führen sein, weil sonst sehe ich auf den ersten Blick kein systematischen Fehler. Die Zugriffszeit Lesend ist nen Tick zu hoch. evtl. daher auch die schlechteren Ergebnisse. Schon mal probiert die CPU etwas auszulasten und dann zu benchen? Hängt die SSD am Nativen Sata 3 Controller oder an einer Onboard Lösung?! 

Verdammt hier ist ja eigentlich kein Diskusions Thread und denoch rutscht man immer wieder ab


----------



## mojoxy (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ich würde sagen, es liegt zum einen ein bisschen an der CPU, zum anderen auch ein bisschen am Glück. Nicht jedes System performt gleich, bei gleichen Bauteilen 

Ende der Diskussion, sonst muss ich mich noch selbst ermahnen


----------



## saint-devil (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

also mit ausgelastetem cpu ists auch nicht besser und die platte hängt am sata3_0 anschluss vom mainboard

ich glaube ja das mein cpu den geist aufgibt, da er bei prime95 manche threads mit nem error stopt, aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes thema und hier is ja kein diskussionsthread 
nichts desto trotz vielen dank und vlt melde ich mich mal wieder ^^


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

zum diskutieren habe ich ja noch meinen eigentlichen SSD Thread  Im Startpost kann man zusätzlich vlt noch das eine oder andere interessante erfahren (auch wenn ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt hab, was ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muss  ) Aber mittlerweile hab ich eine gute ausrede für...und die nennt sich " 5 Monate alter Schreihals " Marke Baby, Variante Tochter  letztens haben wir zusammen schon Grid 2 gespielt (ich bin gefahren und sie hatte ihre Händchen auf meinen Daumen (XBOX Controller for Windoof) ...verdammt ich schweife ab  aber müssen nochmal üben...wir haben leider verloren   Frauen am Steuer und so


----------



## Wolff1975 (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

1881 | wolff1975 | OCZ Vector [Raid0] | 2x 256 GB | i3960x @ 4,6 Ghz | x79


----------



## Wulu (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hier nun endlich auch mal meine SSD im Einsatz:

| 630 | Wulu | Samsung 840 | 250GB | i7 920 @ 2,66GHZ (Stock) | X58 ICH10

630 Punkte, nicht schlecht für eine 840 am SATA 3.0 Gbit/s Port oder?


----------



## Nyuki (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

1056 | Nyuki | Samsung 830 | 128GB | i5 2500k@ 4.4 GHZ | P67 Gen3


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 455 | sensit1ve_ (ehemals dystopia) | Crucial M4 | 128 GB | i5 2500k @ 4,5 GHz | P67





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann doch was nicht stimmen? Hatte vorher diesen Score hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-thread-no-1-1286-punkte-157.html#post4855308

Die Platte hängt am Intel SATA3 6 GB/s Port, RDS ist der neueste installiert. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## mojoxy (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Diskussionen bitte hierhin verlagern.

Ich würde schätzen, dass der erste Bench entstand, als das SSD noch recht neu war und der jetztige nach einiger Zeit Betrieb? Ganz normales Verhalten. Sollte es dich stören, hilft wohl nur ein secure erase. Würde mir den Aufwand aber nicht geben wollen, da du im Windows-Betrieb wahrscheinlich eh nur minimal davon betroffen sein wirst.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Diskussionen bitte  hierhin  verlagern.



Sorry 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich würde schätzen, dass der erste Bench entstand,  als das SSD noch recht neu war und der jetztige nach einiger Zeit  Betrieb? Ganz normales Verhalten. Sollte es dich stören, hilft wohl nur  ein secure erase. Würde mir den Aufwand aber nicht geben wollen, da du  im Windows-Betrieb wahrscheinlich eh nur minimal davon betroffen sein  wirst.



Jupp die ''gute'' ist schon länger in Betrieb. Nun weiß ich ja bescheid, und muss mir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Danke .


----------



## csms (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

HI,meine neue Samsung EVO.Ob das Ergebnis zählt?
4825|csms|Samsung 250 EVO|250GB|I7 3770K@3,5 Ghz|Z77
MfG csms


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert. Das ist leider ein Auslesefehler unbekannter Herkunft.


----------



## csms (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

HI
Die SSD hat einen RAPID Modus.Die nimmt 2GB vom Ram.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ja, da wird irgendwas gecached. Denn 1000 MB/s würde das SATA 3-Limit etwas sprengen


----------



## csms (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ist trotzdem sau schnell.Naja mal sehen ob die in die Wertung kommt???


----------



## robertv66 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo,

dies ist mit einem AMD 1090 und 16 GB Corsair DDR3 RAM unter Windows 8 getestet worden.

Natürlich im AHCI Modus, im IDE Modus hatte ich gerade mal 360 Punkte.

Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## roheed (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



csms schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem sau schnell.Naja mal sehen ob die in die Wertung kommt???



naja...der Score ist ja so hoch weil der Arbeitsspeicher mit genutzt wird ^^ Wäre jetzt etwas unpassend einen reinen SSD Thread damit zu füttern ^^ Mach den RAM-Cache aus dann können wir wieder drüber reden


----------



## csms (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

bin kein reiner benchmark typ,war nur schön anzuschauen


----------



## roheed (18. September 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

ich denke, soooo lange wird das jetzt auch nicht mehr dauern bis SSD wirklich diese Leistung bringen


----------



## domi1711 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo!
Hier mein bench Ergebnis (Bild ist angehängt).
System: Intel 4770K @ 4.3 GHz, Maximus 6 Formula (z87 c2), 16 GB GSkill TridentX 2400MHz, 3x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB im Raid 0 (treiber 12.8.2).
lg, Dominik


----------



## domi1711 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, hab noch ein wenig an den Schrauben gedreht, und diesmla auch mit der erwünschten Formatierung 

2683 | domi1711 | Samsung 840 Pro | 3x 256 GB | 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | Z87


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



domi1711 schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost, hab noch ein wenig an  den Schrauben gedreht, und diesmla auch mit der erwünschten Formatierung
> 
> 2683 | domi1711 | Samsung 840 Pro | 3x 256 GB | 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | Z87



NEEIIIINN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein schöner erster Platz   

Also im Ernst: Glückwunsch, toller Score


----------



## domi1711 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Danke  
Leider skalieren die nicht so schön von 2 Stück auf 3 Stück im Raid...aber evtl test ich mal eine vierte ^^


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Bitte  ( )

Lässt Du während des Benchmarks Prime laufen? Das bringt meistens nochmal ordentlich mehr Punkte.


----------



## domi1711 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

hab ich probiert, hat aber bei mir nix gebracht, im Gegenteil ^^ ( hab nur den large FFT Modus versucht). Muss mal wieder probieren


----------



## msobisch88 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

620 | msobisch88 | Samsung 840 Basic | 120 GB | 960T @ 3,0 Ghz | 880G


----------



## ilavicion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Here we go 

3486 | ilavicion | Samsung 840 Evo | 500 GB | i7-2600K @ 4.8 Ghz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammla (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| [COLOR=blue]906 | Sammla | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,2 GHz | Z77

Und das nach Abschluss des "groben" Tunings... Ich denke da geht noch mehr. Irgendwer irgendwelche Geheimtipps um die 1000er Marke zu knacken? 

Edit:
Vergesst den oberen Post und Screen 1, Screen 2 ist jetzt von Bedeutung  Danke an Softy für den Tipp mit Prime.. Hat echt noch einiges an Punkten rausgekitzelt! 

| 1054 | Sammla | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77

Edit Edit:
Habe nun mal geguckt was maximal geht mit meiner Platte und dementsprechend oft versucht bei 100% CPU Auslastung durch verschiedene Stresstests den besten 4K-64 Thrd Wert zu erhalten und dabei ist dann folgender Score rausgekommen:

| 1285 | Sammla | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77

Screen im Anhang. Bleibt die Frage, ob es sich dabei vllt. um einen Auslesefehler handelt? Habe bisher nicht mehr als die 410MB/s geschafft und ansonsten lag der Durchschnitt bei ~350MB/s... Ich mach noch ein wenig weiter, vllt. war es ja doch kein Zufall und ich bekomme noch nen besseren Schreiben-Wert hin, da kann die Platte nämlich noch deutlich mehr!


----------



## ilavicion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ich glaube mein AS SSD Benchmark spinnt etwas, oder könnt ihr mir den hohen Score bzw. die hohen 4k-64Thrd Schreibrate erklären? Ich habe ganz unschuldig den PC aufgedreht und den Benchmark laufen lassen, ich schwöre dass ich nicht geschummelt hab (zumindest nicht bewusst).
Oder rapid mode macht wirklich so extrem viel aus... nice 

5871 | ilavicion | Samsung 840 Evo | 500 GB | i7-2600K @ 4.8 Ghz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hier kommen ja wilde Scores 

Also der 4K-64Thrd-Wert kann gar nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert, das ist ein Bug beim AS SSD Benchmark (mir) unbekannter Ursache.

Bei der Samsung SSD 840 EVO ist es so, dass durch das Turbo-Write-Buffer-Cache-Gedöns Werte rauskommen, die völlig unrealistisch sind, zumal sie ja das SATA 6GBit/s-Limit der Datenübertragung völlig sprengen würden


----------



## ilavicion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Hier kommen ja wilde Scores
> 
> Also der 4K-64Thrd-Wert kann gar nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert, das ist ein Bug beim AS SSD Benchmark (mir) unbekannter Ursache.
> 
> Bei der Samsung SSD 840 EVO ist es so, dass durch das Turbo-Write-Buffer-Cache-Gedöns Werte rauskommen, die völlig unrealistisch sind, zumal sie ja das SATA 6GBit/s-Limit der Datenübertragung völlig sprengen würden


Da muss ich dir widersprechen, der 4k-64-Thrd-Wert kann sehr wohl höher sein als der sequentielle Wert sein. Zumindest gäbe es eine logische Erklärung: Google mal "samsung 840 evo rapid mode"


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



ilavicion schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, der 4k-64-Thrd-Wert kann sehr wohl höher sein als der sequentielle Wert sein. Zumindest gäbe es eine logische Erklärung: Google mal "samsung 840 evo rapid mode"


 

Wenn da irgendwelche Daten gecached werden, kommt beim AS-SSD Benchmark eben Blödsinn raus. Wie soll eine SSD schneller Daten bereitstellen, als das SATA-III Limit erlaubt?

Und der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann (in der Realität ) nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert, weil beim sequentiellen Schreiben/Lesen die Zugriffszeit wegfällt bzw. wesentlich geringer ist als bei kleinen bis mittelgroßen Dateien (was der 4K-64Thrd-Wert ja simuliert).


----------



## ilavicion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn da irgendwelche Daten gecached werden, kommt beim AS-SSD Benchmark eben Blödsinn raus. Wie soll eine SSD schneller Daten bereitstellen, als das SATA-III Limit erlaubt?
> 
> Und der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann (in der Realität ) nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert, weil beim sequentiellen Schreiben/Lesen die Zugriffszeit wegfällt bzw. wesentlich geringer ist als bei kleinen bis mittelgroßen Dateien (was der 4K-64Thrd-Wert ja simuliert).


 
Wie gesagt, er kann, vor allem beim Schreiben:

Rapid Mode:





> Ist der RAPID Mode aktiviert, nutzt die Software einen Teil des Arbeitsspeichers (maximal 25 Prozent oder bis zu 1 GB) um Lese- und Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD zu beschleunigen. Häufig genutzte Dateien werden für einen schnelleren Lesezugriff in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen, wobei das Caching auf Blockebene erfolgt. Beim *Cachen von Schreibbefehlen* geht es hingegen darum, *kleine Zugriffe zusammenzufassen* und dann gesammelt auf die SSD zu schreiben. Da dabei die CPU belastet wird, erfolgt das Caching aber nur, wenn CPU-Ressourcen frei sind. Andernfalls werden die Schreibbefehle direkt an die SSD weitergegeben.



Das Bedeutet für mich, dass er viele kleine Zugriffe zuerst gesammelt in den RAM schreibt, und später irgendwann erst auf die SSD. Der 4k-64Thrd Benchmark schreibt 64 mal 4k chunk data auf die SSD, also sehr viele kleine Dateien. Mein RAM schreibt/liest/kopiert mit ca. 30 GB/s. Meiner Meinung nach erklärt das den hohen 4k-64Thrd Schreibwert 

Edit: Und TurboWrite kommt dann auch noch hinzu  Ja, du hast Recht, das Ergebnis verfälscht sich dadurch. Aber die 6GB TurboWrite Cache (bei meiner 500 GB SSD) reichen für die meisten Anwenderszenarien mehr als aus. In der Praxis wird der Cache also nie voll, also steht ständig die volle Leistung zur Verfügung. Mit der 840 EVO hat Samsung meines Erachtens den Vogel abgeschossen, ich bin von den technischen Innovationen begeistert.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Dann viel Spaß bei einem Stromausfall 

Wie auch immer, soll Meister roheed entscheiden, ob der Score gültig ist


----------



## ilavicion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist alles, Single SSD, RAID0, Revodrive usw.


Ich glaube, aktiver Rapid Mode und TurboWrite Cache der EVO fällt unter "alles" 

Edit: Um einen Stromausfall kümmert sich schon meine USV, keine Sorge


----------



## Kusarr (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

hallo,
wollte meine neue SSD 840 EVO mal benchen um zu schauen, ob se auch tadellos läuft.

Hier Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Warum steht da 840 PRO und kein EVO ... kanns auch nich ändern. Egal?

2) Ist das Ergebnis ok?


----------



## Jaffi (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Nein, da stimmt was nicht. Da bin ich ja mit meiner alten 830 schneller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AHCI Modus im Bios aktiv? Hängt die SSD am schnellen (SATA3) Port? Wären meine Vermutungen


----------



## Kusarr (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

UPDATE:

musste wegen Blackscreen durch Win8.1-Upgrade alles neu aufsetzen 

neuer Test (ins BIOS bin ich gar ned gekommen also hab eig nix geändert aber siehe selbst):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser? so in Ordnung oder immer noch zu schlecht?


----------



## Heretic (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Jetzt scheint auch alles richtig angezeigt zu werden. Ist soweit alles ok. Kannst dich ja in die Liste eintragen lassen


----------



## Kusarr (20. Oktober 2013)

das freut mich, dass jetz alles läuft  

Wie lässt man sich denn eintragen? Ich mein, mein Benchergebniss steht ja nu da oben ^^

EDIT:
so?:

| 935 | Kusarr | Samsung 840 EVO | 250GB | i7-3635QN @ 2,4-3,4Ghz |HM76





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boltar174 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hi,

hab auch mal wieder ne neue SSD

874 l boltar174 l Samsung Evo 840 l 120GB l Xeon 1230 E3 v3 @ 3,3 Ghz l H87 l




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo,
ich hab meine 840pro auch mal durchgjeagt:

| 1132 l ebastler l Samsung 840 Pro l 256GB l i5 4670K @ 3,8GHz l Z87 l




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum zur Hölle werden beide Festplatten (840Pro und Caviar Black 1TB) als "SCSI Disk Device" bezeichnet? Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kusarr (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



> Geändert von roheed (07.07.2013 um 16:28 Uhr)



Die Liste wurde ja aber au schon lang nimme aktualisiert oder?
Bringt es überhaupt noch was, seine Ergebnisse hier zu posten?


----------



## Heretic (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Es könnte etwas dauern aber es wird bestimmt kommen. Man habe Nachsicht mit Roheed , seine Frau hat wohl gerade ein Kind bekommen...


----------



## noctum (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

meine samsung 512pro


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde ja aber au schon lang nimme aktualisiert oder?
> Bringt es überhaupt noch was, seine Ergebnisse hier zu posten?


 hi, wie heretic schon geschrieben hat, habe ich mittlerweile nen kleinen Schreihals zu hause ^^ der nimmt doch sehr seeeehhr sehr viel zeit in Anspruch und den funken an Freizeit der einem geblieben ist möchte man dann auch gerne noch für sich selber nutzen ^^ Aber ich verspreche ein Update kommt noch


----------



## roheed (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo zusammen...wie sich bereits herauskristallisiert hat, komme ich nicht mehr dazu diesen Thread zu pflegen. Daher stelle ich ihn ab sofort auf Status "zu Verschenken" 

Wenn ihn jemand weiter Pflegen möchte, zb. Softy dann immer her mit den angeboten Wenn sich keiner bereit erklären möchte diesen Thread weiter zu Pflegen wird er entweder dicht gemacht oder geht an den User "poempel" der bereits einen anderen Thread von mir übertragen bekommen hat ^^ Ich finde, die Rangliste hat es nicht verdient weiterhin nicht mehr up-to-date zu sein 

@Poempel/Softy
Wie sieht es aus, nimmst du dieses schwere Erbe an?


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Wenn ich den Thread übernehme, könnte ich wenigstens mal passende Smileys für die ersten 3 Plätze einfügen


----------



## roheed (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

du hast ja bereits sehr sehr viel Erfahrungen mit solchen Ranglisten  Daher bist du mir auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen  Außerdem kennst du dich mit SSD aus, wie kein anderer. Poempel meinte zu mir in einem privaten Gespräch das das halt nicht gerade sein Bereich sei (SSD) Wäre zumindest nicht ganz so falsch hier Grundkenntnisse zu besitzen wenn man in diesem Bereich Ranglisten Pflegen will^^

Rechte übertragen wäre kein Problem, hab ich mit einem Moderator ja schon mal gemacht. Der Thread würde dann ganz offiziell dir gehören.  Inklusive "exklusive Rechte" dir eigene Smilie'S zu verpassen ^^


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Ja, gut. Ich mache es  

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank an Dich für die bisherige Pflege des Threads   Jetzt pflegst Du halt Deine Tochter, ist doch auch schön


----------



## roheed (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

hab hier ja zumindest stramme drei Jahre die Stellung gehalten  Aber mit Arbeit, Haushalt, Frau und Baby wird das eigene Freizeit Pensum echt erschreckend gering   Meine Gamer Kiste wird mittlerweile nur noch einmal im Monat angeschmiessen. Hät mir vor zwei Jahren noch einer gesagt das ich mal so wenig zeit vorm Rechner verbringen würde hätte ich ihn wohl für verrückt erklärt ^^ Aber so ist es nun mal...mit dem Alter verschieben sich doch die eine oder andere Priorität (ob man will oder nicht) 

Ich warte jetzt noch das Feedback von Poempel ab und dann fällt die Entscheidung wer hier der neue Chef im Haus ähm Thread wird   Aber ich sehe kein Problem dahinter, Poempel hätte zwar den Thread übernommen, aber wird sich wohl nicht drum schlagen


----------



## Poempel (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Doch, ich will den Thread unbedingt 

Nein Quatsch^^ Viel Spaß damit, Softy


----------



## roheed (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

ok, dann geb ich einem Moderator Bescheid, dass ich alle Rechte und Pflichten dieses Threades an Softy abtreten möchte Vielen dank an euch zwei, dass wir so kurzfristig eine Lösung gefunden haben


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Alles klar 

Meine erste Amtshandlung wäre dann, sämtliche Scores von StefanStg für ungültig zu erklären   (Kleiner Scherz )

Mal im Ernst, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, den Thread in die Benchmark-Abteilung zu verschieben? Hier geht er öfter mal unter


----------



## roheed (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

da gibts schon einen  aber ohne Rangliste  Mit über 200 000 Klicks kann von Untergehen auch nicht unbedingt die Rede sein. 

mir wäre es ganz recht wenn er hier bleibt...*ABER *in wenigen Stunden gehört der Thread ja dir und ab da will ich dir dann auch nicht mehr reinreden was du damit machst


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Moin! 

Der Thread wurde wie gewünscht auf Softy überschrieben. 
Viel Spaß damit! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## roheed (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo Paintkiller, 
auch nochmal hier ganz offiziell ein Dankeschön fürs übertragen  Und Softy viel Freude mit einem weiteren Ranglisten Thread  Deine Signatur platzt bald aus allen nähten


----------



## PontifexM (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

herzlichen glückwunsch !


----------



## mojoxy (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Muss ich hier schon wieder Polizei spielen?! Was soll denn das ganze gespamme hier? Hier bitte nur Benches posten! Diskussionen sind im anderen Thread zu führen!

/sarcasm off 

Sorry der musste mal wieder sein 
Hey roheed, echt schade, dass du raus bist. Aber kann das nur bestens nachvollziehen. Mich zieht es (leider) auch immer seltener ins Forum. Privat und beruflich ist einfach zu viel los. Klasse auch, dass softy und Poempel sich sofort bereit erklärt haben, dein Erbe anzutreten. Da es schließlich an softy ging: Junge pass bloß auf unser Baby auf - und roheed du auf dein neues


----------



## Softy (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> mir wäre es ganz recht wenn er hier  bleibt...*ABER *in wenigen Stunden gehört der Thread ja dir  und ab da will ich dir dann auch nicht mehr reinreden was du damit  machst



Dann bleibt er natürlich hier  Das Ganze soll ja in Deinem Sinne weitergehen 



<> schrieb:


> Der Thread wurde wie gewünscht auf Softy überschrieben.
> Viel Spaß damit!



Double-   



mojoxy schrieb:


> Da es schließlich an softy ging: Junge pass bloß auf unser Baby auf - und roheed du auf dein neues



Ich werde mein bestes geben  Ich habe den Startpost angepasst, ein paar Regeln mit reingenommen und die Listen etwas umgestaltet. Ich hoffe, das Baby gefällt Dir/Euch nach wie vor 

Ach ja, und natürlich: Ranking-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Moin

| 744 | BautznerSnef | Plextor M5 Pro | 256 GB | 1090T @ 3,3 GHz (UV) | FX890 SB850


----------



## Softy (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

UPDATE


----------



## roheed (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sorry der musste mal wieder sein
> Hey roheed, echt schade, dass du raus bist. Aber kann das nur bestens nachvollziehen. Mich zieht es (leider) auch immer seltener ins Forum. Privat und beruflich ist einfach zu viel los. Klasse auch, dass softy und Poempel sich sofort bereit erklärt haben, dein Erbe anzutreten. Da es schließlich an softy ging: Junge pass bloß auf unser Baby auf - und roheed du auf dein neues


 

Hi Mojo, es ist mir weiß Gott nicht leicht gefallen "mein Baby" einfach so abzugeben. Aber dann doch lieber unter neuer Leitung als das er vollends ein staubt.... und mit Softy ist er wohl zum Godfather of Benching übergegangen, so dass ich mir a) keine sorgen machen brauche und b) weiß das der Thread in den besten Händen gelandet ist die es hier auf PCGHX gibt....so jetzt aber genug geschleimt  (Spaß) 

Mein RL Baby hat ihren ersten Schnupfen...hätte nicht gedacht das die Nächte noch kürzer werden könnten


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

bei manch ssd werten ist ja sogar meine hdd besser


----------



## StefanStg (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> bei manch ssd werten ist ja sogar meine hdd besser


 
Du musst es aber auch so sehen das manche Scores schon ewig alt sind. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich sehr viel getan und da stinkt deine HDD ab


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Moin,
| 759 | Adi1 | Crucial m4 | 128 GB | I5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F1nn (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

_| 1033 | F1nn |Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series | 256 GB | i7-4770k @ 3,5 GHz | Z87


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Vertex4 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Hallo,
miteinander die SSD läuft alleine.

| 2881 | Vertex4 | Vertex 4 | 128 GB | i7-2630QM @ 2.00 GHz | HM67





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystik (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Dann will ich auch mal 

| 1062 | Mystik | Samsung 840 EVO | 500GB | i5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

@Vertex4

Bitte Startpost beachen.

****UPDATE****


----------



## Sammla (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Es wird immer besser... 

| 1094 | Sammla | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77


----------



## mojoxy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Im Startpost werden einige Bilder nicht angezeigt (zumindest bei mir?). U.a. bei Top 10 Single-SSD Ranking, Raid-SSD Ranking und Indilinx-Controller (sind noch paar mehr Stellen). Ist das nur bei mir so oder ein allg. Problem?


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Im Startpost werden einige Bilder nicht angezeigt (zumindest bei mir?). U.a. bei Top 10 Single-SSD Ranking, Raid-SSD Ranking und Indilinx-Controller (sind noch paar mehr Stellen). Ist das nur bei mir so oder ein allg. Problem?


 
Da scheint es irgendein Problem beim Übertragen des Threads gegeben zu haben  Die von roheed entworfenen Logos waren teilweise weg, daher habe ich die restlichen auch entfernt.

Welchen Browser benutzt Du denn? Mit Firefox sehe ich gar keine (nicht vorhandenen ) Bilder, mit dem IE auf meinem Arbeitsrechner sehe ich über manchen Rankings kleine Kreuze. Aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, diese zu löschen 

****UPDATE****


----------



## roheed (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

stimmt...der IE blickt das da eigentlich Bilder hin gehören und zeigt diese auch an (als Platzhalter) 

@softy 
man kann ja den Editor umschalten auf pur HTML...da kann man dann source Leichen auch von Hand löschen. in diesem WYSIWYG editor gehen solche sachen teilweise unter.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

So. Die Kreuzchen müssten jetzt weg sein  Alle zufrieden?


----------



## mojoxy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Wenn du mit "alle" mich meinst, dann ja


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

Da wir eh scjon beim OT sind: 
Warum gibt es eigentlich derartige Leistungsunterschiede zwischen identischen SSDs?
Warum haben manche mit ihrer 840pro 256er 200 punkte mehr als ich, andere weniger? Liegt das am Board, oder an Toleranzen der SSDs?


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "alle" mich meinst, dann ja



Äh, ja. Dann ist ja gut  




ebastler schrieb:


> Da wir eh scjon beim OT sind:
> Warum gibt es eigentlich derartige Leistungsunterschiede zwischen identischen SSDs?
> Warum haben manche mit ihrer 840pro 256er 200 punkte mehr als ich, andere weniger? Liegt das am Board, oder an Toleranzen der SSDs?



Das sind verschiedene Faktoren, zum einen gibt es Unterschiede beim Chipsatz, der Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber kann ein paar mehr Punkte bringen, die CPU-Frequenz spielt eine Rolle und auch die Auslastung der CPU während des Benchmarks (Prime95). Und ich denke, es gibt auch Toleranzen bei den SSD's und eine gewisse Messungenauigkeit des Benchmarks ansich.

Auch das Alter der SSD (bzw. der Zeitpunkt des letzten Secure Erase) wirkt sich auf die Punktzahl aus. Es spielt auch eine Rolle, wie voll die SSD beschrieben ist und ob die SSD Systemplatte ist oder nicht.


----------



## roheed (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

jop die platzhalter sind jetzt weg  ssd reagieren auch ganz gut auf den cpu takt. das macht gleich nen haufen punkte aus.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

| 1180| .::ASDF::. | Samsung 840 EVO | 500 GB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | H87


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

So mal wieder etwas Geld investiert , platz wurde ein wenig eng ..


| 1023| Marvin82 | Samsung 840 EVO | 250 GB | 3930K @ 4,2ghz | X79


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## hbf878 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

So Freunde, hier mal ein Modell, dass bisher in der Rangliste nicht vertreten ist: SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB (Was für ein Name )

| 653 | hbf878 | SanDisk Ultra Plus | 128 GB | i5 3570 @ stock | B75 (SATA 2)

Mit 75€ für 128GB ist die Ultra Plus noch etwas günstiger als die Samsung 840 Evo und ungefähr auf dem Niveau der Crucial M500. SanDisk verbaut (quasi)eigenen Flashspeicher mit einem abgespeckten Marvell-Controller und verfolgt ein ähnliches Schreibcache-Konzept wie Samsung mit der 840 Evo (MLC/TLC als SLC). Anscheinend limitiert bei den sequenziellen Transfers schon SATA 2, aber leider hab ich im Moment keine SATA 3-Buchse frei. Meiner Meinung nach könnte die Ultra Plus ein Preis/Leistungs-Tipp werden / sein, zusammen mit der M500.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

@hbf878
Schließ sie doch mal an SATA3 an, ist doch kein Act, schnell mal umzustöpseln 


Von mir gibt es auch mal wieder was Neues :

| 1290 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro   |  256GB | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



****UPDATE****


----------



## Sammla (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Okay, wenn der hohe 4k-64 Thrd Lesen Wert angenommen wird, habe ich auch noch einen guten Screenshot auf Lager:

| 1173 | Sammla | Samsung SSD 840 Pro   | 128GB | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | Z77


Hab nur immer gedacht, das Werte in dem Bereich über ~370 MB/s als Auslesefehler gewertet werden.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @hbf878
> Schließ sie doch mal an SATA3 an, ist doch kein Act, schnell mal umzustöpseln


Hab mir bei meiner G5-Mod nicht so viel Mühe mit dem Kabelmanagement gegeben und die SATA-Anschlüsse sind ziemlich verbaut. Von daher: Never touch a running system 


edit: oben genannte SSD in meinem Netbook (Intel Atom) :  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Sammla schrieb:


> Hab nur immer gedacht, das Werte in dem Bereich über ~370 MB/s als Auslesefehler gewertet werden.



Gewertet werden die Scores nicht, wenn der 4K-64Thrd Wert über den sequentiellen Werten liegt.



hbf878 schrieb:


> Hab mir bei meiner G5-Mod nicht so viel Mühe mit dem Kabelmanagement gegeben und die SATA-Anschlüsse sind ziemlich verbaut. Von daher: Never touch a running system



Gut, dann lass es lieber 

****UPDATE****


----------



## enforcer84 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hi Leute,

hab mir mal vor kurzem ne SSd gegönnt und mal den AS SSD Benchmark probiert und komme hin und wieder auf ziemlich kuriose Werte.
Meine Frage :Woran kann das liegen,denn die Werte von andern Usern hier liegen ja nichtmal in der Nähe meiner Werte?
Ich denke mal das der Benchmark spinnt oder mein Rechner.
Hier mal mein System: MB=ASUS M5 A97 R2.0, CPU=AMD Phenom 955BE,RAM=8 GB Geil Enhanced Corsa 1333Mhz, SSD=Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB

Habe mal 5 Durchläufe in Folge Hochgeladen. Btte um Antworten.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Das ist der Rapid-Mode der Samsung SSD 840 EVO, da wird der Arbeitsspeicher als zusätzlicher Datenpuffer benutzt, und dann kommen beim AS SSD Benchmark eben solche Werte raus. Wenn Du den Rapid Modus deaktivierst, sollte ein "vernünftiges" AS SSD Ergebnis rauskommen.


----------



## enforcer84 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ahh..., danke

schon gabz andere Werte. Aber vorher fand ich Sie besser.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



enforcer84 schrieb:


> Aber vorher fand ich Sie besser.



Das schon  Aber das spiegelt dann eher die Leistung des RAM wieder und nicht die der SSD


----------



## Neyla (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Habe das Gefühl ich hab was falsch gemacht :/
Sandisk Ultra Pro 256GB


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Neyla schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl ich hab was falsch gemacht :/



Das stimmt. Die SSD hängt am falschen Port (Hostcontroller). Schließe sie mal an einen nativen SATA3-Anschluss an.


----------



## Neyla (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

danke für den tip :p


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Kein Problem  Wenn Du mit ins Ranking willst, musst Du das Ergebnis aber so posten, wie im Startpost vorgegeben.


----------



## crashthemonkey (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 911 | crashthemonkey | Samsung 840 Pro | 256 GB | Phenom II X 4 965 @ 4,3 GHz | 990 FX/SB950




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FX 8350 folgt bald


----------



## Slim08 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 965 | Slim08 | Crucial M500 | 480 GB | Intel 2600K @ 1,6 GHz | Z68




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind die Lesewerte iO (im vergleich zu anderen Benchmarks des Festplattentyps). Nur beim schreiben schwächelt sie ein wenig, wie ich meine - eure Meinung?

Infos:
-GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 via 6GB/s SATA3 Intel Controller angeschlossen
-AHCI noch vor OS-Installation im BIOS aktivert gehabt
-SSD ist mit knapp 90GB beschriebenund OS ist darauf installiert sonst keine Festplatten angeschlossen
-Firmware und Controllertreiber sind auf neuestem Stand

Liegt es am Intel Controller? Alternativ hat das Board noch 2x 6GB/s SATA3 Anschlüsse die über den Marvell Controller laufen von dem ich allerdings denke, dass sie rein logisch, langsamer sein müssten.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Der Score ist völlig in Ordnung 

 Der Marvell Controller ist in Benchmarks deutlich langsamer als der Chipsatz-Controller.


----------



## Ulami (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Meine neue 840evo... Nach langem Kampf mit Backups etc hab ich es aufgegeben, von meiner c300 zu migrieren, und einfach ein neues Win7 installiert. Die ganzen Programme neu zu installieren und Einstellungen zu übernehmen dauert zwar, aber nachdem ich nur von Problem zu Problem gestolpert bin, ist es wohl trotzdem schneller...

Jedenfalls passt jetzt zu mindest das Alignment und die Firmware ließ sich nun auch updaten! Nur die Zahlen sehen noch mager aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Getestet wurde die Crucial M500 120 Gb verbaut in meinem 11 Zoll Laptop von HP. 
CPU: AMD E-350 (während dem Bench lief die CPU mit 1,6GHz)
Chipsatz A40/A50 Serie FCH (Sata II)
4Gb Ram
SSD Firmware MU03




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube der Prozessor hat nicht genug Power um mehr aus der SSD rauszuholen zumindest bei dem 4k Lesewert oder was meint ihr dazu ?
4k-64 Wert scheint auch etwas zu hoch zu sein.


----------



## crashthemonkey (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

der 64Thrd lesen Wert ist ein Fehler, das war einmalig oder? Oder konntest du das reproduzieren?


----------



## Woohoo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Der Auslesefehler lässt sich reproduzieren. Der Wert für 64Thrd pendelt zwischen 75 und 80 und am Ende wird ein Wert von ca. 600 bis 700 ausgegeben.
64Thrd schreiben springt kurzzeitig auf 3000.
Die übrigen Werte bleiben wie in dem oben geposteten Beitrag.
Was sagt mir die Information jetzt?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Für allgemeine Fragen / Diskussionen bitte diesen Thread benutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html

@Slim08
Bitte trage noch die CPU-Frequenz (unter Last) nach. Oder hast Du Deinen  i7 auf 1,6 GHz untertaktet? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

_| 1137 | timmy2000 | Samsung 840 EVO | 1000 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

_| 1008 | timmy2000 | OCZ Vertex 4M | 512 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

_| 990 | timmy2000 | OCZ Vertex 4 | 256 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



| 672 | steffen0278 | Samsung 840 Evo | 120 GB | AMD FX 8320@3900 MHz | RX980/SB950 (Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0)


----------



## timmy2000 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

_|1008 | timmy2000 | Crucial M500 | 480 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

_|990 | timmy2000 | Crucial M500 | 960 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## timmy2000 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

[FONT=&quot]| 1118 | timmy2000 | Samsung 840 EVO | 500 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz  | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]


----------



## timmy2000 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

|809 | timmy2000 | Samsung 840 Basic | 500 GB | PhenomII X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz | 870 SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

|633 | timmy2000 | Samsung 830 | 512 GB | PhenomII X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz | 870 SB850





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

|653 | timmy2000 | Crucial m4 | 256 GB | PhenomII X6 1055T @ 3,5 GHz | 870 SB850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floert (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hallo, das ist das Ergebniss meiner Samsung 840 Pro 250GB...

1150 | Floert | Samsung 840 Pro | 250 GB | i7 3820 @ 4,3 GHz | X79


----------



## Stevy (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

950 | Stevy | Samsung Evo 840 | 500GB | i7-3770k @ 3,5GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

@floert
Bitte Startpost beachten.

****UPDATE****


----------



## Stevy (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1138 | Stevy | Samsung Evo 840 | 500GB | i7-3770k @ 3,5GHz | Z77


Update:
1185 | Stevy | Samsung Evo 840 | 500GB | i7-3770k @ 4,2GHz | Z77

Update2:
1188 | Stevy | Samsung Evo 840 | 500GB | i7-3770k @ 4,3GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## pixellord (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1040 | pixellord | Samsung SSD 840 Evo | 250 GB |Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 @ 3,7 GHz | Z87


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## floert (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

hallo, was habe ich falsch gemacht um nicht in index eingetragen zu werden??


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



floert schrieb:


> hallo, was habe ich falsch gemacht um nicht in index eingetragen zu werden??



Du hast die erforderlichen Angaben für den Eintrag in das Ranking erst gemacht, nachdem ich die Liste geupdatet hatte. Und ich scrolle nicht zurück um eventuell editierte Posts zu suchen 

 Aber jetzt bist Du mit drin 

****UPDATE****


----------



## DerSmoke1977 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

2437 | DerSmoke1977 | Samsung Evo 840 | 250GB | i5-3570k @ 4,2GHz | Z77

ohne RAPID Mode

656 | DerSmoke1977 | Samsung Evo 840 | 250GB | i5-3570k @ 4,2GHz | Z77


----------



## spewArt (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hi Leute,

hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee warum meine Samsung 840 so ein schlechtes Ergebnis erziehlt?

i5 720 @ 2.4GHz

über sata 6 gb/s, ahci aktiviert

danke


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Schau mal als was deine SSD erkannt wird (SCSI-Device), den Treiber habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



spewArt schrieb:


> hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee warum meine Samsung 840 so ein schlechtes Ergebnis erziehlt?



Das liegt daran, dass die SSD am SATA3-Host Controller (Marvell) hängt. Da Dein Board vermutlich keinen nativen SATA3-Controller hat, würde ich sie an SATA2 anschließen, die Werte dürften dann etwas besser sein. 

Außerdem hat das den Vorteil, dass Du im BIOS den SATA3-Controller abschalten kannst und der Rechner dann schneller bootet. Und man merkt im Alltag eh keinen Unterschied, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 hängt.

In Zukunft bitte allgemeine Fragen hier stellen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html Hier sollen eigentlich nur Benchmarkergebnisse gepostet werden.

****UPDATE****


----------



## spewArt (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hmm, gute Frage,
"SCSI-Device" steht da erst nachdem ich im bios ahci aktiviert habe. Vorher stand dort "ATA Device".
Im Samsung Magician wird jedenfalls ahci als aktiv angezeigt.

*edit
alles klar, Softy.
Danke Dir, werds mal so versuchen.


----------



## Gluksi (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

bekomme morgen nen LSI Logic LSI00201. Darf der hier rein???? eigener sas Controller mit eigener cpu und 512mb ram. Hänge meine 4 Samsung830@240gb ran. will nicht ins Ranking sondern nur ma zeigen was mit 100€ extra machbar ist (vielleicht geht das auch gar nicht wie ich`s mir vorstelle) aber wen`s klappt hab ich endlich nen echtes raid0 mit trim auf ssd,

 oder doch ins Ranking ??


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Für 100€ ist der Controller schwerlich zu bekommen. Was versprichst Du dir davon? Zumindest am PC einen längeren Balken?


----------



## Gluksi (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

nee noch länger 

 ne im ernst ... hab 4 ssd platten die ich als eine haben möchte.. entweder raid 0 oder erweitern mehr geht nicht..... bin leider nur hir im Forum unterwegs und ne klare ansage kann keiner machen außer das ich par 0.00000 MS Zugriffszeit Verzögerung habe. mit "Hardware raid über mobo geht trim verloren wobei das Grabage Collection ja trim nichtig machen sollte.benuze grad Software trim über win8.1 aber ein bissel sollte ja noch gehen..und knap 100 für ne 300 euro karte ??? wieso nicht? pcgh macht ja keine tests mit sas karten die es unter 50 euro Bei Amazon gibt.. nur um raid0 und trimes willen. sind wohl zu un nerdig


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Gluksi schrieb:


> oder doch ins Ranking ??



Klar kommst Du ins (Raid-)Ranking


----------



## floert (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

hallo, dank RAPID habe ich jetzt folgende Werte:
1686 | Floert | Samsung 840 Pro | 250GB | i7 3820 @ 4300MHz | ASUS X79 Deluxe


----------



## rhalin (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 937 | rhalin | Samsung 840 EVO | 250GB | i5 4570 @ 3,2 GHz | Z87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die SSD jetzt solo am Controller hängen, vorher hing sie zusammen mit der HDD an 0 & 1 , hat offenbar noch ein bisschen was gebracht, nicht das man es merkt aber egal 
Sonst alles unverändert.

************Update************


----------



## Basti18 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hi, mit und ohne RAPID Mode.

| 881 | Basti18 | Samsung 840 Pro | 256 GB | i7 4770 @ 3,5 GHz | Asus Z87 Plus


----------



## Gluksi (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

kann mir ma einer bitte die idealen stripe size und Cluster werte schicken??oder welche Einstellungen ich einzugeben habe bei den Samsung 830ern in raid 0???die benchwerte sind schrot aber BF4 startet in knap 10 sec ins game nachm Login.warthunder gefülte 2 Sekunden ins menue und ca 5 sec ins game
 danke voraus


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

****UPDATE****


----------



## DerSmoke1977 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Update:
ohne RAPID Mode

1084 | DerSmoke1977 | Samsung Evo 840 | 250GB | i5-3570k @ 4,2GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Don-Camilo (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 2650| Don-Camilo | Samsung 840 EVO | 250 GB | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4x 3.40GHz | Z87-HD3 |

Update:
ohne und mit  RAPID-Mode ... habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder eingestellt ...???


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Schau dir mal die 2. Regel an.......


----------



## Medcha (12. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

501 | Medcha | Corsair Force GT | 120 GB | Intel Core i5 4570 @ 4x 3.20GHz | B85

Neuer CPU, vorher hatte mit einem PII 955 ca. 460 Punkte. Platte ist 2/3 voll.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Ozzelot (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Heute frisch eingetroffen meine zweite SSD nach meine Crucial m4, diesmal fällt sie etwas größer aus. 

1095 | Ozzelot | Samsung 840 EVO | 500GB | i5 2500K @ Stock | Z68


----------



## Softy (27. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (28. März 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 812 | Baerliner | Samsung 840 EVO | 500 GB | FX-8350 @ 4,1 GHz | 990FX SB950


----------



## leorphee (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 1950 | leorphee | Samsung SSD 840 [Raid0] | 1x 256 GB und 1x 512 GB | i7 3930K @ 4,5 GHz |  x79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: was ist mit Softy los?
warum ist er gesperrt? kommt er wieder???


----------



## lalaker (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1006 | lalaker | Sandisk Ultra Plus | 256 GB | Pentium G3220 @ 3Ghz | Z87





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Rapid Mode bugged?


----------



## jeroompje (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 2018 | jeroompje | Samsung 840 Pro | 3x 256 GB | 4770K @ 3,5 GHz | Z87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeroompje (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 2108 | jeroompje | Samsung 840 Pro | 3x 256 GB | 4770K @ 4.6 GHz | Z87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



proc at 4.6 ghz and running orthos at same time.


----------



## hbf878 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

@Softy: Wie wird's jetzt hier mit dem Thread weitergehen? Willst du den weiterhin aktuell halten?


----------



## IluBabe (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 925 | IluBabe | Crucial M500 | 1x 240 GB | 4770K @ 3,5 GHz | Z97


----------



## Ratibor (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 1127 | Ratibor | Samsung 840 Evo | 1x500 GB | 3570k@3,40GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Wichtiger Doppelpost (), weil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Marvell-Controller SSD's :

| 1062 | Softy | Crucial MX100 | 512 GB | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulgohlan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Graz softy 

| 1117 | Zulgohlan | Samsung 840 EVO | 500 GB | XEON 1230V3@3,7 MCE | H87


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosla (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Der Rapidmode hats mir mit meinem neuen RAM ganz schön gezeigt. Die höchsten Werte, die ich je zu Gesicht bekam!


----------



## leorphee (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

@ Mosla nur leider nutzt es dir nichts für diese Rangliste....


----------



## Mosla (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ok, hier ist der aktuell reguläre Wert


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Auch so wird das nichts mit der Rangliste  Einfach mal den Startpost lesen und das Ergebnis im richtigen Schema posten. Dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## etar (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1162 | etar | Samsung 840 EVO | 500 GB | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | Z87


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnipingRaven (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1120 | SnipingRaven | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,8 Ghz | H97

Eben ausgepackt und eingebaut


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

710  | Shmendrick | Sasmung 840 | 256 GB | Intel Core.I5 3570k @3,8 GHz | Z77

So gewinne wohl noch net mal nen Blumentopf aber hier mal mein AS-SSD

System isn 3570k @ 3,8 ghz auf nen Asrock Extreme 4 Z77 16 gig Ram bei Windoof 7 nicht übertaktet.

Ich frag mich blos grad warum meine Schreib werte so kacke sind

P.s: ist die Systemplatte und die Werte im Abgesicherten Modus waren eher schlechter.
Aso wäre ein Update hab mich in der Samsung Liste nicht gefunden


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



SnipingRaven schrieb:


> 1120 | SnipingRaven | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,8 Ghz | H97
> 
> Eben ausgepackt und eingebaut



Das kann ich natürlich soo nicht auf mir sitzen lassen : 

| 1145 | Softy | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Aso wäre ein Update hab mich in der Samsung Liste nicht gefunden



Du bist doch in der Liste  Aber das nächste mal bitte im vorgegebenen Schema posten, erspart mir Arbeit.


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ja Sorry habs vorhin geändert 

Kriege aber einfach den Schreibwert net höher


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Probier's doch mal mit den Intel Treibern. Und lasse während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen.


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also Intel treiber ist drauf,habs grad nochmal durchlaufen lassen und möchte Updaten ,die Samsung ist die System Platte vielleicht leigts halt daran.

Der 2te Screen ist meine Crucial M500
790  | Shmendrick | Sasmung 840 | 256 GB | Intel Core.I5 3570k @3,8 GHz | Z77
1001 | Shmendrick | Crucial M500 | 512 GB | Intel Core.I5 3570k @3,8 GHz | Z77


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Dann üben wir das jetzt mal mit dem vorgegebenen Schema


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ich brech ins Essen mit fehlen 7 Punklte auf Platz 3 

Habs ja Upgedatet,is halt warm da bin ich halt langsam (Gott zu blöd um platten größe richtig einzutragen :/ )


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Ich brech ins Essen mit fehlen 7 Punklte auf Platz 3



Die 7 Punkte holst Du schon noch raus 



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Habs ja Upgedatet,is halt warm da bin ich halt langsam



Geht mir genauso, daher gibts das Update erst morgen


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

So jetzt reichts ich Übertakte mal kurz meine cpu auch auf 4,2 ghz das geht so ja net


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM 3ter 

1010 | Shmendrick | Crucial M500 | 512 GB | Intel Core.I5 3570k @4,2 GHz | Z77 						

So jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> So jetzt gehts mir besser



Damit es Dir noch besser geht, habe ich doch noch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemacht 

Nur so nebenbei, es gibt weder eine Crucial M500 mit 512GB noch eine Samsung 840 mit 256 GB  Aber der Onkel hats gerichtet


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Bei der Crucial haste recht is ne 480er,aber bei der Sasmung sind schon 256 laut denen ihren Angaben 

Aber danke fürs Ändern und Updaten ich steck jetzt den Kopf in nen Eimer Kaltes Wasser vielleicht hilfts beim denken


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also die normale Samsung SSD 840 gibt es nur als 250GB Variante: Samsung SSD 840 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vertrau mir einfach


----------



## drebbin (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

875 | Drebbin | Samsung 830 | 128Gb | i5-3570k @ 4,9GHz | Z77

Da habe ich doch noch etwas aus der guten (mittlerweile ja fast alten^^) SSD herausgeholt


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

So nächste soll ja eventuell ne mx100 werden als TB Variante vielleicht hol ich dich dann ein Softy


----------



## drebbin (26. Juli 2014)

Kann jmd sagen wv Einfluss der RAM hat?
Also Takt,ranks, dual/single link ?

Mir sind die beiden 1000er Wertungen mit der gleichen SSD wie ich, vollkommen schleierhaft ^^


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> So nächste soll ja eventuell ne mx100 werden  als TB Variante vielleicht hol ich dich dann ein Softy



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 




drebbin schrieb:


> Kann jmd sagen wv Einfluss der RAM hat?
> Also Takt,ranks, dual/single link ?
> 
> Mir sind die beiden 1000er Wertungen mit der gleichen SSD wie ich, vollkommen schleierhaft ^^



Der RAM hat keine Auswirkungen auf den Benchmark. Ich hatte hier mal ein kleines Bench How-to verfasst : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089

Die höchsten sequentiellen Werte erreiche ich, wenn der PC im Idle ist, die anderen Werte sind bei mir höher, wenn ich Prime laufen lasse.


----------



## drebbin (26. Juli 2014)

Alles klar danke dir.
Wär ich nicht auf Arbeit wurde ich direkt testen :p 
Nur als systemplatte....das kann ich leider nicht umgehen.... Obwohl, ich teste es mal unter nem live knoppix


----------



## Shmendrick (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

So mich nochmal schlau gemacht gibt wohl nur bis 512 die mx 100,aber auch net schlimm dann werdens halt 2 und beerben dann meine 2 ocz vector^^


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> So mich nochmal schlau gemacht gibt wohl nur bis 512 die mx 100,aber auch net schlimm dann werdens halt 2 und beerben dann meine 2 ocz vector^^




Dann kannst Du Dich ja mal im RAID-Benchmark versuchen


----------



## Ralf345 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 1142 | Ralf345 | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i5-4670 @ 3,6 GHz | Z87


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

*Schnief* runter aufn 4ten

Das gibt rache,dauert zwar nochn Monat denke ich aber keine Sorge ich komme wieder


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> *Schnief* runter aufn 4ten



Habe es mit einem passenden Smiley versehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shmendrick (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Pfffff


----------



## Ralf345 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Das kann ich natürlich soo nicht auf mir sitzen lassen :
> 
> | 1145 | Softy | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | Z77
> 
> ...


Mit dem Rapid Storage Treiber würdest du wahrscheinlich deutlich bessere 4K Werte erzielen. Ich frage mich, warum mein 4k-64 Schreibwert immer nur so bei 290 MB liegt während fast überall über 300 MB erzielt werden. Mein bester Durchlauf liegt jetzt bei 1198, aber der liegt weit über meinen sonstigen Werten, ich poste es daher nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 922 | dsdenni | Samsung 840 EVO | 120 GB | i5 4670K @ Stock | Z97





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rapid Storage Treiber würdest du wahrscheinlich deutlich bessere 4K Werte erzielen.



Mit dem Rapid Storage Treiber sind zwar die 4K-Werte minimal besser, aber die sequentiellen und (deutlich höher bewerteten) 4K-64Thrd Schreibwerte deutlich niedriger.


****UPDATE****


----------



## Ralf345 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Bei mir nicht. 4K ist schneller, alles andere unverändert.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hm, ist schon seltsam, wie unterschiedlich SSD's in verschiedenen Systemen reagieren


----------



## Ralf345 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hast du Windows 7 drauf? Mit 13.1.0.1058 getestet?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Nein, ich habe Windows 8.1, die Treiberversion ist bzw. war aber die gleiche.


----------



## Ralf345 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ich habe Windows 7 im Einsatz, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## SnipingRaven (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

1174 | SnipingRaven | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,8 Ghz | H97

Hatte ewig einen Screenshot mit 1142 rumliegen, der hätte mir aber wenig auf der Rangliste gebracht...


----------



## Ralf345 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 1216 | Ralf345 | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i5-4670 @ 3,6 GHz | Z87


Nachdem ich formatiert habe, sieht der 4k-64 Schreibwert gleich viel besser aus. Übrigens hatte ich Windows 8 testweise drauf, die Punkte waren etwas niedriger als mit Windows 7, speziell der 4K Schreibwert lag beträchtlich niedriger.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Sorry Jungs  :

| 1231 | Softy | Crucial MX  100 | 512 GB | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ralf345 schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich Windows 8 testweise drauf, die  Punkte waren etwas niedriger als mit Windows 7, speziell der 4K  Schreibwert lag beträchtlich niedriger.



Jop, die 4K Werte sind unter Windows 8 katastrophal  Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal testweise Windows 7 installieren, mal schauen, ob es sich bei mir genauso verhält.


Update gibt es morgen -->


----------



## Ralf345 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also über 400 MB Lesewert 4k-64 hatte ich noch nie, 380 MB ist da mein Maximum. Keine Ahnung, wie das möglich ist. Macht die CPU so viel aus? Dein 4K Lesewert ist arg niedrig, liegt zum einen am fehlenden Rapid Treiber und zum anderen Windows 8.1.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 972 | dsdenni | Samsung 840 EVO | 120 GB | i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz | Z97
Link

Fixierter Takt auf 4.2 GHz hat was gebracht


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Also über 400 MB Lesewert 4k-64 hatte ich noch nie, 380 MB ist da mein Maximum. Keine Ahnung, wie das möglich ist. Macht die CPU so viel aus? Dein 4K Lesewert ist arg niedrig, liegt zum einen am fehlenden Rapid Treiber und zum anderen Windows 8.1.


 

Wie schon gesagt, unter Windows 8.1 werden die Schreibwerte schlechter, wenn ich den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installiere und die 4K-Werke ändern sich so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mal Windows 7 installiert und tatsächlich sind die 4K Werte deutlich höher (und die gleiche Punktzahl wie oben reiner Zufall ):

| 1231 | Softy | Crucial MX  100 | 512 GB | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste Update gibt es voraussichtlich erst in 3 Wochen, weil ich bin erstmal weeeeeeeeg.de


----------



## IluBabe (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Mal ein Update meines alten 925er Werts:
alt:
13	 925 	IluBabe 	Crucial M500 	240 GB 	i7 4770K @ 3,5 GHz 	Z97 

neu:
952 |	IluBabe | Crucial M500 | 240 GB | i7 4770K @ 4,6 GHz | Z97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hier habe ich mal ne richtige Rakete 

Sandisk irgendwas an SATA2, aber ...
verhilft der Kiste trotzdem zu einen zweiten Frühling, bzw. immer noch um Welten schneller als mit ner HDD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hier habe ich mal ne richtige Rakete
> 
> Sandisk irgendwas an SATA2, aber ...
> verhilft der Kiste trotzdem zu einen zweiten Frühling, bzw. immer noch um Welten schneller als mit ner HDD
> ...



Soll das mit ins Ranking? Falls ja, bitte Startpost beachten


----------



## Heretic (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

So neue SSD bekommen 

| 1101 | Heretic | Crucial M550 | 512 GB | i5 2500K @ Stock | Z68

Übrings unter Win 8.1 Pro... 
Hätte ich langweile würde ich mal windows 7 versuchen aber ich bin nicht so Treppchen Süchtig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Heretic


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckens (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 748 | Beckens | Crucial M500 | 240 GB | A8-7600 @ 3,1 GHz | A88X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reQiin (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nicht normal so ein niedriger wert oder, oder liegt das an meinem Chipsatz?

| 234 | reQiin | Samsung 840 | 128GB | i5-2400 | H61


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Nö, Du hast falsch installiert, bzw. falsch angeklemmt.... Schau Dir deine Screenshot mal genau an. ->"PCIIDE->BAD".


----------



## reQiin (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Ok, hab vergessen das ich den SATA Treiber installiere, hab jedoch nun ein anderes Problem
Bei Seq hab ich nur mehr noch 65 mb/s write und bei 4k läuft er auf 1mb/s
dauert ca. 20 minuten bis es mit 4k write fertig ist


----------



## Softy (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Kannst Du nochmal nen Screenshot posten?


----------



## reQiin (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

imgur: the simple image sharer
Ist hier halt noch am durchlaufen, aber sonst müsst ich noch ewig warten bis er fertig ist
an der geschwindigkeit ändert sich jedoch nichts


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Falscher Treiber: PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 24.10.2014)

"Das Ganze läßt sich natürlich nur dann realisieren, wenn eure Hardware  dies unterstützt. Windows 7 bringt jedenfalls alles dafür mit, insofern  müssen während der Installation auch keine AHCI Treiber gesondert  nachgeladen werden, Windows 7 installiert somit im Idealfall den *msahci* Treiber, der an Stabilität kaum zu übertreffen ist."


----------



## reQiin (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Laut MSI ist mein 6GB/S Controller von ASMedia, jetzt hab ich den Asmedia ASM-106x Sata 6G controller Drivers Version 2.0.9.0001/2.0.3.0002 installiert.
Wenn der falsch ist, welchen benötige ich dann? Oder brauch ich den Asmedia Treiber gar nicht?

edit: so habe/wollte jetzt auf ahci umstellen ging aber nicht, weil windows nicht starten wollte (1x automatischer reboot beim windows logo und dann kam ich in das Menü 'Windows reparieren')
Reihenfolge für das umstellen war
ASmedia Treiber installieren
Registry Einträge geändert
Bios Einstellung geändert

Was mach ich also falsch?

Achja und im Bios gibt es bei mir 2 Einstellmöglichkeiten für AHCI
Einmal für das normala Sata?
Einmal für Asmedia denke ich, heißt Sata Controller 6gb/s configure 

Wo soll ich jetzt AHCI einstellen? nur beim 6gb/s oder?


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Die nativen S-Ata-Anschlüsse mit dem MSAHCI-Treiber benutzen Du must , kleiner Padawan. Die anderen Anschlüsse lässt Du auf IDE. Zumindest bei meinem Asus-Boad war dies so.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Meine pro wird von Tag zu Tag besser, je älter sie wird 

| 1158| ebastler| Samsung 840pro | 256GB | i5-4670K @ 4200MHz | Z87


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also Softy, wenn ich mir die Listen so anschaue, dann wäre es vielleicht besser wenn wir Dich aus dem Ranking rausnehmen, damit das ganze etwas "neutraler" wird...


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Wie hast du deine Pro eigentlich so krank schnell gekriegt, softy? War die komplett leer beim Benchen? SATA Controller per Baseclock hochgetaktet? 
Ich hab grad einen 102er BCLK und ca. die Hälfte der SSD frei. Welcher Treiber ist im Normalfall der Schnellste?


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Also Softy, wenn ich mir die Listen so anschaue, dann wäre es vielleicht besser wenn wir Dich aus dem Ranking rausnehmen, damit das ganze etwas "neutraler" wird...



Nix da. Ist mein Ranking, da bestimme ich, wer fliegt und wer nicht  



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Pro eigentlich so krank schnell gekriegt, softy? War die komplett leer beim Benchen? SATA Controller per Baseclock hochgetaktet?
> Ich hab grad einen 102er BCLK und ca. die Hälfte der SSD frei. Welcher Treiber ist im Normalfall der Schnellste?


 

Ich habe hier mal ein Mini-Tutorial geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also habe ich mit Windows-Treiber, halb voller Systemplatte, Speed Step an, und Prime nicht laufend so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht? 
Danke für die Tipps, mal schauen, ob ich dich so vom Thron kriege


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



ebastler schrieb:


> Also habe ich mit Windows-Treiber, halb voller Systemplatte, Speed Step an, und Prime nicht laufend so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht?



Richtig 




ebastler schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, mal schauen, ob ich dich so vom Thron kriege



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## leorphee (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Müssen die Listen wohl neu eingepflegt werden?...
sind die den Archiviert?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Konnte die Listen wiederherstellen, leider kann ich sie nicht mehr in die Mitte der Seite versetzen


----------



## Nekromonga (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

WTF!!! Mehrmals getestet auch mit Samsung Magician so hohe ergebnisse...


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --&gt; 1290 Punkte!]*

Dann deaktivier mal den Rapid Mode, falls der an ist^^


----------



## Nekromonga (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --&gt; 1290 Punkte!]*

Ist an


----------



## Nekromonga (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --&gt; 1290 Punkte!]*

Also ist ja echt krass was der Rapid Mode aus dem ding noch rauskitzelt^^ ich hau mich weg xD
Trotzdem nicht schlechter Score finde ich...


----------



## Keinem (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --&gt; 1290 Punkte!]*



Nekromonga schrieb:


> Ist an


Na dann aber schnell aus damit und ohne testen  .


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Der Rapid Mode kitzelt nichts aus deiner SSD raus, sondern aus deinem RAM 

Kleinere Dateien, und dazu zählen die vom AS SSD Benchmark, landen direkt im RAM, und werden dann erst später in Ruhe in die SSD geschrieben. Du misst hier also eher deine RAM-Bandbreite, als deine SSD Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Keinem (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



ebastler schrieb:


> Der Rapid Mode kitzelt nichts aus deiner SSD raus, sondern aus deinem RAM
> 
> Kleinere Dateien, und dazu zählen die vom AS SSD Benchmark, landen direkt im RAM, und werden dann erst später in Ruhe in die SSD geschrieben. Du misst hier also eher deine RAM-Bandbreite, als deine SSD Geschwindigkeit.



Um genauer zu sein, wird auch aus dem RAM nichts zusätzliches herausgekitzelt  .

Es ist schlicht die Performance aus dem schnellen und flüchtigen Speicher in Kombination mit der SSD  .


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Nekromonga schrieb:


> WTF!!! Mehrmals getestet auch mit Samsung Magician so hohe ergebnisse...


Startpost lesen hilft manchmal.



> _2. SSD's, die eine RAM-Caching Funktion integriert haben, (z.B. "Turbo Write", __"Real-time  Accelerated Processing of I/O Data", "RAPID-Mode" usw.) dürfen nur mit  deaktiviertem Turbo-Modus gebencht werden. Ansonsten erhält man  unrealistisch hohe Werte, die nicht die Leistung der SSD, sondern eher  die des Arbeitsspeichers  wiederspiegeln._


----------



## Nekromonga (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Das mit dem rauskitzeln war auch als Spaß gemeint  und ich danke dir für die ausführliche Erklärung !


----------



## Nekromonga (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

sry for that... werds Beherzen


----------



## CapitanJack (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hi Gemeinde

Dann will ich auch mal mit meinem Neuen System. 



| 1131 | CapitanJack | Cruical MX100 | 512 GB | i5-4590 @ 3,3 GHz | Intel Z97




Grüßle


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal mit meinem Neuen System.



Bitte Startpost beachten, wenn das Ergebnis mit ins Ranking soll.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fushigi01 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hallo,  dann zeig ich mal was meine neue Platte im neuen System so kann 

| 1061 | Fushigi01 | Crucial MX100 | 256GB | Xeon 1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | H97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, wie zum  kriegt ihr eure Seq. Schreibewerte so hoch?!  
Speziellen Intel-Treiber? Und macht es was aus an welchem SATA-Port die SSD hängt?

VG Fushi


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








fushigi01 schrieb:


> Hm, wie zum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein Mini-Tutorial geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089


----------



## fushigi01 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also ich finde bei mir im UEFI nur den Speedstep, den hab ich deaktiviert, 
SATA Aggressive Link Power Managment und C1E, C3, C6 und C-Package State Support ausschalten funzt bei mir nicht, ich finde es einfach nicht... ^^
Außerdem is die SSD meine Systemplatte, gehen deswegen die Seq. Schreibwerte nicht so hoch?
Prime macht auf jeden Fall auch was aus, aber halt nicht für die Seq. Schreibwerte... 
Trotzdem hab ich paar Punkte gutmachen können, wenn ich nun noch die Seq. Schreibwerte hochbekomme langts vielleicht für ganz nach oben... 

| 1150 | Fushigi01 | Crucial MX100 | 256GB | Xeon 1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | H97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Soll ich auch mal ?  

Damit Softy über Weihnachten was zu tun hat 

| 1291 | True Monkey | Plextor MR 2 | 256GB | 4790k@ 4,5 GHz | z97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fushigi01 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

 wasn das für ne Rakete, krass


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

^^dann lasse ich die Rakete mal starten und schocke Softy  

| 1573 | True Monkey | Plextor MR 2 | 256GB | 4790k@ 4,5 GHz | z97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fushigi01 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Hat die Warpantrieb oder was is da los


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

nööp ....ich habe nur mal mein neustes sys getestet ob die Performance passt


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Dafür kostet das Teil ja auch (ohne Gehäuse) mehr als das Doppelte einer MX 100, es wäre traurig, wenn für das Geld nicht wenigstens ein par Prozent Mehrleistung rausspringen würden und sei es nur zum Lattenvergleich... [emoji12]


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

^^Der preis der Plextor macht noch nicht einmal ein 5% der kosten des Rechners aus worin die sitzt.

In der Preisklasse fragt man nicht mehr nach dem preis sondern lediglich nach der Leistung


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also eher kein "Spiele-PC"...[emoji16]


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun ja ...4790K@ 4,7 unter Wasser mit 980 Strix @ 1400/2000 und 2800er Cl 11 etc 
Ich glaube damit kann man schon zocken


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Also ein" Einmal im Leben aus dem Vollen schöpfen, egal ob's Sinnfrei ist"-Projekt...[emoji16]


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Immer diese 4K-64Thrd Cheater 

| 1027 | MountyMAX | Samsung XP941 | 256 GB | i7-5820k @ 3,8 GHz | X99 m.2 (4x PCIe 3.0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^dann lasse ich die Rakete mal starten und schocke Softy



Mich schockt hier gar nichts mehr  Glückwunsch zur Pole 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Klappt das mit dem Booten von dem Riegel?


----------



## MountyMAX (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Klappt das mit dem Booten von dem Riegel?



Jo, muss nur das Mainboard unterstützen (nach meiner Info alle aktuellen X99 Boards von Asus und Asrock), einfach einstecken Win 7 DVD einlegen und installieren, außer einem Hinweis während der Installation das evtl. nicht gebootet werden kann, ist nichts anders.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 929 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 840 Evo | 250 GB | Xeon E3-1231V3@Stock  | B85




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

Wäre es dann nicht auch an der Zeit für ein Update des thread-Titels?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht auch an der Zeit für ein Update des thread-Titels?



Huch  Danke für den Hinweis. Hab ich völlig übersehen, mache ich gleich.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1290 Punkte!]*

| 1156 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 840 Evo | 500 GB | Xeon E3-1231V3@Stock | B85


In Ehre an meinen alten Sockel für meinen ersten i7. 
Grade mit der neuen 500 Gb SSD nach dem Einbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maCque (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

| 863 | maCque | SanDisk Ultra II 2,5" | 256GB | AMD Phenom X4 II 955BE @ 3,8 GHz | 890GX / SB850


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jackrem (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

-------


----------



## FCKW36 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Was soll denn das sein???


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

2x 1Tb SSDs an einem LSCSI-RAID-Controller. Bringt nur nix, wenn die Gegenstelle (HDD/SSD) beim Speed nicht mithalten kann.... [emoji23]


----------



## jackrem (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

LSI 9271 8icc mit 4 Samsung SSDs


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Falls das Ergebnis mit ins Ranking soll, bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## jackrem (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

ah ok, hatte die erste Seite nicht gelesen
2720 - jackrem - Samsung 840 Pro Raid0 - 4 x 500 GB - i7 4930K @ 5 GHz - X79


----------



## OnkelSatan (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

*397 |OnkelSatan** | Plextor | 2x128GB RAID0 | AMD 965BE @ 3,4 |790FX/SB700*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

@OnkelSatan

Bitte noch die genaue SSD-Bezeichnung eintragen. Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Ich Tippe mal auf 2 von den Teilen: OCZ AMD Radeon R7 SSD 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (RADEON-R7SSD-120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Wieso schreibt er dann "Plextor"


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Oh, ich habe mich vom "AMD2+0 Stripe" irritieren lassen...


----------



## MountyMAX (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Du könntest mal ein Top 10 Seq. Read Single SSD machen, dann wär ich wenigstens mal auf Platz 1 ^^


----------



## Ahrtos (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Ich hoffe man darf hier noch mitmachen  wusste garnicht das man die Plextor M6e dann doch so dermaßen treten kann  
Denke mal das reicht für platz 1 oder ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11243 | Ahrtos | Plextor M6e | 512 GB | 5820k @ 4,5GHz | X99s


----------



## jackrem (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

test mal kurz mit crystaldiskmark


----------



## Ahrtos (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Ich will nichts beschreien... aber ich glaub das ergebniss sieht sogar noch besser aus... oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Gut für einen langen Balken, in der Praxis wird das Teil von 3. klassigen SSDs überholt....  Plextor M6e PCIe SSD im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## jackrem (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

wird wohl nur cache durchgetestet, wähl mal bei test größe 4gb


----------



## Ahrtos (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

@icedaft:
Der Test ist schon Über ein Jahr alt den du da hervor gekramt hast  mittlerweile haben sich die Boards und die m.2 ssds weiter entwickelt...

@jackrem:
Die Werte sind schon runter gegangen bei den 4GB daten aber immer noch schneller als alles was ich sonst so kenne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*



Ahrtos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man darf hier noch mitmachen  wusste garnicht das man die Plextor M6e dann doch so dermaßen treten kann
> Denke mal das reicht für platz 1 oder ???



Leider nicht, denn:



Softy schrieb:


> _ Regeln:
> 1. Leider kommt es beim AS SSD Benchmark hin und wieder zu  Auslesefehlern (unbekannter Ursache), so dass der 4K-64Thrd-Wert höher  ist, als der sequentielle Lese-/Schreibwert. Da dies aber in der Praxis  unmöglich ist (Latenzen des Controllers), werden diese Scores nicht  gewertet.
> 
> 2. SSD's, die eine RAM-Caching Funktion integriert haben, (z.B. "Turbo Write", __"Real-time  Accelerated Processing of I/O Data", "RAPID-Mode" usw.) dürfen nur mit  deaktiviertem Turbo-Modus gebencht werden. Ansonsten erhält man  unrealistisch hohe Werte, die nicht die Leistung der SSD, sondern eher  die des Arbeitsspeichers  wiederspiegeln.
> ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

1024|Dreiradsimulator|Crucial MX100|256GB|i5 4460@3,2Ghz |H97


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian150488 (1. April 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

1010 | christian150488 | Crucial MX100 | 256 GB | i52400 @ 3,5 GHz | Z68A​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. April 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

| 876 | hbf878 | Crucial MX100 | 256 GB | AMD A8-7100 @ 1,8 / 2,35 GHz | AMD A76M FCH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maCque (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> | 876 | hbf878 | Crucial MX100 | 256 GB | AMD A8-7100 @ 1,8 / 2,35 GHz | AMD A76M FCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

Damit bin ich meinen ersten Platz der AMDler mit Marvell Controller los, du Schuft


----------



## HardcoreKoH (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Ich will auch mal. 

977 | HardcoreKoH | Crucial MX 200 | 500 GB | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | Z97


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*



HardcoreKoH schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal.



Darfst Du  --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medcha (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Hab mir ne Crucial MX200 250 GB gekauft und gebencht:

1093 | Medcha | Crucial MX 200 | 250 GB | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | B85




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medcha (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Meinen Score gerne in das Ranking einfügen...


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Sorry, hab ich übersehen, mache heute im Lauf des Tages noch ein Update 

edit: ****UPDATE****


----------



## Medcha (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Danke!


----------



## Joker4Life (1. August 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Hab mir gestern eine Samsung SM951 M.2 256GB geholt und mal gebencht^^.

2049 | Joker4Life | Samsung SM951 | 256 GB | i7-5820K @ 3,3 GHz | X99





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker4Life (4. August 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*

Mein Score könnte auch gerne aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1573 Punkte!]*



Joker4Life schrieb:


> Mein Score könnte auch gerne aufgenommen werden.



Ich war im Urlaub, Update kommt diese Woche 


edit: _*UPDATE*_


----------



## Joker4Life (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Danke


----------



## -Ultima- (26. August 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

| 1235| -Ultima- | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i5-3570K @ Stock | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine 4K-Write sind sehr niedrig. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Softy (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Softy - nicht durchdrehen - erkläre es ihm....


----------



## Live2live (11. September 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

I4790K | Crucial MX100 |  Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1866 | Gigabyte GTX 770  |  MSI Z97 G45-Gaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind mal meine Werte falls es jemanden interessieren sollte^^


----------



## Softy (14. September 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Softy - nicht durchdrehen - erkläre es ihm....



Na gut : Installiere mal den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber. Ansonsten könnten noch die üblichen "Tricks" helfen, also möglichst hohe CPU Frequenz, CPU während des Benchmarks belasten (Prime95), Energiesparmodi unter Windows und im BIOS abschalten, im BIOS "Aggressive Link Power Management" deaktivieren.



Live2live schrieb:


> I4790K | Crucial MX100 |  Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1866 | Gigabyte GTX 770  |  MSI Z97 G45-Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte noch die CPU-Frequenz angeben  Und statt der Grafikkarte lieber die Kapazität der SSD


----------



## 4890 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe eine Frage zu meiner Samsung 850 Evo (1tb) betreffend Benchmarks.

Hier meine Resultate:
(Bild als Anhang)

Treiber:
(Bild als Anhang)

Ich habe noch keine Windows-Einstellungen eingestellt/optimiert für SSD.!

Habe jetzt auf diversen Seiten nachgeschaut...
Und die haben alle höhere Resultate bekommen.
Kann ja nicht sein das es nur am Mobo liegt oder ?


Hier noch die Resultate die ich im Inet gefunden habe:

***Link1*
CrystalDiskMark

Sequential Read  540          
Sequential Write 523
512k Read 506
512 Write 520

(Hier weiss ich nicht genau was ich vergleichen soll, da bei mir "Seq" und "Seq Q32T1" steht und kein "512k" )


AS-SSD

Sequential Read  517
Sequential Write 502


***Link 2*
AS-SSD

Sequential Read  517
Sequential Write 497


***Link 3*
AS-SSD

Sequential Read  508
Sequential Write 494




PS: habe die Links entfernt, weiss nicht ob man die Hier posten kann..


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Auf den Bildern erkennt man nix. Klar kannst Du hier Links posten 

Das hier ist aber eigentlich der Benchmark-Thread, allgemeine Fragen sollten eher hier gestellt werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html


----------



## 4890 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

sry..
habe die bilder als anhang hinzugeügt


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Also die Screenshots sehen normal aus, systembedingt kommt es immer mal zu Abweichungen nach oben oder unten, sieht man ja im Ranking 

Die sequentiellen Werte sind übrigens völlig uninteressant, es sei denn Du kopierst einzelne riesige Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD, was ja nun kein Alltagsszenario darstellt.

Praxisrelevanter sind beim AS SSD Benchmark da schon eher die 4K und die 4K-64Thrd Werte, die bei Dir ebenfalls in Ordnung sind. 

Beim AS SSD Benchmark gibt es einige Tricks und Tweaks, um den Score zu erhöhen, siehe z.B. Post 1963 hier auf der Seite oben


----------



## 4890 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

okei alles klar.
danke für die antwort  

Die ""Treiber Einstellungen"" sind auch i.O ?
(Bin da nicht gerade Up-to-date was die Einstellungen angeht)


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Kein Thema 

Wenn Du den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installiert hast, ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## 4890 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

sehr gut ,
danke


----------



## BrnG (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

833 | BrnG | SanDisk SDSSDHII | 120GB | i7 4790k @ 4GHz |Asrock Z97 Extreme 3

Link


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!*

1354 | Kannibalenleiche | HyperX Predator | 240GB | i5 3570k @ 4,5GHz | Z77


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Crucial Crucial MX200 250GB, mSATA (CT250MX200SSD3)  https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd3-a1215116.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
i5-4670K (4,2 GHz)  
MSI-Z87 MPower
Bemerkung: SSD ist schon halb voll


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> i5-4670K (4,2 GB)



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die CPU Frequenz in GB angeben kann. Wieder was gelernt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Du schaust aber auch genau hin... Ähhhh, ja, ähhh, das ist der neue L5 Speicher, ähhhh, ja, ähhhh


----------



## hbf878 (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> So Freunde, hier mal ein Modell, dass bisher in der Rangliste nicht vertreten ist: SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB (Was für ein Name )
> 
> | 653 | hbf878 | SanDisk Ultra Plus | 128 GB | i5 3570 @ stock | B75 (SATA 2)
> 
> Mit 75€ für 128GB ist die Ultra Plus noch etwas günstiger als die Samsung 840 Evo und ungefähr auf dem Niveau der Crucial M500. SanDisk verbaut (quasi)eigenen Flashspeicher mit einem abgespeckten Marvell-Controller und verfolgt ein ähnliches Schreibcache-Konzept wie Samsung mit der 840 Evo (MLC/TLC als SLC). Anscheinend limitiert bei den sequenziellen Transfers schon SATA 2, aber leider hab ich im Moment keine SATA 3-Buchse frei. Meiner Meinung nach könnte die Ultra Plus ein Preis/Leistungs-Tipp werden / sein, zusammen mit der M500.





Softy schrieb:


> @hbf878
> Schließ sie doch mal an SATA3 an, ist doch kein Act, schnell mal umzustöpseln


Gesagt, getan (einige tausend Betriebsstunden später)  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



| 855 | hbf878 | SanDisk Ultra Plus | 128 GB | i5 3570 @ stock | B75


----------



## Softy (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan (einige tausend Betriebsstunden später)



Schön, dass Du es doch noch geschafft hast   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy_1981 (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

na dann will ich auch mal:

2760 | Andy_1981 | Samsung SM951 nvme | 512 GB | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | Z170A





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





850er evo ssd raid bench ich morgen wenn er fertig ist


----------



## hbf878 (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Hier ein Neuling: Sandisk Plus 240GB. Aktuell die billigste SSD mit mindestens 240GB: Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit KapazitÃ¤t ab 240GB, KapazitÃ¤t bis 256GB, Schnittstelle: SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Meiner Meinung nach akzeptable Werte für eine Einsteiger-SSD. Falls sie abrauchen sollte, werde ich mich nochmal melden 

| 722 | hbf878 | SanDisk Plus | 240 GB | i5 3570 @ stock | B75 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ilavicion (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

2773 | ilavicion | Samsung 950 Pro | 512 GB | Intel i7-5820k @4,2 GHz | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## csms (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Meine neue:1907IcsmsISamsung SM951I256 GBII7-4790K@4 GHzIZ 97


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ilavicion (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*



csms schrieb:


> Meine neue:1907IcsmsISamsung SM951I256 GBII7-4790K@4 GHzIZ 97
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht, oder? Die Werte sind ja kaum besser als von einer gewöhnlichen Sata-SSD. Hast du die aktuellen Samsung Treiber installiert?


----------



## Eckism (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage...wo findet man den Samsungtreiber?
Mein Ergebnis sieht Erschreckend aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ilavicion (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage...wo findet man den Samsungtreiber?
> Mein Ergebnis sieht Erschreckend aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einfach Samsung Magician installieren.


----------



## Eckism (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Ahhhhhh Danke!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt fühlt sich das schon viel gesünder an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## csms (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*

Ja hab ich installiert.Die werte werden noch besser,wenn ich erst die PCI Express Karte habe.Zur Zeit läuft die SM951 mit nur 2 Lanes.Asrock MB Z97 Pro 4.
Ansonsten sind die Werte ganz OK.
LG csms


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2049 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy_1981 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*

Update
2804 | Andy_1981 | Samsung SM951 nvme | 512 GB | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | Z170A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## csms (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*

So nun noch mal:
 2179 I csms I Samsung SM951 I 256GB I i7 4790K@4 GHz I Z97


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steAK79 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*

Mal eben gemacht 

wurd mitten in der Nacht wach und gammel nun am Rechner rum weil ich Klüsen nicht mehr zu kriege....

Mache später noch mal einen, sauge im Hintergrund gerade Witcher 3.
Suboptimal zum Platte benchen^^


----------



## steAK79 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*

Da ist er 
gemacht mit:

1! | 
2833 | 
steAK`| 

SM950pro nvme | 512GB | I7 6700k @ 4,6 Ghz | Z170


Grüße und guten Rutsch

steAK`


----------



## groundcontrol (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*

27077| groundcontrol | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i5-2400 @ 3,1 GHz | P67x


----------



## groundcontrol (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2773 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30054| groundcontrol | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 GB | i5-2400 @ 3,1 GHz | P67x

habe jetzt noch mal alle Treiber frisch gemacht

Beste Grüße
groundcontrol


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2804 Punkte!]*

Schön, dein RAM ist echt schnell, hat aber nix mit deiner SSD zu tun.... [emoji23]


----------



## groundcontrol (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2804 Punkte!]*

sorry, hatte vorher diesen Wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach lediglich Samsung Magican installiert, ich schätze mal es ist für hier verbotenerweise ein RAM cache aktiviert?  wie müsste ich den Abschalten um hier vergleichen zu können?


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2804 Punkte!]*

Die letzten Werte passen, Du solltest aber mal im BIOS schauen, ob AHCI aktiviert ist für den SATA-Anschluss, das sieht nämlich nicht danach aus...


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2804 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*

Huhu,

noch keine 850 Evo in den Charts ? Dann wird es mal Zeit !!! Hier die erste 850 Evo !

1207| Nyuki | Samsung 850 Evo | 500 GB | i5-2500k @ 4.2 GHz | P67 ( B3)


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*

968 | timmy2000 | ScanDisk Ultra II | 960 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*

1151| timmy2000 | Samsung 850 EVO | 1000 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmy2000 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*

1172| timmy2000 | Samsung 850 EVO | 500 GB | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 2833 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

Soo. Aufpassen jetzt! : 

3000 | Softy | Samsung 950 Pro | 512 GB | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

Softy softy softy.....das hast nicht auf dir sitzen lassen können das dir dein erster platz weg geschnappt wurde 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem traumscore


----------



## ilavicion (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Soo. Aufpassen jetzt! :
> 
> 3000 | Softy | Samsung 950 Pro | 512 GB | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | X99
> 
> ...


Nice! Aber wie ist das eigentlich möglich? Ich habe dieselbe SSD (mit derselben Kapazität), verwende denselben Chipsatz und habe dieselbe CPU (wenn auch nicht derart hoch getaktet).
Hast du irgendwelche Tweaks vollzogen?

Gratuliere


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*



roheed schrieb:


> Softy softy softy.....das hast nicht auf dir  sitzen lassen können das dir dein erster platz weg geschnappt wurde
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem traumscore



Hehe,  hast mich erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Danke  



ilavicion schrieb:


> Nice! Aber wie ist das eigentlich möglich? Ich habe dieselbe SSD (mit derselben Kapazität), verwende denselben Chipsatz und habe dieselbe CPU (wenn auch nicht derart hoch getaktet).
> Hast du irgendwelche Tweaks vollzogen?
> 
> Gratuliere



Ja, ich habe schon einige Tweaks angewendet, ich hatte das in einem anderen Thread schon mal erläutert:



Softy schrieb:


> Im BIOS unter "Storage Configuration" den Punkt "SATA Aggressive Link Power Managment" deaktivieren.
> 
> Unter "CPU Configuration" --> C1E, C3, C6 und C-Package State Support ausschalten, außerdem Intel Speedstep deaktivieren.
> 
> ...



Ob die Einstellung im BIOS "CSM" enabled oder disabled einen Unterschied macht, werde ich die Tage mal testen.

edit: Nächstes Update kommt in 10 Tagen, weil ich ab morgen im Urlaub bin.


----------



## tipsybroom (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

641 | tipsybroom | Samsung 850 EVO | 500GB | i7-3930K @ 3,20 GHz | X79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxthonFan (4. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

733 | MaxthonFan | SK Hynix Canvas SC300 | 256GB | FX 8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 970/SB950





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Reicht für die Spitze bei den sonstigen Controllern.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edubet (8. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

1151| Edubet | Samsung 850 EVO | 1000 GB | i7 4710MQ @ 2,5 GHz | MSI 1763 Notebook

Mit Prime95 nur ca. 1110 Punkte erhalten.


----------



## Knogle (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

2375| Punkte | Knogle | Samsumg SM951 NVMe |256GB | i7 5820k @ 3,3GHz |X99


----------



## >aL3X< (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

| 1002 | aL3X | Samsung 850 Pro| 256 GB | i7 2600K @ 3,4 GHz | P67


----------



## Softy (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _*UPDATE*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabianHD (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

2446 | FabianHD | Samsung 950 Pro | 256 GB | Intel i7-5820k @4,0 GHz | X99





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jackrem (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

Könnte man bei mir Wert aktualisieren?
Alles gleich nur 8 SSDs statt 4.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





jackrem schrieb:


> Könnte man bei mir Wert aktualisieren?
> Alles gleich nur 8 SSDs statt 4.



Klar, habe es aktualisiert  Aber was zum Geier machst Du mit 8 SSD's im Raid Verbund?


----------



## jackrem (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts Besonderes, wollte mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

1180 | Addi | Samsung 850 Evo| 250 GB | i7 4770K @ 4,8 GHz | z87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke für ne kleine 250gb SSD geht das in Ordnung


----------



## Softy (29. April 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1234 | Addi | Samsung 850 Evo| 250 GB | i7 4770K @ 4,8 GHz | z87


Hab hier durch nen Zufall noch ne andere Samsung 850 Evo mit 250 gb.

Die geht deutlich besser, ist aber auch komplett leer und Betriebssystem läuft nicht auf ihr 

Kannst dann mein alten Score rausnehmen-

mfg


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxthonFan (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

515 | MaxthonFan | ADATA SP550 | 240 GB | Q8300 @ 3,0 GHz | P35 ICH9R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hat 'nen Silicon-Motion-Controller.

Was sollte man eigentlich für Settings bei Prime für die bestmöglichen Ergebnisse nutzen, small FFTs, in-place large oder einen bestimmten custom-run?


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*



MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Was sollte man eigentlich für Settings bei Prime für die bestmöglichen Ergebnisse nutzen, small FFTs, in-place large oder einen bestimmten custom-run?



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, unterschiedliche SSD und unterschiedliche PC Konfigurationen bringen unterschiedlich viel, wenn Prime95 währende des Benchmarks läuft. Mitunter kommt es sogar vor, dass mit Prime weniger Punkte rauskommen als mit Prime.

Ansonsten kannst Du hier mal nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vlim (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

| 2855 | vlim | Samsung 950 Pro | 512 GB | i7-5775c | @ 3,3 GHz | Z97


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vlim (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3000 Punkte!]*

| 3997 | vlim | Intel 750 Series | 1200 GB | i7-5820k | @ 3,9 GHz | X99


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

auch wenn es fast schon gemein ist die ssd und die Ergebnisse hier zu posten aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen aufm 1 platz zu landen und nebenbei mit 1 ssd auch die raids (mit bis zu 8 laufwerken) zu deklassieren .....  

5021 | cann0nf0dder | Intel SSDPEDME800G401 interne SSD 800GB (20NM,DC P3600 Series)  | 800GB | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | z77


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> auch wenn es fast schon gemein ist die ssd und die Ergebnisse hier zu posten aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen aufm 1 platz zu landen und nebenbei mit 1 ssd auch die raids (mit bis zu 8 laufwerken) zu deklassieren .....
> 
> 5021 | cann0nf0dder | Intel SSDPEDME800G401 interne SSD 800GB (20NM,DC P3600 Series)  | 800GB | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | z77



Schöner Score, nur kann ich den leider nicht ins Ranking mit aufnehmen:



Softy schrieb:


> _Regeln:
> 1. Leider kommt es beim AS SSD Benchmark hin und wieder zu  Auslesefehlern (unbekannter Ursache), so dass der 4K-64Thrd-Wert höher  ist, als der sequentielle Lese-/Schreibwert. Da dies aber in der Praxis  unmöglich ist (Latenzen des Controllers), werden diese Scores nicht  gewertet._


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*



Softy schrieb:


> Schöner Score, nur kann ich den leider nicht ins Ranking mit aufnehmen:
> 
> ​



is nen argument, mal schauen ob ich die die tage nochml ausm server rupfe oder nicht ... blöd nur das der bug mehrfach hintereinander aufgetretetn war und von 5 screenshots die ich habe alle desselbe problem aufweisen und ich nicht weiß ob das dann anders wäre


----------



## Eckism (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> auch wenn es fast schon gemein ist die ssd und die Ergebnisse hier zu posten aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen aufm 1 platz zu landen und nebenbei mit 1 ssd auch die raids (mit bis zu 8 laufwerken) zu deklassieren .....
> 
> 5021 | cann0nf0dder | Intel SSDPEDME800G401 interne SSD 800GB (20NM,DC P3600 Series)  | 800GB | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | z77



Die is ja langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EinDodo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

*Plextor M8PeG M.2 1TB*
1 (Bei Marvell)-7 (Top Single SSD) | 2518 | EinDodo | Plextor M8PeG | 1TB | I7 6800K @4000MHz | 88SS1093 | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YAY No.1 bei Marvell
leider gibt es den treiber von plextor noch nicht.
daher wurde der bench mit dem win treiber und seinen problemchen gemacht. werde es wen der treiber kommt (sollte seit letzten monat erhältlich sein -.-) nachtragen.
dachte aber ist ne tolle SSD zum guten preis daher mal eintragen vielleicht intr. es ja jemand.


----------



## -Ultima- (7. November 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

*UPDATE:

*1 Jahr später...

1297 | -Ultima- | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i5-3570K @ Stock | Z77


----------



## -Ultima- (7. November 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

*UPDATE:

*1 Jahr später...

1297 | -Ultima- | Crucial MX 100 | 512 GB | i5-3570K @ Stock | Z77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. November 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand mal sagen warum ich solch hohe Werte mit einer Crucial MX300 habe? Ich mein, ich will mich nicht beklagen, aber ich finde das schon merkwürdig. 
Aktuellste Firmware ist am Start und ein sogenannter "Momentum Cache" wurde auch aktiviert & ich denke mal, dies lässt die SSD so boosten ...oder täusche ich mich da?^^

39960 | SuddenDeathStgt | Crucial MX 300 | 275 GB | i7-3770K @4,5GHz | Z77X-Chipsatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Wie schon so oft viele Andere auch(Forensuche bemühen...), hast auch Du hier deinen Arbeitsspeicher und nicht die SSD gemessen...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Der "Momentum Cache" ist halt schon was feines ...


----------



## IluBabe (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Hier fehlt eindeutig 'ne MX300 im Vergleich. Und da ich mir gerade günstig für ~130 Taken eine 750GB Limited Edition geschoßen habe, hinterlass ich mal hier den ASS-Bench.

1124 |    IluBabe | Crucial MX300 | 750 GB | i7 4770K @ 4,65 GHz | Z97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: noch ein wenig rumgefummelt im UEFI mal das BIOS upgedated usw.. Naja 5 Punkte sind noch rausgesprungen.


----------



## FabianHD (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Hallo erster Platz 

4046 | FabianHD  | Samsung 960 evo | 500 GB | i7 5820K @ 4,00 GHz | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Da muss sich deine EVO aber noch gewaltig strecken ...


----------



## FabianHD (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Nur misst AS SSD Bench bei mir nicht den RAM sondern die SSD ;D

Noch ein bisschen schneller.

4131 | FabianHD | Samsung 960 evo | 500 GB | i7 5820K @ 4,00 GHz | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*

Tja, dann macht deine EVO einfach was "falsch" & da geht noch ein Plus von ~100 Pkt. ....


*edit:*
Ist ordentlich & wenn der Thread noch gepflegt wird, dann wird vermutlich auch noch die Headline entsprechend angepasst ...


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!]*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Ist ordentlich & wenn der Thread noch gepflegt wird, dann wird vermutlich auch noch die Headline entsprechend angepasst ...



Gut Ding will Weile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Bitte meine Score nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Ich kann ja eine Fun-Benchmark Liste machen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Mit "Momentum Cache" wär ich dabei ...


----------



## twuchs (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

8 | 2590 | twuchs | Samsung SM951-NVMe | 256 GB |  Intel Core i7-6700K @ 4400 MHz | Z170


----------



## muchomambo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Bios noch optimiert...

4298 | muchomambo | Samsung 960 evo | 500 GB | i5 7600K @ 4,20 GHz | Z270


----------



## PatrickBr (4. April 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

| 3444 | PatrickBr| Samsung 960 EVO | 250 GB | i7 6700K @ 4,0 GHz | z170a




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trost_Mephisto (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Samsung 750 EVO 500 GB, AMD 8350 4ghz, 16 gb RAM 2170

Leider auch den Fehler , aber sonst braucht sich die nicht verstecken.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Für die Crucial MX300-Serie gibt es eine neue Firmware....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mit der neuen Firmware wurde der BOOST noch gewaltig erhöht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCFreak02 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

4693 | PCFreak02 | Samsung 960 EVO [RAID 0] | 2x 250 GB | i7-7700K @ 5 GHz | Z270




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StealthDackel (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Kann mir jemand schreiben wie diese ultimativen Werte erreicht wurden?!?


----------



## hbf878 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Du hast den Software-Cache für die SSD aktiviert. Das bedeutet, dass Daten im RAM zwischengespeichert werden, bevor sie endgültig auf die SSD geschrieben werden. Vorteil: schnelleres Schreiben in Extremfällen. Nachteil: Daten, die noch im RAM liegen, sind bei einem Stromausfall oder Absturz weg. 

Zum Benchmark: Glückwunsch, du hast schnellen RAM.


----------



## muchomambo (27. November 2017)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Hallo Softy, wird der Thread nicht mehr gepflegt?
LG


----------



## muchomambo (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Also bei mir hat die aktuelle Firmware noch ein paar Punkte raus gekitzelt, auch fühlt sich das System etwas responsiver an.


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*



muchomambo schrieb:


> Hallo Softy, wird der Thread nicht mehr gepflegt?
> LG




wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, leider nicht mehr  falls sich jemand findet, der dieses schwere erbe von mir und ihm übernehmen will dann bitte vor Tretten


----------



## Knogle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

2708 | Punkte | Knogle | Samsumg PM961 NVMe |256GB | Ryzen R7 1700 @3,6GHz |B350


----------



## muchomambo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Knogle, die Schreibleistung ist relativ schlecht, vielleicht mal den Samsung Nvme Treiber probieren?!


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Tatsaechlich ist da der NVMe Treiber drauf  Jedoch auch der Sprectre/Meltdown Patch


----------



## muchomambo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

stornvme ist aber der Microsoft NVME Treiber...oder was meintest du?


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Hoppla!! Jetzt sehe ich es! Werde mal testen mit dem von Samsung

Mit dem NVMe Treiber habe ich beim Schreiben 20MB/s mehr


----------



## muchomambo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

immerhin


----------



## otti55 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 2400 @ 3.1 GHz Southbridge Intel Q67


----------



## muchomambo (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

@otti55

Um Softy mal zu zitieren:

". Leider kommt es beim AS SSD Benchmark hin und wieder zu Auslesefehlern (unbekannter Ursache), so dass der 4K-64Thrd-Wert höher ist, als der sequentielle Lese-/Schreibwert. Da dies aber in der Praxis unmöglich ist (Latenzen des Controllers), werden diese Scores nicht gewertet."


----------



## freeky90 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Ich wollte auch mal  Hoffe ist noch jemand aktiv hier


----------



## spider1 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

hallo ich habe ebend mal nen bench laufen lassen und die werte kommen mir komisch vor ist das normal oder habe ich bei der Installation was falsch gemacht ?
habe 20 gb ram und nen amd 8350 cpu und sata 3

ps nur auf der System ssd die anderen haben gute werte


----------



## freeky90 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Das sieht auf jedenfall nicht normal aus .... Was du falsch gemacht hast weiß ich nicht. Läuft dein Rechner im RAID ?


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

1238 | Headcrash | Samsung 860 Evo | 1TB | 2700X | X470




Aber Softy ist scheinbar sowieso nicht mehr aktiv im Forum.


----------



## 0815-TYP (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

4741 | 0815-TYP  | Samsung 970 Pro | 1 TB | i7 8700K @ 4,8 GHz | Z370




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epix99 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

4103 | Epix99 | XPG SX8200 Pro | 1 TB | AMD 2700x |  ASUS Prime X470-Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukuman (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

5365 | Tukuman | Silicon Power A80 | 1 TB | AMD 2600 | ROG Strix X470-F Gaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pir4niA (5. August 2019)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es wirklich sein, dass ich so ne krasse Platte hab oder stimmt hier was nicht? 

Ist ne Samsung Evo 860 1 TB


----------



## NetYogi (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 1286 Punkte!]*

3712 | NetYogi | Viper M.2 VPN100 | 1024 GB | AMD Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3.95 GHz | PS5012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MountyMAX (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

6209 | MountyMAX | Samsung 970 Evo Plus | 1 TB | i7 5820K | X99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. März 2020)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Hallo zusammen, wie jeder schon bemerkt hat, pflegt auch mein guter Kollege Softy diesen Thread seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr  Ich denke es wird zeit ihn aus der Versenkung zu holen und werde versuchen meinen Thread wieder zurück zu erobern und zu Pflegen.


----------



## roheed (18. März 2020)

*AW: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]*

Unfassbar, aber schon wieder 10 Jahre her das ich die Idee für diesen Thread hatte. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch wieder das Steuer übernommen und freue mich auf weitere rege Teilnahme beim Benchen 

Da sich in den ganzen Jahren doch ein wenig was getan hat aufn SSD Markt, würde ich sagen, ich/wir Ändern die Startseite ein wenig. Statt nach SSD Controller zu unterscheiden, mach ich ab jetzt drei Hauptkategorien. 

*1. Die ganzen SSD in Form von m.2 in eine Rangliste
2. Die älteren "normalen" SSD mit SATA Anbindung in eine Rangliste (da sie eh naturgemäß keine ernsthafte chance haben gegen m.2)
3. und eine seperate Liste für SSD die im RAID laufen (Egal ob m2 oder SATA)*

Um es etwas Übersicht zu behalten würde ich jede Liste auf maximal 50. Einträge Limitieren. Kommt ein neuer eintrag, fliegt der letzte "raus". Die aktuellen Benchwerte und Listen werde ich vermutlich als eine art "archiv" in einen ehemaligen Post von mir auf der Startseite Einfrieren. 

Was haltet ihr von meinen Vorhaben? Über ein wenig Feedback eurer Seite würde ich mich freuen! Bin doch ein wenig eingerostet was das Thema Angeht


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2020)

3824 | PCGHGS | Samsung SSD 960 Pro   | 512 GB | Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4,2 GHz | X570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2020)

nein ich hab euch nicht vergessen  ich werde die nächsten wochen die post der letzten Jahre aufarbeiten und dann die Startseite wie in meinem letzten Post umbauen. Bis die tage...


----------



## roheed (20. April 2020)

_| 3952 | Roheed | SAMSUNG MZVLB512HAJQ | 512 GB | i5 9500 @ 3,0 GHz | C246


----------



## roheed (20. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo zusammen! 

Wie bereits versprochen, habe ich die Beiträge der letzten 4 Jahre auf der Startseite eingepflegt. 
Die Tabellen sind somit jetzt fürs erste aktuell.

Der nächste Schritt wird nun sein, den Stand "einzufrieren" und nach den neuen Spielregeln aufzubauen. 



> Da sich in den ganzen Jahren doch ein wenig was getan hat aufn SSD  Markt, würde ich sagen, ich/wir Ändern die Startseite ein wenig. Statt  nach SSD Controller zu unterscheiden, mach ich ab jetzt drei  Hauptkategorien.
> 
> *1. Die ganzen SSD in Form von m.2 in eine Rangliste
> 2. Die älteren "normalen" SSD mit SATA Anbindung in eine Rangliste (da  sie eh naturgemäß keine ernsthafte chance haben gegen m.2)
> ...


----------



## 4890 (20. April 2020)

Adata SSD Adata Flash GAMMIX S50
Heute in betrieb genommen =D

| 8155 | User: "4890" | XPG GAMMIX S50 | 2 TB | AMD 3950x @ 3,8 Ghz | X570


----------



## roheed (21. April 2020)

Alter schwede ^^ das nenne ich mal nen Score 
Die 4k werte erscheinen mir etwas hoch aber finde nix vergleichbares im Netz und werde ihn wohl so gelten lassen. 

Damit du in die Liste aufgenommen werden kannst bitte Startpost beachten und "formatierung" einhalten. Grüße


EDIT:::




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz


----------



## Marcello20 (3. Juni 2020)

| 3652 | Marcello20 | Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 [RAID0] | 4 x 500 GB | TR4 3960X @ 3.8 | TRX40


----------



## roheed (5. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commander_keen (18. Juni 2020)

| 5821 | commander_keen | Samsung 970 EVO PLUS | 4 x 500 GB | E5-1620 V3 @ 3,5 GHz | C612 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. Juni 2020)

hallo Comander_keen....für was steht das 4x 500gb? ist ja kein raid aubau oder?


----------



## DJMCM (26. Juni 2020)

Corsair Force Series Gen.4 PCIe MP600 2TB - Tolle Werte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (26. Juni 2020)

@DJMCM 
sind das deine werte bzw. bist du der Betreiber der Homepage oder waren die Screenshots "nur so" zur info?


----------



## commander_keen (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo roheed, die 4 x 500 GB sind ein (Windows Software) RAID-Aufbau (Stripeset-Volume) in einem Dell 4-fach NVMe/M.2 PCIe (x16) Adapter.


----------



## roheed (9. Juli 2020)

witzig, auch noch nicht gesehen  Okey, streng genommen hast also ein RAID0 verbund. Das tool zeigte aber "nur" 500gb an, müßtest du auf Laufwerk "S" nicht 2TB zur verfügung haben? 

Oder ich frag anders rum, hast du die Performance von deinem RAID0 aufbau gemessen oder die einzelne SSD? Nur damit ich weiß in welche liste ich dich nehme


----------



## Craiz (9. Juli 2020)

| 4978 | Craiz | Corsair Force MP510 | 960 GB | R7-2700 8x4.1GHz (OC) | B450



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commander_keen (10. Juli 2020)

Ja - RAID0 mit insgesamt 2 TB   Die Performance zeigt somit den RAID-Aufbau und nicht die einzelne SSD.

Stimmt - Die Anzeige des Tools ist verwirrend. Orientiert sich anscheinend an der Darstellung der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung, wo der RAID-Aufbau ebenfalls als 4x Laufwerk S: mit jeweils 500 GB gelistet ist.


----------



## roheed (10. Juli 2020)

ja genau, dass hat mich dann vollends verwirrt weil es wie nen test einer SSD wirkte, du aber von 4x gesprochen hast  aber nun ist ja alles geklärt und ich füge dich zügig in die liste. grüße


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2020)

Okey Update ist drin und Startseite "umgebaut"

Glückwunsch zum neuen 1. 'Platz bei den RAID aufbauten!


----------



## ThePapabear (15. Juli 2020)

| 7571 | ThePapabear | Corsair Force MP600 | 1 TB | R7-3700x@Stock | Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz @ ThePapabear


----------



## ThePapabear (17. Juli 2020)

Dankeschön! Ein bisschen Luft nach oben ist noch, an den Top Wert komme ich aber sicherlich nicht ran.


----------



## roheed (10. September 2020)

ohje....so wie es aussieht wurden alle Verlinkungen von der Startseite in die einzelnen Post durch den umstieg der Foren-Software zerstört bzw. unbrauchbar gemacht Denk mal bin nicht der einzige "Benchmark Verwalter" der diesem Problem gegenübersteht


----------



## roheed (11. September 2020)

okey die links gehen wieder, wurde vom Foren-Admin gefixt! Vielen dank. rest muß ich mir mal anschauen wie man die Tabelle wieder optisch aufhüpschen könnte


----------



## roheed (22. September 2020)

UPDATE :


_| 4525 | Roheed | SAMSUNG MZVLB512HAJQ | 512 GB | i5 9500 @ 3,0 GHz | C246                          




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_numbere (28. Dezember 2020)

Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500 GB   I7 6700 16Gb Ram

Läuft auf einen  Asus Prime Z270-P.


----------



## DJMCM (29. Dezember 2020)

| 7555| User: DJMCM | WD_BLACK SN850 | 500GB | R9-3900X @ 4,6 GHz | X570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigger831 (30. Dezember 2020)

3914 | Trigger831 | WD SN550 | 1TB | 9700K@4,8GHz) | Z370




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2021)

mr_numbere schrieb:


> Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500 GB   I7 6700 16Gb Ram
> 
> Läuft auf einen  Asus Prime Z270-P.


bitte Formatierung ausm Startpost beachten...


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. Januar 2021)

trigger831 schrieb:


> 3914 | Trigger831 | WD SN550 | 1TB | 9700K@4,8GHz) | Z370


 passt zu meinem Ergebnis auf X570.

| 4143 | TheOpenfield | WD SN550 | 1 TB | R5 3600 @ 4,2 GHz | GB X570 Elite


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJMCM (12. Januar 2021)

Zeit für eine neue Bestleistung 😁

| 8415| User: DJMCM | Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus | 2TB | R9-3900X @ 4,6 GHz | X570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2021)

sodele, neue Benchmarks sind eingefügt! 

Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen 1. Platz


----------



## leorphee (7. April 2021)

| 6701 | leorphee |  XPG GAMMIX S70 [RAID0] | 2x 1TB | R7 5800X @ 4,8 GHz |  X570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



| 7327 | leorphee |  XPG GAMMIX S70 | x 1TB | R7 5800X @ 4,8 GHz |  X570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reicht beim Single SSD leider nicht fürs Treppchen, aber soweit ich erforschen konnte könnte es an der aktuellen Firmware liegen, oder aber daran, dass AS SSD Benchmark einen Auslesefehler  bei der S70 hat.


----------



## A-MAN-1601 (8. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier da ich mir das mal angeschaut habe: Hier mein Ergebniss:

| 9593 | A-MAN-1601 | Samsung 980 Pro | 2TB | i9 11900k | Z590




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße

AG


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

@A-MAN-1601 

Nice Score !!   
Ist das die schnellste SSD die im Moment auf dem Markt ist?


----------



## leorphee (8. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> @A-MAN-1601
> 
> Nice Score !!
> Ist das die schnellste SSD die im Moment auf dem Markt ist?


Eigentlich sollte es die XPG Gammix S70 sein, aber wegen den auslesefehler nicht zu beweisen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A-MAN-1601 (8. April 2021)

leorphee schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es die XPG Gammix S70 sein, aber wegen den auslesefehler nicht zu beweisen


Die läuft auf PCIE 4.0 habe seit gestern den i9 11900k mit ASUS Z590


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2021)

_*So, update ist drin...!*_

Sry, irgendwie mehr Zeit vergangen als ich es im gefühl hatte 

Glückwunsch an die zwei neuen Spitzenreiter im Single und Raid benchmark.


----------



## ssj3rd (11. Juni 2021)

| 8175 | ssj3rd | WD Black SN850 2TB | Ryzen 5900X@Stock | X570


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2021)

und wieder nen neuer aufn treppchen XD glückwunsch, ist drin....


----------



## ssj3rd (11. Juni 2021)

Bin immer noch ganz baff von dem Ergebnis von A-MAN-1601, dachte bisher unsere SSD´s nehmen sich eigentlich nicht viel


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2021)

ich denk arg lang wirds nicht mehr dauern bis der erste die 10,000 punkte knackt XD mußte grad selber in der liste nachschauen...meine erste S-ATA SSD hat immerhin süße 416 Punkte geschaft. zu hart was sich da die ganzen jahre noch getan hat


----------



## DJMCM (13. Juni 2021)

roheed schrieb:


> ich denk arg lang wirds nicht mehr dauern bis der erste die 10,000 punkte knackt XD mußte grad selber in der liste nachschauen...meine erste S-ATA SSD hat immerhin süße 416 Punkte geschaft. zu hart was sich da die ganzen jahre noch getan hat


Die 10.000 Punkte sind knackbar. Mit einer 5950X CPU und der Sabrent Rocket 4.0 Plus 🙂



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 10718 | User: DJMCM | Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus | 2TB | R9-5950X | X570


----------



## roheed (14. Juni 2021)

das ging jetzt aber doch schneller als gedacht ich hau gleich das update raus....glückwunsc


----------



## ssj3rd (14. Juni 2021)

Die Sabrent Rocket 4.0 Plus wollte ich mir auch eigentlich holen, allerdings haben mich die Amazon Bewertungen massiv abgeschreckt, vor allem die neueren Datums… 

Scheint wohl nicht sehr zuverlässig zu sein und stirbt oft oder die Schreibrate lässt plötzlich massiv nach. Gruselig.


----------



## roheed (14. Juni 2021)

ja waren erstaunlich viele 1 sterne bewertungen drin ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## GamingX (14. Juni 2021)

Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB M.2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## massaker (30. August 2021)

Meine Seagate FireCuda 530 absolut cool @Thermalright M.2 Pro. Wollte zwar nicht posten, weil sie noch quasi kastriert *@ PCIe3.0 only* läuft (x370-Brett wird demnächst durch x570S ersetzt), punktemäßig werden aber doch so einige PCIe4.0-SSDs in die Schranken verwiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*| 9222 | massaker| Seagate FireCuda 530 | 2TB | 3950X @ 4500 | x370*


----------



## ssj3rd (30. August 2021)

Die FireCuda 530 ist echt eine Rakete, komisch das es nicht einen einzigen deutschen Test gibt im Netz.


----------



## LuxusDrea (20. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9975 | LuxusDrea | XPG GAMMIX S70 | 2TB | R7 5800x @5GHz | X570


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. November 2021)

LuxusDrea schrieb:


> 9975 | LuxusDrea | XPG GAMMIX S70 | 2TB | R7 5800x @5GHz | X570


Gaming schreibt man mit 2 x "m" ?
Wohl nur bei Adata.


----------



## massaker (20. November 2021)

LuxusDrea schrieb:


> ...


Jawohl, klasse Score! Wäre doch Platz 2. Der Thread wird leider irgendwie gar nicht mehr gepflegt, sonst würde ich auch viel mehr hier posten und längst Platz 1 belegen. Hoffentlich passiert hier noch was.


----------



## LuxusDrea (20. November 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Jawohl, klasse Score! Wäre doch Platz 2. Der Thread wird leider irgendwie gar nicht mehr gepflegt, sonst würde ich auch viel mehr hier posten und längst Platz 1 belegen. Hoffentlich passiert hier noch was.


Hatte mich selbst über den score gewundert.
Was hast du denn für einen bei welcher hardware


----------



## massaker (20. November 2021)

Mein alter Score ist ja direkt über Dir. War noch mit PCIe3.0... Jetzt bin ich mitten im Upgrade-Prozess, ist aber nicht ganz endgültig, deswegen Signatur&Co noch nicht angepasst. So viel vorweg: neues Brett : Crosshair 8E. Will auch schauen, dass Windows 11 nicht schlechter performt, als Win10 (bei 64-Thrd Write!), da muss Microsoft jedenfalls noch Hand anlegen.


----------



## LuxusDrea (21. November 2021)

UPDATE: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10002 | LuxusDrea | XPG GAMMIX S70 | 2TB | R7 5800x @5GHz | X570


----------



## massaker (22. November 2021)

LuxusDrea schrieb:


> UPDATE:


Wow... Endlich die magische Grenze geknackt! Gefällt mir....bis auf.. die Zugriffszeiten! Hmm...was ist denn da wohl los?


----------



## roheed (22. November 2021)

welche magische grenze? die 10.000 sind doch schon ewig geknackt worden....siehe platz eins. Und du brauchst nicht gleich rumheulen wenn ich mal nicht gleich jeden einzelnen post vorne einpflege  sowieso nicht wenn nicht mal erste platz geknackt wurde  aber ich werde diese woche die Startseite updaten...also wenn du besseren Score hast dann nur raus damit!


----------



## massaker (22. November 2021)

roheed schrieb:


> welche magische grenze? die 10.000 sind doch schon ewig geknackt worden....siehe platz eins.


Gemeint was doch LuxusDrea! Siehe am Tag davor - er war kurz vor 10000 und am nächsten Tag gerade mal 2 Punkte drüber! Das er 5-Stelligen Score knackte, daher "magische Grenze" für ihn! Also wenn Du da selbst, ohne Hilfe von Einführungszeichen und Smilies, keine Ironie rauslesen kannst, dann tust Du mir Leid.


roheed schrieb:


> ...Und du brauchst nicht gleich rumheulen wenn ich mal nicht gleich jeden einzelnen post vorne einpflege  sowieso nicht wenn nicht mal erste platz geknackt wurde  ...


Ich heule doch nicht rum! Wann habe ich denn 9xxx-Score unter PCIe3.0 gepostet, August? - bis heute hattest Du also monatelang Zeit... Wann warst Du hier wirklich im Forum aktiv, im Juni? - Ist doch keine Schande, wenn Du keinen Bock mehr hast die Liste zu pflegen - jeder hat doch mal andere Hobbies oder auch ein Leben offline. Aber wenn das viel Aufwand für Dich ist die Liste zu aktualisieren und Du das ausschließlich bei "New Platz.1" machst - ist dich auch OK, soll aber im Startpost klar deklariert werden.


roheed schrieb:


> ...also wenn du besseren Score hast dann nur raus damit!


Mit Windows10 habe ich schon knapp 12.000 mit FireCuda530 geschafft, jetzt unter Win11 ist der 4K-64Thdr-Write im Keller (= bekannte Anomalie) und deswegen auch der Gesamtscore nicht beeindruckend. Es gibt schon erste Tricks und Umwege (extra eine kleine Partition erstellen usw.), ist mir aber etwas suspekt. Sobald Windows11 so wie es soll performt und gute Scores ohne Tricks möglich sind, dann werde ich sicherlich mehr posten. LG


----------



## roheed (23. November 2021)

hast du eigentlich schon mal geschaut wie alt dieser Thread schon ist? richtig...11 Jahre!!!! das man nach so einer langen zeit nicht sofort Springt wenn ein neuer Bench reinkommt ist so unverständlich? und ja ich bin schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv im Forum. Das ist schon Jahre her das ich hier aktiv mitgemacht habe. Eine Zeit lang hat Softy den thread gepflegt aber auch schon lange die flinte ins korn geworfen. Hab ihn dann nur zurück geholt, weil ich schade fand das gar nix mehr ging.

Wenn man fragt wer den Thread übernehmen will schreit jeder gleich hier...achtung Ironie! Wie wäre es mit dir? Ich überlasse dir den Thread sehr gerne wenn du dich so dran aufgeilst das es eben auch mal paar monate dauern kann bis ich lust hab die Startseite zu updaten  den meist lass ich zwei drei bench reinflattern und dann werde ich Aktiv. Ich schau also in der Tat TÄGLICH hier vorbei!

*EDIT:::: sry, versteh mich nicht falsch. ich will kein streß mit dir oder sonst was  vlt. hat mich dein post gestern auch einfach aufn falschen fuß erwischt  Sehe gerade, dass du doch recht aktiv hier im Forum bist und vielen Leuten mit deinen Post weiter hilfst. DArüber hinaus scheinst du dich auch recht gut aus zu kennen mit aktuellen SSD....im gegensatz zu mir wo ich auch ganz ehrlich sein will. Also packen wir das kriegsbeil wieder ein und rauchen eine friedenspfeife XD 

BTW, das angebot den Thread zu übernehmen steht und  ist ernst gemeint :*)


----------



## roheed (26. November 2021)

*Update ist drin! Glückwunsch zum neuen 2. Platz! *

btw, die neue Tabellen Software vom Forum ist der reinste krampf  früher hast noch gemütlich C/P machen können, jetzt darfst alles von hand abschreiben. unfassbar.


----------



## msobisch88 (2. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3477 | msobisch88 | KINGSTON SA2000M81000G  | 1TB | R7 3700x @stock | B550


Hier mal meine Oldi-SATA SSD  (2016 geordert), wird immer noch im Haupt-PC als Datenträger für Spiele Installationen verwendet und läuft wie am ersten Tag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1164 | msobisch88 | Crucial MX 200 | 500 GB | R7 3700x @stock | B550


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2021)

hi, die kingston kommt noch in die Liste. die alten S-ATA platten werden nicht mehr gepflegt, weil sie technisch bedingt einer m.2 SSD nie das wasser reichen werden können...zumindest beim Benchen  im Archiv (verlinkt auf der Startseite) kannst dich aber mit andern S-ATA SSD vergleichen wenn du bedarf hast


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Dezember 2021)

roheed schrieb:


> einer m.2 SSD


*einer PCIe SSD


----------



## Gyal (4. Dezember 2021)

| 5267 | Gyal | Samsung 970 EVO | 500GB | R5-5600X @ 5,6 GHz | B550




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

wollte mein neues System mal vorstellen. Bin bisher echt zufrieden damit.
Ich denke die 5267 können sich sehen lassen! 
Meine GraKa ist zwar alt, tut es aber noch. Bei den momentanen Preisen halte ich still und warte ab...

MSI  MAG B550 Tomahawk
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X
Corsair DDR4-3600 2x16GB
Samsung 970 EVO 500GB
Sapphire Dual-X R9 270X
Windows 11

vG Gyal


----------



## msobisch88 (5. Dezember 2021)

1553 | msobisch88 | Samsung MZVLW128 | 128GB | i5 7300HQ@stock | HM175



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2021)

Moin Moin zusammen, *Update ist drin*. 

Msobisch hat die liste schön nach unten hin abgerundet


----------



## massaker (12. Januar 2022)

roheed schrieb:


> *... das angebot den Thread zu übernehmen steht und  ist ernst gemeint :*)


Habe Dich nicht vergessen und lasse mir das mit dem Angebot nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, versprochen - habe demnächst evtl. endlich mehr Freizeit für Hobbies. Heute endlich die FireCuda530 geleert und in den neuen PC übertragen (auf ein ASUS Crosshair VIII Extreme), daher gibt es nun den versprochenen Durchlauf:

*| 12628 | massaker| Seagate FireCuda 530 | 2TB | 3950X @ PBO (4750Mhz Boost) | X570S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo Massaker! herzlichen Glückwunsch zur tabellen Führung 

Ja lass es dir durch den Kopf gehen und wenn du denkst das wäre was für dich (thema langzeitmotivation) dann kannst dich gerne melden. Wie gesagt, der aufwand hält sich mittlerweile ja in grenzen. Ist nicht wie vor 10 jahren wo täglich 5 bench reingeflatert sind. Aber ja es muß halt gemacht werden und die neue forums-software macht einem das leben da nicht besonderst einfacher


----------



## 4890 (17. Dezember 2022)

Guten Abend 

Habe mein neues System noch nicht ganz optimiert...
Windows etc. ist erst seit 10min. drauf 
Hier mein erstes Resultat.

*| 13'629 | User: "4890" | Seagate FireCuda 530 | 2TB | i9-13900K @ Stock | Z790*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2022)

jetzt wart ich mal ab ob du den score nochmal steigerst XD aber schon mal glückwunsch zum 1. platz vorab ^^


----------



## 4890 (26. Dezember 2022)

Habe noch einige Windows Dienste etc. optimiert, aber leider keinen neuen Rekord geschafft.
Mit meiner älteren SSD, habe ich allerdings einen neuen Rekord gemacht mit dem neuen System.

*13'629 | User: "4890" | Seagate FireCuda 530 | 2TB | i9-13900K @ Stock | Z790

8'702 | User: "4890" | XPG GAMMIX S50  | 2TB | i9-13900K @ Stock | Z790*


@roheed
Kannst du meinen alten Eintrag in der Rangliste löschen und die 2 neuen einfügen? 
(Sind 2 verschiedene SSDs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2022)

Startseite hat ihr Update erhalten! glückwunsch zur neuen Nummer 1...


----------

